# Affordable Nomos homage review (Rodina Small Seconds) with pictures



## brwaldm (Jun 25, 2012)

I have always been drawn to watches that invoke a "bauhaus" design, with one of my ultimate grails being the Nomos Tangomat. Therefore, when I saw a post a while back about a Nomos homage that was made in China under the brand name Rodina and was only found on Tao Bao, I was intrigued and took the plunge. It was drawn out process but it just arrived on my doorstep today and I thought I would write a short review as info on this watch is otherwise scarce.

Specs:
-38mm stainless steel case
-10mm thickness
-5 atm water resistance
-Automatic movement (Appears to be a variation of a Seagull ST-16, see pic below)
-Blued hands, small seconds
-Brown leather strap with signed buckle (option of black strap)
-Signed crown, display back
-About $115 plus shipping when purchased through a Tao Bao agent









First impressions:
_The Good_
-This thing definitely looks the part. It wears VERY big as it is all dial, and is makes my 6.75" wrist look puny. 
-The dial color is awesome and is a pearlescent off-white.
-From what I have seen from pictures, is a very close homage of the Nomos Tangomat
_
The Bad
_-The movement is VERY loud. I can tolerate this during handwinding, but any movement of the rotor is audible as well. Like a grinding noise.
-Handwinding gives a lot of resistance and, again, a lot of noise.
-About +8 sec after 12 hours

Because of the very affordable price (~$120), I would still recommend this watch if you like the look of Nomos. IMO it would be too big as a true dress watch for anyone under a 7" wrist (I usually like about 36in for dress), but with today's larger sized watches I don't think it would look too out of place either. I will update as I spend more time with the watch as I am a little leary of the movement inside. Here are some more pics to finish. Feel free to ask any questions if you are interested. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dr.Fu Manchu (Aug 10, 2011)

Very classy! I've also always loved that simplified look. Isn't there a Stowa that looks like that for less? I've also seen some other similar styles but they were overpriced IMHO.
I've tended to try and stay clear of homages, but this one is really nice. Are the hands blue?


----------



## brwaldm (Jun 25, 2012)

Dr.Fu Manchu said:


> Very classy! I've also always loved that simplified look. Isn't there a Stowa that looks like that for less? I've also seen some other similar styles but they were overpriced IMHO.
> I've tended to try and stay clear of homages, but this one is really nice. Are the hands blue?


Thanks. Yeah, I think it is similar to the Stowa Antea with small seconds, though if I remember correctly the Stowa has all the hour numbers on it instead of just the even ones. As far as the hands go, I think they are blued but I am color blind so I may be imagining it...


----------



## uw300 (Sep 4, 2012)

will be following any updates with interest


----------



## flori78 (Sep 7, 2008)

Very classy. Is there a website apart taobao that sells this model?


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

Actually I went in on two of these with another WUS member, soon after Svedos posted his on the wrist parade, and we hope to see them in a week or so. Obviously I like this look as I already own a Nomos and a Stowa so it seemed worth investigating, and it's a slightly larger size from the Tangomat (which is 35mm) so it sets itself apart in a subtle way. Apparently sapphire crystal as well, and surprisingly it looks slightly domed in your photos, while the Tangomat is flat sapphire. :think: I think the ST16 is a good solid movement, and this one appears nicely decorated. Apparently this was built in the Tianjin Sea-Gull factory for a mushroom brand, which ironically seems to have taken its name from a dead Russian label. Hmm... Zombie Mushroom Homage ... sounds like the name of a new jam band. :-d I look forward to trying my dark-faced version.


----------



## brwaldm (Jun 25, 2012)

skywatch said:


> Actually I went in on two of these with another WUS member, soon after Svedos posted his on the wrist parade, and we hope to see them in a week or so. Obviously I like this look as I already own a Nomos and a Stowa so it seemed worth investigating, and it's a slightly larger size from the Tangomat (which is 35mm) so it sets itself apart in a subtle way. Apparently sapphire crystal as well, and surprisingly it looks slightly domed in your photos, while the Tangomat is flat sapphire. :think: I think the ST16 is a good solid movement, and this one appears nicely decorated. Apparently this was built in the Tianjin Sea-Gull factory for a mushroom brand, which ironically seems to have taken its name from a dead Russian label. Hmm... Zombie Mushroom Homage ... sounds like the name of a new jam band. :-d I look forward to trying my dark-faced version.


Skywatch, were did you find out the other info on this one? The Tao Bao site I saw was very vague on details...I will say though that that the crystal is indeed flat and that the reflection in the pictures is a shadow from the thickness. I also enjoyed your new term - zombie mushroom homage (a first at WUS?), and I always thought it was weird that every time I searched for Rodina it came up as a russian brand. I will be interested to hear your thoughts when you get yours.

A little OT, but I was also going to ask which Nomos you owned...I always thought that I wanted the Tangomat (which I think is 38mm) vs the Tangente (which I think is smaller at around 35-36mm) but really didn't anticipate how large 38mm would wear in this style.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

A beauty. I'd also be interested in how/where to buy this one


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

bluloo said:


> A beauty. I'd also be interested in how/where to buy this one


Same here. Please post links, or even better, instructions!
I'm not having much success with searching on TaoBao, and the agent pages also don't want to cooperate with Google translate for me (i.e. after starting to fill out a form the 'next' button jumps back to Chinese).
Edit: Found one here; but how to buy it? The white dial seems to be out of stock (at least that's what google thinks).
http://translate.google.com/transla...tp://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=16032476961&


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

º£Å¸´ú¹¤Ô­×°È«×Ô¶¯»úÐµÊÖ±ím187SÀ¶±¦Ê¯±í¾µÕýÆ·ÐÐ»õ-ÌÔ±¦Íø
There are plenty in stock , at least 30 of each left.

You have to use a middle-man/agent to buy it for you and ship it to you. TaoBaoNow is a popular one that we use in the Chinese Mechanical Forum. There's also TaoBao Buying Agent which some people have used.


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

brwaldm said:


> Skywatch, were did you find out the other info on this one? The Tao Bao site I saw was very vague on details...I will say though that that the crystal is indeed flat and that the reflection in the pictures is a shadow from the thickness. I also enjoyed your new term - zombie mushroom homage (a first at WUS?), and I always thought it was weird that every time I searched for Rodina it came up as a russian brand. I will be interested to hear your thoughts when you get yours.
> 
> A little OT, but I was also going to ask which Nomos you owned...I always thought that I wanted the Tangomat (which I think is 38mm) vs the Tangente (which I think is smaller at around 35-36mm) but really didn't anticipate how large 38mm would wear in this style.


Hi there - sorry for the slow reply, I was away from my computer last night. The link where I found the Rodina was a TaoBao Agent, here. AndreaB found the link a few weeks ago and posted it on another thread. Most of the other guesses in my post are just inferences based on sketchy Googling, and I could be wrong. Indeed, thank you for the correction regarding Tangomat at 38mm and Tangente at 35mm. That makes sense. Actually I think Nomos is making different sized versions of all of their watches, so there might perhaps be both. My Nomos is a whopping 40mm Ludwig Datum (the Roman numeral dial) and it's true that Nomos' designs look much larger than their dimensions would imply. The thinness of the watch contributes to its sense of width oddly enough. Just for reference here are wrist shots of my Nomos and Stowa Antea 390:


----------



## leicamaster (Jul 3, 2012)

I was going to buy one of these Rodina watches, but it looked a bit too chunky for my tastes. I settled for a late 1930's vintage Kano watch until I can get a Nomos Tangente.

View attachment DSC_0069.jpg


----------



## iamdans (Sep 23, 2012)

Citizen V said:


> º£Å¸´ú¹¤Ô.×°È«×Ô¶¯»úÐµÊÖ±ím187SÀ¶±¦Ê¯±í¾µÕýÆ·ÐÐ»õ-ÌÔ±¦Íø
> There are plenty in stock , at least 30 of each left.
> 
> You have to use a middle-man/agent to buy it for you and ship it to you. TaoBaoNow is a popular one that we use in the Chinese Mechanical Forum. There's also TaoBao Buying Agent which some people have used.


Does any one know what the different colour options mean, google translate isn't too helpful...

Brown with black plate
Black Pad Black Belt
White disc Black Belt
Blue plate Black Belt
Blue plate brown belt
Brown with white disk_Has been selected_

Thanks
Dan


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, they're certainly doing a good job getting close to the looks of the original one. The original is a bit thinner (8,3mm) and the hands are a bit different (length)
I have a Nomos Tangomat lying in it's watchbox for almost three months now without me wearing it. Not because I don't want to but because it gets replaced in 4 to 6 weeks with a new one.
The Rodina could have been my choice back then but the Tangomat was my 40th birthday present so I doubt that ;-)
Anyway nice catch :-!


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

iamdans said:


> Does any one know what the different colour options mean, google translate isn't too helpful...


Dial color and strap color. There's black, white and blue (looks gray-blue-ish) dials and black or brown strap.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Found this earlier....not that I'm looking for another watch )
NIVREL Design, hand winding, Ref. NZ 14.001 | eBay


----------



## leicamaster (Jul 3, 2012)

arktika1148 said:


> Found this earlier....not that I'm looking for another watch )
> NIVREL Design, hand winding, Ref. NZ 14.001 | eBay


I'm not loving the dial texture.


----------



## brwaldm (Jun 25, 2012)

I know it has already been answered by other helpful members, but I used Tao Bao buying agent:

Taobao agent The Seagull OEM original fully automatic the mechanical watch m187S sapphire table mirror authentic licensed china english wholesale

I choose my color and then had to wait until the agent ordered, and then I added funds to my account there through PayPal. It is kind of confusing because everything on the agent site seems incorrect except for the color of the watch. Just make sure you add enough money for shipping which is actuallypaid to the agent. The whole processtook a couple of weeks


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the link. paypal too.....two clicks away from ordering the white dial.....then saw the lugs (
Great looker, very impessed, always liked the Nomo


----------



## brwaldm (Jun 25, 2012)

arktika1148 said:


> Thanks for the link. paypal too.....two clicks away from ordering the white dial.....then saw the lugs (
> Great looker, very impessed, always liked the Nomo


What did you see about the lugs? The only esthetic thing I don't really love is the thicknesswhich is accentuated by the lack of tapering on the underside


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

brwaldm said:


> What did you see about the lugs? The only esthetic thing I don't really love is the thicknesswhich is accentuated by the lack of tapering on the underside


sorry to say... 'it's not you it's me' (now heard that before) can't stand the clinical look, too, well...


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

I have been eyeing this one ever since I saw it posted on f72. Not sure I wanna go through the hassle of taobao though. Looks great, congrats on getting yours!


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

Ok, somewhat off topic, but I'm trying to 'add funds' on taobao-buying-agent.com, and the resulting page says 'HTTP Error 503. The service is unavailable.' (I think the page it is calling is paypal.new-sell.com.)Is there some trick to this (special web browser or browser setting)? Or do they have a service outage of some kind? I also noticed that none of the help pages linked at the bottom work (e.g. http://blog.taobao-buying-agent.com/tba-online-tutorial ). go2tao.com seems to be the same entity (same login), but the 'add funds' button there does not work either.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Very nice looking watch, congrats and good luck to everyone trying to get one :-!

I've lusted after the Tangente and similar Antea Kleine Sekunde for a long time, but I just don't wear a dress watch enough to justify it. My sole dress watch is a skeleton, it gets worn when I wear a suit which isn't very often :-d

If I were to go for my ultimate Bauhaus model it would have to be a Junghans Max Bill, preferably the white dial, then black dial chronos and the white dial handwinder. Before that though I'd go back to my all time favorite dress watch (which I sold once) the Mido Commander in silver dial. Ah, too many choices and just not enough money, come on Powerball!!


----------



## brwaldm (Jun 25, 2012)

LCheapo said:


> Ok, somewhat off topic, but I'm trying to 'add funds' on taobao-buying-agent.com, and the resulting page says 'HTTP Error 503. The service is unavailable.' (I think the page it is calling is paypal.new-sell.com.)Is there some trick to this (special web browser or browser setting)? Or do they have a service outage of some kind? I also noticed that none of the help pages linked at the bottom work (e.g. http://blog.taobao-buying-agent.com/tba-online-tutorial ). go2tao.com seems to be the same entity (same login), but the 'add funds' button there does not work either.


Not sure if you got it to work yet, but for taobao buying agent I just logged onto my account and on my home screen was able to get to the add funds section. If not I know you can send a message to the agent from you profile. Good luck!


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

brwaldm said:


> Not sure if you got it to work yet, but for taobao buying agent I just logged onto my account and on my home screen was able to get to the add funds section. If not I know you can send a message to the agent from you profile. Good luck!


It was a service outage of some kind; communication with the agent worked in the end. Thanks! 
To continue off topic: let's hope these guys stay around for a while. The buying agent I had previously used (86daigou) took forever to issue a refund after an item turned out to be unavailable (I had to resort to a paypal or CC dispute before the time limit ran out), and even if I wanted to use them, they have switched to an all-chinese menu that doesn't cooperate with google translate anymore. Their fee was lower (less than 5%, if I remember correctly). 10%, plus 4% for paypal, seems a bit hefty; hopefully the go2tao/taobao-buying-agent service will be better.


----------



## xzjn9p (Feb 10, 2008)

OP, what is the lug to lug length on the Rodina?


----------



## Armchair (Jul 7, 2008)

arktika1148 said:


> Found this earlier....not that I'm looking for another watch )
> NIVREL Design, hand winding, Ref. NZ 14.001 | eBay


I like that a lot.


----------



## brwaldm (Jun 25, 2012)

xzjn9p said:


> OP, what is the lug to lug length on the Rodina?


47mm lug to lug by my measurement, though I think due to the design it seems bigger. Same goes for diameter and thickness...


----------



## Miles (Sep 24, 2008)

zippofan said:


> Very nice looking watch, congrats and good luck to everyone trying to get one :-!
> 
> I've lusted after the Tangente and similar Antea Kleine Sekunde for a long time, but I just don't wear a dress watch enough to justify it. My sole dress watch is a skeleton, it gets worn when I wear a suit which isn't very often :-d
> 
> If I were to go for my ultimate Bauhaus model it would have to be a Junghans Max Bill, preferably the white dial, then black dial chronos and the white dial handwinder. Before that though I'd go back to my all time favorite dress watch (which I sold once) the Mido Commander in silver dial. Ah, too many choices and just not enough money, come on Powerball!!


Whoa. Were we separated at birth?


----------



## xzjn9p (Feb 10, 2008)

brwaldm said:


> 47mm lug to lug by my measurement, though I think due to the design it seems bigger. Same goes for diameter and thickness...


thanks. I guess I'm going to have to buy one now. I've always wanted an antea 365. Although this is a bit different, can't argue at this price.


----------



## saidairohno (Aug 30, 2012)

Has anyone else picked up one of these? Very tempted. Has that noise died down at all OP? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

LCheapo said:


> ....hopefully the go2tao/taobao-buying-agent service will be better.


In reply to the previous post, and also picking up where I left off: I am in the process of trying to buy one using taobao-buying-agent; they graciously accepted my money (via paypal), but it's now six days and they still haven't bought my item(s) from the taobao seller. Or if they did they forgot to update the item status in their database.

Just to confirm with those here who have used this agent before: they will bill me for the international shipping costs once they have the items in hand, right? There's lots of messages back and forth where they ask me to estimate the shipping charge (which I did), and update my paypal address (which I also did); I'm not quite sure why THEY would need my estimate. Anyways, if I understand it correctly then right now they are busy chasing lions through the streets and binging on moon cakes, so nothing will happen before Tuesday. :-d :roll:

Their website is also not the best as far as bringing up new messages is concerned. It seems there are separate 'mailboxes' for your general account and for specific orders, and looking at one will not bring up messages waiting in the other.


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

"Night Owl" informed me that ours had arrived from TBA on Saturday, and we'll get together to see them very soon. I am looking forward to it!


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

nm


----------



## devo (Jan 18, 2012)

I've bought one about a week ago. It is listed as bought from seller, but nothing since then. I haven't been stressing. I just want it to see if I want to shell out for a nomos or stowa. Not sure it will get enough wrist time.


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

Here we go, as promised. NightOwl dropped by this afternoon and we opened our combined shipment together. I don't want to speak for him but I think we were both really impressed by the quality straight away. Even the leather box it comes in looks really good. I got the black face as I already have two off-white Bauhaus watches. NightOwl's white face is a bit lighter in tone than the parchment-tan of the Nomos and Stowa (I didn't photo those together with the white, sorry.) The strap is very supple and well made, quite a surprise really. It feels as soft as the Nomos shell cordovan strap, which costs more to replace than both of these Rodinas combined. I was happy to learn that the ST16 movement sub-seconds variation is designed specifically with no date complication, which means that the stem doesn't have an unused "middle click" position attached to a hidden date wheel, it just has one click to set the time. As mentioned above, the rotor is a smidge noisy, but that's just the ST16. This one feels exactly the same as two other ST16 watches I have (an Alpha and a Sea-Gull.) The finishing on the movement is very well done as well.

I only have two negative things to say. First is that mine has a tiny spec of dust on the dial. Subtle, I can only see it with close inspection. I'm not totally OCD but it's worth noting. The other negative is really just a vibe: it feels too close to the Nomos Tangente, honestly. I always feel a bit awkward wearing something that is such an obvious copy. I mean, a similar homage is one thing, obviously a fake is unforgivable; but this is a dead ringer; and I already have the Ludwig and the Antea so I don't know how long I'll keep this (although it's nice to have for times when I don't want to risk damaging a more expensive watch. :think

All in all, I give it an A-. Here are some more photos:


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## brwaldm (Jun 25, 2012)

saidairohno said:


> Has anyone else picked up one of these? Very tempted. Has that noise died down at all OP?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


The noise is still the same, keeping about +15 secs a day. The thing that I still haven't got past is the size; because it is on the dressy side and wears comparable to a 40-42 inch dial I haven't found myself falling in love with it...just MHO to this point


----------



## brwaldm (Jun 25, 2012)

LCheapo said:


> In reply to the previous post, and also picking up where I left off: I am in the process of trying to buy one using taobao-buying-agent; they graciously accepted my money (via paypal), but it's now six days and they still haven't bought my item(s) from the taobao seller. Or if they did they forgot to update the item status in their database.
> 
> Just to confirm with those here who have used this agent before: they will bill me for the international shipping costs once they have the items in hand, right? There's lots of messages back and forth where they ask me to estimate the shipping charge (which I did), and update my paypal address (which I also did); I'm not quite sure why THEY would need my estimate. Anyways, if I understand it correctly then right now they are busy chasing lions through the streets and binging on moon cakes, so nothing will happen before Tuesday. :-d :roll:
> 
> Their website is also not the best as far as bringing up new messages is concerned. It seems there are separate 'mailboxes' for your general account and for specific orders, and looking at one will not bring up messages waiting in the other.


Your experience is similar to mine, I just kept checking back every couple of days. And you pay shipping to the agent after they have the item in hand. All in all about a month total time if I remember correctly. Hope that helps


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

brwaldm said:


> The noise is still the same, keeping about +15 secs a day.


If you open the back to regulate it you might as well put a drop of stem oil into the rotor ball bearing. I should go back and check: I did that to my ST16 Milsub, and I think it helped the winding noise a bit. (It might also make winding a bit less efficient, but I don't think this movement has problems with that.)


----------



## aussiejake (Apr 9, 2012)

brwaldm said:


> The noise is still the same, keeping about +15 secs a day. The thing that I still haven't got past is the size; because it is on the dressy side and wears comparable to a 40-42 inch dial I haven't found myself falling in love with it...just MHO to this point


Well that's a bummer. I am in love with the look of this watch, but have a very slim/small wrist (6 1/2 to 6 3/4 inch wrist), so I feel this will look to big on it, like you suggest.


----------



## saidairohno (Aug 30, 2012)

All interesting stuff. I do wish these would crop up on ebay though - I really don't think I can be fussed with tabao. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

saidairohno said:


> All interesting stuff. I do wish these would crop up on ebay though - I really don't think I can be fussed with tabao.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Really not a big deal:

You send the item link. 
(wait)
You Pay for the item. 
(wait)
You pay for shipping.
(wait)
...
(wait some more)
You get your stuff.
(Score!)


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

bluloo said:


> Really not a big deal:
> 
> You send the item link
> (wait)
> ...


well, unless it's like:

You send the item link. (9/23)
(wait)
You Pay for the item. (9/24)
(wait)
They send a message, cleverly hidden in one of your three (at least, still counting) separate go2tao mailboxes (9/25)
(wait)
you find the message, reply (9/25)
(wait)
they send another message
you reply
(wait)
a few more more rounds of this (9/25 - 9/27)
(wait)
you ask why they haven't bought the items yet (9/29)
(wait)
they reply they will buy them right away (10/1)
(wait)
they (using yet another message box) tell you that one of the items is not available (it was when you asked them to buy it...) (10/1)
you tell them to just go ahead with the other item, and deal with a possible refund later (10/2)
(wait)
...

Right now I'm not so sure this will converge. At least these guys are not taking the whole week off, like other places seem to do.


----------



## IamtheToph (Apr 12, 2012)

skywatch said:


> I only have two negative things to say. First is that mine has a tiny spec of dust on the dial. Subtle, I can only see it with close inspection. I'm not totally OCD but it's worth noting. The other negative is really just a vibe: it feels too close to the Nomos Tangente, honestly. I always feel a bit awkward wearing something that is such on obvious copy. I mean, an similar homage is one thing, obviously a fake is unforgivable; but this is a dead ringer, and I already have the Ludwig and the Antea so I don't know how long I'll keep this (although it's nice to have for times when I don't want to risk damaging a more expensive watch. :think


If you are looking to offload, please PM me


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

That is a great looking affordable. Too bad they didn't have the sense to leave the brand off the dial entirely or it would be gorgeous.


----------



## dvrlvr (Jan 22, 2009)

brwaldm said:


> I have always been drawn to watches that invoke a "bauhaus" design, with one of my ultimate grails being the Nomos Tangomat. Therefore, when I saw a post a while back about a Nomos homage that was made in China under the brand name Rodina and was only found on Tao Bao, I was intrigued and took the plunge. It was drawn out process but it just arrived on my doorstep today and I thought I would write a short review as info on this watch is otherwise scarce.
> 
> Specs:
> -38mm stainless steel case
> ...


Thanks for this post. I was longing for a Stowa Antea 365 or Junkers Bauhaus. This will scratch the itch for a lot less. I have a Parnis that worked great until it didn't anymore. (The hands seem to run into each other and jamb) If this Seagull will run, I'll be happy. The many step process seems kind of fun since it is not a ton of money on the line.


----------



## dvrlvr (Jan 22, 2009)

I just learned my combination (White Dial, Brown Strap) is not available. I said yes to the black strap. Could someone tell me the lug width in case I have or want to buy a brown one? I know I have some time before it will arrive. 

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## dvrlvr (Jan 22, 2009)

Junkers Bauhaus series: Less of an homage than this Rodina, so sort of off topic, but I'm interested in people's thoughts / opinions on the Junkers spin on Bauhaus.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## brwaldm (Jun 25, 2012)

20mm band size, would look nice on a smooth stitch-less strap IMO. The strap included is actually pretty comfortable and has rodina stamped on the inside and also has a signed buckle.


----------



## dvrlvr (Jan 22, 2009)

brwaldm said:


> 20mm band size, would look nice on a smooth stitch-less strap IMO. The strap included is actually pretty comfortable and has rodina stamped on the inside and also has a signed buckle.


Thanks for the info. I am bummed they don't have the brown strap available because you mentioned it's niceness before. I feel I always have to fix something or buy something more before it is right for me. Only one of my watches is on it's original bracelet, and that is because it's the only one that looks and feel right as is. It's a Titanium Quartz Diver that I wear to ride my Mtn. Bike and to ski, so it is with me at my most fun times. Everything else is on a Watchadoo or other aftermarket strap. Perhaps the Black will appeal enough that I will keep it. History doesn't suggest that will be the case though.


----------



## adamk77 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello, nice meeting you all. I am new here. 

I have been drooling over the Stowa Antea 390 all day, but I just had my first child. We've been bleeding money left and right, so I could not afford the Stowa. This is the first time I have heard of Taobao so I was completely lost when I heard that you had to use a Taobao agent to order it. After searching the forums and reading a bit about the Taobao experience, I decided to take the plunge and ordered the Rodina from the linke provided in this thread. 

The process was fairly painless. I registered, added the item to my shopping cart, added some funds, and within 30 minutes I got an email informing me that the item was "confirmed stock". I asked for the white dial with the brown strap, and it was confirmed to be in stock, so hopefully it is *actually* in stock because I am very partial to the brown strap. 

Thanks for starting this. What a timely thread!


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

adamk77 said:


> The process was fairly painless. I registered, added the item to my shopping cart, added some funds, and within 30 minutes I got an email informing me that the item was "confirmed stock". I asked for the white dial with the brown strap, and it was confirmed to be in stock, so hopefully it is *actually* in stock because I am very partial to the brown strap.


Welcome to WUS and congratulations on your new baby! Good luck with the TBA process. It usually works fairly well but not without some delays or surprises. You can expect a request for extra funds, because the agent needs to get money to pay for shipping to you, after they receive the watch. Then you wait a few weeks. This watch is not available outside of China, so we all have to go through this crazy procedure. All the best - R


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

adamk77 said:


> Hello, nice meeting you all. I am new here.


Welcome to WUS! :-!

(I too was new, only a short time ago, back when there was still some hope for my recovery from watchaholism.)



> The process was fairly painless. I registered, added the item to my shopping cart, added some funds, and within 30 minutes I got an email informing me that the item was "confirmed stock". I asked for the white dial with the brown strap, and it was confirmed to be in stock, so hopefully it is *actually* in stock because I am very partial to the brown strap.


If you don't mind my asking, which Taobao agent are you using?


----------



## adamk77 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you skywatch and watchcrank  I think I will soon be a watchaholic too!

watchcrank, I am using the Taobao agent that was posted in this thread (link below). It's www.taobao-buying-agent.com

Taobao agent


----------



## adamk77 (Oct 16, 2012)

I've run into a problem and I could use some help!

I just received a message from the agent saying, "dear, the seller tell me the item is no stock, do you mind change a seller"

Is he asking if it is okay to get the item from another seller, or is he saying that I need to look for another seller. I have no idea how to look for another seller....

*Edit*: Okay, I've found out how to navigate the TaoBao site with the help of Google Translate + copy pasting the Chinese characters into the search box.


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

Mine arrived. Very good packaging (they sacrificed a nice sturdy 'fivepeas' shoebox). The watches (one for me, one for my brother, while he is saving for a Nomos...) are in good shape, flawless actually, no marks or dings of any kind. The straps feel a bit thin, but I think they are just thick enough to not stretch too much, and very comfy. 
Pictures from the unpacking ceremony (luckily the watches arrived just before my lunch break):
























































Height is just a smidgen over 9mm, with the sidewall taking up 8mm of that, and 1mm in the curved part of the back. So it wears thinner than one might think. Front and back glass are completely flat. The case is polished everywhere, including between the lugs. The crown is signed 'R'. The movement looks nicely finished, and clean. None of the screws visible through the display back seem mangled (at 10x). The rotor is actually less noisy than my Alpha Milsub, and seems to wind in both directions. I agree with the first reviewer that handwinding is quite noisy and creates a 'squeaky grating' sound, from the autowinding pawl (if that's the word; I'll try to add a picture). On the other hand, the ticking is very quiet.

Thanks to 'brwaldm' for pointing out this nice watch!

Added info: Thickness is 10.5mm, weight 60 gram incl. strap.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

arktika1148 said:


> Found this earlier....not that I'm looking for another watch )
> NIVREL Design, hand winding, Ref. NZ 14.001 | eBay


It's interesting seeing all these other brands, both vintage and modern, in the same style. It doesn't look to me like the Rodina is any closer to anything else than the others are with each other, if you see what I mean.

Which is good news if you like this style as you can have it at any price point (with the quality to match) and either vintage or modern.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

skywatch said:


> ... the ST16 movement sub-seconds variation...


Actually this is the ST17, a series of movements evolved from the ST16 series. Effectively it is a complete redesign of the base movement in which the entire train has bee rotated a few degrees such that the 4th wheel is at 6 o'clock when the stem is at 3. The good news for sub-second variants is that the second hand is mounted directly on the 4th wheel, so no stutter is possible.



> The other negative is really just a vibe: it feels too close to the Nomos Tangente, honestly. I always feel a bit awkward wearing something that is such an obvious copy. I mean, a similar homage is one thing, obviously a fake is unforgivable; but this is a dead ringer; and I already have the Ludwig and the Antea so I don't know how long I'll keep this


I dunno... for me this is a 'homage with extras'; specifically that brand name. I think it is hilarious that a Chinese designed-and-built watch, styled in the German tradition should be given a brand with such powerful patriotic overtones in the Russian language. It's kind of like having a Russian made homage to the Smiths G10 with the brand name 'Yamato'. I guess it's just my sense of humour but that brand is just the icing on the cake.

And by the way, I think the Rodina rounds out your collection very nicely. :-!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Great to see these reports as buyers continue to receive their watches. Please keep the info flowing. |>

Clones are not generally my thing. For instance, a Hamilton-inspired Eyki I liked quite a lot has gotten far less wear since I came across a new-to-me Hamilton variation from which Eyki had copied far more closely than I'd realized. I mean no insult to those who like their hommages, but instead to explain why I shouldn't like this watch at all.

Yet I do. It's intrigued me since it first surfaced here a few months ago. I suppose it helps that the Tangente's design is itself a very close (and admitted) copy of a pre-war ALS design. While Nivrel, Stowa, and others have differentiated their Bauhaus-inspired designs from that of Nomos, I'm not sure there was much need, given the origins of the design.

I've pondered ordering one of these for a while now without making a decision. The name is probably part of the reason I've stayed away, and also my inexperience with TaoBao. Perhaps I will luck out and they will sell out before I make up my mind or someone puts it on a site which takes Paypal.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Chascomm said:


> It's kind of like having a Russian made homage to the Smiths G10 with the brand name 'Yamato'.


I seriously LOL'd!


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

Chascomm said:


> Actually this is the ST17, a series of movements evolved from the ST16 series. Effectively it is a complete redesign of the base movement in which the entire train has bee rotated a few degrees such that the 4th wheel is at 6 o'clock when the stem is at 3. The good news for sub-second variants is that the second hand is mounted directly on the 4th wheel, so no stutter is possible.
> 
> I dunno... for me this is a 'homage with extras'; specifically that brand name. I think it is hilarious that a Chinese designed-and-built watch, styled in the German tradition should be given a brand with such powerful patriotic overtones in the Russian language. It's kind of like having a Russian made homage to the Smiths G10 with the brand name 'Yamato'. I guess it's just my sense of humour but that brand is just the icing on the cake.
> 
> And by the way, I think the Rodina rounds out your collection very nicely. :-!


Hi Chascomm! First off, thank you for the correction about the movement type - now I have a new Sea-Gull ST17 movement to fill out my collection! Did not know that, and no complaints there. Also I agree that this fits my collection well, and I can forgive myself for wearing such a close homage because I own some higher-end "originals" - which as you point out are always homages to something so no need to worry too hard. Only so many variations on a circle with 12 numbers around it. Furthermore I continue to feel that this is a very well made watch. There is no shortfall (ok well, a fleck of lint, not too concerned.) Agreed, "Rodina" makes me laugh a bit as well. They covered all the bases.


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

Chascomm said:


> Actually this is the ST17...


Dang, I should have come back here earlier. I just spent half an hour identifying the movement, after I realized that it is quite different from my Milsub ST16 (bidirectional winding, not hacking, balance at different angle to stem, and that top plate jewel really close to the balance). Oh well, I guess at least I learned something. In the end the drawings at jearle.free.fr/pugwash/ put me on the right track.


----------



## adamk77 (Oct 16, 2012)

DHL delivered this to me this morning in the midst of Hurricane Sandy! I was happy to receive the watch, but I hope the guy stays safe.

I'm very happy with the purchase. I cannot notice any cosmetic defects and looks flawless. Feels very good in my hands. Also, the watch doesn't feel thick to me at all, but I have never owned the other brands so I can't compare. I'm more than satisfied 

The Taobao experience wasn't too painful either. I had to nudge the agent every now and then, but the response times were pretty fast. The entire process took around 2 weeks. The part that took the longest time was communicating with the Taobao agent to locate the watch due to it being out of stock. But once that was sorted out, delivery from Hong Kong via DHL express was much faster than I expected. I spent exactly $131 for the watch. I really wanted the Stowa, but I'll pocket the difference and use the extra $700 on a nice pair of boots that I've been meaning to buy 

Thanks again everyone for opening my eyes to the Taobao experience and for sharing this watch!


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

^^

Looks good! 

Mine has been "in the mail" for the past 12 days. Doesn't look like it's left China yet. So much for EMS...


----------



## aussiejake (Apr 9, 2012)

This watch looks great. Unfortunately, with a 6.5 inch wrist, this may be slightly too large for me.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

adamk77 said:


> DHL delivered this to me this morning in the midst of Hurricane Sandy! I was happy to receive the watch, but I hope the guy stays safe.
> 
> I'm very happy with the purchase. I cannot notice any cosmetic defects and looks flawless. Feels very good in my hands. Also, the watch doesn't feel thick to me at all, but I have never owned the other brands so I can't compare. I'm more than satisfied
> 
> ...


Looks beautiful! Would you mind telling us your wrist size?


----------



## adamk77 (Oct 16, 2012)

plot said:


> Looks beautiful! Would you mind telling us your wrist size?


Hi Plot,

Sure - it's 6.75 inches.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Anyone use taobaonow as their agent?

First EMS tracking number, from two weeks ago, shows the shipment still in China.

I contacted them yesterday, and they provided a new tracking number (first one was allegedly a mistake), and that one isn't even in the system yet, indicating the watch was never shipped, though shipping was paid for two weeks ago, and reportedly shipped.

Is this kind of cluster#[email protected] normal?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

All three vendors I've checked with (the original one poster here and two others) are sold out of the blue/gray dial, which is the one I thought of buying as being a little off the beaten path. Anyone know a TaoBao seller who still has a decent supply of these and - most importantly - keeps the quantities up-to-date on their ad?


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

bluloo said:


> Anyone use taobaonow as their agent?
> 
> First EMS tracking number, from two weeks ago, shows the shipment still in China.
> 
> ...


For anyone else who might be waiting on a Taobaonow shipment - They finally replied and said, due to their equivalent of our Presidential elections, there's heightened postal security, so my watch was returned to their shipper, and had to be sent out again.

FYI


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

*Timing the Rodina Small Seconds*


positionRodina s/day gain
dial up6dial down11crown down9crown left11crown up5crown right7on wrist5

Not so bad, actually. These numbers were all obtained by comparing to The Official NIST US Time Widget and keeping the watch in the same position for at least nine hours (so a one second timing difference uncertainty translates into a bit over two seconds/day error on these numbers).

ADDED: power reserve is 50 hours.


----------



## plumcakk (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Timing the Rodina Small Seconds*

That thing is beautiful. I've been wanting a Nomos/Stowa style watch for a while as well; this might be the wallet-friendly solution  but along with some other people here, I'm afraid it'll wear too big on my 6.5" wrist.

I've bought something from taobao before using obook and their service was A+++. Although the price increase from list price was quite a woozy...


----------



## LBCGoat (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Timing the Rodina Small Seconds*

I threw down on this one. Just sent the $114 to them over the weekend. Now they've told me both white dial options (black and brown bands) are out of stock for a month. Blarg. I told them not to cancel my order, that I'd wait. Has anyone else experienced these kinds of delays?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Timing the Rodina Small Seconds*



LBCGoat said:


> I threw down on this one. Just sent the $114 to them over the weekend. Now they've told me both white dial options (black and brown bands) are out of stock for a month. Blarg. I told them not to cancel my order, that I'd wait. Has anyone else experienced these kinds of delays?


I was unable to find a TaoBao seller who had the blue/gray dial in stock. I haven't checked again.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Timing the Rodina Small Seconds*

Mine finally arrived today. Tracking went from "Origin Post is Preparing Shipment", to being at my door, within one day.

It's a very nice looking watch and, IMO, even nicer in person. 
It's not at all too large for my 6.75-7" wrist.

Mine arrived with a slight scratch on the crystal. It's not visible without 3.5x magnification, and is _very_ slight, being visible only at specific oblique angles. Though it's not something that would be noticed under normal inspection, I'll probably replace it at some point, with a new sapphire.

It arrived running ~ -67s/d. Adjusted (PITA) to -3s/d.

The leather strap is soft and comfortable, but it would look much better with a nicer strap, possibly a croc or ostrich grain. The slightly off-white dial will go nicely with either black or brown.

So, it took quite a long time to arrive, and arrived with a minor defect. We'll see how it performs long term, but it basically meets my expectations and I'm happy with the purchase.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

*Re: Timing the Rodina Small Seconds*



bluloo said:


> Mine finally arrived today. Tracking went from "Origin Post is Preparing Shipment", to being at my door, within one day.
> 
> It's a very nice looking watch and, IMO, even nicer in person.
> It's not at all too large for my 6.75-7" wrist.
> ...


How is the rotor noise?


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Timing the Rodina Small Seconds*



plot said:


> How is the rotor noise?


Rotor is noisy if you hold the watch nearer your ears, but you'd be hard pressed to pay it much attention during normal, everyday wear.

Movement is also nicely finished, which is a bonus at this price point.


----------



## k-man84 (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Timing the Rodina Small Seconds*

Great, another watch to add to my list.


----------



## LBCGoat (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Timing the Rodina Small Seconds*



k-man84 said:


> Great, another watch to add to my list.


At least this won't put a huge dent in your wallet. Your patience levels, maybe.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Timing the Rodina Small Seconds*



LBCGoat said:


> At least this won't put a huge dent in your wallet. Your patience levels, maybe.


True, but it is a very nice watch, for the $$.

Worth the wait, and a nice addition to the collection.


----------



## Decius_Metellus (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Timing the Rodina Small Seconds*

Wow, this watch is gorgeous. I think Nomos has some kind of patent on their design, though.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Timing the Rodina Small Seconds*



Decius_Metellus said:


> Wow, this watch is gorgeous. I think Nomos has some kind of patent on their design, though.


Nomos took the design of the Tangente from a pre-war ALS, so it seems unlikely they would be eligible for any sort of IP protection. See from about 1:30 in this video.


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Timing the Rodina Small Seconds*



watchcrank said:


> Nomos took the design of the Tangente from a pre-war ALS, so it seems unlikely they would be eligible for any sort of IP protection. See from about 1:30 in this video.


I am such a Nomos slut, that video just made me want to find brightly colored limited edition Tangentes. :roll:


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Timing the Rodina Small Seconds*



skywatch said:


> I am such a Nomos slut, that video just made me want to find brightly colored limited edition Tangentes. :roll:


Oh yes. I have to avoid watching that video much.


----------



## BLKVTR (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Timing the Rodina Small Seconds*

I ordered one of these 2 days ago and there is a 2 week wait at the moment from the merchant for those considering ordering.


----------



## CYoung234 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Timing the Rodina Small Seconds*

I also just ordered one of these 2 days ago, using Taobao Now. I am told that there is a 10 day wait on my order (white dial, black strap), which will be fine. Looking forward to this, as I have admired Nomos watches for a long time but am not in a position to buy one. Thanks to all for discovering this watch. It's size should suit me even better than than the Nomos, as I have a 7 1/4" wrist.


----------



## CYoung234 (Nov 17, 2012)

I went back and re-read this entire thread, because I did not remember anyone ever measuring the actual case size on this watch. Is it actually 38mm, as this post claims? Another post seemed to say that it wears bigger, like 40-41mm, but I am curious as to what it actually measures? Can someone who already has one of these please confirm the size? Thank so much.



brwaldm said:


> I have always been drawn to watches that invoke a "bauhaus" design, with one of my ultimate grails being the Nomos Tangomat. Therefore, when I saw a post a while back about a Nomos homage that was made in China under the brand name Rodina and was only found on Tao Bao, I was intrigued and took the plunge. It was drawn out process but it just arrived on my doorstep today and I thought I would write a short review as info on this watch is otherwise scarce.
> 
> Specs:
> -38mm stainless steel case
> ...


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

CYoung234 said:


> I went back and re-read this entire thread, because I did not remember anyone ever measuring the actual case size on this watch. Is it actually 38mm, as this post claims? Another post seemed to say that it wears bigger, like 40-41mm, but I am curious as to what it actually measures? Can someone who already has one of these please confirm the size? Thank so much.


This watch is definitely 38mm. Skywatch and I submitted a joint order and when our watches came in he measured it with his calipers. They measured exactly 38mm. What other people mean when they say it wears bigger is that many bigger watches (40 - 41 mm case) have larger bezels or empty case space but measure the diameter of the actual dial (without the bezel) and they're 34 to 36 mm. This can especially be the case on dive watches with timing bezels or chronos with tachymeter scales printed on the bezel. Since the Rodina has a very thin 1.5 mm bezel and the dial is 35mm, it has the visual presence of a much larger watch because the dial size is the same as those larger watches.


----------



## CYoung234 (Nov 17, 2012)

NightOwl said:


> This watch is definitely 38mm. Skywatch and I submitted a joint order and when our watches came in he measured it with his calipers. They measured exactly 38mm. What other people mean when they say it wears bigger is that many bigger watches (40 - 41 mm case) have larger bezels or empty case space but measure the diameter of the actual dial (without the bezel) and they're 34 to 36 mm. This can especially be the case on dive watches with timing bezels or chronos with tachymeter scales printed on the bezel. Since the Rodina has a very thin 1.5 mm bezel and the dial is 35mm, it has the visual presence of a much larger watch because the dial size is the same as those larger watches.


Wow - thanks for the quick reply! I am a little disappointed, as I was hoping this would be more along the lines of 40mm, but it should be fine. My Limes Nightflight is 38mm, but the dial is only 33 or so, so this Rodina will appear larger. My Seiko SNA029 is 40mm, which is about perfect for case size for me.


----------



## cesium_standard (Apr 13, 2012)

Any more recent experiences for those having ordered around November? Thinking of going for one...


----------



## LBCGoat (Nov 2, 2012)

I placed my initial order in November, but was informed things were out of stock indefinitely. Since I'd already paid I left my order active rather than go through the hassle of a refund. 

I just got word that they finally have more white dial/brown band models in stock last week. Taobao agent has now acquired my watch, and sent me a shipping invoice, which a promptly paid two days ago. Waiting for final confirmation and shipment update. They can be painfully slow, but it seems to be working its way through their system. I'm guessing this will be in my hands mid-late January. I'll have more to report then.


----------



## CYoung234 (Nov 17, 2012)

I am in the same boat. I ordered on 12/10 through TaobaoNow, and got the shipping invoice 12/31. I promptly paid it, but it has not been processed yet due to the Chinese holiday. I believe they will be working again tomorrow (1/4), so we will see. I am guessing I will receive the watch late January at this point. Mine is white face / black strap.



LBCGoat said:


> I placed my initial order in November, but was informed things were out of stock indefinitely. Since I'd already paid I left my order active rather than go through the hassle of a refund.
> 
> I just got word that they finally have more white dial/brown band models in stock last week. Taobao agent has now acquired my watch, and sent me a shipping invoice, which a promptly paid two days ago. Waiting for final confirmation and shipment update. They can be painfully slow, but it seems to be working its way through their system. I'm guessing this will be in my hands mid-late January. I'll have more to report then.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

My ordering experience was that the process was quite slow. Just par for the course. Patience is your friend. Worth the wait, IMO.


----------



## CYoung234 (Nov 17, 2012)

CYoung234 said:


> I am in the same boat. I ordered on 12/10 through TaobaoNow, and got the shipping invoice 12/31. I promptly paid it, but it has not been processed yet due to the Chinese holiday. I believe they will be working again tomorrow (1/4), so we will see. I am guessing I will receive the watch late January at this point. Mine is white face / black strap.


Mine is now marked as "Shipped", and they will be providing tracking shortly! WOOT!!!


----------



## BLKVTR (Jul 29, 2012)

Mine was shipped yesterday also, the wait continues....


----------



## CYoung234 (Nov 17, 2012)

CYoung234 said:


> Mine is now marked as "Shipped", and they will be providing tracking shortly! WOOT!!!


And now, we have Tracking! Double WOOT! I will post pics once it arrives

.


----------



## arr (Aug 18, 2007)

dvrlvr said:


> Junkers Bauhaus series: Less of an homage than this Rodina, so sort of off topic, but I'm interested in people's thoughts / opinions on the Junkers spin on Bauhaus.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe


Joe -- I have the Bauhaus quartz chrono in the off-white dial. It is a near-direct copy of the Max Bill Chronoscope. A real looker, with a wonderful, comfortable strap. But it's quartz...


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah, I think I will take the plunge in a few weeks. Great watch! Great thread!!


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

OK, so I decided to take the plunge as I have seen this thread over the past few months. I have placed an order with Taobao-buying-agent, using the like provided here, however when I went to add funds there did not appear to be an option for Paypal. Can anyone tell me how they managed it? What am I missing?


----------



## CYoung234 (Nov 17, 2012)

Omegafanboy said:


> OK, so I decided to take the plunge as I have seen this thread over the past few months. I have placed an order with Taobao-buying-agent, using the like provided here, however when I went to add funds there did not appear to be an option for Paypal. Can anyone tell me how they managed it? What am I missing?


I used TaobaowNow, and it was the same. If you contact them, they may be able to arrange for you to pay by PayPal. IIRC, that was how it worked for me.


----------



## Mark5 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey guys !

I've got some great news for all of you.
I've finally found a reliable internet webshop selling this beauty at a reasonnable price.

Rodina automatic wrist watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST17

I hope I don't break rule any by posting this direct link.

Cheers everyone.

PS : The guy is the same as "trusthonestman" on eBay.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Mark5 said:


> Hey guys !
> 
> I've got some great news for all of you.
> I've finally found a reliable internet webshop selling this beauty at a reasonnable price.
> ...


Yeah, we know him well around here.

So I just bought one from him a few seconds ago. My third watch from Liao.

Ric


----------



## matt5784 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mark5 said:


> Hey guys !
> 
> I've got some great news for all of you.
> I've finally found a reliable internet webshop selling this beauty at a reasonnable price.
> ...


That's great, thanks! It's not at all a replica, it uses sea-gull movement and sub-branding, so I don't know why you would be breaking any rule.


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

Excellent to learn that these will become more available now. That web store"Times International" is run by a very reputable dealer who sells on eBay as "trusthonestman" and so far it seems he has lived up to his login name.


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

I wonder if whoever's putting out these Rodina watches will ever do a Nomos Club homage. I've always felt lukewarm toward most Bauhaus watches but the white Club is one of the best-looking watches I've ever seen.


----------



## matt5784 (Nov 15, 2012)

skywatch said:


> Excellent to learn that these will become more available now. That web store"Times International" is run by a very reputable dealer who sells on eBay as "trusthonestman" and so far it seems he has lived up to his login name.


I hope so... I just purchased one from that website (much, much simpler than going through a taobao agent!) and am hoping for the best. Will update when I receive it.


----------



## LBCGoat (Nov 2, 2012)

matt5784 said:


> I hope so... I just purchased one from that website (much, much simpler than going through a taobao agent!) and am hoping for the best. Will update when I receive it.


The race is ON! Who will receive theirs first? Us early adopters who are still in TBN limbo, or Jun Liao's batch?


----------



## matt5784 (Nov 15, 2012)

LBCGoat said:


> The race is ON! Who will receive theirs first? Us early adopters who are still in TBN limbo, or Jun Liao's batch?


I would guess the people who ordered weeks+ before me would get it first... but really, who can say? I've found shipping times from china to be very inconsistent.

I was just reading the description again on the "International Times" and something caught my eye: 


> Flat sapphire crystal


What are the chances that this $120 watch actually comes with a sapphire crystal?

(not that I would be disappointed if it didn't, at this price-point I always assume mineral... but I also dislike incorrect item descriptions)


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

matt5784 said:


> I would guess the people who ordered weeks+ before me would get it first... but really, who can say? I've found shipping times from china to be very inconsistent.
> 
> I was just reading the description again on the "International Times" and something caught my eye:
> 
> ...


Liao installed sapphire onto my Sea-Gull watch a few weeks ago, when the watch arrived from his supplier with a mineral crystal. He couldn't bear it. If he says sapphire, then that's what you'll get. Look, Liao's a complicated man, but then again he's a good soul. A bit feisty though, but that's the warrior caste in him coming out.

Ric


----------



## CYoung234 (Nov 17, 2012)

The Rodina's from TaoBao are advertised with sapphire crystals as well, so chances are pretty good. You can check with Skywatch or others who have already bought them. The text for the site I bought mine on says this:

*RODINA Rodina diameter: 38.5MM Thickness: 9MM 6 o'clock small second steel buckle sapphire crystal glass soft leather strap Business Men's watches*
*The brand with the seagulls original movement dial imitation with a German the nomos design appearance capable and luxurious atmosphere sedate world one of the classic phenotype. *



Ric Capucho said:


> Liao installed sapphire onto my Sea-Gull watch a few weeks ago, when the watch arrived from his supplier with a mineral crystal. He couldn't bear it. If he says sapphire, then that's what you'll get. Look, Liao's a complicated man, but then again he's a good soul. A bit feisty though, but that's the warrior caste in him coming out.
> 
> Ric


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Well the timing could not have been better. Having discovered that Taobao Buying Agent no longer supports Paypal I was at a quandary as to what I should do. I came back to this thread to see what people were talking about and find that there is a reliable seller that I can buy from direct. 

So I have bit the bullet and ordered one with a brown strap. I cannot wait as this will be my first purchase of the year. It will tide me over until the Chinese Mechanical Watch Forum projects deliver later this year.


----------



## stevend101 (Oct 19, 2011)

This all looked really good until I followed the link and read the description.
When it says that the watch sounds like a Harley Davidson when wound, what does this mean?
A tin full of bolts being shaken by my 11 year old son perhaps! Lol


----------



## matt5784 (Nov 15, 2012)

stevend101 said:


> This all looked really good until I followed the link and read the description.
> When it says that the watch sounds like a Harley Davidson when wound, what does this mean?
> A tin full of bolts being shaken by my 11 year old son perhaps! Lol


Yeah, I've had mixed results winding chinese mechanicals... My Alpha I pretty much refuse to hand wind because it sounds so bad that it makes me uncomfortable. But with automatics you don't have to worry so much... I just hope I never get a manual that I don't feel comfortable winding.


----------



## massives (May 7, 2012)

totally ordered. couldn't resist. my first watch purchase of 2013 and of the last 4-5 months.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

I bought one in mid-December from this seller. It should be here in a few days, at long last.

//EDIT: It was $121 CAD shipped through Taobaonow.


----------



## pashax (Nov 11, 2012)

What is the band width?


----------



## Kanun (Dec 19, 2012)

matt5784 said:


> I hope so... I just purchased one from that website (much, much simpler than going through a taobao agent!) and am hoping for the best. Will update when I receive it.


Did you pay through Paypal? For some reason I am unable to make payment through Paypal on the website.


----------



## Loni (Dec 14, 2012)

LBCGoat said:


> The race is ON! Who will receive theirs first? Us early adopters who are still in TBN limbo, or Jun Liao's batch?


Count me in - on the TBN team... I've confirmed with them before paying that the color combo I want is in stock, so hopefully there should be nothing standing between me and this beauty. Apart from the horribly long shipping delays of course


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Specs:
-38mm stainless steel case
-10mm thickness
-5 atm water resistance
-Automatic movement (Appears to be a variation of a Seagull ST-16, see pic below)
-Blued hands, small seconds
-Brown leather strap with signed buckle (option of black strap)
-Signed crown, display back
-About $115 plus shipping when purchased through a Tao Bao agent

View attachment 828638


View attachment 828691


View attachment 828692


View attachment 828693
[/QUOTE]

Hi all, anyone know where i could buy one of these outside of Tao Boa?

Chris


----------



## nixk (Jan 6, 2013)

chirs1211 said:


> Hi all, anyone know where i could buy one of these outside of Tao Boa?


See below:



Mark5 said:


> Hey guys !
> 
> I've got some great news for all of you.
> I've finally found a reliable internet webshop selling this beauty at a reasonnable price.
> ...


----------



## Fabre (Jan 18, 2011)

Mark5 said:


> ...
> I've finally found a reliable internet webshop selling this beauty at a reasonnable price.
> Rodina automatic wrist watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST17
> ...
> PS : The guy is the same as "trusthonestman" on eBay.


Super! Merci!

Ordered one. It will scratch my Antea day-date itch until I can afford one.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

+1 gratzi signore


----------



## CYoung234 (Nov 17, 2012)

Quick update for the TBN team - the watch I ordered shipped according to TBN on 1/4/13. I got my tracking number from TBN on 1/5/13. It just now showed up in USPS tracking, and it looks like it left HK yesterday, which means hopefully I will have it by the tail end of the week. The HK Post Office was apparently VERY backed up! Those of you who did not order in the middle of December should have a faster transaction, shipping wise.


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

From the TI description:

l Hand-winding renders a pleasant noise in a way similar to Harley Davison

HAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Sweetchuck (Jan 14, 2013)

Does anyone from the UK have any experience of ordering from Times International? I'm concerned that something worth $120 (£75) will get stung big-time by customs.

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Luskar (Jan 12, 2012)

Sweetchuck said:


> Does anyone from the UK have any experience of ordering from Times International? I'm concerned that something worth $120 (£75) will get stung big-time by customs.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info.


Not sure for UK, but for Canada he ship with some shipping agent and manage to don't have any customs. When I've reveiced my Sea-Gull, it was mark as ship from Canada...


----------



## Loni (Dec 14, 2012)

Guys who ordered through TaoBaoNow - how did you pay the shipping costs?
I've paid for the watch and agent fee via Paypal already and now they've sent me an invoice for different shipping options. The problem is it's giving me only 3 options: wire transfer, western union and creditcard...  i.e. no paypal.
with the first 2 there's no way to cancel the transaction if need be, and i'm not too excited entering my CC number on an uknown chinese website (SSLEPAY)
How did you do it?


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

NightOwl and I went through TBA and they took Paypal, so I don't know how to help with your question. We did indeed have to pay the extra shipping fee, however, so that part is standard.



Loni said:


> Guys who ordered through TaoBaoNow - how did you pay the shipping costs?
> I've paid for the watch and agent fee via Paypal already and now they've sent me an invoice for different shipping options. The problem is it's giving me only 3 options: wire transfer, western union and creditcard...  i.e. no paypal.
> with the first 2 there's no way to cancel the transaction if need be, and i'm not too excited entering my CC number on an uknown chinese website (SSLEPAY)
> How did you do it?


----------



## CYoung234 (Nov 17, 2012)

Loni said:


> Guys who ordered through TaoBaoNow - how did you pay the shipping costs?
> I've paid for the watch and agent fee via Paypal already and now they've sent me an invoice for different shipping options. The problem is it's giving me only 3 options: wire transfer, western union and creditcard...  i.e. no paypal.
> with the first 2 there's no way to cancel the transaction if need be, and i'm not too excited entering my CC number on an uknown chinese website (SSLEPAY)
> How did you do it?


I paid them via credit card, but I sent them a message, and they said that next time I could use PayPal. So, I would suggest you send them a message via the site before you pay. Amy in CS was very good about responding within a day.


----------



## LBCGoat (Nov 2, 2012)

Loni said:


> Guys who ordered through TaoBaoNow - how did you pay the shipping costs?
> I've paid for the watch and agent fee via Paypal already and now they've sent me an invoice for different shipping options. The problem is it's giving me only 3 options: wire transfer, western union and creditcard...  i.e. no paypal.
> with the first 2 there's no way to cancel the transaction if need be, and i'm not too excited entering my CC number on an uknown chinese website (SSLEPAY)
> How did you do it?


I just used their CC system which accepts visa/MC. I would have preferred paypal, but it wasn't a big enough deal to be a deterrent. I've been monitoring my bills closely and haven't noticed anything suspicious thereafter. In fact when it took forever to process my shipment payment, I thought maybe it hadn't gone through and tried to repost payment. The system declined it because it already had gone through so there are at least some checks in place.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

I also paid via CC when I purchased other items using TBN.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Mine arrived, and I could not be happier:


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Finally, it took me all of 45 seconds to place the order with Paypoo. Simple, $120 and free shipping to Puerto Rico.


----------



## CYoung234 (Nov 17, 2012)

Thrax said:


> Mine arrived, and I could not be happier:


That looks great! Cannot tell if it is black or brown strap though. Also, did you go through TBN or TBA?


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Black strap, very soft and supple. I love it! I went through TBN.


----------



## CYoung234 (Nov 17, 2012)

Thrax said:


> Black strap, very soft and supple. I love it! I went through TBN.


Exactly what I ordered. Mine finally made it out of HK, but has not landed in Chicago yet. Maybe later today. Might have it Friday or Monday.


----------



## Loni (Dec 14, 2012)

Loni said:


> Guys who ordered through TaoBaoNow - how did you pay the shipping costs?
> I've paid for the watch and agent fee via Paypal already and now they've sent me an invoice for different shipping options. The problem is it's giving me only 3 options: wire transfer, western union and creditcard...  i.e. no paypal.
> with the first 2 there's no way to cancel the transaction if need be, and i'm not too excited entering my CC number on an uknown chinese website (SSLEPAY)
> How did you do it?


To follow up - all is good. I've asked them to pay via PP and they've sent me a paypal request right away. Paid now and watch should be heading out soon... Seems nice and fair


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

Ric Capucho said:


> ...Look, Liao's a complicated man, but then again he's a good soul. A bit feisty though, ...


Go on eBay and check out his negative feedback rebuttals. I keep hearing that guy in the Hangover movies.


----------



## Fabre (Jan 18, 2011)

wildpack said:


> Go on eBay and check out his negative feedback rebuttals. I keep hearing that guy in the Hangover movies.


Lol he is awesome


----------



## Enrique Cho (Jan 20, 2013)

I've been a long time lurker but I decided to post for the first time after receiving this watch in the mail yesterday. I want to share with you all the process that I went through to get this watch, which is very similar to what others have shared so far

I started on this "journey" on 12/30 after reading through this entire thread, front to back. I ended up going with TaoBaoNow.com and they proved to be a very professional resource. I never had to ping them to determine the status of my order and they were very prompt every step of the way. They deserve my highest praise

As for the watch, it really is lovely. I got the white face with brown strap and before receiving it I was quite concerned whether or not the hands would be blue, as mentioned a couple times in this thread; the pictures make them look black. After carefully inspecting the watch I've noticed that the hands are in fact blue, but one will only notice the color when looking at the dial at a certain angle. Aside from that one specific angle, for all intents and purposes the hands are black

The band is soft and supple, similar to the comments that others have left. It's a very comfortable strap. I may replace it when a higher quality croc but it'll do fine for now

Quick question for those of you who own this watch: the taobao.com listing says that the glass is sapphire. Is there anyway for us to verify that this is indeed sapphire? I have a hard time believing that this is the case at this price point. I hope someone can assuage my doubt

For those of you who are on the fence about getting this watch, I say "take the leap!" It's an awesome watch and one that i plan to wear daily.


----------



## bogus83 (Nov 7, 2012)

I wonder if they'll make a version without the "small seconds". I'm really tempted to pick one of these up, but would prefer the standard second hand a la Antea 390.


----------



## ultarior (Dec 2, 2011)

I have mine on the way to me from taobao. Smooth process, hope the result is the same smootheness.

And I wonder why did they choose to use automatic movement?
While using handwind could make the watch thinner and chinese handwind movements seems more reliable to me.
And that awful "automatic" on dial dissapoints me a bit


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Probably because the Tangomat is automatic as well.


----------



## brwaldm (Jun 25, 2012)

bogus83 said:


> I wonder if they'll make a version without the "small seconds". I'm really tempted to pick one of these up, but would prefer the standard second hand a la Antea 390.
> 
> View attachment 941010


I would doubt it as the movement would have to be completely different (ST-21 instead of ST-17). Also, I may be wrong about this, but I believe that historically the "bauhaus" themed watches were closer in design to the Nomos (which was "re-born" in 1990, and only has even numbers showing, etc) where as the Stowa design came from designs that the old Stowa had produced in the 1960's. Someone with more knowledge of German horology and design may say I am full of it however....Either way I think both designs are awesome and this watch has only fueled more desire to own a version of both


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes, I believe the even numbered dial came first in the early 30s from an ALS watch. The Stowa with full numbers came a little later in late 30s or early 40s. But it also does not seem to matter which came first according to Jörg Schauer since these dials were just created by factories and sold to manufacturers during that time period (https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/came-first-stowa-nomos-tangomat-616477-2.html#post4509988). I don't believe either is more historically Bauhaus than the other.


----------



## bogus83 (Nov 7, 2012)

brwaldm said:


> I would doubt it as the movement would have to be completely different (ST-21 instead of ST-17). Also, I may be wrong about this, but I believe that historically the "bauhaus" themed watches were closer in design to the Nomos (which was "re-born" in 1990, and only has even numbers showing, etc) where as the Stowa design came from designs that the old Stowa had produced in the 1960's. Someone with more knowledge of German horology and design may say I am full of it however....Either way I think both designs are awesome and this watch has only fueled more desire to own a version of both


That's a shame, since the Antea 390 costs nine times the Rodina. On the other hand, the Tangomat costs three and a half times the Stowa (or, 30 times the Rodina!), so in that light it's quite a bargain! :-d


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Got one on the way. I had to sell my Stowa Antea KS Black about 6 months ago so I'm really looking foward to getting the Rodina. Went with the light dial though as the hands on the Rodina are polished rather than white as they were on the Stowa. Easier to read blue on white than silver on black.


----------



## matt5784 (Nov 15, 2012)

Enrique Cho said:


> Quick question for those of you who own this watch: the taobao.com listing says that the glass is sapphire. Is there anyway for us to verify that this is indeed sapphire? I have a hard time believing that this is the case at this price point. I hope someone can assuage my doubt


I'd be interested in this as well... But I don't really know whether there is an easy way to check if it is sapphire.


----------



## Alex.C (Mar 28, 2011)

chirs1211 said:


> Specs:
> -38mm stainless steel case
> -10mm thickness
> -5 atm water resistance
> ...


Hi all, anyone know where i could buy one of these outside of Tao Boa?

Chris[/QUOTE]

I just saw one on Ebay. $128 with free shipping.


----------



## LBCGoat (Nov 2, 2012)

Mine literally _just_ arrived as I was sitting at my desk. In anticipation of its arrival today I work some beige slacks, a white shirt, navy tie, and brown belt/shoes. Anyway, here are the photos I took as I unwrapped.









Packed very securely with a tight box, and two layers of bubble wrap. Good job TBN!









Watch packaging was rather nice with an inner and outer box, though one of the sides of the outer cardboard box had come unglued. Not a big deal if the lid is on it.

























The inner box had a lot of loose microfibers that static clung to the watch. Had to wipe it down upon extraction. Despite the extensive packaging, there was no protective plastic on caseback or dial, only the crown.

















Lots of nice detail, from the etched buckle, decorated movement and display caseback, engraved leather strap, which although supple, is quite thin. It's also pretty short on my 6.5" wrist, with about an inch of spare punch holes, so wrists larger than 7.25" might need a new strap right out of the gates.









Gosh, wish I had a macro feature on my smartphone!








Aaaand here it is on my wrist. I will say that the lugs are little weird, with the curvature/angle sitting kind of high, it makes the strap protrude slightly out above my wrist. As others have noted, the dial is more of a pearl/ivory color than pure white, which some will love or hate. I'm on the fence about it, since the contrast does actually make the blued hands look darker.

*Final impressions:*
It feels really nice on my wrist. Super light and comfortable. I'll avoid vigorously washing my hands, doing dishes with it as I suspect the water sealing is questionable at best. Despite its few flaws, it remains a great Bauhaus tribute. My complaints are relatively minor. I can fix the strap issue myself, and the dial color isn't that big of a deal. I'm curious, however, why most people noted that the winding was painful to hear. It's no louder than my SARB065 Cocktail time.

Now...do I get one for my little (little..ha, he's turning 25 this year!) brother for his Law School graduation present this spring, or hold out for a Vintage Kano?


----------



## Kanun (Dec 19, 2012)

LBCGoat said:


> Lots of nice detail, from the etched buckle, decorated movement and display caseback, engraved leather strap, which although supple, is quite thin. It's also *pretty short on my 6.5" wrist, with about an inch of spare punch holes, so wrists larger than 7.25" might need a new strap right out of the gates*.


Mine's on the way. Ordered it from Good-stuffs. I have 7.25" wrist and ordered an extra brown strap. Wish I had read you review before I placed the order. Oh well, the watch is reasonable priced so no big deal really.


----------



## LBCGoat (Nov 2, 2012)

Also, does anyone know what the power reserve is?

Nevermind, it was posted in post #75. Just as a refresher for others:

*Power Reserve: 50 Hours.*


----------



## CYoung234 (Nov 17, 2012)

I just got home and got the notice that mine has been delivered at my office! woo hoo!!! double woo hoo!! I will have my digital camera with me and will photograph the unpackaging... more to come..


----------



## ultarior (Dec 2, 2011)

for those who do not want to mess with taobao middle tier, the watch are in stock at trusthonestman @ ebay, or good-stuffs.com (his off-ebay store, a bit cheaper)


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

LBCGoat said:


> .....I will say that the lugs are little weird, with the curvature/angle sitting kind of high, it makes the strap protrude slightly out above my wrist. ..........
> It feels really nice on my wrist.
> 
> It's no louder than my SARB065 Cocktail time.....


So not a significant problem with the lug and fit for a smaller wrist? (mine are 7" so not really too much different)

Cocktail is on my "watch" list. Wondering if its loud or if the Rodina is not really loud. Or is LBCGoat hearing impaired? (my ears are age impaired so really not much of a problem.) Then again, really hard to doubt somebody that actually has both watches .


----------



## CYoung234 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mine was waiting for me at work today. It arrived just fine (thanks TBN!). I was too busy at work to photograph the unboxing, but here are a few quick shots of it. I have not cleaned it up yet, so it still has some stuff from packing on it. Oh, the strap length is fine on my 7 1/4" wrist - no problems at all. And to me, the lugs are fine - the watch does not seem to sit up too high. You be the judge though.


----------



## brwaldm (Jun 25, 2012)

wildpack said:


> So not a significant problem with the lug and fit for a smaller wrist? (mine are 7" so not really too much different)
> 
> Cocktail is on my "watch" list. Wondering if its loud or if the Rodina is not really loud. Or is LBCGoat hearing impaired? (my ears are age impaired so really not much of a problem.) Then again, really hard to doubt somebody that actually has both watches .


I will add that I own a SARB035 which has the same movement as the Cocktail Time and while the SARB is louder than my other handwindable watches my Rodina is noticeably louder. With that being said, the one thing I have found on most budget-friendly Chinese watches is that QC is usually spotty at best and I would say YMMV greatly with this issue. I only handwind it in the morning so it really has not been a deal breaker for me; unlike the size which seems big for my 6.5 in wrist...

As an aside, I am really excited to see so many people try out this watch. The best part of a forum like this is getting to see things that you may not have otherwise (though it can be damaging to your wallet over time!)


----------



## LBCGoat (Nov 2, 2012)

wildpack said:


> So not a significant problem with the lug and fit for a smaller wrist? (mine are 7" so not really too much different)
> 
> Cocktail is on my "watch" list. Wondering if its loud or if the Rodina is not really loud. Or is LBCGoat hearing impaired? (my ears are age impaired so really not much of a problem.) Then again, really hard to doubt somebody that actually has both watches .


I simply may not be as discerning a watch owner as some others. Or perhaps I'm hearing impaired?


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

LBCGoat said:


> I simply may not be as discerning a watch owner as some others. Or perhaps I'm hearing impaired?


The posts jogged my memory wrt the Parnis Portuguese watch. I said mine was really noisy, and then there other posters that said it wasn't that noisy. Given that both you guys have essentially the same watches to compare, I'm guessing the noise is a YMMV on a "budget-friendly" watch.


----------



## CYoung234 (Nov 17, 2012)

wildpack said:


> The posts jogged my memory wrt the Parnis Portuguese watch. I said mine was really noisy, and then there other posters that said it wasn't that noisy. Given that both you guys have essentially the same watches to compare, I'm guessing the noise is a YMMV on a "budget-friendly" watch.


I own both this Nomos and a Parnis portuguese, and the Nomos is MUCH quieter than the Parnis. I can hardly hear the Nomos on my wrist. The Parnis, on the other hand ... I still love the Parnis, though. It is just a bit noisy.

Here are a few more pics from this morning:


----------



## massives (May 7, 2012)

mine came in from Liao today. only took about two weeks to get here. it's a beauty. the watch itself was heavily bubble-wrapped as well as outside the box.


----------



## Kanun (Dec 19, 2012)

massives said:


> mine came in from Liao today. only took about two weeks to get here. it's a beauty. the watch itself was heavily bubble-wrapped as well as outside the box.


I got mine today as well and it only took about 8 days to get here. The watch looks and feels great.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Kanun said:


> I got mine today as well and it only took about 8 days to get here. The watch looks and feels great.


8 days, I have been waiting three weeks.


----------



## Kanun (Dec 19, 2012)

Papichulo said:


> 8 days, I have been waiting three weeks.


Well the whole transaction took ten 10 days, from the day I Paypaled the money to the day I received the watch, but it only took 8 days after I received confirmation from John Liao that he had shipped it.
John also gave me a tracking number for the package. I bought driectly from good-stuffs.com not from Tao-Bao. This was my first time having shipped something from China and I'd say the service was top notch. Would definitely buy again.


----------



## gwells (Feb 13, 2012)

when was the first time you heard from him? i ordered mine on 1/20 (7 days ago) and haven't heard anything from him. Nor does the order page have any information on it that might show what the status is.


----------



## nixk (Jan 6, 2013)

gwells said:


> when was the first time you heard from him? i ordered mine on 1/20 (7 days ago) and haven't heard anything from him. Nor does the order page have any information on it that might show what the status is.


I purchased the watch the evening of the 11th from good-stuffs.com and received a tracking number on the 16th. The tracking number email did get caught by the gmail spam filters. I received the watch on the 25th.

Also, my order status never changed and is still listed as 'New'.


----------



## gwells (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Kanun (Dec 19, 2012)

gwells said:


> when was the first time you heard from him? i ordered mine on 1/20 (7 days ago) and haven't heard anything from him. Nor does the order page have any information on it that might show what the status is.


I placed the order on the Jan 15th and got an e-mail confirmation from John on the 17th. He actually responded to my request to send an additional brown strap. I say give it another few days, you should be getting it soon.


----------



## massives (May 7, 2012)

nixk said:


> I purchased the watch the evening of the 11th from good-stuffs.com and received a tracking number on the 16th. The tracking number email did get caught by the gmail spam filters. I received the watch on the 25th.


exact same scenario for me here except i received the watch on the 26th. check your spam filters.


----------



## gwells (Feb 13, 2012)

i emailed Jun Liao and he responded with a tracking number. It's in customs. hopefully i should have it before the week is out.


----------



## Kanun (Dec 19, 2012)

gwells said:


> i emailed Jun Liao and he responded with a tracking number. It's in customs. hopefully i should have it before the week is out.


I received mine two days after it was cleared from customs so you might get it by Tue or Wed.


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

A dealer in Hong Kong is selling this watch on ebay.


----------



## Loni (Dec 14, 2012)

My Rodina is here now, white with brown strap and I love it! Ordered on January 8th via TaoBaoNow, used paypal and got it delivered today.
the weakest link is the strap. Nothing too bad but i'll definitely consider getting a nicer (and longer) one. Have you guys replaced straps on yours?
cheers,
loni


----------



## Kanun (Dec 19, 2012)

Loni said:


> Have you guys replaced straps on yours?


I got an additonal strap from Mr. Liao for $10 so I have the brown and the black one. I like the brown better, and I agree that it could be nicer, but am not going to change it considering how much I paid for the watch. Cheers.


----------



## Fabre (Jan 18, 2011)

Received mine today (Ordered January 14th from good-stuffs.com)










Mine also on the noisy side when the rotor is moving.


----------



## jfaulkner (Jan 8, 2013)

Received mine today from Liao. Great looking watch, but wow is it noisy. I almost wish they'd redesign with a handwind movement. Hard to complain at that price though.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gwells (Feb 13, 2012)

cleared customs yesterday. how long will it take the USPS to move it from NJ to VA? will i see it friday or will it be next week? or will i be shocked and get it today or tomorrow?


----------



## matt5784 (Nov 15, 2012)

gwells said:


> cleared customs yesterday. how long will it take the USPS to move it from NJ to VA? will i see it friday or will it be next week? or will i be shocked and get it today or tomorrow?


Mine took a while. It arrived in Secaucus NJ on 1/23 and it just arrived at my post office in Nashville, TN today (1/30). I am expecting/hoping it will be delivered tomorrow. Although, from the tracking it said it was "picked up by shipping partner" who brought it from NJ to Memphis, TN where it was "tendered to USPS", who then brought it to Nashville. Not sure why it was done that way, or whether yours will be done the same.


----------



## LBCGoat (Nov 2, 2012)

Btw, figured out why I didn't mind the rotor noise...I mainly wear a modded Seiko SNK809k that sounds reminiscent of a tin can filled with quarters whenever I move my arm. I guess the Rodina seemed not _as_ loud, but again my basis of comparison may be skewed...


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

Quick shots of the one just arrived. Holy crap this thing is nice. Pictures (including these) don't show the silver dial. And it's not as big as pictures seem to indicate, it's hugely elegant. Not a sound so far.
Couldn't be happier, now may be the time to order, seems like a good batch.


----------



## matt5784 (Nov 15, 2012)

Outlawyer said:


> Quick shots of the one just arrived. Holy crap this thing is nice. Pictures (including these) don't show the silver dial. And it's not as big as pictures seem to indicate, it's hugely elegant. Not a sound so far.
> Couldn't be happier, now may be the time to order, seems like a good batch.


Did you order from TBN or good-stuffs? Or somewhere else (eBay)?


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

Times International watches. About 2 weeks.

I actually love the strap. We'll see how it holds up, but again it's elegant.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

I sent Lau an email and as previously mentioned he replied with a tracking #. We will see, but I am confident it will arrive safely.


----------



## gwells (Feb 13, 2012)

i'm trying hard not to keep hitting "refresh," since i know the status is unlikely to change today. but now that it's through customs, i'm getting antsy. 

2 weeks would get it to me on monday, 2/4 (ordered 1/20). that will be hard. i'm hoping for friday.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

gwells said:


> i'm trying hard not to keep hitting "refresh," since i know the status is unlikely to change today. but now that it's through customs, i'm getting antsy.
> 
> 2 weeks would get it to me on monday, 2/4 (ordered 1/20). that will be hard. i'm hoping for friday.


I ordered mine a week before you... Good luck.


----------



## LBCGoat (Nov 2, 2012)

gwells said:


> i'm trying hard not to keep hitting "refresh," since i know the status is unlikely to change today. but now that it's through customs, i'm getting antsy.
> 
> 2 weeks would get it to me on monday, 2/4 (ordered 1/20). that will be hard. i'm hoping for friday.


I had the same problem...mine was held up in customs for approximately one week.


----------



## matt5784 (Nov 15, 2012)

gwells said:


> i'm trying hard not to keep hitting "refresh," since i know the status is unlikely to change today. but now that it's through customs, i'm getting antsy.
> 
> 2 weeks would get it to me on monday, 2/4 (ordered 1/20). that will be hard. i'm hoping for friday.


I ordered the 11th and I expect to receive tomorrow (13 business days). I don't think you'll see yours this week.


----------



## gwells (Feb 13, 2012)

thankfully mine was only in customs for two days.


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

I just checked my packaging. TI had paid "Time Sensitive" stamped US postage. Shipping was free, BTW. So maybe that expedites delivery.
Given that the warranty begins running at sale or posting of parcel at the latest, the item is genuinely time sensitive. 
But given that it came halfway around the world, it traveled approximately 875 miles per day, not shabby at all.


----------



## aussiejake (Apr 9, 2012)

Any more images/thoughts on wearing this watch on a 6.5 inch wrist?


----------



## gwells (Feb 13, 2012)

It's at a relatively local postal hub as of early this morning. Maybe tomorrow? *cross fingers*


----------



## whoathere (Jan 29, 2013)

I ordered mine from good-stuffs. Did Liao send you guys a tracking # or did you have to ask? I'm just curious as I've only ordered mine a few days ago.


----------



## gwells (Feb 13, 2012)

I had to ask. Emailed him about a week later.


----------



## matt5784 (Nov 15, 2012)

He sent me one about 5 days after my order, but I didn't see it (spam filter caught it). Found it after someone else on here said theirs was caught in spam as well. 

Ordered on the 11th, just arrived today. It is a bit loud but I don't think it will be too noticeable when it's on your wrist. Overall pretty happy, the dial is indeed silver and it looks very nice with the blue hands. I got it on the brown strap. Will post pics later.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

I received mine today!!! Love it and it sounds like a soft/low noise tin can, but i love it.


----------



## whoathere (Jan 29, 2013)

Ahhh nice. Received my tracking at 1am today! It was in my spam folder as well. Looks like ill have it the 2nd week of February!


----------



## Fabre (Jan 18, 2011)

Wasn't expecting much when I timed my Rodina but was pleasantly surprised. It only gains +1-2 sec during the day when I am wearing it and +5-6 sec overnight crown up. Crown down or face up was +10 sec still have a couple of resting position to test.

Anyone else timed their Rodina?


----------



## Siph (May 27, 2012)

Just ordered! Looking forward to having an automatic every-day watch to replace my 43mm quartz timex (which I still hold dear). Went white dial and brown strap. Can't wait!


----------



## Kanun (Dec 19, 2012)

Fabre said:


> Wasn't expecting much when I timed my Rodina but was pleasantly surprised. It only gains +1-2 sec during the day when I am wearing it and +5-6 sec overnight crown up. Crown down or face up was +10 sec still have a couple of resting position to test.
> 
> Anyone else timed their Rodina?


Mine's pretty much the same as yours. I must say I'm quite happy with the purchase.


----------



## gwells (Feb 13, 2012)

so monday it is. seems there was a typo in the address, but because there was a phone number on the package, the post office called me to verify the address. not that it would have been deliverable today, anyway, since my office is closed. pics on monday!


----------



## gwells (Feb 13, 2012)

And it has arrived. Very nice. Face is very crisp and clean, very easy to read. rotor is a little noisy, but not terrible (a little louder than the miyota in my maratac mid pilot). overall first impression, i like it quite a bit. i will be changing out the strap. it's not a bad strap, per se, but it just feels a little unsubstantial to me (even for a smaller, dressier watch).

for your perusal...










a layer of plastic and tape over a layer of bubble over an outer box.










inner box










bubble wrapped inside the box










on the pillow



















on the wrist










so, for those wondering about size, this is on my 7.25" ish wrist.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you for the photo's gwells. 
My experience on the receipt of my identical Rodina today has been the same as yours. Well wrapped and boxed and as it was ordered on January 20, the delivery time is certainly acceptable. 
I don't see how you can beat this watch for the price. Outstanding iconic style, very nice fit and finish and a rotor that sounds like a Harley Davidson. Perfect!! 
An upgrade on the strap (I agree) and this beauty will have a home in the watch box for a long time to come.


----------



## gwells (Feb 13, 2012)

i ordered a brown one of these.

TSS 'Explorer' Matt Alligator Padded Leather Watchstrap. Military, Vintage and Classic Watchstraps and Watch Strap Accessories


----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Mine came in today. Haven't bought a watch for over a year, and this one drew me back. Also bought a Yobokies mod... ugh... 

Very nice watch though, white dial/brown strap. Surprised by its overall quality, even the strap. Very soft and pliable. Impressive watch even if it cost 3x as much! It wears much smaller than I thought it would on my 7" wrist.

Never had a ST17 movement watch, seems smooth enough but a little noisy. No big deal. Finish is very nice. Took 12 days from good-stuffs... no complaints, send tracking info promptly.


----------



## J J Carter (Dec 2, 2012)

Mine arrived today! Took about 30 days from placing order to arriving in Britain.


----------



## matt5784 (Nov 15, 2012)

gwells said:


> i ordered a brown one of these.
> 
> TSS 'Explorer' Matt Alligator Padded Leather Watchstrap. Military, Vintage and Classic Watchstraps and Watch Strap Accessories


Sorry to be a bit off topic, but does anyone know what that watch in the picture is? It doesn't appear to have any branding which might point me in the right direction...

Black dialed version:


----------



## Kanun (Dec 19, 2012)

I need some help here.

I recently got into watches. My wife bought me a Seiko as an engamement present almost 10 years ago and I think I wore it for one week before it ended up in my drawer where it sat until I gave it to my father last year. A friend of mine recently began to speak to me about watches and inevitably I ended up here on WUS. It has become an obsession reading about watches for the last two months and I spend a considerable amount of time perusing on WUS. I liked the Rodina because of its homage to Nomos and the Tangomat GMT became my grail after trying it on at Wempe. I like the bauhaus style more specifically the Max Bill Chronoscope and the Nomos Tangomat GMT. 

My question to you all is: Now that I have the Rodina what do I buy next to whet my almost instatiable appetite for watches without breaking the bank? I can't spend $4k on the Tangomat GMT for now and I can't buy the Max Bill Chrono without trying it on first since it's gonna cost me almost $2k to buy one from Germany. Any suggestions are welcome. Thank you.


----------



## Jeffnv (Mar 27, 2012)

Kanun said:


> I need some help here.
> 
> I recently got into watches. My wife bought me a Seiko as an engamement present almost 10 years ago and I think I wore it for one week before it ended up in my drawer where it sat until I gave it to my father last year. A friend of mine recently began to speak to me about watches and inevitably I ended up here on WUS. It has become an obsession reading about watches for the last two months and I spend a considerable amount of time perusing on WUS. I liked the Rodina because of its homage to Nomos and the Tangomat GMT became my grail after trying it on at Wempe. I like the bauhaus style more specifically the Max Bill Chronoscope and the Nomos Tangomat GMT.
> 
> My question to you all is: Now that I have the Rodina what do I buy next to whet my almost instatiable appetite for watches without breaking the bank? I can't spend $4k on the Tangomat GMT for now and I can't buy the Max Bill Chrono without trying it on first since it's gonna cost me almost $2k to buy one from Germany. Any suggestions are welcome. Thank you.


I recommend starting a new thread for this lovely question.


----------



## Kanun (Dec 19, 2012)

Jeffnv said:


> I recommend starting a new thread for this lovely question.


I figured I pose the question here since I know many people in this thread bought the Rodina and are kinda in the same boat as me and I know what they already like so the advice would be helpful. But that's a good idea and I might start a new thread indeed.


----------



## hisaac (Jan 31, 2013)

Does everybody agree that at this point the best way to obtain this watch is the $119.00 offering at "Times International" web store? It doesn't appear you can select an alternate strap colour at the moment?


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Well I now have the watch in my possesion and have been wearing it for over a week. I placed the order with Trusthonestman on the 11 Jan and it was delivered to me in the UK on the 24th, which is fairly impressive I think.

The watch is even better than I hoped for. I thought that it had a flat white dial but it turns out to be silver white which gives it a lovely reflection. The strap is lovely and comfortable, however it is clearly designed for smaller Chinese wrists as I have the buckle set to the last but one position. I guess I will have to go looking for something more my size.

Has anyone tried anything really different with the strap options? Something like mesh or rubber or even a Nato?


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Omegafanboy said:


> Well I now have the watch in my possesion and have been wearing it for over a week. I placed the order with Trusthonestman on the 11 Jan and it was delivered to me in the UK on the 24th, which is fairly impressive I think.
> 
> The watch is even better than I hoped for. I thought that it had a flat white dial but it turns out to be silver white which gives it a lovely reflection. The strap is lovely and comfortable, however it is clearly designed for smaller Chinese wrists as I have the buckle set to the last but one position. I guess I will have to go looking for something more my size.
> 
> Has anyone tried anything really different with the strap options? Something like mesh or rubber or even a Nato?


The only thing that occurs to me is that these Bauhaus style watches often look dynamite on a mesh. For me the most "wow" photos of (for example) the Max Bills are the ones on mesh.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Of course a few pictures tell a thousand words... all nicked courtesy of Google. Looking at these as examples, it's looking like a crime *not* to put the bloody watch onto mesh.

Ric


----------



## gwells (Feb 13, 2012)

so... in case anyone's interested, it was pointed out to me that this is likely an rebranded (debranded?) replica.

Review of Nomos Tangomat - The 118 USD super rep? - Other Brands Area - RWG Forum

looking through the images in that thread, it certainly appears that this is the same watch (shorter minute hand and all), but with all the nomos branding removed and the rodina added in its place.


----------



## Kanun (Dec 19, 2012)

hisaac said:


> Does everybody agree that at this point the best way to obtain this watch is the $119.00 offering at "Times International" web store? It doesn't appear you can select an alternate strap colour at the moment?


I concur. You just have to be patient during the waiting period as the watch is being shipped from China. As for the strap I believe the only choices are black and brown. I got the black one and paid $10 extra for a brown so I could have the option to change in case I didn't like it. Just send an e-mail to John Liao and he will accomodate you.



Ric Capucho said:


> The only thing that occurs to me is that these Bauhaus style watches often look dynamite on a mesh. For me the most "wow" photos of (for example) the Max Bills are the ones on mesh.
> 
> Ric


I agree. I have my eyes on a black dial Max Bill Chrono on a mesh. It's just a matter of justifying it to my wife now who's wondering why am I going to drop $2k on a watch when I just started wearing one


----------



## Jeffnv (Mar 27, 2012)

hisaac said:


> Does everybody agree that at this point the best way to obtain this watch is the $119.00 offering at "Times International" web store? It doesn't appear you can select an alternate strap colour at the moment?


You better hope your watch has no problems when you receive it. Times international is not exactly known for great customer service after the product is shipped


----------



## Kanun (Dec 19, 2012)

gwells said:


> so... in case anyone's interested, it was pointed out to me that this is likely an rebranded (debranded?) replica.
> 
> Review of Nomos Tangomat - The 118 USD super rep? - Other Brands Area - RWG Forum
> 
> looking through the images in that thread, it certainly appears that this is the same watch (shorter minute hand and all), but with all the nomos branding removed and the rodina added in its place.


This is how I stumbled on the Rodina as I really wanted a Tangomat but couldn't afford one at the moment. In all honesty I rather wear a Rodina than a replica Nomos knowing it's not the real thing.


----------



## cap10amazing (Sep 3, 2010)

Just arrived, beautiful and keeping great time so far, no issues and only took about 2 weeks to get to Colorado.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

hisaac said:


> Does everybody agree that at this point the best way to obtain this watch is the $119.00 offering at "Times International" web store? It doesn't appear you can select an alternate strap colour at the moment?


Can anyone confirm this please? Trusthonestman on the 'bay appears to have sold out


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah, they're both the same guy. Not sure why they're sold out on eBay but 'in stock' on his website though.

BTW, you can also ask him for EMS shipping. When I ordered from him it was only $5 more.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok thanks


----------



## Roadholding (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello everybody,

I received mine through Jun Liao / Times International / good-stuffs.com a week ago. The experience was similar to what others have posted.

After having worn the watch for one week, I can say that it gains about 10 seconds per day, which I think is rather good. Overall, I am quite happy with it.

Quality control does not appear to be one of the strengths of the manufacturer and Jun Liao, though: my watch has what seems to be a small human hair on the inside of the glass back. See the attached picture (sorry for the mediocre quality). I am rather sure that it is a hair and not a scratch on the glass itself. At least, it does not seem to negatively affect the movement of the rotor.

Aurel
View attachment 966987


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

I think the part you are marked is called "hair spring", so everything is OK


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

I think I'd have that back unscrewed in a jiffy to get that hair out.

Or leave it there. One day, millennia from now, our ancestors will be able to recreate the maker of that watch using the DNA from that single hair.

Ric


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

This is a really great looking watch. Very clean lines which I really enjoy. Too bad its only 38mm. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

Wore mine with a tuxedo last night. It was right at home.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

ViperGuy said:


> This is a really great looking watch. Very clean lines which I really enjoy. Too bad its only 38mm.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


I had the same concern, but with my 71/4" wrist it wears like a 40mm. You will be happy.


----------



## whoathere (Jan 29, 2013)

I ordered mine from Good Stuffs on 1/28. I received tracking on 2/1. I've never ordered anything from China before, so I'm a bit confused. The tracking showed that it departed on 2/4, then the next day it said departed 2/5, then changed again to 2/6. It hasn't changed since showing the 2/6 depart date. But now what? Will the ec-firstclass website update again? Or should I be looking elsewhere (FedEx, ups, USPS)


----------



## nixk (Jan 6, 2013)

whoathere said:


> Will the ec-firstclass website update again? Or should I be looking elsewhere (FedEx, ups, USPS)


The ec-firstclass website showed tracking for me through delivery. At some point it also listed a USPS tracking number which gave more detailed tracking information once it was turned over to USPS.


----------



## gwells (Feb 13, 2012)

i noticed the dates/times could be pretty wonky on the ec-firstclass site while i was waiting and up until it his USPS. there were times it showed dates that were in the future, really weird. but, when i shifted the time zone to the proper local time, it *usually* corrected the weirdness. 

once it shifted to USPS, the dates stayed right.


----------



## Siph (May 27, 2012)

Mine arrived today (12/02/13) after ordering from trusthonestman on ebay on the 2/02/13. I love this watch. Perfect size for my relatively flat 6.5 inch wrist (IMHO). Not too sure about the strap but I will see how it goes over the next few days. One thing I did do immediately was scratch off with my fingernail the blue almost wax-like stuff on the crown which looked really tacky. Much cleaner now. Winding manually has a nice smooth feel to it and the rotor isn't too loud to my ears contrary to the OP. Wears larger than you would think. The dial diameter is 35mm alone. 38mm excluding crown, 40mm including crown by my measurements.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

View attachment 972937
This has been a really fun watch to have on the wrist. It looks great, has decent build quality and is very comfortable. The only downside has been the rather plain strap. So a trip to the 'Bay and viola, a lizard skin strap which I think brings the look of the watch up a step.


----------



## jhclare (May 7, 2012)

Just received mine a couple of days ago.

Very nice for the money. I've wanted a watch with blue hands + sub seconds + no date for a while now, and this fit the bill.

I too was worried that at 38mm it would be too small for my 6.75 inch wrists. I used to think my Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical was a bit too small at 38mm.... this wears *HUGE* for 38mm, actually too big for my taste. I keep having to measure it and still cannot believe it's only 38mm.

I now understand why the NOMOS and Stowa are smaller diameter watches in this style. They wear much bigger than the figures would suggest.

I'll probably keep it for occasional wear and to admire the blue hands and sub seconds every now and then. It's very accurate at +5 a day, amazing given what it cost. Mine isn't too loud at all, no worse than my Laco Vintage with Miyota movement.

One thing that I believe would greatly improve the look of the watch - change the RODINA/AUTOMATIC text to a more Bauhaus style font. The serif font used looks a bit out of place with the numerals.

John


----------



## Ebernstein (Feb 20, 2013)

Roadholding said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I received mine through Jun Liao / Times International / good-stuffs.com a week ago. The experience was similar to what others have posted.
> 
> ...


That's not a hair. It's part of the rubber seal. I opened mine and use tweezers to remove it.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Can anyone tell me where has the white dial version in stock at the moment and is relaible please?


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Rodina automatic wrist watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST17


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

plot said:


> Rodina automatic wrist watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST17


Thanks, but they only have it available in black


----------



## Mononofu (Jan 11, 2013)

It seems to be available here: The Seagull OEM original fully automatic the mechanical watch m187S sapphire table mirror authentic licensed

I want to buy one myself, but I'm not sure if I should wait for the "new design" mentioned on the page linked above.


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

I hope "better made" is not just an excuse to hike the price.


----------



## gwells (Feb 13, 2012)

not the greatest of pictures, but I did put mine on a mesh. i like the way the watch looks on mesh, but it's really not "me," so it will be going back onto the crock stamped leather strap i bought for it. i might see myself putting it back on the mesh if i'm wearing a suit some time, but i only do that 1-2 times a year, so we'll see. and if i've bought the aqua terra on my list, well...


----------



## andrea.b1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I do not like title RODINA and China made. Do you know some sterile dial "Rodina" or similar minimalist watch (Nomos hommage)?


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

My Rodina sourced from Trusthonestman - delivered quickly and with no issues. On mesh that has been brushed a little so not quite as bling bling. So far keeping good time and a very comfortable watch to wear. Like the simplicity of no date and ease of hand wind if needed.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice. Where are you? I ordered from the same source two weeks ago and wondering how long delivery to the UK should take


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Nice. Where are you? I ordered from the same source two weeks ago and wondering how long delivery to the UK should take


Essex... took about 3 weeks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Most likely another week to go then. Grrrr. I was hoping to have it this week. Really looking forward to this arrival


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Guys, is there any similar model but without 'Rodina. Automatic' title?


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

sorcer said:


> Guys, is there any similar model but without 'Rodina. Automatic' title?


And without "China Made" - that's nothing to brag about IMHO, it could be easily left out or moved to the back of the case.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

sorcer said:


> Guys, is there any similar model but without 'Rodina. Automatic' title?





NewWatchTime said:


> And without "China Made" - that's nothing to brag about IMHO, it could be easily left out or moved to the back of the case.


If you are ashamed of the brand or country of origin then maybe this isn't the watch for you


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> If you are ashamed of the brand or country of origin then maybe this isn't the watch for you


I am not ashamed, I just like the design and I do not need any branding on the watch.


----------



## ochong (Jan 19, 2012)

I've been so close to purchasing a Stowa Antea so many times. I have to get one of these when the white version is available again.


----------



## Kanun (Dec 19, 2012)

sorcer said:


> I am not ashamed, I just like the design and I do not need any branding on the watch.


Would you still think the same way if it were "Made in Germany" or "Swiss Made" instead of "China Made"?


----------



## andrea.b1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Kanun said:


> Would you still think the same way if it were "Made in Germany" or "Swiss Made" instead of "China Made"?


I do not know sorcer´s answer, but I like sterile dial with Stowa / Nomos design. That´s all.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Kanun said:


> Would you still think the same way if it were "Made in Germany" or "Swiss Made" instead of "China Made"?


Well, andrea.b1 replied already and my answer is the same. It is not about where it is made but about the design I like. I do like plain watch without any logos/titles. Although, I guess I will buy rodina since I did not find anything else with the same design.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

sorcer said:


> Well, andrea.b1 replied already and my answer is the same. It is not about where it is made but about the design I like. I do like plain watch without any logos/titles. Although, I guess I will buy rodina since I did not find anything else with the same design.





andrea.b1 said:


> I do not know sorcer´s answer, but I like sterile dial with Stowa / Nomos design. That´s all.


Fair enough. I'm not a big fan of sterile dials because I often think people are ashamed of the brand and want people to think their watch is something it isn't. If you are a fan of sterile dials in general, then I apologise. No offence intended.
On such a minimalist watch, would a sterile dial work? Is there such a thing as too sterile? Personally I'm glad of a bit of text just to break all that white up a little bit.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Fair enough. I'm not a big fan of sterile dials because I often think people are ashamed of the brand and want people to think their watch is something it isn't. If you are a fan of sterile dials in general, then I apologise. No offence intended.
> On such a minimalist watch, would a sterile dial work? Is there such a thing as too sterile? Personally I'm glad of a bit of text just to break all that white up a little bit.


No, no offence. I do have some watches with logos/title but I do like some plain designs as well. I guess it is up to people's preferences and there is no correct answer. I simply love thin Stowa style hands and minimalist design.


----------



## Kanun (Dec 19, 2012)

sorcer said:


> Well, andrea.b1 replied already and my answer is the same. It is not about where it is made but about the design I like. I do like plain watch without any logos/titles. Although, I guess I will buy rodina since I did not find anything else with the same design.


I understand, this is what drew me to the bauhus style to begin with, but the "China Made" writing is so small that you have to look at it from real close to be noticeable.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Kanun said:


> I understand, this is what drew me to the bauahus style to begin with, but the "China Made" writing is so small that you have to look at it from real close to be noticeable.


Gotta agree. I can hardly see it. Mine arrived this evening
View attachment 999537


Edit: better angle so that the China Made is at least visible


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

IMHO, sterile dials only look good on specific type of watches like military or flieger style watches and there is a reason why manufacturers do it.

In this case, the "Rodina" text suits well on the watch.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Hers mine that arrived about 5 hours ago

View attachment 999608


----------



## andrea.b1 (Mar 4, 2011)

hiro1963 said:


> In this case, the "Rodina" text suits well on the watch.





Bradjhomes said:


> On such a minimalist watch, would a sterile dial work? Is there such a thing as too sterile? Personally I'm glad of a bit of text just to break all that white up a little bit.


For me is very funny brand name RODINA. Is here someone who can speak some slavic language? I am. And it is not very good name. Not it is not term of abuse , but it is so funny like Bagelsport for New Yorkers.


----------



## pashax (Nov 11, 2012)

andrea.b1 said:


> For me is very funny brand name RODINA. Is here someone who can speak some slavic language? I am. And it is not very good name. Not it is not term of abuse , but it is so funny like Bagelsport for New Yorkers.


It means motherland.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

pashax said:


> It means motherland.


Google translate said it meant "family" but I didn't know whether to trust that or not.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

lactardjosh said:


> Google translate said it meant "family" but I didn't know whether to trust that or not.


In Ukrainian it does mean 'family' but in Russian it means motherland.


----------



## andrea.b1 (Mar 4, 2011)

sorcer said:


> In Ukrainian it does mean 'family' but in Russian it means motherland.


And now imagine that you have written on your watch F*A*M*I*L*Y* It is funny for me.


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

Is the crystal really sapphire? Can anyone who owns the watch say for sure?


----------



## Pulp (Feb 4, 2013)

anyone notice that when hand-winding the crown just keeps rotating and never stops? how would you know when its fully wound?


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Pulp said:


> anyone notice that when hand-winding the crown just keeps rotating and never stops? how would you know when its fully wound?


That's a trait that the vast majority of automatic watches have. It handwinds forever...

The Sea-Gull or Hangzhou auto in there usually takes about 40-50 thumb spins to fully charge, but being a bit lazier than that, I normally give 'em about 20 and then wear it. After an hour or so of normal activity, it'll be fully charged.

Ric


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

Indeed, as Ric implies, most auto-wind watches have a clutch that causes the winder to slip after a certain degree of tension, so your wrist movements won't over-wind the watch. The hand-wind stem is attached to the same clutch. Sometimes you can feel a slight change in texture as you wind past full, but it won't hurt the watch.


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

I was going to pull the trigger on a Eodina but the white dial is out of stock at good stuff web but something caught my eyes and interest, the store says the following and I'm interested if someone could let us know more about this:


"""The white dial is temporarily out of stock. Only black dial, black leather band is available. It takes time to manufacture the next batch expected to arrive in mid to late March 2013. The next batch is supposed to be better-made, with spare brown and black leather bands that can be ordered separately. It is most likely a new white dial will be introduced in addition to the current white dial design, so there will be two dial designs. The new design will be kept as a secret. Thank you for your business! Thank all who have given positive comments on this watch. You are the most respected connoisseurs."""""""


----------



## boxcutter (Dec 12, 2012)

gwells said:


> not the greatest of pictures, but I did put mine on a mesh. i like the way the watch looks on mesh, but it's really not "me," so it will be going back onto the crock stamped leather strap i bought for it. i might see myself putting it back on the mesh if i'm wearing a suit some time, but i only do that 1-2 times a year, so we'll see. and if i've bought the aqua terra on my list, well...


This watch is awesome on a fine mesh. Does anybody know where I can get this one (or a similar) and keep the cost of it in relative balance to price of the watch itself?

I received mine about two weeks ago, I asked for a brown strap but got a black one and an excuse note that there were no more brown ones in stock. Apparently, I got one of the last white dial versions, and I heard a new, improved version of that one is coming out? Anyway, a pic of mine!


----------



## boxcutter (Dec 12, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> That's a trait that the vast majority of automatic watches have. It handwinds forever...
> 
> The Sea-Gull or Hangzhou auto in there usually takes about 40-50 thumb spins to fully charge, but being a bit lazier than that, I normally give 'em about 20 and then wear it. After an hour or so of normal activity, it'll be fully charged.
> 
> Ric


I received mine about two weeks ago, completely forgot that it can be handwound. Just picked it up and found out :-d.

It's a noisy thing though, but handwinding and automatic! I knew that before it came in, but I still feel a bit uncomfortable when the rotor is spinning and it sounds like one of those screwdrivers where you can twist and then freely rotate in the opposite direction...


----------



## gwells (Feb 13, 2012)

boxcutter said:


> This watch is awesome on a fine mesh. Does anybody know where I can get this one (or a similar) and keep the cost of it in relative balance to price of the watch itself?
> 
> I received mine about two weeks ago, I asked for a brown strap but got a black one and an excuse note that there were no more brown ones in stock. Apparently, I got one of the last white dial versions, and I heard a new, improved version of that one is coming out? Anyway, a pic of mine!


I got the one you saw in that picture from goodcheapman on eBay for $13.20 shipped.


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

boxcutter said:


> It's a noisy thing though, but handwinding and automatic! I knew that before it came in, but I still feel a bit uncomfortable when the rotor is spinning and it sounds like one of those screwdrivers where you can twist and then freely rotate in the opposite direction...


That's the only thing that holds me back from buying one of these. Maybe the new version will be slightly quieter and I'll be willing to go for it.

Randy


----------



## gwells (Feb 13, 2012)

I really don't notice it unless I hold it up and shake it and listen. And I wasn't ready to spend $2500 to quiet it down...


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Im not sure why people complain about the noise. Sure its louder than my other watches but its not like a jet airplane in my ears while I am desk diving. its a great watch and a very affordable price. When I wear it I know there are lots more noise in my life than this watch thats for sure...like people annoying me at work to do this or do that, phones calls from my wife, music in the background. Personally I would not let the "noise" hold you back from a purchase of this one.


----------



## boxcutter (Dec 12, 2012)

Surely, the noise is not deafening. That's not the issue that's putting people off I think. I'm just not entirely comfortable with the combination of that grinding-like sound with my visualization of those dozens of little cogs gripping into each other.

In retrospect, would that information send me looking elsewhere when searching a new destination for my euros? Most definitely not! This watch stirred spontaneous compliments from:

- my sister (early 20's, "golden" digital Casio)
- my girlfriend (late 20's, seldomly wears a watch)
- my grandfather (always wears a suit except when gardening, early 80's, Omega De Ville Quartz that's older than me)

It's a design that appeals to a large crowd!


----------



## gwells (Feb 13, 2012)

i think you just have to keep in mind what you're paying for this watch. there aren't a lot of automatics in the $120 or less category, and most of those are low-end seikos (which may be quieter, i don't own one). you're just not going to get the quality of an ETA 2824 in a $120 watch, especially a new one.


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

The cheap Seikos or Orients are not quiet either, at least that's been my experience. Even ETA movements vary some, I have a few and some are quieter than others. I can only hear them when it's dead quiet indoors, under normal conditions outdoors I don't notice anything. But if you want to experience "pebbles in a tin can", try a Parnis watch


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

gwells said:


> i think you just have to keep in mind what you're paying for this watch. there aren't a lot of automatics in the $120 or less category, and most of those are low-end seikos (which may be quieter, i don't own one). you're just not going to get the quality of an ETA 2824 in a $120 watch, especially a new one.





NewWatchTime said:


> The cheap Seikos or Orients are not quiet either, at least that's been my experience. Even ETA movements vary some, I have a few and some are quieter than others. I can only hear them when it's dead quiet indoors, under normal conditions outdoors I don't notice anything. But if you want to experience "pebbles in a tin can", try a Parnis watch


The Orient Ray is pretty quiet, as is the Seiko 007 [I rarely heard the rotor on either of the two 007's I've owned]. I briefly owned a Seiko SNK809 that sounded like the rotor was in a metal snuff can [noisy, even in a crowd I could hear it]. My Invicta 8926OB isn't as quiet as the Ray or 007, but it's quieter than the Alpha Milsub I used to own.

I don't expect silence [I mean, c'mon, you've got moving parts in there!], but I don't like "pebbles in a tin can" on my wrist, either. I've simply read too many "reviews" commenting on the noise level, it's off-putting. As I said, I'm watching with interest to see what the new and "improved" version is like.

Randy


----------



## boxcutter (Dec 12, 2012)

My Seiko with 7S26 movement can't be heard unless put to your ear. This is louder, and you can feel it move when it's on your wrist. It feels alive, everytime I feel it move I take a quick peek...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

boxcutter said:


> My Seiko with 7S26 movement can't be heard unless put to your ear. This is louder, and you can feel it move when it's on your wrist. It feels alive, everytime I feel it move I take a quick peek...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


That's the way my 007's were, next to silent.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ebernstein (Feb 20, 2013)

Mononofu said:


> It seems to be available here: The Seagull OEM original fully automatic the mechanical watch m187S sapphire table mirror authentic licensed
> 
> I want to buy one myself, but I'm not sure if I should wait for the "new design" mentioned on the page linked above.


Has anybody ordered through here? Is Go2Tao legit?


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

Just received my Rodina... Completely stunned!

Amazing quality, perfect size, light and .... just everything! Very elegant and dressy


----------



## sgtiger (Feb 13, 2007)

FYI to everyone, it's back in stock today. I've been waiting to get my hands on one and thought I'd share the news:

Rodina automatic wrist watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST17


----------



## ochong (Jan 19, 2012)

sgtiger said:


> FYI to everyone, it's back in stock today. I've been waiting to get my hands on one and thought I'd share the news:
> 
> Rodina automatic wrist watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST17


Thanks! Been waiting to get one myself.


----------



## m1stert1m (Nov 30, 2012)

sgtiger said:


> FYI to everyone, it's back in stock today. I've been waiting to get my hands on one and thought I'd share the news:
> 
> Rodina automatic wrist watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST17


I also just pulled the trigger! Thanks for the update! My collection is growing fast!


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

There was talk of a new white dial design but I don't see anything new.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

No. It looks exactly the same and there is no mention of the new 'improved' version anywhere to be seen.


----------



## sgtiger (Feb 13, 2007)

Bradjhomes said:


> No. It looks exactly the same and there is no mention of the new 'improved' version anywhere to be seen.


Thank god. Because the design as it is now, is perfect.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Does anyone know a good source for the blue/grey dial version? I tried to buy it off Taobao a few times, but every seller who claimed to have it in stock turned out not to have it after all.


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks I have been waiting long for this! I'm pulling the trigger right away!!!

I was waiting for the better quality but not mentioned anywhere not the different white dial


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Gah so tempting...must save for Alpinist...


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

IRBilldozer said:


> Gah so tempting...must save for Alpinist...


Go for both!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

sgtiger said:


> FYI to everyone, it's back in stock today. I've been waiting to get my hands on one and thought I'd share the news:
> 
> Rodina automatic wrist watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST17


Looks like it's out of stock already!


----------



## CentralTime (Apr 22, 2013)

Has anyone else read the description saying "Hand-winding renders a pleasant noise in a way similar to Harley Davison?" Pretty silly description if you ask me, and I hope it doesn't blow out your ear drums while you're just trying to keep track of time.


----------



## sgtiger (Feb 13, 2007)

CentralTime said:


> Has anyone else read the description saying "Hand-winding renders a pleasant noise in a way similar to Harley Davison?" Pretty silly description if you ask me, and I hope it doesn't blow out your ear drums while you're just trying to keep track of time.


Don't forget the, "Leather band hugs wrist comfortably like razor-wire."


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks like we managed to drain the well of white dials!!!!! HAHAHA
I'm glad I ordered as soon as I saw them.

By the way that description is hilarious but It can scare ppl away, now all I can think is that my rodina will sound really loud when hand winding.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Gahhhh I sat on this over night. Wake up and say screw it I'm going to buy it. Only to find out they're sold out again. Placed the order for a Stowa strap and deployment instead for the soon to be Alpinist instead.


----------



## Happytalk (Jun 4, 2012)

&[email protected])/}!


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

More white dials in on May 2nd now it seems 


Chris


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm happy I scored, on may 2 don't stay in the fence!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

NewWatchTime said:


> There was talk of a new white dial design but I don't see anything new.


I was in an email conversation with Jun Liao a few days ago, and he said that the new dial design will feature roman numerals, so it's presumably similar to the Nomos Ludwig. I'm not sure what additional enhancements will appear in the new models.

He also said he was hoping that the new batch of Rodina white dial watches was expected this weekend, but it sounds like it's being pushed back a little bit more.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

mleok said:


> I was in an email conversation with Jun Liao a few days ago, and he said that the new dial design will feature roman numerals, so it's presumably similar to the Nomos Ludwig. I'm not sure what additional enhancements will appear in the new models.
> 
> He also said he was hoping that the new batch of Rodina white dial watches was expected this weekend, but it sounds like it's being pushed back a little bit more.


Oh lord I need to get one before they start using roman numerals.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

IRBilldozer said:


> Oh lord I need to get one before they start using roman numerals.


They'll still offer the one with Arabic numerals.


----------



## phdom (Apr 29, 2013)

Just got the shipping info for mine! I've been in contact with Jun a tiny bit, but he keeps ignoring my questions about possibly shipping it with a brown strap. Does anyone have a link to a nice light brown leather strap? I'm having a hard time picking one out without seeing it on the darn thing.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

phdom said:


> Just got the shipping info for mine! I've been in contact with Jun a tiny bit, but he keeps ignoring my questions about possibly shipping it with a brown strap. Does anyone have a link to a nice light brown leather strap? I'm having a hard time picking one out without seeing it on the darn thing.


I would check out Stowa. Considering they make the Antea their straps should match nicely with the Rodina.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Noticed the blue hand version has been re-listed.

There is also a blue dial one as well. Looks nice.....hmmm 

http://www.good-stuffs.com/Blue-Rodina-automatic-wrist-watch-OEM-by-Sea-Gull_p_183.html


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

So is the blue dial the new "surprise" design? Or will there still be a white dial with roman numerals (Ludwig style)?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

arktika1148 said:


> Noticed the blue hand version has been re-listed.
> 
> There is also a blue dial one as well. Looks nice.....hmmm


Thanks for the update. I wouldn't have checked again for a few days. You just cost me some money. :-d

The blue dial is not the blue/grey that showed up on TaoBao some time back but which I was never able to find in stock. I had to pass on this much lighter blue until I see more photos in different light.


----------



## Kefienzel (Apr 24, 2013)

Can anyone confirm if these actually use sapphire crystal? Seems crazy for the price.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Kefienzel said:


> Can anyone confirm if these actually use sapphire crystal? Seems crazy for the price.


I was a bit shocked by this also and mentioned it earlier in the thread but some members did say it is in fact just a crazy good deal.


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

I might have pulled the trigger too fast that blue seems very tempting, any Brave one has ordered it? I want some pics of it in the wild.


----------



## acejacksingh (Dec 6, 2012)

Roman numeral Rodina automatic wrist watch by Sea-Gull ST17

The new style is up now. I think the original looks a lot better, but I just can't get over the loud rotor noise people complain about. I have a Parnis with a ST movement and its as loud as a fog horn. It has really turned me off from this watch. Has anyone been able to decrease the rotor noise? Thanks!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Don't like the Roman numerals version at all, but the blue? Oh the blue!
Looks damn fine. 
Hoping someone pulls the trigger and posts pictures.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

acejacksingh said:


> Roman numeral Rodina automatic wrist watch by Sea-Gull ST17
> 
> The new style is up now. I think the original looks a lot better, but I just can't get over the loud rotor noise people complain about. I have a Parnis with a ST movement and its as loud as a fog horn. It has really turned me off from this watch. Has anyone been able to decrease the rotor noise? Thanks!


I had saw a post from a guy who owned both a Rodina and Parnis with the same movement. He said the Parnis was much much louder. I have read posts before saying that Parnis QC was pretty terrible and even one that said they essentially buy parts that fail Seagull QC standards at a discount rate.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

IRBilldozer said:


> I had saw a post from a guy who owned both a Rodina and Parnis with the same movement. He said the Parnis was much much louder. I have read posts before saying that Parnis QC was pretty terrible and even one that said they essentially buy parts that fail Seagull QC standards at a discount rate.


I have a Parnis "Portuguese" and the movement is loud when the rotor spins (think pebbles in a tin can) but to my surprise the movement is damn accurate, after a week it's barely off from the zero line. Oh and the power reserve, 50+ hrs. First I timed it I thought I got taken and it had a battery inside, the thing would not stop running! It's also very efficient to wind from normal movement and its power reserve indicator is fairly accurate. I wish I could say all these things about my other ETA movements. The noise, yes, is annoying indoors but I can't really hear it outside. I love its style too, for the money great value and a disposable should anything happen to it - though I'd miss it.


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

The roman numerals version doesn't look like a Nomos Ludwig clone, the case is different from the Ludwig, it's just the Tangente style case with a different dial. I guess they didn't want to invest in making a new case.


----------



## Tirade (Jan 14, 2013)

Pulled the trigger on a white and a blue. Ill flip one or keep both.


----------



## hoax (Mar 1, 2012)

NewWatchTime said:


> I have a Parnis "Portuguese" and the movement is loud when the rotor spins (think pebbles in a tin can) but to my surprise the movement is damn accurate, after a week it's barely off from the zero line. Oh and the power reserve, 50+ hrs. First I timed it I thought I got taken and it had a battery inside, the thing would not stop running! It's also very efficient to wind from normal movement and its power reserve indicator is fairly accurate. I wish I could say all these things about my other ETA movements. The noise, yes, is annoying indoors but I can't really hear it outside. I love its style too, for the money great value and a disposable should anything happen to it - though I'd miss it.


100% agree. I'm actually wearing my Parnis "Portuguese" right now and it holds it's time very well.


----------



## acejacksingh (Dec 6, 2012)

IRBilldozer said:


> I had saw a post from a guy who owned both a Rodina and Parnis with the same movement. He said the Parnis was much much louder. I have read posts before saying that Parnis QC was pretty terrible and even one that said they essentially buy parts that fail Seagull QC standards at a discount rate.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


On that note I'll pull the trigger on a white dial one.



Tirade said:


> Pulled the trigger on a white and a blue. Ill flip one or keep both.


Same mind set. If the rotor noise is really unbearable for me I'm just going to sell it at a retail price to someone here and take a hit on shipping. At least they would get it sooner then buying it directly. ;-)


----------



## LBCGoat (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't care for the Roman Numerals version. The stick indexes at 3 and 9 are the same design/size as number 1. Just looks..off to me. I guess it can be 1:00 3 times a day!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

LBCGoat said:


> I don't care for the Roman Numerals version. The stick indexes at 3 and 9 are the same design/size as number 1. Just looks..off to me. I guess it can be 1:00 3 times a day!


Good point, they're mimicking the dial of the Nomos Ludwig quite closely, except for omitting the VI at the bottom. One thing I prefer on the Stowa Antea KS over the Nomos Tangente is the fact that they print every hour in Arabic numerals, instead of alternating with sticks and numbers.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

NewWatchTime said:


> The roman numerals version doesn't look like a Nomos Ludwig clone, the case is different from the Ludwig, it's just the Tangente style case with a different dial. I guess they didn't want to invest in making a new case.


I have to admit that I never noticed the difference between the Ludwig and Tangente case until you pointed this out. Good call.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

mleok said:


> Good point, they're mimicking the dial of the Nomos Ludwig quite closely, except for omitting the VI at the bottom. One thing I prefer on the Stowa Antea KS over the Nomos Tangente is the fact that they print every hour in Arabic numerals, instead of alternating with sticks and numbers.


Yeah part of me think I should just hold out and throw down the funds for an Antea one day because they look amazing. I love that they display all the Arabic numerals.



mleok said:


> Good point, they're mimicking the dial of the Nomos Ludwig quite closely, except for omitting the VI at the bottom. One thing I prefer on the Stowa Antea KS over the Nomos Tangente is the fact that they print every hour in Arabic numerals, instead of alternating with sticks and numbers.


To be honest it the differences on Nomos are so subtle you can hardly tell that any of their watches are different with a few exceptions. About 80% of their catalog looks identical to me though.


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

IRBilldozer said:


> I love that they display all the Arabic numerals.


I like that the Nomos and Rodina don't display all the numerals. Glad we have choices for all tastes.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

NewWatchTime said:


> I like that the Nomos and Rodina don't display all the numerals. Glad we have choices for all tastes.


True I just wish someone would make a middle ground between Stowa and Rodina. $350ish, Japanese auto, Bauhaus, sapphire, quality strap and case. I really don't know why no one has done this yet.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

IRBilldozer said:


> True I just wish someone would make a middle ground between Stowa and Rodina. $350ish, Japanese auto, Bauhaus, sapphire, quality strap and case. I really don't know why no one has done this yet.


What's wrong with the Rodina? Sounds like a solid watch and great value with a sapphire crystal.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

NewWatchTime said:


> What's wrong with the Rodina? Sounds like a solid watch and great value with a sapphire crystal.


Nothings "wrong" with it. Just something I would like to see. There is just no middle ground on Bauhaus.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acejacksingh (Dec 6, 2012)

IRBilldozer said:


> True I just wish someone would make a middle ground between Stowa and Rodina. $350ish, Japanese auto, Bauhaus, sapphire, quality strap and case. I really don't know why no one has done this yet.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


Bauhaus watch

Not sure on the movement but here's your answer. I would have ordered this already if it was a little cheaper and wasn't a sterile dial.


----------



## LBCGoat (Nov 2, 2012)

acejacksingh said:


> Bauhaus watch
> 
> Not sure on the movement but here's your answer.


According to the Hodinkee review: "Powering the Bauhaus watch is a BWAF (Beijing Watch Factory) movement, which isn't something you see very often, especially in the international market. Sure, it's not a Swiss manufacture movement, but it has a 40 hour power reserve and has been running just fine for the two weeks we've had it. You can see the decorated movement through the display back. The crystal is sapphire, though being flat it does catch some glare from time to time. "

The real question is, do we need to hop over to the Chinese Mechanicals forum to get some more specs on Beijing Watch movements. Anyone want to enlighten us?

I wonder how loud the rotor is...


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

acejacksingh said:


> Bauhaus watch
> 
> Not sure on the movement but here's your answer. I would have ordered this already if it was a little cheaper and wasn't a sterile dial.


I would have ordered this already if the sterile dial weren't ruined by a discordant date window. :-(


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

acejacksingh said:


> Bauhaus watch
> 
> Not sure on the movement but here's your answer. I would have ordered this already if it was a little cheaper and wasn't a sterile dial.


Beijing movement probably is fairly similar to the Seagull I bet. Either way I plan on ordering a Rodina next week assuming the white dial is still in stock.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gwells (Feb 13, 2012)

Put me in the "no" column for the Roman numerals and tracks around the dial. Takes the "clean" out of the original design. But I'm not a fan of the nomes Ludwig its copying, either.


----------



## gwells (Feb 13, 2012)

Err... Nomos. Stupid autocorrect.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

LBCGoat said:


> According to the Hodinkee review: "Powering the Bauhaus watch is a BWAF (Beijing Watch Factory) movement, which isn't something you see very often, especially in the international market. Sure, it's not a Swiss manufacture movement, but it has a 40 hour power reserve and has been running just fine for the two weeks we've had it. You can see the decorated movement through the display back. The crystal is sapphire, though being flat it does catch some glare from time to time. "
> 
> The real question is, do we need to hop over to the Chinese Mechanicals forum to get some more specs on Beijing Watch movements. Anyone want to enlighten us?
> 
> I wonder how loud the rotor is...


The Beijing movement in that watch is probably the Beijing SB20.

Beijing Watch Factory - Chinese Watch Industry Wiki

Compare the movement in the Kent Wang Bauhaus watch:










to the Guangzhou DG28, which is supposed to be visually identical to the SB20.










Both the Seagull ST16 and the Beijing SB20 are based on Citizen Miyota movements,

http://www.tractionink.com/watch_wiki/index.php?title=Miyota

and the main difference is in the automatic winding, where the Seagull ST16 incorporates the Seiko Magic Lever winding system, which allows the movement to wind bidirectionally using a very simple and elegant design.


----------



## Happytalk (Jun 4, 2012)

As for the noise. I could swear the sound lessened over time on my Parnis portuguese. I don't mind the sound at all either way.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Kent Wang's website once said the movement was a B162R but nothing comes up if you search for that. It probably was a typo for B16ZR, which is an actual BWAF movement (found in this Beijing for example: New Beijing primitivism-16 automatic dress watch). They're probably similar movements to the ones mleok mentioned, or are the same ones and this was just the export designation.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh yeh, well spotted mate 

¹ú²úÊÖ±í±±¾©ÅÆ ×Ô¶¯»úÐµ±íÂÞÂíÊý×ÖÈÕÀúÄÐ±í ÕýÆ·ÉÐ¹Å16¸Ö´ø³¬±¡-ÌÔ±¦Íø


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Just grabbed myself a white face with black strap :-!









What has shipping time been like to Eastern Canada or the Northeast States? Just a general estimate.


----------



## Uberschnappen (Jul 19, 2012)

Amazing looking watch for $120; I wish they would offer the brown strap again with the white dial.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Uberschnappen said:


> Amazing looking watch for $120; I wish they would offer the brown strap again with the white dial.


They do, you just have to write what strap you want in the comments. Says right on the page.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Think most of the funds here are in the watch, strap is of ok quality but better can certainly be had for a very small outlay and personalise your watch to your tastes
Chris


----------



## Uberschnappen (Jul 19, 2012)

I swear that wasn't there when the watch came back in stock. Appreciate the correction...



DirtyHarrie said:


> They do, you just have to write what strap you want in the comments. Says right on the page.
> 
> View attachment 1071046


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Has anyone been able to confirm that the watch actually has a sapphire crystal? I searched through the thread but found no definite answer.


----------



## searover (Feb 7, 2013)

You know test for this? I try with water...


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

searover said:


> You know test for this?


No I don't, But someone might have knowledge about the watch.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

This is the water droplet test for sapphire crystal. If you drop a small droplet of water onto a crystal, it should bead up on a sapphire crystal, and as you let the drop roll over the crystal by tilting the watch, it should not leave a streak of water behind.

Speaking to the cost of sapphire crystals, they're really not all that expensive, particularly for thin flat crystals, which go for about $15 retail, and presumably much less wholesale. Another thing to keep in mind is that not all sapphire crystals are created equal, some have much more inclusions in them, and are less optically clear. The sapphire crystals with more inclusions are cheaper to produce, so that's another factor that allows synthetically grown sapphire crystals to be used in even very affordable watches.

See the bottom of this document for a discussion of the different optical grades of sapphire:

Synthetic Sapphire

And before you ask about synthetic vs. natural sapphire crystals, essentially all sapphire crystals used in modern watchmaking is synthetically grown.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

The water droplet test is even posted on Shanghai's tmall site


----------



## Mr Kirk (Mar 29, 2013)

Ordered one the other day and in my haste I ordered the wrong one. I've ordered one with Roman numerals. It's already been shipped so can't do much about it.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Mr Kirk said:


> Ordered one the other day and in my haste I ordered the wrong one. I've ordered one with Roman numerals. It's already been shipped so can't do much about it.


Maybe Tirade would be willing to trade if he plans on flipping?



Tirade said:


> Pulled the trigger on a white and a blue. Ill flip one or keep both.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Mar 29, 2013)

I was even more annoyed when I saw the blue face as I'd have that ahead of a white one. 
I can return it for a refund but will have to pay postage from the uk.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Mr Kirk said:


> I was even more annoyed when I saw the blue face as I'd have that ahead of a white one.
> I can return it for a refund but will have to pay postage from the uk.


I'd wager you can resell the Roman numeral one for $120 bucks and not lose as much. I'd say just order the blue and sell the other when it arrives. The Rodinas have generally resold for full price because the shipping from you is quicker than ordering from the website.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Karel81 (Feb 24, 2012)

I ordered one. Hesitated a lot between the Stowa Antea and Nomos but Stowa didn't ship before the end of the year and the Nomos, well. 2000€ is a lot more than 90€. Could not convince myself. Maybe if could have seen one in real life but that's difficult since Nomos has no resellers in my country and paying 2000€ for a watch I haven't worn. Nope.


----------



## sathom (Apr 8, 2013)

Also ordered one from Times International this sunday. Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Mar 29, 2013)

IRBilldozer said:


> I'd wager you can resell the Roman numeral one for $120 bucks and not lose as much. I'd say just order the blue and sell the other when it arrives. The Rodinas have generally resold for full price because the shipping from you is quicker than ordering from the website.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for the advice. I might end up doing that. Have never sold on a watch online though.


----------



## LBCGoat (Nov 2, 2012)

Has anyone switched out the stock strap for a cordovan? Contemplating something a little more durable for mine. Would love to see photos/hear comments.


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

LBCGoat said:


> Has anyone switched out the stock strap for a cordovan? Contemplating something a little more durable for mine. Would love to see photos/hear comments.


I would wear out the stock one first and then look to replace it. A nice shell cordovan strap will run you close to the value of the watch. Not that I don't have watch/strap combos where the strap is worth more than the watch (e.g. my Parnis Portuguese is on a genuine alligator strap that cost more than the watch, but I didn't buy it for the Parnis, I just happened to already have it from a different watch - I still get a kick out of it every time I wear the combo).


----------



## Tirade (Jan 14, 2013)

Blue version arrived today. Teaser pics posted here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/f71-first-look-rodina-small-seconds-blue-face-859331.html#post6302126


----------



## Ebernstein (Feb 20, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> Thanks for the update. I wouldn't have checked again for a few days. You just cost me some money. :-d
> 
> The blue dial is not the blue/grey that showed up on TaoBao some time back but which I was never able to find in stock. I had to pass on this much lighter blue until I see more photos in different light.


 º£Å¸ÊÖ±í È«×Ô¶¯»úÐµ±í º£Å¸´ú¹¤ NOMOS ·ç¸ñ ÄÐ±í À¶±¦Ê¯±í¾µ-ÌÔ±¦Íø

This looks like the same blue dial... just different lighting.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Ebernstein said:


> º£Å¸ÊÖ±í È«×Ô¶¯»úÐµ±í º£Å¸´ú¹¤ NOMOS ·ç¸ñ ÄÐ±í À¶±¦Ê¯±í¾µ-ÌÔ±¦Íø
> 
> This looks like the same blue dial... just different lighting.


That certainly is the same dial Tirade has. Four or five months back, however, there was what appeared to be a darker blue/grey dial being advertised. It disappeared from listings long before this lighter blue appeared.

Looking at some of Tirade's photos in the other thread, it's possible that it's the same dial and that the ads were simply photographs with light reflecting away from the lens. I believe I have some photos from TaoBao saved at home; if I find them, I will upload them and see what Tirade thinks.


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes.. I just bought two.. Amazing experience. 
Paid Thursday. Sent Friday. Arrived Tuesday From China to Sydney. 
Ordered two, everything was in stock, seller is very good. Speaks Englishand fast response. Free shipping as well. 
PayPal accepted. Packed nicely too. 
The rotor is quite noisy, but finish on the whole thing is really nice.Handwind also grindy. Strap is actually very nice. Soft and looks good. Bucklequite flimsy. 
Dial detail really is striking. The hands and the markings very top notch. 






















6.75 inch wrist. I don't think it wears big as 38 is kind of modest. 
Looks fantastic, just not sure if it's too small? Wish it was 40mm. 
Update, I found it to be too small for my liking and gave mine to mygirlfriend. It is a handsome watch and a versatile one at that, but aftercycling through so many watches I think I am too particular about what stays inmy watch box nowadays. 
Don't let that deter you. 
Also, to whoever said you can sell it for the same price is, well wrong.Good luck with that.

My work mate and I both got white. I should have takenphotos of both together. One roman numeral and the other Arabic numbers. 
It's bloody great. Good luck finding nomos rep atm, so this is more thansufficient. 
The rotor is noisy. And the Hand-wind is rough that's all.


----------



## Karel81 (Feb 24, 2012)

I really don't think it should be bigger. I have 44MM watches that look smaller on my wrist (that's the same size as yours)


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Karel81 said:


> I really don't think it should be bigger. I have 44MM watches that look smaller on my wrist (that's the same size as yours)


Yes of course, its all subjective and really personal presence.

I like the watch to extend across my wrist, as long as it in proportion. Not that the Rodina isn't, its a very sleek watch and goes under any cuff! However, my Orient Symphony is 40mm, and whilst the bezel is thicker it matches the width of my wrist better. Plus the missus is VERY happy with her RODINA now.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Here are the photos I had saved last autumn of what I've been calling a blue-grey dial. Could it be this is the one Tirade has, simply photographed in different light? If so it's surprising that all of the photos last year showed this darker cast, whereas all of the photos we're seeing now show a brighter, lighter dial. Has anyone ever seen a blue-dial Rodina before the past few weeks?


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

This one looks pretty black to me.


----------



## Stitches (Sep 8, 2012)

dainese said:


> Yes.. I just bought two.. Amazing experience.
> Paid Thursday. Sent Friday. Arrived Tuesday From China to Sydney.
> Ordered two, everything was in stock, seller is very good. Speaks Englishand fast response. Free shipping as well.
> PayPal accepted. Packed nicely too.


Where did you order from? Taobao?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

NewWatchTime said:


> This one looks pretty black to me.


They came from sites advertising them as blue and showing these photos side-by-side with the white and black versions, the latter of which was clearly different. It was certainly a third color. I'm unsure if the bue currently on sale is a fourth color or simply the same blue photographed differently. When I tried to buy these from various sellers on TaoBao last year, the answer I always received from the agent was that the seller was sold out of the blue dial (no matter how many were listed in the ad).

Personally, I'd like to see them do an orange dial.


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Stitches said:


> Where did you order from? Taobao?



And for everyone's information:

http://www.good-stuffs.com/Sea-Gull_c_11.html


----------



## Slooop (Nov 28, 2012)

What size strap do I need to buy for a replacement? 20mm correct?


----------



## Karel81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Slooop said:


> What size strap do I need to buy for a replacement? 20mm correct?


Yep.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Mar 29, 2013)

dainese said:


> Yes.. I just bought two.. Amazing experience.
> Paid Thursday. Sent Friday. Arrived Tuesday From China to Sydney.
> Ordered two, everything was in stock, seller is very good. Speaks Englishand fast response. Free shipping as well.
> PayPal accepted.


Ordered mine last Friday. Not here yet.


----------



## ochong (Jan 19, 2012)

Mr Kirk said:


> Ordered mine last Friday. Not here yet.


I ordered my white one 10 days ago and it only just left Hong Kong yesterday. I think I'm going to be waiting a while longer. Hah.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

When I bought mine (one of the last of the previous batch), I had to wait for almost a month before I even got confirmation of shipping. 
A week is nothing!


----------



## metalmickey (May 18, 2012)

My Rodina arrived this morning (in the UK), ordered 30 April.










I agree with a previous poster that it definitely doesn't wear big. The dial looks fantastic, it just wears somewhat small on my wrist. The strap will certainly be changed asap, as it doesn't look like it would last too long. There is minimal rotor noise, I certainly wouldn't say it was noisy, which was a pleasant surprise after reading previous reports. Overall a very nice looking watch.


----------



## LBCGoat (Nov 2, 2012)

metalmickey said:


> There is minimal rotor noise, I certainly wouldn't say it was noisy, which was a pleasant surprise after reading previous reports. Overall a very nice looking watch.


Can anyone else who has ordered the second wave of watches from Jun Liao confirm that they're less noisy than the originals ordered through TaoBao or other buying agents?


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

I should get mine any moment now. I have some Parnis ST5's to compare with...will let you know...


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

ninzeo said:


> I should get mine any moment now. I have some Parnis ST5's to compare with...will let you know...


Mine should be here next week.. waiting is the worst part

*Edit:* Just checked tracking and it's in Canada! Definitely will be here next week


----------



## Mr Kirk (Mar 29, 2013)

Missed a parcel delivery today. Hopefully it will be mine. Pick it up tomorrow am. So a week to get here.


----------



## Ebernstein (Feb 20, 2013)

I bought a white dial Rodina from the first batch a few months ago, and the rotor isn't noisy; however, the rotor doesn't spin freely. No matter how hard I shake the watch, it will only spin about 180-degrees, and come to a wobbling stop, sort of like the way jello jigglers wiggle. Anybody else experience this on their Rodinas?


----------



## searover (Feb 7, 2013)

Ebernstein said:


> I bought a white dial Rodina from the first batch a few months ago, and the rotor isn't noisy


confirm...


----------



## Ebernstein (Feb 20, 2013)

searover said:


> confirm...


I don't get it. are you try to call bluff or actually curious? Asking about the first batch or the rotor noise?


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

DirtyHarrie said:


> *Edit:* Just checked tracking and it's in Canada! Definitely will be here next week


+1


----------



## Mr Kirk (Mar 29, 2013)

Mine has been delivered. Rotor is noisier than my other watches. But not noticeable once its on my wrist.


----------



## AngryBaconGod (Nov 11, 2011)

Mine is in the country as well. I hope it makes to to my mailbox by the end of next week.

I don't know if this watch is going to save me serious money by not getting a Nomos or Stowa, or if it's going to cost me serious money by getting a Nomos or Stowa.


----------



## Auston Horst (Sep 29, 2012)

Hmm, How do I order and wear such a lovely watch without the misses knowing?....


----------



## LBCGoat (Nov 2, 2012)

Auston Horst said:


> Hmm, How do I order and wear such a lovely watch without the misses knowing?....


Easy. Go to good stuffs. Click order.
Proceed to Nomos and Stowa websites. Copy Url of comparable watches.

Show wife how much you saved and how awesome you are. Then, go back to good stuffs and order one for wife.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Auston Horst said:


> Hmm, How do I order and wear such a lovely watch without the misses knowing?....


Delivery to the workplace.


----------



## sathom (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm having trouble finding my order on this tracking site (17track[Together Tracking], International Registered/Parcel/EMS/Express Tracking System) Jun from Times International provided.
Where to search and input my reference code?


----------



## Karel81 (Feb 24, 2012)

sathom said:


> I'm having trouble finding my order on this tracking site (17track[Together Tracking], International Registered/Parcel/EMS/Express Tracking System) Jun from Times International provided.
> Where to search and input my reference code?


I suppose its only possible to track shipment the moment it enters the system of Bpost. I entered the tracking code a zillion times myself already. 



> *Q:*​......refering to the tracking number in the shipment details, it is not accepted by the site yet; when should i receive it?
> *A:*
> Dont worry. The parcel is under transit. The tracking number will show up online. Major holidays such as New Year, Christmas, Spring Festival will delay the process a few days.


----------



## searover (Feb 7, 2013)

I have this whatch 3 month & don't hear from them any loud sounds


----------



## Karel81 (Feb 24, 2012)

searover said:


> I have this whatch 3 month & don't hear from them any loud sounds


Because the watch made you deaf.


----------



## sgtiger (Feb 13, 2007)

Karel81 said:


> Because the watch made you deaf.


Well, does that really surprise you? The watch sounds like a "Harley Davison" after all.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Tracking says the Rodina has arrived in the city, should have it tomorrow morning at work.


----------



## Dpdk (Mar 27, 2013)

A question for those that have 'loud' watches. 

I have a Timex Weekender that drives me crazy because I can always hear it ticking away. I understand that winding the Rodina can be quite loud and isn't very smooth. What hasn't been clear to me is if it makes a lot of noise throughout the day. I sit in a quiet office and have no desire to listen to my watch counting the seconds away.


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

The ticking is not loud from the watch. It is the rotor that is noticeably noisy. It's not a reason to not buy one, I assure you. The only quiet automatic I have is an orient dolphin, the rest are noisy. Once it's on the wrist it's not an issue. 

The 6497 had a god damn loud movement. 

Don't be concerned with noise from this watch everyone! 
It's a great buy! 

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sathom (Apr 8, 2013)

My package was offered today, but wasn't home so I'll have to pick it up tomorrow. 
Ordered the 5th of may and it's already here. So 8 days to go from China to Belgium


----------



## Karel81 (Feb 24, 2012)

sathom said:


> My package was offered today, but wasn't home so I'll have to pick it up tomorrow.
> Ordered the 5th of may and it's already here. So 8 days to go from China to Belgium


Same story. No info on tracking page.


----------



## alkaiser (Apr 9, 2013)

looks like mine has arrived in new york...too bad i'm in california haha


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

From China to my workplace in Canada in 8 days.. not too bad at all.

















Seems like I've recieved some different packaging than others have with their Rodina.









I ordered mine from good stuffs. They do an excellent job with protection and speedy delivery!

















I am very pleased with my purchase. I can see what people are saying about the noisy rotor but you will only hear it when closely listening, not when it's on your wrist. The one thing I was caught off guard by is that the dial is much more silvery than I thought it was from others photos. Not a deal breaker though, still an awesome watch for the money.

*Edit:* Is it just me or are the hands on mine thinner than older versions and the dial more silver as well?


----------



## WorldsFair1904 (Jul 13, 2012)

This got out of order, so I've edited it. I got mine today and I don't hear a thing. Came in a nice Sea-gull box, with a pillow. Well finished, highly polished with no evident flaws anywhere. Dial and crystal are first-rate. Started right up and seems to be running fine. 
Will say, though, that the leather strap it came with is pretty poor. Says "leather" but feels and smells like vinyl. Limp as a wet noodle. Every other part of the experience has been very good so far.


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Mine arrived a couple of hours ago from Good-Stuffs as well. Same packaging as DirtyHarrie.
I can't say the watch is especially louder than any other automatic I've handled lately. No idea what the Harley-Davidson thing is all about. I agree that the strap is less than impressive, but it won't be on there very long. (I'm glad I didn't go to any trouble trying to specify the strap colour.) 
Also agree with DirtyHarrie that the hands seem thinner than I've seen in pics of the earlier version... but I like it! The Rodina is definitely going to be my routine work watch once I have a good strap on it. Thanks to all who recommended it!


----------



## ochong (Jan 19, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> *Edit:* Is it just me or are the hands on mine thinner than older versions and the dial more silver as well?


Interesting. It does appear different for sure. I wonder if this is the "new white dial design" that had been referenced after the previous stock ran out.

Mine is waiting for me at home, but I'm on travel!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

I too have wondered if the dials on the latest batch are not more silvery than those on earlier examples.


----------



## Karel81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Any idea's or tips for a good quality strap that goes with this watch for let say 20-30 euro's? Thanks


----------



## LBCGoat (Nov 2, 2012)

Karel81 said:


> Any idea's or tips for a good quality strap that goes with this watch for let say 20-30 euro's? Thanks


While I toyed with the notion of a Shell Cordovan strap, equine rump leather that costs more than the watch just seems silly. In terms of durability, function, and form, I honestly think I'll pick up a bradystrap at some point. If only they had a brown one...

Bradystraps.com
Bradystraps.com


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Can anyone with an older Rodina chime in regarding the dial color


----------



## Dpdk (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for the responses about the level of noise everyone! That was what was stopping me. 

Now this silver dial thing is concerning me though! I really really like the white, and I don't want to get a silvery one! Should I not order from GoodStuffs?


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

Dpdk said:


> Thanks for the responses about the level of noise everyone! That was what was stopping me.
> 
> Now this silver dial thing is concerning me though! I really really like the white, and I don't want to get a silvery one! Should I not order from GoodStuffs?


it has been said a few times that the dial is not really white, but more silvery.
I think this is a matter of lighting of the pictures.
under certain lighting conditions, the dial will look more white than silver.
i agree however that the hands are thinner than the older ones.

edit: see post 184, for example.


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Karel81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Received my watch. Smaller than I expected but perfect size for my 18cm (6.75inch) wrist. It has a greyish "touch". Not pure white but its nice. No sound of a Harley Davidson though. The strap. Well. If its "real leather" I am a smurf.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Dpdk said:


> Thanks for the responses about the level of noise everyone! That was what was stopping me.
> 
> Now this silver dial thing is concerning me though! I really really like the white, and I don't want to get a silvery one! Should I not order from GoodStuffs?


Honestly this probably has nothing to do with the batch or GoodStuffs. Mostly lighting. Look at some different pictures of Stowa Anteas and they do the same thing at different angles. These type of dials have became the norm for the Bauhaus look, they have grainy metallic looking texture when looked upon closely. It's going to look white from some angles and silvery from others. Just like the hands will look blue from some and black from others.


----------



## Karel81 (Feb 24, 2012)

The "pin" in the buckle of the strap slips away. Seems a bit to small. Will have to go. Tips always welcome for a good quality strap, preferably from European shop.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Edit: Ignore me completely. I am a muppet


----------



## sathom (Apr 8, 2013)

Went to pickup mine an hour ago. Was packaged well. Quality is superb, especially for 120$. Rotor noise is hardly noticable. It's also smaller than I expected.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Karel81 said:


> The "pin" in the buckle of the strap slips away. Seems a bit to small. Will have to go. Tips always welcome for a good quality strap, preferably from European shop.


Check out Stowa 20mm straps. They're under 20 euro I think and definitely quality.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Karel81 (Feb 24, 2012)

IRBilldozer said:


> Check out Stowa 20mm straps. They're under 20 euro I think and definitely quality.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for tip.


----------



## gwells (Feb 13, 2012)

Different box than before. 

Colors/hands seem the same. 

"Harley Davidson" noise refers to hand winding, not to the rotor. Much noisier when hand wound.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Had some incoming stuff today! Including my Rodina! Just got mine from John Liao from good-stuffs. First impressions:

- this dial is way more silvery than I expected it to be (I agree, lighting makes a huge difference but still...this seems like a slightly more silvery instead of cream/white color). I did hope it would be a little more white/creamy.
- the watch definitely does NOT wear big. It's kinda smallish at 38mm and it wears just like that. Not directly a negative, but it has been told before that is wears way bigger. BS.
- Yes the rotor is a little loud. Not as bad as some mention it to be though. It's definitely less loud than my ST-5 parnis Portuguese.
- Overall finish is really nice. Quality piece. Nice see-though back and details.
- Still very pleased with it even though the color of the dial is a slight disappointment.

Pics!


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Your 2nd pick probably comes the closest I've seen to capturing the dial properly, but maybe even overstates the silver aspect a smidge.
I'd still call it white, but maybe 'metallic white'?


----------



## LBCGoat (Nov 2, 2012)

AnvilsAreFunny said:


> Your 2nd pick probably comes the closest I've seen to capturing the dial properly, but maybe even overstates the silver aspect a smidge.
> I'd still call it white, but maybe 'metallic white'?


To me, the dial registers as: "Pearl dipped in Champagne"


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

ninzeo said:


> - this dial is way more silvery than I expected it to be (I agree, lighting makes a huge difference but still...this seems like a slightly more silvery instead of cream/white color). I did hope it would be a little more white/creamy.


I feel the same way. It's not a deal breaker because it still is a great watch. That said, it wasn't what I was expecting.

Is there anyone who has the ability to compare the two dials? Either someone who has an older version or has seen one?


----------



## sgtiger (Feb 13, 2007)

Arrived today. Looks good! Put a new band on it though. The one it came with smelled funky.


----------



## Karel81 (Feb 24, 2012)

I ordered a Cordovan strap on ebay. Thougth about buying a Stowa strap but that would remind me to much on what I didn't buy.


----------



## LBCGoat (Nov 2, 2012)

Karel81 said:


> I ordered a Cordovan strap on ebay.


What color did you go with, and from what seller?


----------



## Karel81 (Feb 24, 2012)

LBCGoat said:


> What color did you go with, and from what seller?


I ordered this strap. It is supped to back 2nd rate cordovan with some small imperfections. I read on a German site it is very similar to de Nomos strap that costs three times more. I didn't want to pay 60 euros for a strap on a 90 euro's watch.

CORDOVAN SHELL UHRBAND 2. WAHL MADE IN GERMANY | eBay


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Karel81 said:


> I ordered this strap. It is supped to back 2nd rate cordovan with some small imperfections. I read on a German site it is very similar to de Nomos strap that costs three times more. I didn't want to pay 60 euros for a strap on a 90 euro's watch.
> 
> CORDOVAN SHELL UHRBAND 2. WAHL MADE IN GERMANY | eBay


Those look good and are quite affordable too. Let us know what you think of the strap after you get it. I could use one of these.


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

So, I received mine in the mail today.
Regarding dial color, it is definitely more silver than white. 
But, I loved it.
Under direct light, the color looks silver or metallic grey.
Under angled light, the dial appears more white-ish.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

LBCGoat said:


> To me, the dial registers as: "Pearl dipped in Champagne"


This is gold!

My (watchunique) 1963 surprised me this way too








As for Bauhaus authenticity, my 80s E German Glashütte has a similar shimmery silver dial


----------



## Karel81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Citizen V said:


> Those look good and are quite affordable too. Let us know what you think of the strap after you get it. I could use one of these.


OK. It has been shipped from Germany today. I'll try to post a picture and give an opinion.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

There is a Rodina in f29 right now:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/rodina-small-seconds-bnib-862644.html

I have no connection to the seller nor can I vouch for him in any way.


----------



## AngryBaconGod (Nov 11, 2011)

My watch arrived yesterday, but I was able to pick it up this evening. I have the silver faced. It's quite a lot of watch for the dollars. The strap is better than I was expecting. It's actually wearable. I ordered just before the instructions on noting the desired strap colour, and received brown, which would have been my preference. It is a bit noisy, I must admit. It's not bad though. Just more than silent.

The winding noise does NOT remind me of a Harley. In that regard, I am quite disappointed.

But overall, how can you go wrong?

You can't, that's how.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

AngryBaconGod said:


> My watch arrived yesterday, but I was able to pick it up this evening. I have the silver faced. It's quite a lot of watch for the dollars. The strap is better than I was expecting. It's actually wearable. I ordered just before the instructions on noting the desired strap colour, and received brown, which would have been my preference. It is a bit noisy, I must admit. It's not bad though. Just more than silent.
> 
> The winding noise does NOT remind me of a Harley. In that regard, I am quite disappointed.
> 
> ...


You know the rules: No pictures? Didn't happen.

Ric


----------



## Happytalk (Jun 4, 2012)

Got mine today. It is a beauty.







The brown strap looks great in my opinion and is very comfortable. I'm sure the strap could withstand 6 months-1 year of use. The rotor noise is not bad. Wonderful watch for the price.

Yes, I am in fact selling it but, only one person is interested so far and I will be happy to keep it. I have way too many watches right now and definitely feel a little overstuffed. So I figure if I don't even put it on I won't get attached.


----------



## Slooop (Nov 28, 2012)

Where did you get that strap? It's boss.



sgtiger said:


> Arrived today. Looks good! Put a new band on it though. The one it came with smelled funky.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Speaking of straps, I need to find a more substantial black leather strap with just a bit of white sticking.


----------



## sgtiger (Feb 13, 2007)

Slooop said:


> Where did you get that strap? It's boss.


http://www.debeerwatchbands.com/baby-croco-grain-watch_band.html

and

http://www.debeerwatchbands.com/crocodile-grain-watch_band-chrono.html


----------



## Karel81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Picture with my new strap from Sandturh. Mixed feelings about it. Not bad but not a big improvement compared to standard strap. It's less than 30 euro so maybe expectations were a bit to high. Maybe I should have chosen brown colour since the other one is black as well. So. Would I buy this again? Probably not to be honest but it not a bad strap but simply -in my opinion- not worth the upgrade. The strap got very good reviews on some sites but I don't understand (yet) what the fuss is all about.


----------



## acejacksingh (Dec 6, 2012)

Just received this morning and spent the whole day with it on. I have to admit it is a beautiful watch for the price. Doesn't look "cheap" like my parnis. It also isn't as loud as my parnis (same movement). The only time I can hear my rotor moving is when I aggressively shake my arm like a mad man and put it right against my ear. Even then the winding/rotor sounds dies down in seconds. I personally don't think the band is all that bad, but I might replace it later after it wears down. 

Anyone know the power reserve on this watch?


----------



## LBCGoat (Nov 2, 2012)

Karel81 said:


> Mixed feelings about it. Not bad but not a big improvement compared to standard strap. It's less than 30 euro so maybe expectations were a bit to high. Maybe I should have chosen brown colour since the other one is black as well. So. Would I buy this again? Probably not to be honest but it not a bad strap but simply -in my opinion- not worth the upgrade. The strap got very good reviews on some sites but I don't understand (yet) what the fuss is all about.


How thick is the strap? The ebay listing doesn't seem to state.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Supa thin


----------



## acejacksingh (Dec 6, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Supa thin


Almost like paper.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Actually I just replaced my stock strap today.


----------



## LBCGoat (Nov 2, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Supa thin


I was actually inquiring about Karel81's replacement cordovan strap that he's not terribly fond of. I agree that the stock strap is probably 1-1.5mm thick. I feel like I could probably sever it with a papercut.


----------



## Karel81 (Feb 24, 2012)

LBCGoat said:


> I was actually inquiring about Karel81's replacement cordovan strap that he's not terribly fond of. I agree that the stock strap is probably 1-1.5mm thick. I feel like I could probably sever it with a papercut.


The one I bought looks and feels almost identical as the standard strap. It does feel a bit "warmer" wearing it but that may be subjective. Maybe in time difference in quality will be noticible, or not.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Karel81 said:


> The one I bought looks and feels almost identical as the standard strap. It does feel a bit "warmer" wearing it but that may be subjective. Maybe in time difference in quality will be noticible, or not.


The stock strap probably looks exactly like that one because they were trying to imitate shell cordovan straps. Aside from feeling "warmer," it doesn't seem any better in quality? That is disappointing . I was hoping it would be a nice alternative to those $100 cordovan straps. Does it at least smell better? The stock one smells weird, not at all like leather.


----------



## Karel81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Citizen V said:


> The stock strap probably looks exactly like that one because they were trying to imitate shell cordovan straps. Aside from feeling "warmer," it doesn't seem any better in quality? That is disappointing . I was hoping it would be a nice alternative to those $100 cordovan straps. Does it at least smell better? The stock one smells weird, not at all like leather.


I didn't know that but that explains a lot. Well. I should have expected that.

Yes. The Cordovan smells more like real leather than the standard (that indeed has a "chemical-leather" smell, in my opinion). I never seen another Cordovan strap so I have no way to compare them.


----------



## LBCGoat (Nov 2, 2012)

Speaking of straps, this seems like a reasonably priced shell cordovan alternative, and at 4+ mm thick, not as flimsy as the other.

FLUCO Horween Shell Cordovan Leather Watch Strap - Fluco Leather - Watch Straps / Bands

Anyone have any experience with the fluco straps?


----------



## baby_bass (May 4, 2013)

Besides good-stuffs.com, what other more economical means are there to get hold of this watch? I head that you could get it for round $95, but I just can't find where. I don;t even know how to order it through taobao.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

baby_bass said:


> Besides good-stuffs.com, what other more economical means are there to get hold of this watch? I head that you could get it for round $95, but I just can't find where. I don;t even know how to order it through taobao.


I'd say $120 for a Bauhaus auto with sapphire is pretty economical. I've never heard of it that cheap.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

baby_bass said:


> Besides good-stuffs.com, what other more economical means are there to get hold of this watch? I head that you could get it for round $95, but I just can't find where. I don;t even know how to order it through taobao.


Never seen it that low. Goodstuffs is the cheapest I've seen (for new). Same seller is on eBay as trusthonestman.

$120 is a great price for the watch, so can't see it being available for any less


----------



## baby_bass (May 4, 2013)

I heard wrong then, knew it would be too good to be true. I'd probably pick one up through good-stuffs just to avoid hassle.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

baby_bass said:


> I heard wrong then, knew it would be too good to be true. I'd probably pick one up through good-stuffs just to avoid hassle.


 That's a good call. I've heard going through TaoBao is a bit weird and confusing. You end up doing something like pre-paying...then an agent goes and finds the item and buys it. If they can't find it you get refunded I guess. All sounds very weird to me. Where as goodstuffs is straight forward in stock or not and you order, it ships, then you're done. I've seen no one complain about the goodstuff service either. I may be persuading my gf to get me one of these soon.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Just picked it up from the post office. It's a great piece 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Zac no K (Apr 19, 2012)

Just ordered one off eBay for $130 with free shipping. I saw that its listed $10 cheaper at other places I just felt safer ordering on eBay. I'm geeked.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

I bought it from goodstuff, flawless transactions, relatively fast shipping (I placed my ordered on 7th of May)


----------



## WorldsFair1904 (Jul 13, 2012)

I had the same experience - no hassles, shipped fast and arrived in great shape. I wouldn't hesitate to use them again.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

This is mine on a black faux crocodile strap. It arrived in good condition from Good-stuffs. The front crystal is indeed sapphire, but the back crystal is mineral glass.


----------



## New York Stu (May 11, 2013)

The latest batch from good-stuffs have thinner hands. What's everyone's opinion on this? The photos at the beginning of the thread (with the original hands) look better to me. I'm still waiting on mine to arrive and while I am still looking forward to it, I'm a bit disappointed with the change.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Do they ship these with a box or does it come in an envelope ?


----------



## sathom (Apr 8, 2013)

It comes in a decent box


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

sathom said:


> It comes in a decent box


I wonder this since I prefer it, still waiting for it


----------



## thekoopamoose (Apr 10, 2013)

it's nothing to write home about. the whole thing's made out of cardboard and comes with a pretty crummy pillow, but i didn't expect much more from a 120 dollar watch. as a side note, i think it's worth mentioning that i ordered two watches from good-stuffs, and both watches were placed in this one box, both strapped to that one small pillow and rubbing each other. that kind of bothered me, but again, just nitpicking i guess.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

wonder if they take "special orders" to send one without a box since boxes from China are a pain to get where I am, both in terms of taxes as well as time/getting lost issues...


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

baby_bass said:


> Besides good-stuffs.com, what other more economical means are there to get hold of this watch? I head that you could get it for round $95, but I just can't find where. I don;t even know how to order it through taobao.


There are a couple for sale here in f29:
Watches - Private sellers and Sponsors


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

thekoopamoose said:


> it's nothing to write home about. the whole thing's made out of cardboard and comes with a pretty crummy pillow, but i didn't expect much more from a 120 dollar watch. as a side note, i think it's worth mentioning that i ordered two watches from good-stuffs, and both watches were placed in this one box, both strapped to that one small pillow and rubbing each other. that kind of bothered me, but again, just nitpicking i guess.


That box looks familiar..

















It looks like the same one Sea-Gull USA used for their limited edition Dragon King. I was a little underwhelmed by the box as well, especially since the Dragon King goes for ~$260.


----------



## Happytalk (Jun 4, 2012)

I will say that the thinner hands are actually really beautiful. I don't have the other version to compare, but I think I prefer the thinner hands. I almost sold this watch then I tried it on.

Also the box was a long one with the watch laying flat.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

NewWatchTime said:


> There are a couple for sale here in f29:
> Watches - Private sellers and Sponsors


Shameless self promotion?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Happytalk (Jun 4, 2012)

I withdrew mine. Not for sale anymore.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

I have to say, I'm blown away with how much of a deal this watch is. 

Now that I've replaced with stock strap with something of much better quality I find myself wanting to wear it every day.

I love this watch, comfortable and classy.


----------



## AngryBaconGod (Nov 11, 2011)

I composed a good review of this watch after a couple of weeks of use, full of great information, you all would have loved it, but I pressed the orange "Reply to Thread" button instead of "Post Quick Reply", so it's gone.

So pretend that I just posted a review here. And it is an awesome review.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

AngryBaconGod said:


> I composed a good review of this watch after a couple of weeks of use, full of great information, you all would have loved it, but I pressed the orange "Reply to Thread" button instead of "Post Quick Reply", so it's gone.
> 
> So pretend that I just posted a review here. And it is an awesome review.


Can't tell you how many times I've done this. Really wish there was a confirmation pop up whenever the field has text or something.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

IRBilldozer said:


> Can't tell you how many times I've done this. Really wish there was a confirmation pop up whenever the field has text or something.


Install Lazarus addon or compose in a text editor and then paste.


----------



## AngryBaconGod (Nov 11, 2011)

NewWatchTime said:


> Install Lazarus addon or compose in a text editor and then paste.


With a little bit of good UI design neither would be necessary. Oh well.


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

AngryBaconGod said:


> With a little bit of good UI design neither would be necessary. Oh well.


It's easier to solve the problem on your end than get annoyed by every site that is not designed well.


----------



## gmharle (Mar 9, 2013)

I just received one of the new batches about a week and a half ago. Overall i like it. The only two issues that I have with it are that the movement is *very* noisy and the the holes for the spring bars are too large letting it move around in the hole that makes quit a bit of noise as well. If you have trouble hearing well you will love it! It seem to keep pretty good time and it look and feels really nice. I think that I will try a nicer strap to see if I can quiet this thing down. Anyone have a recommendation on a nice soft black leather strap in 20mm?(Thanks for catching my mistake)


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

gmharle said:


> I just received one of the new batches about a week and a half ago. Overall i like it. The only two issues that I have with it are that the movement is *very* noisy and the the holes for the spring bars are too large letting it move around in the hole that makes quit a bit of noise as well. If you have trouble hearing well you will love it! It seem to keep pretty good time and it look and feels really nice. I think that I will try a nicer strap to see if I can quiet this thing down. Anyone have a recommendation on a nice soft black leather strap in 18mm?


The strap for the Rodina is a 20mm, 18 would be too lose.


----------



## Ebernstein (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks like Rodina is branching out... for now just rebranding an existing Seagull watch

Seagull oem original m172s fully automatic mechanical multifunctional mens watch table mirror new arrival-inWristwatches from Watches on Aliexpress.com










edit:

Another watch that likely uses a very similar case, with two additional holes machined and a different back. Also note, the spring bar holes are blind. 
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...e-waterproof-mens-watch/712645_671559683.html


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

Isn't Rodina really a Seagull brand? Don't they come in Seagull boxes?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Ebernstein said:


>


Looks like the same movement maybe, but nothing else is the same. Lugs are totally different so not the same case.

EDIT: Never mind, I read your post wrong.


----------



## AngryBaconGod (Nov 11, 2011)

NewWatchTime said:


> It's easier to solve the problem on your end than get annoyed by every site that is not designed well.


Who said I'm getting annoyed at every badly designed site? Who said I'm annoyed at all?


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

AngryBaconGod said:


> Who said I'm getting annoyed at every badly designed site? Who said I'm annoyed at all?


Your username


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I just noticed that the ST17 in my Rodina doesn't hack, is that correct?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

mleok said:


> I just noticed that the ST17 in my Rodina doesn't hack, is that correct?


Sadly yes.


----------



## AngryBaconGod (Nov 11, 2011)

mleok said:


> I just noticed that the ST17 in my Rodina doesn't hack, is that correct?


I addressed that point in my lost review that was awesome.


----------



## Turf1600 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just ordered mine - went with the white dial but ordered both straps. I was only charged $3.75 extra for the second strap. Not bad.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Ebernstein said:


> Looks like Rodina is branching out... for now just rebranding an existing Seagull watch
> 
> Seagull oem original m172s fully automatic mechanical multifunctional mens watch table mirror new arrival-inWristwatches from Watches on Aliexpress.com
> 
> ...


I think Rodina was already making watches like this before the Nomos homage. I remember searching for Rodina watches when this first popped up, and found this site:
原装RODINA 享受快乐时间8


----------



## kipLightning (Apr 1, 2013)

Ebernstein said:


> Looks like Rodina is branching out... for now just rebranding an existing Seagull watch
> 
> Seagull oem original m172s fully automatic mechanical multifunctional mens watch table mirror new arrival-inWristwatches from Watches on Aliexpress.com


It is a re-brand of the m172S but the addition of the 2nd second hand is odd. I like the watch but I like the self entitled Sea-Gull better.


----------



## bogus83 (Nov 7, 2012)

Just got mine today. Looks great, although the dial is definitely straight up silver- not white at all. The straps are way too small for my wrist, time to go hunting for a new one.


----------



## LBCGoat (Nov 2, 2012)

AngryBaconGod said:


> I composed a good review of this watch after a couple of weeks of use, full of great information, you all would have loved it, but I pressed the orange "Reply to Thread" button instead of "Post Quick Reply", so it's gone.


You should download the lazarus extension for chrome or firefox. It is a lifesafer (hence the name).


----------



## Cminch (May 28, 2013)

I just got mine a few days ago from Good-stuffs. It came in the big square double box in about two weeks from order. Tracking was spot on and I was very satisfied with the seller. Allthough it does seem to have a pearlescent white/silver face, it looks like it has the wider hands of the earlier versions, which I am very excited about. They are clearly blue and look great with the black band. It does sound a little crunchy when hand winding but nothing overly noticeable. It is stil quieter than the ratcheting noise of my vintage hand-winders, and the rotor is the same if not quieter than my hamilton H21/7750. The movement is surprisingly nice looking through display back. The size wears great on my 6.75" wrists. The band is decent enough and doesnt smell like i had feared. And damn, does it look good. For the price, there is absolutely no reason not to pick one of these up.

Now with bonus Bauhaus! My favorite Lamy 2000 ef.


----------



## miike501 (Dec 20, 2012)

I am thinking of pulling the trigger on this model. Has anyone ordered from trusthonestman in ebay? The watch will be coming from Hongkong. To those who have ordered from HK who live in the states (i am in Chicago), do I have to pay taxes on it? Can anyone recommend another source? Where can I find Good-stuffs? Thank you.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

miike501 said:


> I am thinking of pulling the trigger on this model. Has anyone ordered from trusthonestman in ebay? The watch will be coming from Hongkong. To those who have ordered from HK who live in the states (i am in Chicago), do I have to pay taxes on it? Can anyone recommend another source? Where can I find Good-stuffs? Thank you.


I believe that EBay seller is the same person that runs good stuffs, someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

DirtyHarrie said:


> I believe that EBay seller is the same person that runs good stuffs, someone correct me if I'm wrong.


100% correct, John (Jun) Liao = goodstuffs = trusthonestman
Great eBay name he chose haha....believe me, the first time I bought from him I was HESITANT! Haha...anyway...this guy turns out to be trusted as you can read by the many experiences from forummers who bought from him...


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Someone on Reddit said they contacted him on good stuffs and he came down to $110 on the price when asked. Anyone here done this? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sathom (Apr 8, 2013)

Some questions, as I am new to changing straps.



sgtiger said:


> Baby Crocodile Grain Watchbands and Watch Straps
> 
> and
> 
> Baby Crocodile Grain Watch Bands & Watch Straps | Watchbands


What's the difference between the two? Is it just the extra padding?
The one in the picture, is it havana or brown?

I also don't have a springbar tool, what's the difference between these 2?
Watchbands and Watch Straps Spring Bar Tool
and
Watchbands and Watch Straps Spring Bars

Which one of these 2 do I need to change the strap on my rodina?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

NewWatchTime said:


> Isn't Rodina really a Seagull brand? Don't they come in Seagull boxes?


Rodina is not a Sea-Gull brand. The Nomos homage uses a Sea-Gull movement, and the open-heart model looks like it is assembled entirely from Sea-Gull parts, probably by Sea-Gull or one of their subsidiaries, but the Rodina brand is entirely independent from the Sea-Gull group.

I guess they buy their boxes from Sea-Gull, too.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Cminch said:


>


Let me guess, studying for the LSAT?


----------



## Zac no K (Apr 19, 2012)

Rodina arrived. Funny packaging, basically a box made of tape on bubble paper. Gotta say I am impressed with this one. It could hold me over for a long time.


----------



## Zac no K (Apr 19, 2012)

Movement ain't bad looking either


----------



## Maithree (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm a little confused. There are some posts that state the colour of the dial is silver, not white. And there a few pictures to back up that up. However most of the pictures show the watch with a white dial, perhaps due to the angle of the lighting?

But if the watch is silver in color, why so few shots of the watch showing a silver dial?

Aesthetically I really don't like silver dials, and much prefer white, so I am thinking of the getting the black dialed version. However does the white version actually appear white in most instances in most lighting conditions, like an office with no natural light or is the dial silver in most lighting conditions?

For example, I have watch with a silver dial, but there is no lighting condition under which it would appear anything other than silver. Pic for example.


----------



## Karel81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Maithree said:


> But if the watch is silver in color, why so few shots of the watch showing a silver dial?


To have a good picture its needs good lighting and with good lighting it looks white. In normal lighting conditions it looks silver. My 2 eurocents.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Since I'm in Germany at the moment, I decided to try on a few Nomos Tangentes, and the newer silvery color of the dial seems to be consistent with the color of the Nomos, but the new hands are too thin. After becoming used to the Rodina homage, I found the Nomos Tangente to be much too small at 35mm vs. the 38mm Rodina. I'm going to try to get a Nomos Tangente 38 (newly released in May 2013) when I next visit Europe, as the prices after the VAT refund are 20% less than what one pays in the United States.

Edit: In looking at the latest watches that people are just receiving now, it looks like they switched back to the thicker hands.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Zac no K said:


> Rodina arrived. Funny packaging, basically a box made of tape on bubble paper. Gotta say I am impressed with this one. It could hold me over for a long time.
> View attachment 1104624
> View attachment 1104625


Where did you order this one? It seems like yours has indeed thicker hands than mine from goodstuffs.com. Also, the strap seems to be a different one than mine. How is your dial? Silvery or just cream/white?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

ninzeo said:


> Where did you order this one? It seems like yours has indeed thicker hands than mine from goodstuffs.com. Also, the strap seems to be a different one than mine. How is your dial? Silvery or just cream/white?


Looks like he got it from Good Stuffs or his eBay page because its the same packaging as mine. The hands are just the result of different watch batches from the factory.


----------



## Zac no K (Apr 19, 2012)

ninzeo said:


> Where did you order this one? It seems like yours has indeed thicker hands than mine from goodstuffs.com. Also, the strap seems to be a different one than mine. How is your dial? Silvery or just cream/white?


Yeah got mine from eBay. Seller was trusthonestman. Not sure if that's the same guy as goodstuffs. The dial is silvery but it most lighting it looks white. The strap is very soft. While its very comfortable I don't expect it to last long.


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

Why the dominance of the white-dial Rodina in these threads? I feel like I already have so many white-dial dress watches; would expect to have seen more black ones here.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Zac no K said:


> Yeah got mine from eBay. Seller was trusthonestman. Not sure if that's the same guy as goodstuffs. The dial is silvery but it most lighting it looks white. The strap is very soft. While its very comfortable I don't expect it to last long.


They're the same guy. trusthonestman is the ebay handle of the person who also runs the goodstuffs website.

Sent from --REDACTED--


----------



## miike501 (Dec 20, 2012)

How come there is a price difference between goodstuffs and eBay? Which is the preferred way to order one of these? eBay is a few dollars more expensive but do you have more protection buying through eBay?


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

miike501 said:


> How come there is a price difference between goodstuffs and eBay? Which is the preferred way to order one of these? eBay is a few dollars more expensive but do you have more protection buying through eBay?


I think it's a matter of people not knowing about the good-stuff site outside the watch community. So he lists on both sites. Watch folks will stumble upon good-stuffs and be able to find out it's legit. Non-watch people may stumble on his Ebay store and see he has good feedback thus feeling that the sale will be legit.

The price difference is most likely due to Ebay fees in my opinion. I don't think there is a "preferred" way but there is no reason to not use good-stuffs. Plenty of people have purchased through there with no issues and it's cheaper. Both methods use the same shipping method so the wait will be the same. Though I've read that he will upgrade you to EMS for $5.


----------



## sathom (Apr 8, 2013)

Which one of these 2 do I need to change the strap on my rodina?
Watchbands and Watch Straps Spring Bar Tool
and
Watchbands and Watch Straps Spring Bars


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

The first one.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

spacetimefabric said:


> Why the dominance of the white-dial Rodina in these threads? I feel like I already have so many white-dial dress watches; would expect to have seen more black ones here.


Thanks to this thread, I have both black and white dials. The white fills a bigger gap in my rotation, but I think I prefer the black. It really is a fine looking watch. Here are a few shots that don't really do it justice:

















In the end, I doubt I'll keep either one of them, but they are very well built for the price, and they are quite attractive.


----------



## Happytalk (Jun 4, 2012)

Alright folks. Just in case there is any confusion (or not enough), I bought an older model with the thicker hands as well as one from a recent batch with the thinner hands. First of all, the dial color (white) is the same. Both are white with a very slight (edit; I meant to say this initially) grey tint. No discernible difference. The hands are the only difference. Also the older one does have the smelly strap and the new one has a slightly better quality strap. I hope this helps. Pics later today.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Happytalk said:


> Alright folks. Just in case there is any confusion (or not enough), I bought an older model with the thicker hands as well as one from a recent batch with the thinner hands. First of all, the dial color (white) is the same. Both are white with a very grey tint. No discernible difference. The hands are the only difference. Also the older one does have the smelly strap and the new one has a slightly better quality strap. I hope this helps. Pics later today.


You're a gentleman and a scholar for putting these debates to rest.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

Maithree said:


> I'm a little confused. There are some posts that state the colour of the dial is silver, not white. And there a few pictures to back up that up. However most of the pictures show the watch with a white dial, perhaps due to the angle of the lighting?
> 
> But if the watch is silver in color, why so few shots of the watch showing a silver dial?
> ...


The dial is white but with metallic particles mixed in, creating a slight shimmering effect. Nomos and Stowa also do this, but their dials are more of tan-creme color rather than white.


----------



## Happytalk (Jun 4, 2012)

I only have two of these, but I believe the dial color is likely the same in all of them. Also, don't knock the thin hands until you try them. They are still just as easy to read and as good or better looking than the very, very slightly thicker hands. More elegant in a way.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Happytalk said:


> I only have two of these, but I believe the dial color is likely the same in all of them. Also, don't knock the thin hands until you try them. They are still just as easy to read and as good or better looking than the very, very slightly thicker hands. More elegant in a way.


Can we see some comparative pics?


----------



## LBCGoat (Nov 2, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Can we see some comparative pics?


Right. As they say, pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## pokerfan91 (Mar 12, 2013)

Just got mine today, and have a possibly stupid question: does the blue on the end of the crown come off? I'd rather ask now than try and find out it doesn't.


----------



## LBCGoat (Nov 2, 2012)

pokerfan91 said:


> Jdoes the blue on the end of the crown come off?


Yes. Just use your fingernail so you don't scratch the crown. Peeling the sticker off took some time and persistence.


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

pokerfan91 said:


> Just got mine today, and have a possibly stupid question: does the blue on the end of the crown come off? I'd rather ask now than try and find out it doesn't.


Yes, that's just a little plastic protection thingy. It peels right off with a fingernail.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

pokerfan91 said:


> Just got mine today, and have a possibly stupid question: does the blue on the end of the crown come off? I'd rather ask now than try and find out it doesn't.


Yes, it's just a protective layer, and you should be able to scratch it off with your fingernail.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

pokerfan91 said:


> Just got mine today, and have a possibly stupid question: does the blue on the end of the crown come off? I'd rather ask now than try and find out it doesn't.


Yes (it should come off)


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow. 4 answers within a minute. Must be some kind of record


----------



## Happytalk (Jun 4, 2012)

Different lighting will make either one look lighter. Bottom line is don't worry or nit pick too much. Basically the same watch aside from the hands. If you're not sure or let down about the hands, I recommend not letting it stop you. Both have the same feeling and character.


----------



## Dpdk (Mar 27, 2013)

Well I gave in two weeks ago and bought one of a forum member. I am told that it is about 2 months old.

Given my earlier caution about the silvery face, I wan't to reassure those who love the white face as I do. *There has only been one instance when I have noticed any silver and it was very faint. *

Over the last week or so, my Rodina has been great! Handwinding makes some noise but isn't "like a Harley". I agree that the rotor does make some noise as it spins. It sounds a bit like it is loose, but it isn't enough to bother me despite my sensitive hearing.

The strap definitely needs to be changed. I'm thinking of a black croc/alligator embossed leather strap. *Any suggestions?* I have been looking around and have yet to spot the right one online. Gloss? Semi-gloss? I don't think I want a matte one. Many of the ones that I have seen look 'plasticky' or a bit like patent leather.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

This watch could really use an AR coating, specially the black version


IMAG0156_1 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

Could anyone recommend a budget-friendly strap for the nomos?


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

jonasbry said:


> Could anyone recommend a budget-friendly strap for the nomos?


I bought this: Alligator Uhrenarmband Solothurn-XS schwarz 20 mm | eBay
It's around 13 Euro. Nothing fancy but it does it's job 


IMAG0158_1 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Ebernstein (Feb 20, 2013)

Any recommendation on a similar watch with date? (besides the Nomos) I have the white Rodina, and frequently look at my watch to check the date, only to remember that there's no date indicator.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm on yet another considering the Rodina kick as I'd really like to try a piece on mesh. What affordable but quality polished mesh options has anyone tried?


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Has anybody tried to replace the crown on one of these ?

Recently bought one, love it to bits but I feel the crown is a wee small for this watch. I think it would look/operate much better with a tad larger crown.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Something else I noticed, unusual , there is a disengaging system for when you turn the crown i reverse.
Regarding affordable strap question, i got the one pictured for about 10$ plus shipping, flat, matt, genuine leather. Fits this watch like a glove.

about the power reserve, can somebody confirm the 50hours? ! ? BTW, accuracy-wise mine settled in to about 2.5-3 sec/day which is brilliant, this ST-17 seems to be great.

ive been wearing mine non stop, will be a while till I test the PR on mine


----------



## Ian_O (Nov 4, 2009)

Last week I patiently read through the whole of this thread with great interest as I've always loved this style of watch. Having two Stowa watches on the way later in the year (Marine and Marine Original) and having recently bought a Smiths PRS-29B, I'm not in a position for a while to be able to afford either a Stowa Antea or Nomos, so until then I thought I'd give the Rodina a try. I ordered two via Ebay last week and eight days later they arrived here in the UK! I ordered a silver dial and a blue dial. First impressions are VERY favourable. To be honest I'm amazed at the quality and finish which can be bought for just £88 per watch including shipping. The watches came in nice Rodina cases (not the Sea-Gull ones others seem to have been sent recently) and one of them even came with a spare (crocodile style) strap. Obviously, if you put the Rodina side by side with a Stowa or Nomos you'd appreciate the much higher quality of the German watches, however for less than £90 each, delivered, I think the Rodinas are stunning value. I purchased mine from the Ebay seller "trusthonestman" and the purchase couldn't have been smoother or easier. I wholeheartedly recommend this seller and would happily purchase from him again.

Photos to follow ...

Ian


----------



## Ian_O (Nov 4, 2009)

Ian_O said:


> Last week I patiently read through the whole of this thread with great interest as I've always loved this style of watch. Having two Stowa watches on the way later in the year (Marine and Marine Original) and having recently bought a Smiths PRS-29B, I'm not in a position for a while to be able to afford either a Stowa Antea or Nomos, so until then I thought I'd give the Rodina a try. I ordered two via Ebay last week and eight days later they arrived here in the UK! I ordered a silver dial and a blue dial. First impressions are VERY favourable. To be honest I'm amazed at the quality and finish which can be bought for just £88 per watch including shipping. The watches came in nice Rodina cases (not the Sea-Gull ones others seem to have been sent recently) and one of them even came with a spare (crocodile style) strap. Obviously, if you put the Rodina side by side with a Stowa or Nomos you'd appreciate the much higher quality of the German watches, however for less than £90 each, delivered, I think the Rodinas are stunning value.
> 
> Photos to follow ...
> 
> Ian


----------



## Ian_O (Nov 4, 2009)

I should also mention that, although I've only had the watch on my wrist for a few hours, I don't notice the rotor noise. If I put the watch near my ear I can hear it, but otherwise no problem at all.

Also, there have been a few remarks on here about the strap quality. I think it's fine. In fact I think the 'shell cordovan' style of the brown strap matches the watch perfectly and is just long enough for my 7.5" wrist. The ends of the strap have a very slight kink to them (which you can see clearly in the last photo of the blue watch) and it makes the strap sit very nicely against the thin lugs.

If the first impressions and the warm feeling lasts, I'm thinking at some stage I may purchase another as a present for my watch-loving father-in-law.

Ian


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

The blue one looks really nice!


----------



## Ian_O (Nov 4, 2009)

LCheapo said:


> The blue one looks really nice!


Yes, I think it's quite a stunner! The only thing I noticed when I put it on this afternoon is that in sunlight it's more difficult to read than the silver dial as the reflection from the crystal can mask the numbers.

Ian


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Ian, trusthonestman on eBay also runs the good-stuffs.com site, and I believe the prices are slightly lower if you order directly from his website.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Took the plunge and finally got one of these. How long do they usually ship CONUS?


----------



## Ian_O (Nov 4, 2009)

mleok said:


> Ian, trusthonestman on eBay also runs the good-stuffs.com site, and I believe the prices are slightly lower if you order directly from his website.


Thanks for that. Yes, I must admit I did look at good-stuffs.com but chickened out and decided to use the safer (maybe?) option of Ebay for the first purchase. You're absolutely right though. Now that I know what a good guy he is I'll be ordering direct from the good-stuffs site and saving a bit more in future!

Ian


----------



## G.Zgidnick (Jul 5, 2013)

Beauty. I would prefer "Russian design" over "China made" at the very bottom though.


----------



## Ian_O (Nov 4, 2009)

In case anyone's interested, here's a quick wrist shot of the blue dial (on a new strap I'm trying out from Weston Watch Straps).

Ian


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Ian_O said:


> The watches came in nice Rodina cases (not the Sea-Gull ones others seem to have been sent recently) and one of them even came with a spare (crocodile style) strap.
> 
> Ian


Hey Ian!

Its because these are the thicker hands ones, aka 1st generation.

the later ones have thinner hands and blued screws movement-side. Everything else is pretty much the same. Let us know how yours are accuracy wise


----------



## Ian_O (Nov 4, 2009)

Dan83bz said:


> Hey Ian!
> 
> Its because these are the thicker hands ones, aka 1st generation.
> 
> the later ones have thinner hands and blued screws movement-side. Everything else is pretty much the same. Let us know how yours are accuracy wise


Ah, right! Thanks, I didn't realise that with nothing to compare them against. I haven't had a chance to time the blue one yet, but the silver dial watch is running about +12 per day. I'm happy with that.

Ian


----------



## Codealias (May 3, 2013)

Another win for goodstuffs. Just received today, within a week of ordering. Supremely impressed. Pics to follow.


----------



## Ian_O (Nov 4, 2009)

Codealias said:


> Another win for goodstuffs. Just received today, within a week of ordering. Supremely impressed. Pics to follow.


Good to hear! It's a pleasant surprise when you see the watch 'in the flesh' for the first time isn't it? It was for me anyway.

Ian


----------



## mrsamsa (Aug 19, 2010)

My wife got me one for our first wedding anniversary. I put it on a Hirsch Umbria band with a butterfly clasp I got from Goodcheapman.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Ian_O said:


> Ah, right! Thanks, I didn't realise that with nothing to compare them against. I haven't had a chance to time the blue one yet, but the silver dial watch is running about +12 per day. I'm happy with that.
> 
> Ian


that means i got pretty lucky with mine. the black dial version was running about 5.5-7s/per day fast, the white/silver one I got later is VERY accurate, slighly less than 3 sec per day fast and it has been running consistently like this for about a month now


----------



## lianregnif (Jun 27, 2011)

Just ordered mine from good-stuff yesterday. I'm in Texas. No updates on shipping yet. Should I assume they won't update the status until it gets here?


----------



## chenpion (Feb 1, 2013)

Does the white face/blue hands version come with black or brown straps? Or do we get to choose?


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

chenpion said:


> Does the white face/blue hands version come with black or brown straps? Or do we get to choose?


If you're ordering from Good-stuffs I believe you can specify. I didn't, and got brown.
Either way, you're probably going to want to replace it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Codealias (May 3, 2013)

chenpion said:


> Does the white face/blue hands version come with black or brown straps? Or do we get to choose?


The site clearly tells you to specify in the comments which color you want when ordering.


----------



## chenpion (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. I must have been too excited and missed that detail!


----------



## Special_K77 (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

So...did anybody test the reserve on their watches? What are your results?


----------



## Komerad (May 14, 2013)

Just ordered a Rodina from good-stuff/Times International! The watch looks very nice


----------



## bichef (Feb 29, 2012)

After 3 months of perfect accuracy....Seems that my Rodina is sick : 45 sec late / day.......Too sad, I'll probably contact good stuff.

I wear it every day....I thought it would have last longer than these 3 months


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

bichef said:


> After 3 months of perfect accuracy....Seems that my Rodina is sick : 45 sec late / day.......Too sad, I'll probably contact good stuff.
> 
> I wear it every day....I thought it would have last longer than these 3 months


I'm going to make a WAG and say the watch has become magnetized. My Scuba Dude was very accurate (because I never noticed any problem) and then all of a sudden it picked up over a minute a day.
Confirmed on my new Timegrapher that is was 110 seconds or so fast per day. Put watch on my new demagetizer and after 2 shots of demagnetizing, it was down to 5 seconds fast per day. Of course YMMV.


----------



## bichef (Feb 29, 2012)

wildpack said:


> I'm going to make a WAG and say the watch has become magnetized. My Scuba Dude was very accurate (because I never noticed any problem) and then all of a sudden it picked up over a minute a day.
> Confirmed on my new Timegrapher that is was 110 seconds or so fast per day. Put watch on my new demagetizer and after 2 shots of demagnetizing, it was down to 5 seconds fast per day. Of course YMMV.


Thanks, worth trying but........where do you find a demagnetizer ??? (what does it look like ?)


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

bichef said:


> Thanks, worth trying but........where do you find a demagnetizer ??? (what does it look like ?)


Same place as the watch - in China. 
Blue box with red button - for example: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=390608899636&cmd=VIDESC


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 11, 2013)

My Rodina will be in the mail tomorrow!! Ill take pics when it arrives . Ill do an unboxing which I'm sure no one really cares but it will be fun for me lol


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 11, 2013)

My Rodina will be in the mail tomorrow!! Ill take pics when it arrives . Ill do an unboxing which I'm sure no one really cares but it will be fun for me lol


----------



## Robocaspar (Jan 4, 2013)

wildpack said:


> I'm going to make a WAG and say the watch has become magnetized. My Scuba Dude was very accurate (because I never noticed any problem) and then all of a sudden it picked up over a minute a day.
> Confirmed on my new Timegrapher that is was 110 seconds or so fast per day. Put watch on my new demagetizer and after 2 shots of demagnetizing, it was down to 5 seconds fast per day. Of course YMMV.


Magnetization of the hairspring causes a daily rate gain. I've never heard of a watch slowing down due to that particular phenomenon.


----------



## arr (Aug 18, 2007)

Dan83bz said:


> Something else I noticed, unusual , there is a disengaging system for when you turn the crown i reverse.
> Regarding affordable strap question, i got the one pictured for about 10$ plus shipping, flat, matt, genuine leather. Fits this watch like a glove.
> 
> about the power reserve, can somebody confirm the 50hours? ! ? BTW, accuracy-wise mine settled in to about 2.5-3 sec/day which is brilliant, this ST-17 seems to be great.
> ...


Dan, where did you find that strap? It's perfect with that watch.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

arr said:


> Dan, where did you find that strap? It's perfect with that watch.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


It is indeed...unfortunately I cant seem to find a seller that has this, got it from a local european wholesale-ish place where I sometimes order straps from, they don't ship to outside EU. It was really cheap as well for what it looks like, I was very surprised, really comfortable, can't ask for more in a strap that costs about 10$. I think I'm going to order the dark brown as well which might look even better.

If someone might want one of these, either the black or brown , let me know and I can add it to my own order , it will take a few weeks though to reach you if you're in the US. Here's a photo of the dark brown one that I'm going to order.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

bichef said:


> After 3 months of perfect accuracy....Seems that my Rodina is sick : 45 sec late / day.......Too sad, I'll probably contact good stuff.
> 
> I wear it every day....I thought it would have last longer than these 3 months


 I hope this is not something common, was hoping to keep mine running a looong time from now on. Did someone else have this happening to theirs?

Regarding power reserve, I had mine of the wrist finally and although I did not time it to the second, it does seem the PR is well above 40 hours, possibly 50 as some indicated


----------



## Delta32 (Oct 9, 2012)

Still contemplating this watch, even though my wrists are tiny (around 6.25 inches at the smallest). Such a beautiful watch. 

Is anyone up for making a video of it? I think we are a few left, who would like to see it in action.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 11, 2013)

Ill make one tonight once it's a little quitter around here! Just got mine today!


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

I just got my shipment confirmation email tonight (pretty stoked) can anyone give me an idea of how long your's took to get to your doorstep after shipment confirmation? Just a general idea would be awesome (hoping by late next week).


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Mine was shipped July 25th and still hasn't arrived...the tracking still says "Origin Post is Preparing Shipment", so I'd say it'll take at least 2 weeks.


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

Robocaspar said:


> Magnetization of the hairspring causes a daily rate gain. I've never heard of a watch slowing down due to that particular phenomenon.


I did say "WAG". Thanks for correcting. So running extra slow would probably mean lots of friction in the innards and imply at least a good cleaning?


----------



## mrsamsa (Aug 19, 2010)

Mine's been running about +15, which is fine, but I thought to attempt to regulate it last night. However, the case back is on SUPER tight, so I gave up. Anyone else find that?


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 11, 2013)

I have had the watch about a week and so far daily its +5....so far so good!


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

mrsamsa said:


> Mine's been running about +15, which is fine, but I thought to attempt to regulate it last night. However, the case back is on SUPER tight, so I gave up. Anyone else find that?


Yeap, it was a bit tight, did not budge with my rubber ball but it did give in with the tool. Make sure you have the case in a case holder.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

After two and a half weeks my Rodina has finally arrived!

I must say it looks pretty damn stunning in person. The dial is beautiful and the size is perfect. Strap isn't too bad either, nice and soft.










My main concern was the loudness of the rotor when wearing it, but the noise is very minimal. The crown is a bit tough to grip, I wish it were a tad larger. The blued hands could be better finished but at this price point I really can't complain. Although I'll probably mostly wear the watch on the stock strap, I find NATOs look pretty nice on it too.




























All in all an excellent watch for the price!


----------



## bichef (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes I would agree on that .....at the beginning....But after only a couple of months, my Rodina (no tennis-golf played, no shower taken....with this watch) is now 2'25" late in 24h. 

It's not the same every day. The seller told me that it is possible for me to send it back to China for inspection...or I can go (with my $) to a watch store in order to fix the pace....But it's not possible to regulate the pace of this watch if it's not every day the same pattern (it was 45'' a week ago....now it's 2'25''

I'm almost hoping that it will stop....so that I can have an exchange....


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Finally part of the club! It actually arrived yesterday, but I had to sign for it and wasn't around so I had to wait an excruciating extra day while it was sitting about 2 blocks away. I love it though! Great watch and it will be perfect for wearing to work. I swapped out the strap for a black Hirsch Buffalo and I think it really completes the look.


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

Does recent stock have once again a true white dial and thicker hands? There was some chatter about a more silver dial and thinner hands with some batches.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

NewWatchTime said:


> Does recent stock have once again a true white dial and thicker hands? There was some chatter about a more silver dial and thinner hands with some batches.


Well I just ordered this 2.5 weeks ago and it seems I got the white dial and thicker hands (yay!), so seems to be so.


----------



## danslecarton (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey guys, I just joined this board 

I also bought this beautiful watch on the 14th and received the message that the watch has been shipped on the 15th but I didn't get a tracking number or whatsoever. So I contacted trusthonestman via eBay on the 18th but he didn't reply yet. He also didn't say anything when I wrote him that I want the watch with the brown band. He gave me a rating though.
I just hope that the watch will be delivered on monday


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

danslecarton said:


> Hey guys, I just joined this board
> 
> I also bought this beautiful watch on the 14th and received the message that the watch has been shipped on the 15th but I didn't get a tracking number or whatsoever. So I contacted trusthonestman via eBay on the 18th but he didn't reply yet. He also didn't say anything when I wrote him that I want the watch with the brown band. He gave me a rating though.
> I just hope that the watch will be delivered on monday


I got my shipping confirmation on August 6th and the watch arrived on August 23rd.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Well I just ordered this 2.5 weeks ago and it seems I got the white dial and thicker hands (yay!), so seems to be so.


Indeed, I think hes been sending the thicker handed models out recently. I ordered one a few weeks ago and got the thick hands as well. I do believe however that both dials are the same silverish-white dial, the color simply depends on the lighting.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

merl said:


>


After seeing this pic of the actual Nomos in the collections thread it seems like the thinner hands are more true to the homage of this watch.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Ian_O said:


> In case anyone's interested, here's a quick wrist shot of the blue dial (on a new strap I'm trying out from Weston Watch Straps).
> 
> Ian


Blue dial always looks good with chocolatey straps.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Ric Capucho said:


> Of course a few pictures tell a thousand words... all nicked courtesy of Google. Looking at these as examples, it's looking like a crime *not* to put the bloody watch onto mesh.
> 
> Ric
> 
> ...


I guess i'm quite late to reply to your post... I just come across one another Bauhaus dial piece from Germany recently...


----------



## joachim (Dec 19, 2012)

For the people who are wondering about which version good stuffs currently sells:
I've send them an email:



> I want to buy the classic rodina watch.But I read there are 2 versions of this watch:
> 1) The original version, in a square rodina box with thicker hands.
> 2) Another version in a long rectangular sea-gull box with tinner hands.
> I was wondering which version are you selling at the moment?


The reply:



> No. 1) is offered at the present time. Hope to deal with you


Just placed my order


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

While it might be heresy to mention, I just visited the Braun watches site, they have a nice lugless white dial quartz with that Bauhaus look and a small seconds subdial. $200 list, though it may be available elsewhere for less. Not exactly like the Nomos/Stowa, but very nice in any case.


----------



## danslecarton (Aug 24, 2013)

What do I need to change the band except for the new band? 
Because I received the watch with the black one


----------



## joachim (Dec 19, 2012)

danslecarton said:


> What do I need to change the band except for the new band?
> Because I received the watch with the black one


You only need a spring bar tool.
Something like this: Spring Bar Tool - Spring Bar Tools - Extras - Crown and Buckle


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

joachim said:


> You only need a spring bar tool.
> Something like this: Spring Bar Tool - Spring Bar Tools - Extras - Crown and Buckle


You can even use a needle to push out the spring bars because the lugs are drilled. No need to buy a tool if you don't already have one.


----------



## danslecarton (Aug 24, 2013)

I just did it with a needle 
Beautiful watch by the way!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

My Rodina is up for sale if anyone is interested.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/rodina-small-seconds-nomos-stowa-homage-%24115-911076.html


----------



## Julek (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi, 
I am looking for this watch. Can you show me where can I buy it fast/good price. I am not shoping at e-bay so can it be online shop?
Thx
Julek


----------



## joachim (Dec 19, 2012)

Mine arrived today. It's really beautiful. Really happy I bought it.



Julek said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for this watch. Can you show me where can I buy it fast/good price. I am not shoping at e-bay so can it be online shop?
> Thx
> Julek


Classic Rodina automatic wrist watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST17


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Julek said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for this watch. Can you show me where can I buy it fast/good price. I am not shoping at e-bay so can it be online shop?
> Thx
> Julek


You can watch the sales forum, they come up there quite often. Here is one that is listed right now: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/rodina-small-seconds-nomos-stowa-homage-$115-911076.html#post6750104

Or you can buy it new from here: http://www.good-stuffs.com/Classic-Rodina-automatic-wrist-watch-OEM-by-Sea-Gull-ST17_p_156.html


----------



## Julek (Sep 9, 2013)

Where can I find blue one Rodina?


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

If anyone is looking for a used one in miny condition here in the US you can find one here. Thicker hands/Rodina box in LNIB condition with Hirsch strap.

[no sales posts please]


----------



## mrsamsa (Aug 19, 2010)

New photo, with a different camera.


----------



## aphexii (Feb 3, 2007)

Love the watch, just not sure if i dig the brown strap color. Any suggestions on a good fairly inexpensive replacement strap? Wondering if a Tan strap might look nice with the silvery/white face or maybe just a lighter brown.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

mrsamsa said:


> New photo, with a different camera.
> View attachment 1219770


What a great shot! Very nice photography skills there!


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

aphexii said:


> Love the watch, just not sure if i dig the brown strap color. Any suggestions on a good fairly inexpensive replacement strap? Wondering if a Tan strap might look nice with the silvery/white face or maybe just a lighter brown.


I wear mine on a black croc strap, a bit shinny. I think it looks very classy, but taste is subjective.


----------



## joachim (Dec 19, 2012)

NewWatchTime said:


> I wear mine on a black croc strap, a bit shinny. I think it looks very classy, but taste is subjective.


Pic please


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

joachim said:


> Pic please


----------



## markm1111 (Jul 22, 2013)

I bought one of these Rodina's after reading this thread and am very happy with the purchase - the style is fantastic. I will see how I go with the dark brown band - I like the colour, its the feel and thinness of it that is making consdier replacing it.

One question for other owners - do you find the springbars loose? There is some definite movement when I do up the strap, almost a squeaking sound.

I would like to replace these springbars. Never having done something like this before, can anyone recommend some replacements, or let me know what the exact measurements of the existing ones are?

Thanks in advance


----------



## krysa (Dec 23, 2010)

Well, reading all this has tempted me as well, so just pulled the trigger on a white one too.

Thanks for all the informative posts and links guys!


----------



## wwsdt (Jul 12, 2013)

I put mine on a Crown & Buckle Elwood and think the combination works very well.


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

This is supposed to be a dress watch, not sure why people try to dress it down, straps with white stitching, heavy straps, etc. I guess taste is personal and can't argue with that, if you like it that's all that matters


----------



## wwsdt (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah, that's true. I didn't think it would work, but, for me, it does. Maybe because I just don't like thin dressy straps. I'll try to remember to post a pic some time.


----------



## markm1111 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. I definitely want to keep it as a dress watch, so want a recommendationn on a suitable strap in the dress watch style. The springbars are the thing worrying me though, they do feel sloppy and weak. I want to replace them asap to avoid a potential accident.


----------



## mrsamsa (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm not sure if this was already posted but there's a really thorough review of this watch over here: Rodina R005 Bauhaus Watch Review | Watch It All About Great photos, and a video too.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Great review and I do agree the only issues I have with this watch is the "china made" at the bottom of the dial. I wish it had something in Russian to exploit its heritage. Also, yes I need to change the straps. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> Great review and I do agree the only issues I have with this watch is the "china made" at the bottom of the dial. I wish it had something in Russian to exploit its heritage. Also, yes I need to change the straps. Thanks for posting the link.


Russian heritage? Besides the text "Rodina" I believe this watch has exactly 0% Russian heritage. No Russians or russian-derived parts were involved in making it.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

drbobguy said:


> Russian heritage? Besides the text "Rodina" I believe this watch has exactly 0% Russian heritage. No Russians or russian-derived parts were involved in making it.


Actually, you are partially wrong in your inference. As you probably know Rodina was originally a Russian watch, but some companies to include Chinese have taken the names of closed/bankrupt or otherwise to re-manufacture and sell on the modern market. It was the first Russian automatic watch in 1956. Granted, its heritage is only in the name.


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

NewWatchTime said:


>


Case back pic please

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

Wish said:


> Case back pic please


Rodina R005 Bauhaus Watch Review | Watch It All About


----------



## Ghostan (Apr 1, 2013)

Love the watch, my first purchase after following F71 for months.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> Great review and I do agree the only issues I have with this watch is the "china made" at the bottom of the dial. I wish it had something in Russian to exploit its heritage. Also, yes I need to change the straps. Thanks for posting the link.


I think it is a better product for :

1. Clearly stating its origins
2. Not attempting to ride on the heritage of the original Rodina watch.

To draw a parallel: Alpha watches are signed 'Alpha 1993', which indicates that they have no connection to the dead Swiss company that originally used that name. I respect the current Alpha brand for what it is. By contrast I have utter contempt for the 'Arnold & Son' brand due to its deliberate attempt to cash in on the achievements of John Arnold with whom they have no connection whatsoever i.e. I respect their watchmaking prowess, but I don't respect their branding.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

You make good points.



Chascomm said:


> I think it is a better product for :
> 
> 1. Clearly stating its origins
> 2. Not attempting to ride on the heritage of the original Rodina watch.
> ...


----------



## Kricket (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello all,

I just received my Rodina SS from Times International (good-stuffs) and it looks pretty nice, however, it doesn't look like it works...

I tried winding it - and those seconds just never seem to start ticking. I even put the thing on and wore it for a little bit to see if it would "kick-in". Nothing - it's just dead.

Does anyone have any tricks or other methods I could try to get this thing working? I really love the look of it - but I'm pretty disappointed with it right now...


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

Kricket said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just received my Rodina SS from Times International (good-stuffs) and it looks pretty nice, however, it doesn't look like it works...
> 
> ...


Sounds like it's DOA. It should start right up. Contact the seller to have it replaced, maybe it got damaged in transit, the box being thrown around or dropped.


----------



## monsoonmalabar (Sep 26, 2013)

Just got the Rodina SS Roman Numeral version in the mail from good-stuffs today. Really happy with it, it is definitely a lot of watch for the money.
After I placed my order the Roman Numeral version became unavailable - I hope not permanently.


----------



## Kricket (Sep 26, 2013)

NewWatchTime said:


> Sounds like it's DOA. It should start right up. Contact the seller to have it replaced, maybe it got damaged in transit, the box being thrown around or dropped.


Shoot - that's what I was thinking. Darnit! I've sent them an email, hopefully the exchange doesn't take very long (and is painless).

I was so excited when I opened the package up, too!


----------



## mrsamsa (Aug 19, 2010)

monsoonmalabar said:


> Just got the Rodina SS Roman Numeral version in the mail from good-stuffs today. Really happy with it, it is definitely a lot of watch for the money.
> After I placed my order the Roman Numeral version became unavailable - I hope not permanently.


I just noticed, because of your photo that the Nomos Ludwig has part of a roman numeral 6, while the Rodina doesn't.


----------



## monsoonmalabar (Sep 26, 2013)

mrsamsa said:


> I just noticed, because of your photo that the Nomos Ludwig has part of a roman numeral 6, while the Rodina doesn't.


You know I find that really interesting! The original designs, which Nomos copied, didn't have the 6 hour marker either:








Helps me to feel better that the Rodina isn't a copy of the Nomos but a copy of what the Nomos copied. Bit of a fine distinction though!


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Anybody know the L2L on the Rodina


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

So I've got the replacement strap from Weston Watch Straps ready and waiting:









From little acorns....


----------



## Crushin (Oct 2, 2013)

Any one know if this would look decent with a bracelet? I love the look of bracelet's since I think they make it more 'flashy', but I have not seen one of these watches with a bracelet anywhere.


----------



## mrsamsa (Aug 19, 2010)

I think it looks pretty sharp on mesh:


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

mrsamsa said:


> I think it looks pretty sharp on mesh:


Ok, how did you take that picture, when the camera is in the picture. :think:
Photoshop, I say :-d

Nice picture


----------



## mrsamsa (Aug 19, 2010)

tinknocker said:


> Ok, how did you take that picture, when the camera is in the picture. :think:
> Photoshop, I say :-d
> 
> Nice picture


I got a bunch of like for that photo so I feel I should point out that it is NOT mine. I pulled it from here: [Rodina] Bauhaus meets Bauhaus : Watches It's the only photo of a Rodina on mesh that I've seen.


----------



## VladeK231 (Sep 1, 2013)

Just got my a Bauhaus style watch.
Love At First Sight...













​


----------



## bootzilla (Feb 21, 2010)

mrsamsa said:


> I think it looks pretty sharp on mesh:


Woah....is that one of those - what do they call them..."film" cameras? I think I read about those on Wikipedia, once.


----------



## floydthebarber71 (Aug 26, 2013)

Err that's a digital Leica..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrsamsa (Aug 19, 2010)

floydthebarber71 said:


> Err that's a digital Leica..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Correct!

Additionally, if anyone wants a mesh band for the Rodina, I highly recommend Goodcheapman on ebay. I got a mesh band for my Amphibian from him and it rules, especially for the price)

Here are my impressions: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/goodcheapman-22mm-mesh-impressions-amphibian-865490.html


----------



## VladeK231 (Sep 1, 2013)

Does anyone have the information about the power reserve of Rodina? Mine is stop working if I put it in the box for 9-10hrs.


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

LesserBlackDog said:


> I wonder if whoever's putting out these Rodina watches will ever do a Nomos Club homage. I've always felt lukewarm toward most Bauhaus watches but the white Club is one of the best-looking watches I've ever seen.


Man I love that watch!


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

LBCGoat said:


> I simply may not be as discerning a watch owner as some others. Or perhaps I'm hearing impaired?


No, you are probably like most and just don't care how much "noise" the watch makes when wound.


----------



## Dmills488 (Feb 28, 2013)

Does anyone have a picture of the Rodina next to a Seiko 5?(snk809)?

I have a 6.5in wrist and I'm worried it will be too big.

Are there any smaller options out there in the same price range? I like the "dressier" styles of Stowa, Laco, HMT Pilot, Omega Deville, Orient Bambino, Rodina.


----------



## markm1111 (Jul 22, 2013)

My wrist is about that size, maybe a touch bigger, and it fits perfectly. Sorry, don't have a pic though.



Dmills488 said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the Rodina next to a Seiko 5?(snk809)?
> 
> I have a 6.5in wrist and I'm worried it will be too big.
> 
> Are there any smaller options out there in the same price range? I like the "dressier" styles of Stowa, Laco, HMT Pilot, Omega Deville, Orient Bambino, Rodina.


----------



## r80rew (Oct 16, 2012)

Where in the Uk can i get one


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

r80rew said:


> Where in the Uk can i get one


You can't, as far as anyone has mentioned so far. This source recommended:

Classic Rodina automatic wrist watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST17


----------



## r80rew (Oct 16, 2012)

Thats the site i've been looking at. I just wondered if anybody had used another distributor.


----------



## akcapwatch (Oct 10, 2013)

There is another way to get the watch, which is more involved and has somewhat been displaced by the Goodstuff.com vendor. He also sells from time to time on Ebay.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

akcapwatch said:


> There is another way to get the watch, which is more involved and has somewhat been displaced by the Goodstuff.com vendor. He also sells from time to time on Ebay.


Isn't the ebay guy the same as goodstuffs, except a little bit more expensive? 
From good-stuffs mine came in a fortnight, using Royal Mail special delivery


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

He is yes, same guy


----------



## akcapwatch (Oct 10, 2013)

Just noticed... the roman numeral model is now back on Ebay @ $129 and the Goodstuff site @ $119.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

akcapwatch said:


> Just noticed... the roman numeral model is now back on Ebay @ $129 and the Goodstuff site @ $119.


As is the blue dial version of the Arabic Numerals.

Blue Rodina automatic wrist watch OEM by Sea-Gull

I presume that all four dials are on an otherwise identical watch, ie they all have R005 engraved on the back?


----------



## eusefe (Oct 15, 2013)

Have you been able to get a hold of John from good-stuffs lately? I've sent two e-mails and haven't got an answer so far. I was wondering if he's on a holiday or something! I am anxious to get two of these!


----------



## nixk (Jan 6, 2013)

eusefe said:


> Have you been able to get a hold of John from good-stuffs lately? I've sent two e-mails and haven't got an answer so far. I was wondering if he's on a holiday or something! I am anxious to get two of these!


When I bought mine the tracking info from him went to my spam folder, so make sure you check there.


----------



## DakotaONeill (Sep 29, 2013)

eusefe said:


> Have you been able to get a hold of John from good-stuffs lately? I've sent two e-mails and haven't got an answer so far. I was wondering if he's on a holiday or something! I am anxious to get two of these!


I emailed him today at 7 PM (Toronto time) I received an email back from him at 8:45 PM



nixk said:


> When I bought mine the tracking info from him went to my spam folder, so make sure you check there.


I'm having trouble with the tracking information, all it says is "12-10-2013, Information Received (This is not an acknowledgment of the physical receipt of the stated Registered Article)" Wish it told me exactly where it was and when it will be here


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

I ordered 6 days ago and still have no shipping information. I've emailed but not getting a reply.


edit: received shipping info today!


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Bit late to the party with this one, just ordered one last night. I was looking at the Stowa equivalent but cannot justify the purchase right now. I must admit I would probably prefer a <36mm size to suit my 6.75" wrist but hey at the price these are going for we can't have everything now , can we?!


----------



## eusefe (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for the advice nixk. I have checked the Spam folder as well only to see the usual 'medicine' ads and no sign of John in there. I guess he doesn't like me all that much after all


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

Just put mine on a Millanese mesh (fine mesh). Very nice! I got the mesh bracelet from a seller in Hong Kong for just $5.88 with free shipping. Took just 9 days to arrive to the US and the quality is quite good. I definitely recommend it.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Well, you did it. The whole sorry lot of you wore me down with your pictures and ramblings...so I finally ordered one from good-stuffs. ;-) I have the white dial on the brown strap (which will be replaced shortly, I'm sure) coming my way in the few weeks.


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

drbobguy said:


> Just put mine on a Millanese mesh (fine mesh). Very nice! I got the mesh bracelet from a seller in Hong Kong for just $5.88 with free shipping. Took just 9 days to arrive to the US and the quality is quite good. I definitely recommend it.


I thought I'd show a picture of what it looks like. It's actually a really nice strap, with indentations for adjustment and the clasp, while a bit tight, works perfectly and is easy to undo. One of the best bracelet designs I have, actually. Less than $6 shipped from Hong Kong, and it gives the watch a nice vintage look:









Sometimes globalization just amazes me. Someone created a fine chain mesh, sized a strip of it to 20mm width, added end posts and a clasp, and shipped it to me halfway around the world through the post for less than the cost of a pint of beer at my local bar.


----------



## akcapwatch (Oct 10, 2013)

Do you have a link for the seller of the mesh bracelet?


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

akcapwatch said:


> Do you have a link for the seller of the mesh bracelet?


Not sure if I can post direct eBay links here. If you search for "22mm mesh watch" and sort by price, it's one of the first few results. Looks like it's $6.19 now, free shipping.


----------



## akcapwatch (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks!



drbobguy said:


> Not sure if I can post direct eBay links here. If you search for "22mm mesh watch" and sort by price, it's one of the first few results. Looks like it's $6.19 now, free shipping.


----------



## arr (Aug 18, 2007)

akcapwatch said:


> Thanks!


Actually, it just went on sale for $5.88, with free shipping. I had to try one at that price.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

Received mine yesterday. It is really nice, a beautiful watch. The strap seems cheap but adequate. It does not ride high and wears great on my 6.75 wrist. Winding the movement is rather loud but not really a big deal for me, I mean who cares? The hands are most definitely blue and seem blue from most angles and even in low light,. It is a fantastic looking watch and an incredible value.


----------



## wuslander (May 22, 2012)

I am now a proud owner of one of these watches. I ordered from trusthonestman and while the location of origin on ebay says Hong-Kong, my shipment came from Germany, not China. :think: Are they shipping to Germany, and proxy shipping to US or is there a surplus already in Germany for this to happen? The packing is spot on with others in this thread where packing tape covers 100% including the labels. The outer cardboard and inner faux-leather boxes have RODINA stamped in gold leaf.


----------



## MarcatGSB (Oct 24, 2013)

You guys are freaks! Came on here to search for an affordable, dress watch, and find 67 pages of information on this one watch! Well, it pushed me over the edge and ordered one from our friend on the 'Bay two days ago. Should be in by next week. Ordered the white backing with the blue dial and black strap. Looking forward to it, should fit nicely into my new collection and be exactly what I was looking for. I never realized how big of a watch community there was, but as with anything one can "geek" out on, there is a true and passionate following. Right on!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

MarcatGSB said:


> You guys are freaks!


I'm going to assume this is a compliment.

Stick around, join in, and have some fun!


----------



## Bulover (Mar 19, 2013)

Can anyone please shoot me a PM if they see a black dial Rodina below $120? I know i'm a cheapass.


----------



## wuslander (May 22, 2012)

The freaky thing is, the first pic had me hooked to the point where I believe I read all 67 pages. It really is a good value and though I have more expensive watches in my personal collection, I've spent some time staring at it in the case next to the others and being beyond satisfied. I feel like a kid with a new toy. A note on my ordering. I ordered on 9/28 but didn't get any tracking information until 10/14 as it departed Germany. It arrived in New York (ISC) on 10/14 and spent 4 days waiting for customs to clear and on to regular mail on the evening of 10/18 and final delivery to my house the standard 3 days later on 10/21.... 3 weeks total for me.


----------



## akcapwatch (Oct 10, 2013)

Bulover said:


> Can anyone please shoot me a PM if they see a black dial Rodina below $120? I know i'm a cheapass.


 Er... try goodstuffs.com; they're listed for sale now.


----------



## Bulover (Mar 19, 2013)

akcapwatch said:


> Er... try goodstuffs.com; they're listed for sale now.


Uhh, i don't see them.


----------



## akcapwatch (Oct 10, 2013)

http://www.good-stuffs.com/Black-Rodina-automatic-wrist-watch-OEM-by-Sea-Gull_p_184.html


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm discovering that there are different speeds of delivery from good-stuffs: my Rodina came within a fortnight, but a cheaper Shanghai watch is coming via a cheaper method and has now been in the post for four weeks.


----------



## akcapwatch (Oct 10, 2013)

Not exactly tracking on what's happening here:

_


Bulover said:



Can anyone please shoot me a PM if they see a black dial Rodina below $120? I know i'm a cheapass.

Click to expand...

_


akcapwatch said:


> Er... try goodstuffs.com; they're listed for sale now.





Bulover said:


> _Uhh, i don't see them._





akcapwatch said:


> Black Rodina automatic wrist watch OEM by Sea-Gull


_Bulover PM'd response: Lol I said below 120 D: thanks anyway
_
_Bulover PM'd response: The cheaper the better _

*$119.99, free shipping, is...er... below $120. They have yet to go on sale.

You're on your own, good luck! *:roll:


----------



## DakotaONeill (Sep 29, 2013)

Der Amfangreisemann said:


> I'm discovering that there are different speeds of delivery from good-stuffs: my Rodina came within a fortnight, but a cheaper Shanghai watch is coming via a cheaper method and has now been in the post for four weeks.


I think if you ask for better shipping (EMS?) they will upgrade you, however if not or depending on the watch? it will just be registered post. I know I ordered my Rodina on the 9th, it didn't ship until the 19th, and it's still traveling hasn't even hit NA yet


----------



## Heizenberg (Oct 25, 2013)

Its a great looking watch, I just wish the font was different.
They use times new roman for the font... I did a quick photoshop with a different font (century gothic).


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

I also ordered an Obris Morgan Explorer around the same time and sold it right away. I think the Rodina is a nicer watch.


----------



## akcapwatch (Oct 10, 2013)

Huge improvement!



Heizenberg said:


> Its a great looking watch, I just wish the font was different.
> They use times new roman for the font... I did a quick photoshop with a different font (century gothic).


----------



## lfio (Jul 22, 2013)

Is there a duty/tax charges North American customers when ordering from Good Stuffs? Sorry if this is been discussed before- I searched but didn't find anything. The website doesn't mention anything, but I saw a for sale post that mentioned there was an additional $40 in fees which see,a excessive for a $120 watch. Thanks!


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

lfio said:


> Is there a duty/tax charges North American customers when ordering from Good Stuffs? Sorry if this is been discussed before- I searched but didn't find anything. The website doesn't mention anything, but I saw a for sale post that mentioned there was an additional $40 in fees which see,a excessive for a $120 watch. Thanks!


Depends on the country. To the USA I don't think there are any fees for an item so cheap, certainly I've never been charged customs fees even on watches in the $500 range. I think Canada is stricter about this though, as I've had buyers ask me to undervalue items on customs forms.


----------



## wuslander (May 22, 2012)

drbobguy said:


> Depends on the country. To the USA I don't think there are any fees for an item so cheap, certainly I've never been charged customs fees even on watches in the $500 range. I think Canada is stricter about this though, as I've had buyers ask me to undervalue items on customs forms.


The good-stuffs guy priced mine, and others in this thread that I could find, with a $25 declaration on the shipping label.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm now in the club. I wasn't expecting this to show up till Monday, but when I got home from work late Saturday night- there she was. So far, so good. I ordered mine from good-stuffs and it shipped from California. hmm.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Marty007 (Jul 27, 2013)

This site is extremely enabling!! Just placed my order, but going with the less common blue color. This watch ticks off three separate wants in one fell swoop. I was looking for watches to fill three itches:
-blue
-even numbers
-sub seconds

I thought it would take at least two watches to cover these... I was wrong. 

Watch should arrive in two weeks.


----------



## DakotaONeill (Sep 29, 2013)

RAM75 said:


> I'm now in the club. I wasn't expecting this to show up till Monday, but when I got home from work late Saturday night- there she was. So far, so good. I ordered mine from good-stuffs and it shipped from California. hmm.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


When did you order yours? I placed my order on the 9th. Confirmed the 10th. Didn't leave country of origin until the 19th  Still waiting! Singapore post.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

DakotaONeill said:


> When did you order yours? I placed my order on the 9th. Confirmed the 10th. Didn't leave country of origin until the 19th  Still waiting! Singapore post.


I ordered 10/19, I received shipping notification 10/21 but nothing showed up in tracking till 10/24 and it was delivered on 10/26. Shipping was from California to Georgia.

I wasn't expecting it so fast. It was a nice surprise. I hope yours arrives soon. It really is a nice piece.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## DakotaONeill (Sep 29, 2013)

RAM75 said:


> I ordered 10/19, I received shipping notification 10/21 but nothing showed up in tracking till 10/24 and it was delivered on 10/26. Shipping was from California to Georgia.
> 
> I wasn't expecting it so fast. It was a nice surprise. I hope yours arrives soon. It really is a nice piece.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Fingers crossed because it still hasn't updated  I should have asked for better shipping. Lesson learned.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

just picked mine up from the post office, I was pretty certain I ordered a white one, however the dial is more silver on mine. Wasn't aware of a silver. I saw white, black and blue on good stuffs

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

tatt169 said:


> just picked mine up from the post office, I was pretty certain I ordered a white one, however the dial is more silver on mine. Wasn't aware of a silver. I saw white, black and blue on good stuffs
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


Nope that's the white one! It was discussed quite a bit earlier in the thread. Its just the change in lighting that makes it go from while to silver. I was a little let down in the beginning as well but I came around and it doesn't bother me anymore


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

^ nice one! Phew , thats good to know, it was an impulse purchase and o thought i'd screwed up. It is dark here now so.hopefully under natural light in the morning it will be more of a white  . 

P.s. Heisenbergs picture on the previous page looks v diff to mine right now. Hmmm

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## lfio (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank you both! I ended up placing an order for the roman numeral model. I hope I'm wrong, but I have a feeling it'll be on the For Sale board soon though. I LOVE the look of the watch, but I'm not sure the size is going to work on my gigantic 8.5" wrist!



drbobguy said:


> Depends on the country. To the USA I don't think there are any fees for an item so cheap, certainly I've never been charged customs fees even on watches in the $500 range. I think Canada is stricter about this though, as I've had buyers ask me to undervalue items on customs forms.





wuslander said:


> The good-stuffs guy priced mine, and others in this thread that I could find, with a $25 declaration on the shipping label.


----------



## Green_Blue (Oct 15, 2013)

I just received mine today, ordered on the 20th, dispatched on 23rd so pretty quick turnaround overall. I'm impressed by the watch so far. Sure the hand winding is a bit loud but it's an automatic so as a daily I don't think it's that big an issue. My only problem is thinking about what strap to get!


----------



## DakotaONeill (Sep 29, 2013)

Green_Blue said:


> I just received mine today, ordered on the 20th, dispatched on 23rd so pretty quick turnaround overall. I'm impressed by the watch so far. Sure the hand winding is a bit loud but it's an automatic so as a daily I don't think it's that big an issue. My only problem is thinking about what strap to get!


Congrats on the quick shipping. Still waiting for mine  25 days later. I'm just impatient!


----------



## WST (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello All,

My first post on this forum 

About six months ago I became so obsessed with Nomos Tangomat. I was looking at pictures and reading about it. Something about how those numbers looked on the dial, the long thin blue hands and the small seconds dial. Everything else looked bulky and overly complicated in comparison. Of course, it was impossible for me to find the Nomos watch in any watch stores (I've tried Singapore, Dubai and Frankfort Airport. Might have been in the wrong terminal with very little time though). I couldn't justify buying a watch that costs that much via email, I had to see it, feel it and wear it and I couldn't do that. I was looking for the Tangente, being the cheaper one, but really feared the size was too small for my taste. The Tangomat was the right size in my opinion, but the price was out of range.

Then I stumbled on this thread, and was mesmerized by the look. For $120 and all the positive feedback, I ordered the Rodina (Arabic numerals and white dial). It was delivered to Singapore as promised painlessly and quickly (ordered from ebay).

When I got it and at first, I was a bit disappointed with the color of the dial as it was a bit silvery while I expected white. But as many have stated, it really changes color and under sunlight it's more of a white and the hands are blue. I'm in love now 


I've been wearing it for the past few months almost daily --although I have more expensive watches-- and I absolutely love it. The size (and weight) is just perfect for my taste and the simple minimalist design is really "more with less". It's amazing how such a design keeps me looking at the watch, most of the time to look at the dial and not to read the time, although I love how quickly I can pickup the time because of the clear dial.


Anyway, I wanted to share with you the strap that I found and picked up from Amazon almost immediately. It's a "Hirsch 012060-50-20 20 -mm Genuine Calfskin Watch Strap". I really like the looks of it and I think it makes the watch look the part. It's black and sells for $46.91 now. I replaced its buckle with the Rodina one and it fits just right.
Sorry, I haven't got around to figuring out how to post pictures yet. I'll try when I have a bit of time.

Link (I hope it works, if not, that's why I've added the full name above so you can search for it).
Hirsch 012060-50-20 20 -mm Genuine Calfskin Watch Strap: Watches: Amazon.com

I have to confess that I still go to the Nomos website every now and then. So who knows, I might hopefully end up with the original article one day. But until then, this Rodina will do very nicely 

Thank you all for such a great forum and a very nice thread that made it possible for me to own this amazing watch.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Having owned the Rodina for little over a week now I figured I would put up some of my thoughts for anybody else who has been on the fence with this watch.

I must admit when I received my Rodina last week and opened the box I wasn't exactly wowed by it, you know that new watch feeling where you just want to rip it out of the plastic and bubblewrap and strap it on your wrist right away!..that feeling wasn't there and I put it down to the silvery appearance of the dial, it wasn't what I was expecting at all. I decided to wear the watch exclusively for the following week to have a chance to bond with it and see the charm which so many of you guys here in the affordables could see and I might be overlooking. I can now confirm it really does change its look dependant on lighting. For instance..in daylight, the white dial and blue hands are much more prominant and under low or artificial lighting the dial takes on more of a silver look with black hands.

I can't see myself holding on to it if I am honest but we'll see. It has scratched the bauhaus design itch which I wanted in the collection and i'm sort of glad I didn't stump up the money for the stowa equivalent. It's a very good watch for the money, of course the usual niggles I heard about the loud rotor etc are there but for me it's not a dealbreaker. In short it is a very well specced watch for the modest price and well worth a look.

Cheers, Chris







the white on blue look

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Froggo (Nov 3, 2013)

tatt169 said:


> Having owned the Rodina for little over a week now I figured I would put up some of my thoughts for anybody else who has been on the fence with this watch.
> 
> I must admit when I received my Rodina last week and opened the box I wasn't exactly wowed by it, you know that new watch feeling where you just want to rip it out of the plastic and bubblewrap and strap it on your wrist right away!..that feeling wasn't there and I put it down to the silvery appearance of the dial, it wasn't what I was expecting at all. I decided to wear the watch exclusively for the following week to have a chance to bond with it and see the charm which so many of you guys here in the affordables could see and I might be overlooking. I can now confirm it really does change its look dependant on lighting. For instance..in daylight, the white dial and blue hands are much more prominant and under low or artificial lighting the dial takes on more of a silver look with black hands.
> 
> ...


Hey Chris,

Thanks to you and everyone else on this thread (i've literally read through all 70 pages..), this is a top contender for my very first watch. Could you please educate me on how smooth the rotor is? From video reviews, it looks like it doesnt spin/glide very well thus not very efficient. I hope i'm making sense!

By the way, if for any reason you'd like to part with yours, i'd be very happy to pick it up from you! 

Kind regards,
Fred.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Turning the watch 360 degrees slowly the rotor does seem to snag ever so slightly, but it really isn't isn't an issue for me. What is worth noting is that the noise of the rotor turning is quite noticeable, I can hear it when you flail your arm out for example, thats arms length. I don't mean to put you off the watch as imo it offers great value for the features it has. Its good to hear you are putting alot of thought into your purchase, as i'm sure you will have heard already.. your tastes are likely to change the longer you hang around here. Good luck with the hunt 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

My Rodina is not particularly noisy.
The rotor on this watch (with ST17 movement, I believe) does not turn freely in any direction, because it is winding the mainspring in both directions. I would call that more efficient, and the single direction mechanism on e.g. an ETA 7750 less efficient. That being said, another Rodina I bought as a gift apparently has a winding problem, and needs manual winding to keep running. Has anybody run into a similar problem with this watch?


----------



## JanC (Feb 15, 2012)

How's the accuracy for everyone? Been wanting one for a while but just haven't pulled the trigger.


----------



## DakotaONeill (Sep 29, 2013)

Just got my Rodina in the mail a few hours ago! Figures that the tracking doesn't show anything until it hits my door! Anyways this is the watch under a specialized reading light lamp. I just love this watch already. Currently it is on a Blue/White/Orange NATO and the amount of looks I was receiving at the store tonight was epic. I suppose having a luxury looking item on somebody my age would cause stares anyways! I will be posting a review in a few weeks time. There is a defect in the face at the lower right hand corner. Will be asking for a replacement nonetheless.

Anyways I set the time 30 seconds behind time.is and 5 or 6 hours later it is still exactly 30 seconds behind. Very quiet watch, I can barely hear the "ticking" and can feel the rotor move but can not hear it. Also hand winding is very quiet, you hear it of course but it isn't obnoxiously loud.


----------



## 3wheelin (Sep 20, 2013)

SOLD>>>>thank you.....I have an extra black Rodina if anyone is interested...It is brand new ....PM me for price.....Thanks...Peter


----------



## haispeedy (Aug 6, 2013)

Could anyone who owned a Rodina please measure the lug-to-lug length of this watch ?
I wonder whether my 6" wrist would be OK for this one.


----------



## Froggo (Nov 3, 2013)

haispeedy said:


> Could anyone who owned a Rodina please measure the lug-to-lug length of this watch ?
> I wonder whether my 6" wrist would be OK for this one.


Lug to lug is about 48mm.

Mine just came yesterday! This is my very first automatic watch. Ever.

Can anyone who owns this beauty tell me whether or not theirs 'squeeks/pops' when you push the bars on top of bottom of the watch that are holding the band in between the lugs together? The sound is very unpleasant and i would love to remedy it.. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Also, im looking to swap out the crappy band. Could anyone guide me in the right direction for finding the best price-quality ratio brown leather bands? Maybe even Natos?

Cheers.

EDIT: What's a reply without a photo?


----------



## 8trackmind (Aug 18, 2013)

Froggo said:


> Can anyone who owns this beauty tell me whether or not theirs 'squeeks/pops' when you push the bars on top of bottom of the watch that are holding the band in between the lugs together?











Yep, Mine does the same thing. Most unpleasant.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

8trackmind said:


> Yep, Mine does the same thing. Most unpleasant.


I've replaced the spring bars and it solved the problem for me.


----------



## nextcar (Nov 2, 2013)

Froggo said:


> Lug to lug is about 48mm.
> 
> Mine just came yesterday! This is my very first automatic watch. Ever.
> 
> ...


I replaced the band with a black leather one from Crown and Buckles, one of the forum sponsors.
it's nice and thick at 4 mm, but the problem is, the thickness is uniform throughout the length, so that it's hard to thread through the buckle.
i wished that the thickness tapered down to like 2 mm, like my other leather bands.

for a picture, check out my earlier thread called, "my rodina is fast."


----------



## DakotaONeill (Sep 29, 2013)

My Rodina was working great and was keeping time for the first week or two within a few seconds. Now it's advancing minutes within hours of changing the time. Any ideas or tips I can do to fix this?


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

DakotaONeill said:


> My Rodina was working great and was keeping time for the first week or two within a few seconds. Now it's advancing minutes within hours of changing the time. Any ideas or tips I can do to fix this?


Maybe it got magnetized? A watchmaker should be able to demag it.


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)

OK so after seeing that online review on this watch, I went ahead and jumped in the pool with everyone else and got one. I love that Nomos bauhaus look and for the price, this Rodina a pretty decent watch.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

I had the popping springbar thing and I agree that changing them solves the problem.
I'm really struggling to bond with mine, it's definately more of a silver dial and it makes a right racket when I flail my watchwearing arm. Had it on ebay last week but withdrew the sale, it's on its last chance now..hopefully I can see the charm so many of you do! 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## sclim (Nov 22, 2013)

If anybody has a white face one for sale, PM me!
I just found my christmas gift for my brother


----------



## WST (Jun 27, 2013)

Can anyone confirm what the Nomos white dial looks like color wise? Anyone with a picture of the two (the real Nomos and the Rodina) next to each other under the same lighting?

I've never seen one. I took my Rodina with "white" dial to a retailer who used to carry Nomos watches and they said the Nomos watch dial looks "exactly" like the Rodina, silvery not white! Is this true?


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Yep, all three watches (Nomos, Stowa, Rodina) have a silvery dial as opposed to straight up white.


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

I have had the white dial Rodina here next to my Stowa and Nomos, but most of my photos show the black Rodina which was the one I owned. The color of the white Rodina is slightly more white than the Nomos or Stowa, but they share the same metal-flake sparkle. The only difference is that the STowa and Nomos are slightly tan, while the Rodina is almost pure metallic white. The sparkle is hard to capture, but this picture of my Stowa shows it a bit, then some other references follow.









This shows the tan hue of Nomos, although exaggerates it a bit.









This shows how the Rodina is a bit more pure white









You can try to compare the above shot with these in similar light conditions


----------



## Reaper85 (Apr 6, 2013)

Rodina - $130
Classic Rodina Automatic Wrist Watch by Sea Gull ST17 Independent Second Hand | eBay

Stowa Antea 390 A 10 - 830€
Antea 390 A 10 - STOWA GmbH & Co.KG

Nomos Tangomat - 2600€
Tangomat Datum sapphire crystal back | Beautiful watches purchased online. Directly from NOMOS Glashutte/SA.

On first look both Rodina and Stowa would be best buy for their money, altough Stowa does seem a bit expensive. On other hand, I don't know what is so special about Nomos.

dial - Nomos galvanized, don't know how other two compare
hands - Stowa and Nomos have tempered, Rodina looks like it only has lacquered
glass - all 3 have sapphire
water resistance - Rodina and Stowa 5ATM, Nomos 3ATM
diameter - 38.37, 38.3 and 39mm
height - 9.25, 8.10 and 8.3mm
weight - 61, 61 and it doesn't say for Nomos

movement
Rodina has ST17, which is upgraded ST16, which screams stutter to me.
Stowa has Soprod A 10, which I believe is comparable to ETA 2892.
Nomos has caliber Zeta, which means nothing to me.

Please add/correct me where needed.


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

The Nomos Zeta movement appears similar from the back to the Epsilon (picture and description here), but has the added date ring in front. I think they are in-house movements.


----------



## pafinn (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting a Rodina, but I'm afraid since it wears so big that it will look silly on my 6 inch wrist. Has anybody got a picture of it on a 6 inch wrist or had any experience with it? If it looks too ridiculous I'm thinking I should rather get the 38mm Sea-gull M186S, but that doesn't have a sapphire crystal and maybe looks too formal.

Edit: I have one of these Celsior quartz, which is a 40mm watch, similar to the Rodina in that it has a small bezel and a large dial. It says that the thickness is 9mm on the Celsior, making it as thick as the Rodina, which can't be right since the Rodina looks much thicker. The Celsior looks fine on my wrist, but does that apply to the Rodina as well then?


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Ordered last week, didn't send it till Monday and arrived on Wednesday. Must have used EMS shipping as I complained why it had yet to be sent. Decent watch for the money and it's made me glad I didn't spring for the Nomos. 
My buckle is totally skew whiff though which is mildly annoying ( see the last pic) but seeing as I swapped the band straight away not a major problem (though did chip my tooth trying to remove a thick spring bar from on the new strap)


----------



## Ernest Watcher (Sep 6, 2013)

I received my Rodina about a week ago. It's a great watch...although the band is so bad it gives me rashes. Anyone else had the same thing happen?


----------



## jakevance (Nov 12, 2013)

I actually like the oem black band. It's soft, comfortable, and just large enough for my 7.5" wrist on the second largest hole. I also like how it's so thin. I think a nice thin strap suits this relatively thin, thin-bezeled watch nicely.


----------



## Stitches (Sep 8, 2012)

Try it on a Hirsch Wild Calf. I have it and I like the minimalist look. 








Image stolen from Google


----------



## dornyika (Nov 28, 2013)

haispeedy said:


> Could anyone who owned a Rodina please measure the lug-to-lug length of this watch ?
> I wonder whether my 6" wrist would be OK for this one.


This is it on my really small (14 cm = 5,6 inch) wrist!

Maybe a bit too large on it.


----------



## Skodborg (Feb 25, 2012)

This thread really makes me wonder; when is it a homage, and when is it a copy?


----------



## Skodborg (Feb 25, 2012)

dornyika said:


> This is it on my really small (14 cm = 5,6 inch) wrist!
> 
> Maybe a bit too large on it.


Looks too big imo. Unfortunately.


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

After almost going in for a watch at triple the price, I pulled the trigger on this one. 

A Stowa is very high on my dream list; this will scratch that itch for now.

Thanks for all the pics in this thread.


----------



## CWMV (Jun 16, 2013)

Skodborg said:


> This thread really makes me wonder; when is it a homage, and when is it a copy?


And further, if it's a copy of a copy (as it it's in this case) does it matter?


----------



## monsoonmalabar (Sep 26, 2013)

DirtyHarrie said:


> I've replaced the spring bars and it solved the problem for me.


This happened to me when I used thicker spring bars than the ones that came with the watch. Shame since the original spring bars aren't that great.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Finally got round to doing a proper PR test . After 3 trials got an average of 48 and a half hours. Pretty inpressive!


----------



## nextcar (Nov 2, 2013)

Skodborg said:


> Looks too big imo. Unfortunately.


I don't think it looks too big.
It looks fine.


----------



## hnsight_wat (Aug 8, 2011)

How about modding the Rodina? 

Would it fit a bit of a higher end movement? Sea-Gull ST18 or ST21 would be sweet, but I guess that wouldn't work with the second hand ... ? Anything ETA that would work with it?

It's a neat watch, and considering the price of somewhere in the area of 2,000 USD for a Nomos Tangomat, I'd rather have something semi custom, and also be friendly for the budget.

Thoughts, yee experts?


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

What's wrong with the movement? Mine has a nice striped finish that lines up on all parts including the rotor, and the movement seems to be a reasonable size for the case.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

hnsight_wat said:


> How about modding the Rodina?
> 
> Would it fit a bit of a higher end movement? Sea-Gull ST18 or ST21 would be sweet, but I guess that wouldn't work with the second hand ... ? Anything ETA that would work with it?
> 
> ...


You would be better off getting a Stowa KS instead.


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

It currently seems to be sold out. 
Has any of you guys tried to open up the case and remove the rotor? I prerer a watch that is manually wound over an automatic one that is really noisey.


----------



## jakevance (Nov 12, 2013)

I can't imagine anyone ever hearing the rotor unless you press it to your ear (as you shake it) in a quiet room.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

I can hear my rotor from arms length, makes quite the racket. Think it may be binding. Is this a normal quirk of this model?

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

dornyika said:


> This is it on my really small (14 cm = 5,6 inch) wrist!
> 
> Maybe a bit too large on it.


these look delicious! Now I'm wondering if there's such a thing as a pink leather Nato?


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Jelle86 said:


> It currently seems to be sold out.
> Has any of you guys tried to open up the case and remove the rotor? I prerer a watch that is manually wound over an automatic one that is really noisey.


New stock will be available in January.


----------



## alpharon (Jun 24, 2013)

I waited too long to pull the trigger on this before it went out of stock. I still can't decide which color dial to pick up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puranti (Dec 28, 2013)

I think the traditionnal white dial and blue hands is the most smart of all.

I bought my Rodina in january of 2013 and now it has a strange problem, when the rotor is over the main spring, the watch stops. I have emailed good-stuff about that and he proposed me to send him back but do you guys have any quickfix before sending it back ?


----------



## MarcatGSB (Oct 24, 2013)

Watch looks great. Fits my 7.5 inch wrist really well. 

My watch also makes the cracking sound at the lugs...and I feel like the leather band, although comfy, isn't worth a darn. Doesn't have the great look either.


----------



## john_bunn (Dec 2, 2013)

I ordered a watch through Times International on good-stuffs.com on Dec. 25th and hadn't recieved a shipping email from them so I followed up with an email inquiring about a shipping email and I recieved a PayPal refund with no explaination. Anyone else having issues with this process?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

john_bunn said:


> I ordered a watch through Times International on good-stuffs.com on Dec. 25th and hadn't recieved a shipping email from them so I followed up with an email inquiring about a shipping email and I recieved a PayPal refund with no explaination. Anyone else having issues with this process?


You placed an order on Christmas, and you enquired about shipping within two business days of placing the order? The seller is quite temperamental, and he has been known to refuse to do business with customers he finds to be troublesome.


----------



## Puranti (Dec 28, 2013)

Plus it is clearly stated that he's out of stock


----------



## john_bunn (Dec 2, 2013)

It's China, am I wrong to assume they are doing business on a western christian holiday? Acctually it states under "Availability" that it is "In Stock". I missed the change in the description that he is out of stock. Thanks for the correction and pointing out my hasty observation....I guess this means I'm on to something else.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

john_bunn said:


> It's China, am I wrong to assume they are doing business on a western christian holiday? Acctually it states under "Availability" that it is "In Stock". I missed the change in the description that he is out of stock. Thanks for the correction and pointing out my hasty observation....I guess this means I'm on to something else.


Even if he doesn't observe Christmas, it was probably Wednesday night or Thursday morning by the time you placed an order. So, the fact remains that you gave him two business days to process and ship your order before complaining about it.


----------



## attl (Jun 22, 2013)

Zac no K said:


> Movement ain't bad looking either
> View attachment 1104736


I've had my Rodina for a few weeks now and love it! Decided to read through this entire thread and saw something different about this pic of the movement. Does anyone else's movement have the blue screws like this? Mine is all silver like most of the pics in this thread.

Obligatory pics









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

attl said:


> I've had my Rodina for a few weeks now and love it! Decided to read through this entire thread and saw something different about this pic of the movement. Does anyone else's movement have the blue screws like this? Mine is all silver like most of the pics in this thread.


Interesting point. I have two, one with a silver/white dial, one with a black dial. The former has blue screws and a clasp etched with the word "Rodina." The latter has neither.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Mine has the blue screws!


----------



## pafinn (Nov 25, 2013)

mleok said:


> You placed an order on Christmas, and you enquired about shipping within two business days of placing the order? The seller is quite temperamental, and he has been known to refuse to do business with customers he finds to be troublesome.


No soup for you!


----------



## attl (Jun 22, 2013)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Mine has the blue screws!





DirtyHarrie said:


> Mine has the blue screws!


It appears that there are some variations of the Rodina, other than dial colour and Roman numerals

1. Thick vs. Thin hands 
2. Decorated blue screw movement vs normal silver screws

Personally, I like the look of the blue screws. Doesn't stowa charge a premium to decorate their moment with the blue screws on their fleiger watches? Don't get me wrong, I am extremely happy with my Rodina, looks great and keeps excellent time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbbox (Dec 16, 2013)

My watch RODINA  I've been waiting 30 days, but it was worth it. It's beautiful


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice. Is that the strap they come with now or did you change it?


----------



## jakevance (Nov 12, 2013)

Those hands look dramatically more blue than the ones on mine. Mine are black except in juuuuuust the right sunlight, then they show a hint of darkdarkblue.


----------



## monsoonmalabar (Sep 26, 2013)

Has anyone else noticed that the Rodina price has gone up on good-stuffs to 1,000 USD!?

What do you make of that? I have one of these and would not pay that much for it.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

monsoonmalabar said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the Rodina price has gone up on good-stuffs to 1,000 USD!?
> 
> What do you make of that? I have one of these and would not pay that much for it.


He's out of stock. That's his way of stopping people from ordering it by mistake. Why he doesn't have a way to take it off of being orderable, I don't know, but that is his way.


----------



## rbbox (Dec 16, 2013)

NewWatchTime said:


> Very nice. Is that the strap they come with now or did you change it?


The strap is changed. I bought it in the company of Polish PATTINI.


----------



## rbbox (Dec 16, 2013)

jakevance said:


> Those hands look dramatically more blue than the ones on mine. Mine are black except in juuuuuust the right sunlight, then they show a hint of darkdarkblue.


 hands are normal color. It's just a light


----------



## attl (Jun 22, 2013)

rbbox said:


> My watch RODINA  I've been waiting 30 days, but it was worth it. It's beautiful
> View attachment 1337422
> View attachment 1337423
> View attachment 1337425
> ...


Those hands are ridiculously blue. Mine never look that colour...in any light

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> He's out of stock. That's his way of stopping people from ordering it by mistake. Why he doesn't have a way to take it off of being orderable, I don't know, but that is his way.


I got mine today, I ordered back in early december. If you check the good-stuffs site now though, the watch is priced at $1,000 lol. Maybe encouraging people to not order for now I guess.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

The shell cordovan strap finally arrived for mine and it feels and looks remarkably similar to the one it came on


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

jsj11 said:


> The shell cordovan strap finally arrived for mine and it feels and looks remarkably similar to the one it came on


By the picture in plain sight, I could not tell. How about in person, how much big of a difference is it?


----------



## romeo0119 (May 17, 2013)

Looking to buy one of these but they are sold out, what other place could I get one


----------



## alpharon (Jun 24, 2013)

colgex said:


> I got mine today, I ordered back in early december. If you check the good-stuffs site now though, the watch is priced at $1,000 lol. Maybe encouraging people to not order for now I guess.


Price is up to $11,999 now. Haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Which Rodina looks more close to the Tangomat ? The thick hands one or the thin hands one?


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Dan83bz said:


> Which Rodina looks more close to the Tangomat ? The thick hands one or the thin hands one?


You should be looking at the one exactly like the picture a few posts above this one. The other model has the roman numerals that looks similar to a Ludwig style. The difference in the models is the dial color. If you are looking for something close to the Tangomat then the white color is your choice.

Though, regarding the thick or thin hands, I'm not sure I'm following you on that one. The hands are somewhat the same on all of them (thin).


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

colgex said:


> Though, regarding the thick or thin hands, I'm not sure I'm following you on that one. The hands are somewhat the same on all of them (thin).


There have been variations in hand thickness from batch to batch. I don't think it's much the buyer can control, as the vendors probably can't control it either and simply accept and resell what they are shipped.


----------



## attl (Jun 22, 2013)

I agree, it seems to vary from batch to batch. The most recent batch, which is currently sold out, had the thicker hands. Who knows what which hands will be on the next batch? I guess we'll find out when they're available

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

Skodborg said:


> Looks too big imo. Unfortunately.


Yes I agree, it's too big. Just an opinion though.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

colgex said:


> By the picture in plain sight, I could not tell. How about in person, how much big of a difference is it?


Not a lot of difference at all to be honest. The cordovan feels good it has to be said but most wouldn't be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Justintime308 (Jan 7, 2014)

Mine just came in today! It's a beautiful watch, although the strap really has to be replaced - it does not do the watch justice.

Some pics of the unboxing...









It comes in a flimsy black box protected by bubble wrap and a white cardboard layer.









The watch itself is wrapped nicely inside to protect it.









Close up of the dial. To the naked eye, it looks pretty flawless. Dial is off-white, while the hands look blue under the white lighting.









A shot of the ST17 movement. Definitely not the quietest movement around, sounds like there's a loose piece of metal knocking around inside the case, but only if I rattle my hands.









Next to my daily beater, a blue mako on brown leather.









Because the lugs stick out quite a fair bit, it's almost too big for my tiny 6" wrists. Almost.

Thanks for looking through my pics! Hope y'all enjoyed it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

It is too large in my honest opinion.


----------



## Justintime308 (Jan 7, 2014)

Yea, I do wish it was slightly smaller, although for most people the size would probably be perfect. A pity I have stick arms.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

It is just basically 1mm bigger than the new Nomos 38 models. I've seen those in person and it is basically the same in terms of case size.


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

Justintime308 said:


> Yea, I do wish it was slightly smaller, although for most people the size would probably be perfect. A pity I have stick arms.


It's your watch, so you get to decide whether it fits or not. Slightly on the big side is better than too small (unreadable, or worse, cutting off circulation to your hand). If it slips off your arm, and you lose it, then yea, maybe it was a bit too big. If all else fails you can always do a retro-conversion, and wear it as a pocketwatch...;-)


----------



## romeo0119 (May 17, 2013)

Mine just arrived, put it on mesh and I'm absolutely loving this watch


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Haha nomos homage.
There's an homage for everything from china.


----------



## akcapwatch (Oct 10, 2013)

romeo0119 said:


> Mine just arrived, put it on mess and I'm absolutely loving this watch


Congrats! Enjoy!


----------



## Cvilaisak (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Would you know where I could still purchase one ?

Thanks


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

jsj11 said:


> Not a lot of difference at all to be honest. The cordovan feels good it has to be said but most wouldn't be able to tell the difference.


The stock strap is easily the nicest I've ever gotten on a Chinese watch. Cordovan will probably last forever, but the watch ... who can say?


----------



## Justintime308 (Jan 7, 2014)

Cvilaisak said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Would you know where I could still purchase one ?
> 
> Thanks


Hello, I think the most convenient place to order brand new would be good-stuffs. He charges $120 including shipping. However, he's out of stick until end of the month (chinese new year vacation), so if you don't mind second hand you can check the used forum. Happy hunting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

shnjb said:


> Haha nomos homage.
> There's an homage for everything from china.


Thread bombed.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Interesting:









Anyone here to translate Korean? From Google's translation of the product page on Tisell's website, it looks like it may have been a one-time group buy which either sold out or perhaps did not go through. ST17 movement but no dimension information. Can anyone spot a difference from the Rodina, aside from the brand name and the absent words "China Made"?

Also, and with my apologies if I've missed it somewhere in this or another thread, did anyone ever confirm Rodina's relationship with Seagull? It is a brand of Seagull itself, or a brand which uses Seagull as OEM, or simply a brand which uses Seagull movements?


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

At 143,000 Won (133 $US) this variant doesn't necessarily seem like a bargain. To me it looks the same as the Rodina.

Regarding the manufacturer, in the absence of definitive information I think the conservative thing to assume is that the assembler merely uses Seagull movements (as opposed to assuming that these are assembled by Seagull). My watch seems to be done very nicely and cleanly though. My brother's stopped working, but I haven't been able to have a look at it yet.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

LCheapo said:


> Regarding the manufacturer, in the absence of definitive information I think the conservative thing to assume is that the assembler merely uses Seagull movements (as opposed to assuming that these are assembled by Seagull).


That is my increasing presumption due to the number of otherwise indistinguishable watches one sees on TaoBao falsely marked with a five-letter brand name which starts with N and ends with S. That would seem to be a market that a company as prominent as Seagull would not engage directly.

Some people here however have stated it as fact that Seagull manufactures these, and I'm wondering how much that is an assumption based on the build quality vs. how much is from direct knowledge.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks awesome. I don't know why the homage makers overlook things as simple as this.

Also, I'd love to see a face modeled after the Nomos Orion (same thing but no arabic numbers, just bars).



Heizenberg said:


> Its a great looking watch, I just wish the font was different.
> They use times new roman for the font... I did a quick photoshop with a different font (century gothic).


----------



## alpharon (Jun 24, 2013)

It's a nice timepiece. And not just something you'd want to wear with a suit and tie. It's more versatile than people think.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thumpersd (Apr 1, 2012)

Do you guys think the Rodina would look good on 6.35" wrists? My wrists are skinny but my forearms are getting bigger from working out. The diameter is 38.37 mm and I wear the Seiko 5 nicely at 37 mm. Doesn't seem like a 1.37 mm difference would be that much of a big deal but the OP made it seem like it's big on him and his wrists are bigger than mine.


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

thumpersd said:


> Do you guys think the Rodina would look good on 6.35" wrists? My wrists are skinny but my forearms are getting bigger from working out. The diameter is 38.37 mm and I wear the Seiko 5 nicely at 37 mm. Doesn't seem like a 1.37 mm difference would be that much of a big deal but the OP made it seem like it's big on him and his wrists are bigger than mine.


It's not the absolute size you need to look at. It's how the watch "wears". Watches with a thick bezel will appear smaller on your wrist than their spec size. The Rodina is all dial so to speak, almost no bezel so it wears bigger than other watches of the same spec size. The case design in general plays a role too, some cases may have a design where the lugs look like they are hanging outside your wrist while others just "hug" your wrist very well. Unfortunately it's hard to tell without trying one and seeing how *you* feel about it.


----------



## SRix (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm literally going insane waiting for this watch to come back in stock.


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

SRix said:


> I'm literally going insane waiting for this watch to come back in stock.


Well, it's now available!


----------



## thumpersd (Apr 1, 2012)

NewWatchTime said:


> It's not the absolute size you need to look at. It's how the watch "wears". Watches with a thick bezel will appear smaller on your wrist than their spec size. The Rodina is all dial so to speak, almost no bezel so it wears bigger than other watches of the same spec size. The case design in general plays a role too, some cases may have a design where the lugs look like they are hanging outside your wrist while others just "hug" your wrist very well. Unfortunately it's hard to tell without trying one and seeing how *you* feel about it.


True. I guess I will just need to try it out and return it if I think it's too big. Measured my wrist again, this time going around the wrist bone and I measured 6.75". I believe this is the correct way to measure the wrist.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Gifted this watch to my father today for his birthday, he's absolutely made up with it :thumbup:


----------



## alex2000 (Jan 25, 2014)

mikekol said:


> Well, it's now available!


Not anymore. Managed to snatch one yesterday.


----------



## Cvilaisak (Oct 3, 2011)

Justintime308 said:


> Hello, I think the most convenient place to order brand new would be good-stuffs. He charges $120 including shipping. However, he's out of stick until end of the month (chinese new year vacation), so if you don't mind second hand you can check the used forum. Happy hunting!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just received mine from gwells and it's a perfect Bauhaus design, thanks Jusintime308 and the seller.

I already love it !

C.


----------



## Justintime308 (Jan 7, 2014)

Cvilaisak said:


> I just received mine from gwells and it's a perfect Bauhaus design, thanks Jusintime308 and the seller.
> 
> I already love it !
> 
> C.


Congrats on your new watch! Now, pics or it didn't happen :-d


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

I was hoping to get one, but could not order quick enough. Now it's the waiting game again. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## SRix (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm so annoyed. I didn't have the funds available and missed out! Oh well.. the waiting game continues!


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

alex2000 said:


> Not anymore. Managed to snatch one yesterday.


Me too. And for nearly 99% off the current $10,000 price.

And I thought Invicta had good discounts. :-d


----------



## hithereimdan (Aug 1, 2012)

Gotta say, I love mine. I've had it for about six months and it still gets lots of wrist time. Perfect for a NATO fiend like me! I have a lot of fun wearing it on all kinds of stripes and colors.


----------



## john_bunn (Dec 2, 2013)

ffeingol said:


> I was hoping to get one, but could not order quick enough. Now it's the waiting game again.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


There are still a couple available on ebay...slightly more expensive but available.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

For me it's a trust issue (the two that I can see on eBay). Neither of the eBay sellers have that much feedback and the pictures between the two sellers look exactly the same (even though it's under different sells). 20% uptick on the price does not help either. Hopefully it won't be that long before good-stuffs has them back in.


----------



## alex2000 (Jan 25, 2014)

Did anyone who made an order during this last batch (about a week ago) receive any kind of shipment notification?


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

alex2000 said:


> Did anyone who made an order during this last batch (about a week ago) receive any kind of shipment notification?


Not yet. Ordered mine on Feb. 23 and got an order confirmation, but no shipping notice yet.


----------



## Rococonut (Jan 21, 2014)

Jove said:


> Not yet. Ordered mine on Feb. 23 and got an order confirmation, but no shipping notice yet.


Hey guys, yeah I ordered mine on 24 Feb and haven't had a shipping confirmation either. I've also emailed yesterday but no contact yet.

Little bit worried that he might have oversold for the allotment?


----------



## alex2000 (Jan 25, 2014)

Jove said:


> Not yet. Ordered mine on Feb. 23 and got an order confirmation, but no shipping notice yet.





Rococonut said:


> Hey guys, yeah I ordered mine on 24 Feb and haven't had a shipping confirmation either. I've also emailed yesterday but no contact yet.
> 
> Little bit worried that he might have oversold for the allotment?


I'm in the same boat as you guys, ordered Feb 23rd, but haven't received anything but the order confirmation. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## thanhfx (Feb 28, 2014)

Rococonut said:


> Hey guys, yeah I ordered mine on 24 Feb and haven't had a shipping confirmation either. I've also emailed yesterday but no contact yet.
> 
> Little bit worried that he might have oversold for the allotment?


I've emailed twice and I've also read the reviews on good-stuffs.com about the watch. Here's a review which I hope would give you a little hope :')


Really a wonderful watch, worth the price. The parcel took 14 days to arrive in Germany. I'm a bit disappointed about the communication with the seller. In 'My account" the status of my order did not change, and even now, after delivery, it is still 'New'. I received a first mail with tracking information a few days after ordering, but the tracking did not show up anything for the first 5 days. I asked two times with a request formular in 'My account'. No answer. Two additional mails later I received the answer 'Don't worry, it will arrive'. Great communication!


----------



## Justintime308 (Jan 7, 2014)

From personal experience, I received the order confirmation but no shipping confirmation.. 2 weeks later, the watch showed up in my mail. So I wouldn't really worry so much as this guy's a rather serious businessman. Although I have heard stories of him cancelling orders on customers who gave him too much trouble..


----------



## alex2000 (Jan 25, 2014)

Just got the shipping confirmation email, can't wait for the watch to arrive.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

Good-Stuffs just modified the description for the Rodina. It appears that there was a huge flood of orders and questions when they became available on the 24th. Very nice to see that he posted a nice explanation of what happened and how is going to handle it.


----------



## horvy04 (Feb 19, 2014)

Now to wait for the stock to return.... Is it back in stock yet? Now? Oh well I'll be ready next run. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

I see Rodina is branching into making other clones, such as the Omega Aquaterra homage:


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Have commented on this thread before and I have only had words of praise. That hasn't changed one bit. Mine still works the same was as when I got it, more than 6 months ago. Over this period of time it has successfully derailed a few other watches from my collection in the rotation and has seen more than two months of daily wear overall.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

I have however seen some threads/comments discussing reliability of this watch or should I say movement and some are not encouraging. Some were mentioning abrupt changes in timekeeping, i.e. from good to worse or even sudden stopping of the movement. Others were talking about the fact that the ST17 in this watch is not assembled by Seagull or maybe not even made by them but just a clone. Of course, so far, especially taken into consideration the time since this became available are just exceptions. I guess only the test of time will show.

Getting back to the movement, have seen comments here and there that it might not be oiled properly, as many Chinese are not and hence a more imminent failure rate than more trustworthy Seagull models for example.

*What I wanted to ask, and I hope the right persons reads this post, I would like to hear about this movement from the perspective of a watchmaker that might have opened it and can testify to whether the poor oiling or the Seagull authenticity comments are likely to be true or not. *:rodekaart

Another peculiar thing to mention is that mine, that I bought off a seller here on WUS, has blue/painted screws in the movement, which I haven't seen on others. Special edition ? :-!

See photo HERE

Either way, all these bad comments I've read lately are not really going to stop me from enjoying what is an absolutely great looking Bauhaus design watch, with remarkable features considering it's frugal price. If someone were to ask me whether they should buy this or not, I would say, based on personal ownership of 2 (the black which I sold and the white which is superglued to my wrist ;-)) an unanimous YES!

P.S. I recently put the Rodina on a cheapie thin mesh strap which I've acquired for a measly 5$ something including shipping. Actually I see now it's even cheaper :-s Highly recommended as it looks great with it as well as it's extremely comfortable for a bracelet, wears more like a nice soft leather strap.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

ffeingol said:


> Good-Stuffs just modified the description for the Rodina. It appears that there was a huge flood of orders and questions when they became available on the 24th. Very nice to see that he posted a nice explanation of what happened and how is going to handle it.


When I read in that message that "everyone is guaranteed to receive product ordered, *or full money back*," I was worried that I'd have to get a refund and wait until the next time the stock was replenished, as I still hadn't seen any change in my order status.

But last night I received an email from Jun Liao with a tracking number, so I think I'm going to be OK. :-!


----------



## kushty (Apr 28, 2012)

When is good-stuffs going to get them back in? Any other place to get them from in the UK?


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

kushty said:


> When is good-stuffs going to get them back in? Any other place to get them from in the UK?


Nobody knows other than the seller. Just bookmark the goodstuff site and click on it everyday to see if it is on stock.


----------



## horvy04 (Feb 19, 2014)

I've seen some on eBay recently. I've been searching for something like this (same price or cheaper). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

My new Rodina was waiting for me on the doorstep when I got home tonight. Thought I'd pass along a few wrist shots.

EDIT: Just went to the good-stuffs website, and it looks like it's back in stock. Price is back to $119. Get your orders in while they last!


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

Are the latest batches using the thicker hands? There was talk a while back that some batches had thinner looking hands.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Indeed, there was a "version" with thin hands and probably the blued screws in the movement ?

I definitely think that the thin version is better which is why I searched to buy one like that.

Here's a photo of mine here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/what-chinese-watch-you-wearing-jan-2014-a-962065-19.html#post7304209


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks like they're sold out again! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

So what's been everyone's experience with the accuracy of these Rodinas? Mine's gained 11 seconds in the last 12 hours or so. Guess I've gotten spoiled by the accuracy of my Orient watches. I'll keep wearing the Rodina for a while and see how it settles in.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Jove said:


> So what's been everyone's experience with the accuracy of these Rodinas? Mine's gained 11 seconds in the last 12 hours or so. Guess I've gotten spoiled by the accuracy of my Orient watches. I'll keep wearing the Rodina for a while and see how it settles in.


Mine is very good. +5-6sec/day momentarily. If worn consistenly for longer periods of time (at least a week) that even improved to 3-4/day


----------



## SRix (Jan 4, 2014)

Mine arrived today! I've had to be quite patient to get this one as it went out of stock when I went to order. I managed to source it else where.

My thirst for white dial and blue hands is quenched! Absolutely love it. It will see a hell of a lot of wrist time.


----------



## SRix (Jan 4, 2014)

Hmm I think there is a new variation of these doing the rounds.

The one that I have is different from some others. If you look at the seconds hand at 6, the circular cut out does not have swirly patterns and is the same colour as the dial.









Compare my photo above to the bellow which is borrowed from WatchItAllAbout:









It's even more obvious here:









Notice the two colour tones of the dial and the dial of the seconds hand?

I bought my Rodina from ebay as Goodstuffs was out of stock, but I think I'm noticing other Rodina's in this thread that also look like mine.

What did the last batch of Goodstuffs Rodina look like in this regard?


----------



## attl (Jun 22, 2013)

SRix said:


> Hmm I think there is a new variation of these doing the rounds.
> 
> The one that I have is different from some others. If you look at the seconds hand at 6, the circular cut out does not have swirly patterns and is the same colour as the dial.
> 
> ...


I think it's just the lighting of that first pic you've shown. 
As for the concentric rings on the seconds dial, they are there, but you really have to look very close, or take a pic and zoom in. I thought mine didn't have the concentric rings either, but sure enough, once I zoomed, there they were. I'm sure you'll see them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SRix (Jan 4, 2014)

I was just about to say that I'm sure they aren't there, but behold:












I'm still convinced though that something is different, as no matter what angle I'm at or whether it be under daylight or artificial light; I cannot recreate the effect that other photos display.

I'm not too worried about it though, honestly.


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

@SRix -- and it looks like you got a different kind of strap too.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Dan83bz said:


> Mine is very good. +5-6sec/day momentarily. If worn consistenly for longer periods of time (at least a week) that even improved to 3-4/day


Seems mine is still settling in. Had it running since Tuesday morning, and it's at about +14 per day now. Hopefully it will continue to improve, but I can certainly live with this.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

attl said:


> As for the concentric rings on the seconds dial, they are there, but you really have to look very close, or take a pic and zoom in.


I was about to post that mine didn't have the concentric rings either, but sure enough, they're there. But I can only see them if I look at it through a 3x or stronger loupe.


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

Jove said:


> But I can only see them if I look at it through a 3x or stronger loupe.


So for all practical purposes it doesn't have them


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

duplicate


----------



## Extrobar (Jan 25, 2011)

Back in stock at good stuffs. Get em while they're hot!


----------



## alex2000 (Jan 25, 2014)

Received mine as well. It's a beautiful watch and seems very well made. I'm more than happy with the purchase. Indeed the concentric circles in the seconds dial are not visible without a magnifier. Also no blue screws.


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

Is the general consensus still that this is more of a silver dial than a white? It's difficult to tell by most photos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

paulandpaul said:


> Is the general consensus still that this is more of a silver dial than a white? It's difficult to tell by most photos.


So many other details have varied from lot to lot, that I can't speak universally, but mine, dating from the time of blue screws and signed buckles, has a silver dial, though from more than a few feet away, it looks very white in most light.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

paulandpaul said:


> Is the general consensus still that this is more of a silver dial than a white? It's difficult to tell by most photos.


Mine (which arrived last week) is definitely white (with signed buckle but without blue screws).

I have an old Q&Q with a silvery dial, probably similar to what watchcrank described. I just took a side by side picture of the two watches and you can definitely see the difference.


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh my God this watch is beautiful!!!!!! I've been looking for a nice looking watch with white dial for my "collection" (I'm just starting out and I'm new here... always loved watches but started acquiring a few of them recently! ). and I believe I just found it!

The only thing I don't like is the strap... Which straps have you been using with this watch?!?


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

Jove said:


> Mine (which arrived last week) is definitely white (with signed buckle but without blue screws).
> 
> I have an old Q&Q with a silvery dial, probably similar to what watchcrank described. I just took a side by side picture of the two watches and you can definitely see the difference.
> 
> View attachment 1422318


Sure does look white to me. I suppose if I order one I'll just pray to the watch gods that mine is more white than silver...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmstu (Dec 18, 2013)

Sold out again 😢.

I ordered one in December which was canceled when they ran out. I was waiting until they came back into stock but haven't reordered because I'm not sure what version I'm going to get.



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

tmstu said:


> Sold out again .
> 
> I ordered one in December which was canceled when they ran out. I was waiting until they came back into stock but haven't reordered because I'm not sure what version I'm going to get.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I might let mine go as I kinda tried to cancel my order but it had already shipped. If that's the case I'll let it go for the same price as I bought it for. But who knows, maybe I'll fall in love at first sight. I ordered one with brown strap btw.


----------



## Goby (Mar 19, 2014)

They are on ebay for $150.00. Is that too high?


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Goby said:


> They are on ebay for $150.00. Is that too high?


Depends if you want one now or are willing to wait until they are back in stock, and then you have to be fast and grab one before everyone else.


----------



## akcapwatch (Oct 10, 2013)

They're like hotcakes!


----------



## kmusky (Jan 2, 2011)

got one!


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

I know its totally baseless, but its the "China Made" that kills it for me. At least they had the sense to make it really small script...


----------



## Crushin (Oct 2, 2013)

tmstu said:


> Sold out again .
> 
> I ordered one in December which was canceled when they ran out. I was waiting until they came back into stock but haven't reordered because I'm not sure what version I'm going to get.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


How many different versions are there?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Crushin said:


> How many different versions are there?


They seem to vary a lot from batch to batch. There have been variations in the hand width and perhaps color, buckle signature ("Rodina" or nothing), screw color in the movement (blue or uncolored), and according to some recent posts in the texture of the dial.

Early on, there may also have been an intermediate gray dial in addition to the black and white still sometimes available. The prevailing theory seems to be that the gray dialed examples were simply differnt photographs of black dialed watches, but long before the blue dials came along some TaoBao sellers used to list three colors: white, black, and gray.


----------



## sph (Oct 20, 2013)

Back in stock at times international!

I just placed my order.


----------



## ccbad (Dec 28, 2009)

I ordered one from Times International this past Sunday. How long does it usually take to ship to the states? I haven't received any tracking info.


----------



## thanhfx (Feb 28, 2014)

ccbad said:


> I ordered one from Times International this past Sunday. How long does it usually take to ship to the states? I haven't received any tracking info.


I ordered it the 2nd week of February this year and it came at on March 12th. Didn't receive tracking info until the March 7th.

Don't worry, it will come


----------



## ccbad (Dec 28, 2009)

thanhfx said:


> I ordered it the 2nd week of February this year and it came at on March 12th. Didn't receive tracking info until the March 7th.
> 
> Don't worry, it will come


Wow, that's a longer than I expected. We'll at least I know how long to wait. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

ccbad said:


> I ordered one from Times International this past Sunday. How long does it usually take to ship to the states? I haven't received any tracking info.


It took mine two weeks to arrive. I ordered it on February 23rd. Got an email from Jun Liao on March 5th with a USPS tracking number.The tracking information wasn't updated until the day it arrived on March 10th.


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

The blue one is really nice, very different. I've decided against the white one after seeing how sloppy the blueing/cutting on the hands is. Looks like Ill have to go through TaoBao for one though...does anyone have pics/a review of a blue one?


----------



## Mammothroll (Mar 24, 2014)

Just received mine today,

Absolutely love it - only 1 problem

There is a faint scratch on the left front crystal, thought it was a sticker but there's no sticker on the front side...

Anyone had a similar problem and know what Jun will do about it? I have just emailed him..


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Looks like they were back in stock briefly last night. I got an order in before the price went back to $10,000... Time to wait, but looking forward to seeing one in the metal.


----------



## T1ck (Oct 24, 2013)

The original post mentioned a loud rotor. Is that feature still there, or has it been fixed?


----------



## Extrobar (Jan 25, 2011)

The rotor is maybe a little loud, but nothing obscene imo. Any of the watches I've had with Miyota 9015's are louder. Just got mine a couple days ago and my only issue with it is the sloppy blueing/cutting on the hands, as someone mentioned recently. Other than that, I love everything about this watch (especially the price), I even like the strap I got with mine (black).


----------



## mavrik13 (Feb 19, 2014)

GoJoshGo said:


> Looks like they were back in stock briefly last night. I got an order in before the price went back to $10,000... Time to wait, but looking forward to seeing one in the metal.


Looks like you're the one that stole the one out of my cart...  Enjoy it, I'll be waiting for it to come back in stock!


----------



## thumpersd (Apr 1, 2012)

Got mine on Friday. How does it look on me? Too large? Good size?


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

thumpersd said:


> Got mine on Friday. How does it look on me? Too large? Good size?
> View attachment 1431833


In my opinion, it would have been better if it's a tad smaller. However, it doesnt too big. It's fine. A bit bigger than that, lug to lug, then it might not look good. Nevertheless, a good one.


----------



## alpharon (Jun 24, 2013)

I wore mine to work today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

TaoBao now just sent me some pics of the blue dial brown strap I ordered, will take better ones when it gets here:


----------



## Cgull (Mar 28, 2014)

does anyone have a stock dark brown strap they can sell to me for cheap?

the rodina brown strap I have looks like the post above mine and i'm looking for the Flat looking stock strap. 
the one i like looks like this one:

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachme...iew-rodina-small-seconds-pictures-rodina4.jpg
https://www.watchuseek.com/attachme...iew-rodina-small-seconds-pictures-rodina4.jpg

thanks to the gentlemen for posting above pics. 
thank you


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

Cgull said:


> does anyone have a stock dark brown strap they can sell to me for cheap?
> 
> the rodina brown strap I have looks like the post above mine and i'm looking for the Flat looking stock strap.
> the one i like looks like this one:
> ...


There used to be some Nomos B-stock real shell cordovan on ebay for around $30. It may be more than you are willing to spend, but that's a much better strap than the stock Rodina.


----------



## Cgull (Mar 28, 2014)

thank you, i'll take a look


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

And they are back in stock at good stuff. Just ordered mine. Now I wait. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mavrik13 (Feb 19, 2014)

Just ordered mine as well. Looking forward to it - will be my first automatic.


----------



## Crushin (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey, just got mine. Looks amazing. Just wondering one thing though. The mechanical movement moves all 360 degrees, spins all the way around. Is this normal? This is my first mechanical so just wondering.


----------



## Crushin (Oct 2, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> They seem to vary a lot from batch to batch. There have been variations in the hand width and perhaps color, buckle signature ("Rodina" or nothing), screw color in the movement (blue or uncolored), and according to some recent posts in the texture of the dial.
> 
> Early on, there may also have been an intermediate gray dial in addition to the black and white still sometimes available. The prevailing theory seems to be that the gray dialed examples were simply differnt photographs of black dialed watches, but long before the blue dials came along some TaoBao sellers used to list three colors: white, black, and gray.


very informative. Got mine thursday, just opened it today (out of town). Blue hands, no colored screw color, ridges on crown, no ridges on dial without any zoom (just looking at it with eye).


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Crushin said:


> Hey, just got mine. Looks amazing. Just wondering one thing though. The mechanical movement moves all 360 degrees, spins all the way around. Is this normal? This is my first mechanical so just wondering.


Yes. Perfectly normal. That's exactly how it's supposed to work.


----------



## Crushin (Oct 2, 2013)

Jove said:


> Yes. Perfectly normal. That's exactly how it's supposed to work.


Ok, thanks. Thought may have been a loose screw.


----------



## vvalera (Dec 24, 2013)

ffeingol said:


> And they are back in stock at good stuff. Just ordered mine. Now I wait.


Thanks a lot. Ordered mine as well.

Отправлено через Tapatalk


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Back in stock for this guy as well:
Bauhaus Style Rodina Automatic Mechanical Watch by Sea Gull ST17 Movement | eBay


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

NewWatchTime said:


> There used to be some Nomos B-stock real shell cordovan on ebay for around $30. It may be more than you are willing to spend, but that's a much better strap than the stock Rodina.


REALLY ??? :think:

How long ago was that ? That seems way too cheap compared to what they go for now...


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

Dan83bz said:


> REALLY ??? :think:
> 
> How long ago was that ? That seems way too cheap compared to what they go for now...


There were b-stock, meaning slight imperfections and no buckle. Perfect for the Rodina though 
Some photos on page 45 of this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/affo...-rodina-small-seconds-pictures-752788-45.html


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Haha, here's the Rodina "Date" as well 

This time sterile dial and different movement,

Bauhaus Automatic Mechanical Watches Self Winding by Seagull ST2130 Movement | eBay


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

Dan83bz said:


> Haha, here's the Rodina "Date" as well
> 
> This time sterile dial and different movement,
> 
> Bauhaus Automatic Mechanical Watches Self Winding by Seagull ST2130 Movement | eBay



"pleasant noise in a way similar to (sic) Harley Davison". TrustHonestMan made a similar comment. Are Harleys really popular in China? Thinking maybe it's code for "loud".


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

NewWatchTime said:


> There were b-stock, meaning slight imperfections and no buckle. Perfect for the Rodina though
> Some photos on page 45 of this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/affo...-rodina-small-seconds-pictures-752788-45.html


I believe the one that user got was c-stock (don't know if I used the term correctly) as it's not stamped Nomos and comes with a generic buckle:

Cordovan Shell Uhrband 2 Wahl Made in Germany | eBay

The b-stock (Nomos stamping and buckle-less) he has is a bit more expensive, though still cheaper than one directly from Nomos:

Nomos Cordovan Horween Uhrband 20mm Braun | eBay

He has quite a few nice straps. I may have to pick up one or two from him.


----------



## playtech1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Back up to $10k on good-stuffs... Guess it's out of stock again. My fingers are crossed that the order I placed a couple of days ago doesn't get cancelled.


----------



## alpharon (Jun 24, 2013)

That reminds me a lot of the NOMOS CLUB. It looks like it uses the same case as the Rodina, but the specifications say it's 40mm excluding crown. On the other hand, the Product Description says that it may "appear as big as 40mm."

The watch also houses a different movement with the Sea-Gull ST2130.

Does anyone have any more information on this piece than what I can read from the auction page?



Dan83bz said:


> Haha, here's the Rodina "Date" as well
> 
> This time sterile dial and different movement,
> 
> Bauhaus Automatic Mechanical Watches Self Winding by Seagull ST2130 Movement | eBay


----------



## Vicious49 (Mar 8, 2012)

ffeingol said:


> And they are back in stock at good stuff. Just ordered mine. Now I wait.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Looks like I missed the boat. Anyone know about how regularly they restock them?


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

For the past couple of weeks it's been every 7 to 10 days or so. I just checked the site a couple of times a day until they were back in stock. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jt Vo (Feb 26, 2013)

I found two venders on ebay that sell this watch. Do you guys think its safe to get it from there? Its From China and hong kong.


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

Jt Vo said:


> I found two venders on ebay that sell this watch. Do you guys think its safe to get it from there? Its From China and hong kong.


I bought mine from one of the eBay sellers.

Communication was nice (replied to my email in less than 24h) and I was given a tracking number that works. 
I have to say that buying for more 8usd without the uncertainty of available stock its worth of it ;-)

Sent from my portable popcorn machine


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

I got my blue one using TaoBaoNow and it came out to about $135 shipped. It is on its way


----------



## Dude_CCK (Apr 3, 2014)

Ordered from Taobao, and received it in 3 days(Shipped to Singapore). Total cost works out to be RMB690 or USD111.10.

Coming from the latest batch, this has the thicker hands, no blue screws in the movement, and the new dial. The circles round the second hands are invisible unless you squint your eyes! Also, it seems less silvery when compared to the photos posted by other members previously. This is my second mechanical watch, my first being a EYKI automatic. It gains about 20sec per day, as I find myself adjusting the time back by a minute every 3 days. Also changed the strap to something alittle more solid, didn't quite like the strap that came with it.

I checked out the sterile dial listing on Taobao as well, and frankly the Ebay listing is quite overpriced! >.<


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Dude_CCK said:


> It gains about 20sec per day, as I find myself adjusting the time back by a minute every 3 days.


That's about where mine was when I first got it a few weeks ago. I usually switch watches every couple of days, so I'm always resetting my automatics anyway. But I've kept the Rodina wound every day for the last week or so, and it's down to about +12 seconds per day now.


----------



## Vicious49 (Mar 8, 2012)

FYI - They are in stock right now. I just happened to randomly check the page and saw it there. I've gone ahead and placed an order for mine.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

I just got the shipping notice / tracking number for mine. I twas a USPS tracking number showing that it shipped from New York, which I found interesting. Says it will be here on Monday, so that is nice quick turn-around.


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Received mine today. It's quite nice, but for one flaw - one of the lugs is crooked.



I'm not sure what my expectations should be, but I have to admit to being disappointed. Thoughts?


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

GoJoshGo said:


> Received mine today. It's quite nice, but for one flaw - one of the lugs is crooked.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what my expectations should be, but I have to admit to being disappointed. Thoughts?


Not acceptable. Ask for a replacement if you otherwise like the watch.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

Received mine today. Overall I'm very happy. Got my fix of blue hand / white dial. As per other posters the brand seems 'not great'. It's actually pretty soft / flexible, but it's marked up a bit on the front. I did not intend t keep it, so I don't care. As far as the 'Harley' sound goes, it's not any louder than some Seiko's that I've had. My version came without the blue screws in the movement.

And now a few pictures:


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I placed my order on March 30, and received it today, April 7. I purchased one of these about a year ago, but sold that one as it came on the brown strap, and had hands that were a bit too thin, and a dial that was a bit too silvery. I am happier with this version, as the hands seem a bit thicker than the one I had before, and the dial is a bit more whitish. The concentric circles on the subdial are very subtle, and are only visible under a loupe, and the movement does not have the blued screws. There definitely does seem to be a bit of variation in terms of dial color, the depth of the concentric circles on the subdial, and the thickness of the hands.










The strap is soft, pliable, and serviceable, but I decided to give the Horween Shell Cordovan strap from sandtuhr on eBay a try, and I'll report back once I receive it. It costs about

CORDOVAN SHELL UHRBAND 2. WAHL MADE IN GERMANY HORWEEN | eBay


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Got mine yesterday. Didn't expect to like it as much and had planned to just sell it on, but I think I'll hang on to it.


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

All 3 colors are in stock at good-stuffs.com right now. 

Jun is kindly exchanging my white dial version for me. I just ordered blue and black, and will keep the one that speaks most to me, and flip the other two.


----------



## alpharon (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm wearing my Rodina today on a Panatime Navy Mustang strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mavrik13 (Feb 19, 2014)

GoJoshGo said:


> All 3 colors are in stock at good-stuffs.com right now.
> 
> Jun is kindly exchanging my white dial version for me. I just ordered blue and black, and will keep the one that speaks most to me, and flip the other two.


Great service - your watch definitely deserved a replacement. IMO, the black looks great, but not a fan of the blue.


----------



## electric0ant (Apr 11, 2014)

Just created an account to give a thumbs up for this watch!

Really like the Bauhaus design, and had been drawn to white dial with blue hands combo lately so this totally fits the bill!

Funny story of how I ended up with this watch in less than a week.

Saw a video on youtube of how Nomos make their watches, and their had a look at their range and fell in love. Looked around on google for prices and found that they're not exactly "easily affordable". The google search also returned a page about the Rodina which I read the review on. Searched on Taobao for Rodina and found nothing, then found this site with the actual link to the item. Bought paid and on my wrist in 2 days! (I live in Hong Kong and most sellers can ship direct to here, since it is technically part of china). Thanks to the member who posted the link at the beginning of the thread!

The watch doesn't draw attention by being bold, but its simplicity and elegance (especially how at the right angle in the light you catch the blue of the hands) is what wins me over!

Great to see how this watch has such a big fan base!


----------



## Vicious49 (Mar 8, 2012)

I placed my order a week ago and got a tracking number today from JunLiao. It should be here in a few days.


----------



## kpfeifle (Mar 14, 2009)

Mine is also someplace between China and Long Island...can't wait to get it on my wrist. What are you guys using for different strap choices for the white dial?


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

I know it would be frowned upon, but for the short term I have mine on a simple black zulu strap. Another WUS member said he ordered a shell cordovan strap from UHR Brand (ebay). Waiting to hear back on his report before I order mine. They are from Germany, so I'm guessing it will take a week or so before he gets it.


----------



## playtech1 (Sep 21, 2013)

ffeingol said:


> Another WUS member said he ordered a shell cordovan strap from UHR Brand (ebay). Waiting to hear back on his report before I order mine. They are from Germany, so I'm guessing it will take a week or so before he gets it.


I ordered two shell cordovans from Germany too - ordered Monday and arrived on Wednesday! (to London) The ones I ordered was a factory second, so cheaper. The black one looks immaculate. The brown one has a slight colour variation between the two halves, so I may not ultimately keep it. Both look like they would be a good match for the Rodina however.


----------



## taramji (Apr 6, 2014)

How long does it take to arrive to Western US/Canada after receiving shipping confirmation?

I want to place an order now that they are in stock but I don't want it to arrive while I'm overseas....

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Hmmmmm. Contemplating selling the current Rodina with more silvery dial and blued movement screws to get another Rodina with more white dial but no blued screws... Do I want a whiter dial or a more decorative movement?


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

Well I like the white dial, but I'd like the blue movement screws  (mine does not have them). Given the choice, the dial is more important as that's what you look at most and what most other people would notice.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

ffeingol said:


> Well I like the white dial, but I'd like the blue movement screws  (mine does not have them). Given the choice, the dial is more important as that's what you look at most and what most other people would notice.


The dial still looks good though. And I like having the blue screws. You do have a point though.


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

Mine should be here soon. Can't wait!


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

kpfeifle said:


> What are you guys using for different strap choices for the white dial?


Mine came with the brown strap. Switched it over to this black crocodile grain.


----------



## kermit66 (Apr 14, 2014)

Has anyone ordered from Australia ordered from Good-Stuffs? I tried contacting the site, with no reply. Also the FAQ section is relatively useless.
Also, what are details with warranty?


----------



## playtech1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Despite using possibly the most inept carrier in the UK (Yodel), my Rodina safelty arrived and I have to say, I am very. very pleased with it. It's definitely not a high end watch, but it does a damn good job of pretending to be.

The good:
- the dial is beautiful. A lovely silvery-white colour, not quite bright white, but not cream either
- the proportions are really good and the small seconds make the dial feel balanced, despite being a little bigger than a standard dress watch
- it looks like its going to keep decent time (+12/s per day face up, -2/s per day crown up)
- the brown strap it came on is soft and of much better quality than I expected
- the colour of the blue hands is really nice - although it's not blued steel (of course)
- the movement is decorated with nice stripes
- the rotor is quiet - no more or less noisy than any other automatic I own
- the concentric circles are there in the small second part, but only visible under magnification!

The not so good:
- there is a very small patch of silver at one end of the minute hand where it should be blue. It's not visible to the casual observer, but it's definitely there - I am sure this would not be there on higher-end equivalents (and would return it if it was a $1,000 watch, but it isn't)
- The tang on the strap seems flimsy
- No blue screws
- It's a little thicker than I think is ideal for this type of watch. It is not thick by any means, but I can see why Nomos sell a thinner hand-winding equivalent
- Finally, speaking of Nomos (or Stowa for that matter), the elephant in the room is that the styling is so close to a Nomos that it straddles the line between homage and replica. For me, the logo, the 'China Made' on the dial and the exhibition back clearly showing the movement mean it falls on the right side of that line - but I realise not everyone would agree.

Here's some quick pictures of mine:


----------



## playtech1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Just one more thing - the strap feels nice, but the stamp proudly reads 'General uine Leather' err.... methinks this is not Shell Cordovan!


----------



## Vicious49 (Mar 8, 2012)

Mine arrived a few days ago. I'm happy with it. It's definitely worth the money I paid for it. My dial is more on the white side and no blue screws. Not sure if I ended up with thick or thin hands.

Has anyone who ordered a shell strap from Ebay provide a link to the seller or auction? I can't seem to find it. The cheapest one I see is $72 and from international sellers, it's $50.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

I ordered yesterday from UHR-Band. It shipped yesterday for Germany, so hopefully I'll have it next week for a mini-review. There price is 24.90 Euro or 22.59 GBP. For me it worked out to 40.22 USD. These are '2nd quality', but from what I've read they are very nice. They are made of Horween Shell Cordovan, which is about as good as it gets.


----------



## Vicious49 (Mar 8, 2012)

ffeingol said:


> I ordered yesterday from UHR-Band. It shipped yesterday for Germany, so hopefully I'll have it next week for a mini-review. There price is 24.90 Euro or 22.59 GBP. For me it worked out to 40.22 USD. These are '2nd quality', but from what I've read they are very nice. They are made of Horween Shell Cordovan, which is about as good as it gets.


Thanks for the link. I'm guessing you ordered a black one because when I check brown, it only shows 18mm as an option.


----------



## Crushin (Oct 2, 2013)

Does it matter which way I turn the crown when setting the time. I am getting +30 sec a day i think (about 3 min per week). I know +30 sec a day is pretty bad, but I am not sure if me messing with the crown will make it worse. Its hard for me to get the seconds correct without messing with the crown going back and forth.


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

I must say Im not at all impressed with the blue model I ordered. The dial is flat and lifeless. Does anyone here have the black model? Im in need of a thin dress watch


----------



## magbarn (Mar 3, 2014)

Just got mine after several days from the Liao. It's decent for the price, but is anyone else come with really crappy spring bars? Mine are pretty suspect and feel like they're going to fall of any second. The strap is definitely low rent but at least replaceable. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Crushin (Oct 2, 2013)

Vicious49 said:


> Mine arrived a few days ago. I'm happy with it. It's definitely worth the money I paid for it. My dial is more on the white side and no blue screws. Not sure if I ended up with thick or thin hands.
> 
> Has anyone who ordered a shell strap from Ebay provide a link to the seller or auction? I can't seem to find it. The cheapest one I see is $72 and from international sellers, it's $50.
> 
> View attachment 1458804


What strap is on your watch in this picture? I want a strap like this. The one I have is the one that came with the watch. I just don't like how the leather 'bulges' out a little between the stitching.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

ffeingol said:


> I ordered yesterday from UHR-Band. It shipped yesterday for Germany, so hopefully I'll have it next week for a mini-review. There price is 24.90 Euro or 22.59 GBP. For me it worked out to 40.22 USD. These are '2nd quality', but from what I've read they are very nice. They are made of Horween Shell Cordovan, which is about as good as it gets.


I got mine, and it is very nice, and it is clearly a Nomos branded strap with a generic buckle, there was a somewhat deep but short cut on the underside, but I was able to glue it back together. The problem I have is that the one I received is 19.2mm across, so it has a gap when mounted on the Rodina. I've contacted the seller to see what they have to say about it. If it wasn't for the gap, I would definitely say it was a good deal.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

DerangedGoose said:


> I must say Im not at all impressed with the blue model I ordered. The dial is flat and lifeless. Does anyone here have the black model? Im in need of a thin dress watch


Here are the only shots I have of my rarely worn example:

















I don't have it in front of me now, but as I recall, it's a fairly glossy black (more evident perhaps in the second photo).


----------



## magbarn (Mar 3, 2014)

Other than the known cheap strap I've been happy with this watch. When compared to nist gov website it's about +7 on its first day. Pretty good. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kushty (Apr 28, 2012)

What straps would you recommend for this? I'd like a leather brown or black for £30 or less. Looks like people have had issues with seconds straps so don't really want one of those...


----------



## kermit66 (Apr 14, 2014)

Anyone know if good-stuffs ships to Australia?


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

I had mentioned earlier that my brother's Rodina had stopped working. I swapped watches with him (easier than trying to fix it on the spot), and noticed that the crown felt funny (unusual resistance) when pulling to the setting position. I opened it and found nothing wrong, except that a small crumble of a black rubbery substance fell out from somewhere (case, or crown). No loose screws, no obvious corrosion or dirt besides the black crumbly substance. Now it runs OK. I never had looked at the inside of the crown of mine: do these watches have a rubber gasket inside the crown that might have disintegrated?


----------



## crafty35a (Apr 20, 2014)

Ghostan said:


> Love the watch, my first purchase after following F71 for months.
> View attachment 1232809


Can I ask what strap that is? It looks great!


----------



## wetnose (Mar 13, 2011)

For Canadians in the thread, do you know if UPS was used or just ordinary mail? UPS has this nasty practice of tacking on a $50 brokerage fee.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

wetnose said:


> For Canadians in the thread, do you know if UPS was used or just ordinary mail? UPS has this nasty practice of tacking on a $50 brokerage fee.


Your Rodina will be shipped using the postal service.


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

Greetings from Portugal.

I have to say that I've found out what I think IMHO the perfect strap for our Rodinas: Handmade Cork Straps

They are made from real cork, natural color or dark brown, being very pliable and comfortable.

Please visit THIS THREAD here at WUS to see some photos and reviews. Also HERE for a review from hodinkee.

Since I live in Portugal (and I am Portuguese) I can assist you in any way possible if you would like to order one of these straps from the Watch Museum (Museu do Relógio) located in Évora, Portugal.

You can choose if its 20mm-20mm, 20mm-18mm, the stitching color, etc etc...

As a bonus, the purchase supports the watch museum Museu do Relogio located in Serpa & Evora, Portugal!

Cheers,

Luís


----------



## Ghostan (Apr 1, 2013)

crafty35a said:


> Can I ask what strap that is? It looks great!


It is a brown derby strap from di-modell, I got it more expensive than buying online during a business trip in Bangkok (need to spend my remaining bahts). No regrets though, it is a fine comfortable strap, still in great condition after 1 yr.


----------



## gordoncwh (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm a new owner of a Rodina and so far i'm really pleased with it so far. However, I feel like the rotor seems a little unstable and loose compared to my Seiko SNK809, and it makes a really obvious sound when it turns, plus when holding it you can feel the rotor turning alot inside. It shifts alot compared to the Seiko's rotor. And also, how is everyone's watch holding up so far? I'm concerned it won't last as long and it has made me less inclined to wear it in case it spoils easy. Any feedback? Thanks!


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

Forgot to mention that I added a bit of heavy oil (PML stem oil) to the rotor ball bearing, which quieted it down.


----------



## Cgull (Mar 28, 2014)

just put on a new strap, darkened up the brown with some oil.


----------



## redbat (Apr 17, 2014)

Cgull said:


> just put on a new strap, darkened up the brown with some oil.


Very nice! What strap is that?

Getting my Rodina today or tomorrow - can't wait!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I just got mine today. Very happy with it.


Only problem is the white face come randomly with brown strap, which is not on par with good quality of the case. It look more like PVC rather than real leather. Within 12 hours of wearing, after taking on and off my wrist for more the 10 times, crack lines starts appearing.


No problem, after reading the whole thread, I already know what's coming. Drop by my favorite watch shop and spend about US$10 on a Paros black Kevlar strap with a new pair of spring bars. Straight away feel the whole quality of the watch gone up a few notches.


Will later update you all with accuracy info and a picture of my new watch with the Kevlar strap.


i did notice that no one mention changing their straps to Kevlar type in this thread.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> i did notice that no one mention changing their straps to Kevlar type in this thread.


Upload some photos of it to see what it looks like when done :-!


----------



## brndon (Apr 22, 2014)

I ordered my Rodina on the 22nd and I have yet to receive any tracking information.

How long does it take before tracking information is supplied?


----------



## barry72 (Jun 3, 2013)

brndon said:


> I ordered my Rodina on the 22nd and I have yet to receive any tracking information.
> 
> How long does it take before tracking information is supplied?


usually within 10 days, don't worry Jun will send it at some point but is probably working hard on getting all the orders out.


----------



## barry72 (Jun 3, 2013)

redbat said:


> Very nice! What strap is that?
> 
> Getting my Rodina today or tomorrow - can't wait!


The only strap for this watch is a Shell Cordovan one for Nomos...


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

barry72 said:


> The only strap for this watch is a Shell Cordovan one for Nomos...


And hopefully mine is being delivered today, so I'll have a mini-review once I get it / get it on the watch.


----------



## crafty35a (Apr 20, 2014)

barry72 said:


> usually within 10 days, don't worry Jun will send it at some point but is probably working hard on getting all the orders out.


I ordered mine on the 20th and received a tracking email yesterday (the 27th). Unfortunately, I never got a response to the email I sent asking to pay for an additional strap and upgraded shipping.


----------



## billywaffles (Apr 22, 2014)

I just got my box in the mail, came over the weekend but I had it shipped to the office, so I got it this morning. No watch in the box, just an empty box with the strap in it, pretty sad about it all. I know it wasn't the seller, he is a pretty honest person from what I have heard and seen around here, just sucks to get ripped off by the shipping company. I am sure it was stolen during the shipping process.


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

billywaffles said:


> I just got my box in the mail, came over the weekend but I had it shipped to the office, so I got it this morning. No watch in the box, just an empty box with the strap in it, pretty sad about it all. I know it wasn't the seller, he is a pretty honest person from what I have heard and seen around here, just sucks to get ripped off by the shipping company. I am sure it was stolen during the shipping process.


That really sucks. Weird that whoever took the watch went the trouble to actually remove the strap and didn't just take it all.


----------



## redbat (Apr 17, 2014)

crafty35a said:


> I ordered mine on the 20th and received a tracking email yesterday (the 27th). Unfortunately, I never got a response to the email I sent asking to pay for an additional strap and upgraded shipping.


He's a pretty busy guy, but it's possible that you might still get your brown strap. Then again, if you didn't include that request in a note with the actual order (as stated in the watch description), you might not, especially if he fulfills orders based on the actual order information received. That said, you might still get a brown strap, as I think the strap colors are random. Mine is black, soon to be swapped out for a brown Di-Modell strap.

Good luck!


----------



## redbat (Apr 17, 2014)

billywaffles said:


> I just got my box in the mail, came over the weekend but I had it shipped to the office, so I got it this morning. No watch in the box, just an empty box with the strap in it, pretty sad about it all. I know it wasn't the seller, he is a pretty honest person from what I have heard and seen around here, just sucks to get ripped off by the shipping company. I am sure it was stolen during the shipping process.


I'd email him if you haven't already. He might replace it.


----------



## billywaffles (Apr 22, 2014)

That's what I did, Jun Lioa has a pretty solid reputation and I am sure it wasn't him that screwed me on this one. It is the dead middle of the night in China, so I am not expecting any reply till tomorrow at the earliest. Hopefully we can get things settled, only time will tell... (damnit that was a terrible dad joke)



redbat said:


> I'd email him if you haven't already. He might replace it.


----------



## redbat (Apr 17, 2014)

billywaffles said:


> That's what I did, Jun Lioa has a pretty solid reputation and I am sure it wasn't him that screwed me on this one. It is the dead middle of the night in China, so I am not expecting any reply till tomorrow at the earliest. Hopefully we can get things settled, only time will tell... (damnit that was a terrible dad joke)


So you're saying you'll be "watch"ing your inbox like a (night)hawk? <-little EcoDrive humor there

(sorry)


----------



## freeman4ever (Jun 1, 2013)

*Funky Cold Rodina* on Di Modell Rallye:










As previously mentioned, the strap that comes with this watch is very low quality...so low that I had to mount a Rallye I had lying around while I wait for my "old-man" brown shell cordovan. I do not like the look of the Rallye, but it will have to do.

My Rodina came with a bright white face and blued screws. I wish it was off-white, but it is what it is. b-)


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am a new owner of this fine watch.

Mine was bought at Ebay, white dial with no blue screws. The strap is low quality, will replace it ASAP with a dark brown Portuguese Cork Watch strap.

Cheers!


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

freeman4ever said:


> *Funky Cold Rodina* on Di Modell Rallye:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, that has the blue screws, the same as mine! Where'd you get it ? I wonder how come, you think there was a batch with blue screws ?

Also, how accurate is yours, mine is very accurate, 4-5s/day, even less if worn for longer periods of time. Although I'm sure it has nothing to do with the blue screws :-d



Lusitanv said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am a new owner of this fine watch.
> 
> ...


Most of these come without the blue screws. The blue screws seem to have been some fluke, maybe


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

.


----------



## Domagoj Stunic (Jan 11, 2014)

Rodina with a brown suede strap...


----------



## brndon (Apr 22, 2014)

Just receive my shipping confirmation and tracking number today.

Hopefully it arrives within a couple of weeks


----------



## gunsandammo (Feb 2, 2014)

This watch on ebay might be of interest to people in this thread. Apparently available on taobao as well.

I like the plain dial, will wait for it to come down in price a little.


----------



## freeman4ever (Jun 1, 2013)

gunsandammo said:


> This watch on ebay might be of interest to people in this thread. Apparently available on taobao as well.
> 
> I like the plain dial, will wait for it to come down in price a little.


Dead ringer for a Stowa Antea:


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

freeman4ever said:


> Dead ringer for a Stowa Antea:
> 
> View attachment 1479544


Yes 

The funny thing is that with these "manufacturers" , they charge you more for the plain dial than either of the Rodina or "Stowa" versions. Go figure! I'd have thought they should give you a small discount for the saved paint 

As long as the price of the real deal will be out of reach for the many fans of these though, these "manufacturers" will continue to flourish. In all honesty, after having a Rodina myself, I can see why, it's simply a well made watch for 100 or so bucks...can't beat that with a stick!


----------



## crafty35a (Apr 20, 2014)

My Rodina arrived over the weekend. It's beautiful! I got blue movement screws, which is great. The dial does seem pure white though, which is somewhat disappointing - no subtle silver effect like the Stowa/Nomos/other Rodinas have.


----------



## muddtt (Apr 8, 2014)

hooray! my rodina is here. looks great.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

crafty35a said:


> My Rodina arrived over the weekend. It's beautiful! I got blue movement screws, which is great. The dial does seem pure white though, which is somewhat disappointing - no subtle silver effect like the Stowa/Nomos/other Rodinas have.


Could you share a photo ? Never saw one with a pure with dial, I have a hunch you're not looking at the dial in the right light


----------



## NickNCut (Feb 22, 2014)

I think I have one sitting on my kitchen counter right now. A little over a week ago (I checked my email and it was 9 days ago) I told my wife I wanted one for our anniversary, which was Tuesday the 6th. On our anniversary my wife just gave me a t-shirt and said my present hadn't arrived yet. Right away I thought she got me the watch and expected to wait a couple of weeks to get it. Today I got home from work and there was a small box in the mailbox with indications it came from China. But my wife has to do this dinner thing for work and won't be home until like 9:00. So I will have to wait a few more hours to see if I got a Rodina or if it is just something else (I give it a 90% chance of being a Rodina, but can't explain the super fast shipping).

I will keep you all posted with pictures if it is true.


----------



## kermit66 (Apr 14, 2014)

Think I'll order this from good-stuffs. Can anyone give me a reason not to? The bloke seems legitimate. Thank you.


----------



## muddtt (Apr 8, 2014)

kermit66 said:


> Think I'll order this from good-stuffs. Can anyone give me a reason not to? The bloke seems legitimate. Thank you.


seems like plenty of people have ordered their with good results.


----------



## kermit66 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you for your reply. I've made an order from them but forgot to include strap colour in a note. I just emailed the seller, has anyone had experience dealing with this seller? I hope I get the colour I want.


----------



## taramji (Apr 6, 2014)

kermit66 said:


> Thank you for your reply. I've made an order from them but forgot to include strap colour in a note. I just emailed the seller, has anyone had experience dealing with this seller? I hope I get the colour I want.


Be nice. From previous posts in the thread, he refunds money to people he doesn't want to deal with.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mavrik13 (Feb 19, 2014)

kermit66 said:


> Thank you for your reply. I've made an order from them but forgot to include strap colour in a note. I just emailed the seller, has anyone had experience dealing with this seller? I hope I get the colour I want.


Truthfully, the strap that comes with the watch is garbage and it doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things. This is coming from someone who is NOT a strap snob (i.e. I own 7 watches and 7 straps). Do yourself a favour and order a replacement strap now. I bought this in dark brown: Strapsco Vintage Style Thick Leather Watch Strap Mens Band 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm | eBay and am a fan... though I really am not a fan of the large buckle. The leather seems like a good quality to me (though, as mentioned before, I am not a strap snob).


----------



## Kanun (Dec 19, 2012)

mavrik13 said:


> Truthfully, the strap that comes with the watch is garbage and it doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things. This is coming from someone who is NOT a strap snob (i.e. I own 7 watches and 7 straps). Do yourself a favour and order a replacement strap now. I bought this in dark brown: Strapsco Vintage Style Thick Leather Watch Strap Mens Band 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm | eBay and am a fan... though I really am not a fan of the large buckle. The leather seems like a good quality to me (though, as mentioned before, I am not a strap snob).


Agreed. I ordered two straps (brown and black) from good stuffs when I ordered the watch and threw them both out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickNCut (Feb 22, 2014)

NickNCut said:


> I think I have one sitting on my kitchen counter right now. A little over a week ago (I checked my email and it was 9 days ago) I told my wife I wanted one for our anniversary, which was Tuesday the 6th. On our anniversary my wife just gave me a t-shirt and said my present hadn't arrived yet. Right away I thought she got me the watch and expected to wait a couple of weeks to get it. Today I got home from work and there was a small box in the mailbox with indications it came from China. But my wife has to do this dinner thing for work and won't be home until like 9:00. So I will have to wait a few more hours to see if I got a Rodina or if it is just something else (I give it a 90% chance of being a Rodina, but can't explain the super fast shipping).
> 
> I will keep you all posted with pictures if it is true.


When my wife got home she handed me the box and said happy anniversary. It was my Rodina as expected. I was amazed that it arrived in 9 days or less from China. I opened the box and instantly replaced my Certina Bristol with it.

It came in a square Rodina marked box, nice enough for a watch of this price. I was glad it wasn't one of those flatter boxes from a few months ago. The watch itself was perfect in every way. I could not find a mark, scratch, blemish etc. anywhere even with a 7x loupe. Skinny hands, white face and no blue screws. I was a little disappointed about the screws but glad it wasn't one of the more silvery faces from a few months ago. The band is garbage and stinky at first but the funk goes away after 24 hours for the most part. As for the sound, if I put it up to my ear and shake it, I can hear the rattling sound others have mentioned. But when wearing it I occasionally hear a metallic think, nothing annoying at all though. The regular rotor noise I never hear and the tick of it running has to be within an inch of my ear to hear.

I really like this watch and know it is going to get a lot of wrist time. Sorry no pictures. It has been overcast here since I got it other than my drive into work the first morning I had it. This watch looks best in sunlight, really shows the white face and when the hands catch the light and are so blue. So next time I see the sun I will try to grab a picture.


----------



## ahendy (Feb 26, 2014)

Just put my Rodina up for sale on F29. Gorgeous watch that feels well built and keeps great time, but I didn't really bond with it. Go grab it if you don't want to wait 2-3 weeks for delivery from China.


----------



## loose (May 23, 2012)

Is there any lume on the Rodina?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taramji (Apr 6, 2014)

loose said:


> Is there any lume on the Rodina?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't think so

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pureboy (Jan 29, 2014)

Bought 2 Rodinas from good-stuffs, white and black dial. Quickly replaced the strap on the white dial with a C&B long Chevlon. Not a perfect match with the thin lugs but miles ahead of the OEM. Still trying to find a good match for the black. White dial is plain white to my (admittedly colorblind) eyes, also the small seconds does not have the circular grooves which is a minor letdown. Screws are not blue but "fake" touches like that are not necessary to me. I would have preferred a cream accented dial. Also, in a perfectly quiet room the rotor can be a little noisy. However, despite these nitpicks, the sum total of the watch is quite impressive, especially considering the price. I have never seen a Nomos or Stowa in the flesh, but I doubt most non watch freaks would really notice the difference. The perfectly cylindrical case reminds me of an old car or aircraft guage.

In sum, this is a great bang for the buck watch, but just be sure it is what you are looking for and that your expectations are appropriate. At some point I might pony up for a Stowa or even a Nomos, but until then, I've found my Bauhaus dress watch.

Sent from CLASSIFIED


----------



## barry72 (Jun 3, 2013)

It would be good if they would now steer away from the classic nomos make-ups and focus more on the limited ones with colourful dials and different hands. I think the blue one is a good example of that and would also love to see a maroon one, a midnight blue, slate grey with tan numbers, I'm not very good with Photoshop but think you get the picture...


----------



## magbarn (Mar 3, 2014)

Other than shelling $100 for a nomos horween strap are there any other good strap alternatives?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freeman4ever (Jun 1, 2013)

magbarn said:


> Other than shelling $100 for a nomos horween strap are there any other good strap alternatives?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You could shell out $57.62 (based on the current exchange rate). Be prepared to wait, too. I'm very happy with mine. |>


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

freeman4ever said:


> You could shell out $57.62 (based on the current exchange rate). Be prepared to wait, too. I'm very happy with mine. |>


Wow these went up in price, they used to be cheaper I think.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

NewWatchTime said:


> Wow these went up in price, they used to be cheaper I think.


I think you might be thinking of the factory seconds. I ordered one, and it was supposed to be the 20mm version, but it only measures 19.2mm, which left a noticeable gap, so the watch is still on the original strap at the moment.

I tried asking the seller about sending it back, but he was nonresponsive until I filed an eBay claim. In fact, he only responded after eBay decided the case in my favor and refunded me, so I'm not at all happy with the costumer service of the strap seller.

I'll probably just keep wearing the Rodina on the original strap, and if I still like it in a few months, I'll look into picking up a Nomos Tangente 38 when I'm next in Europe.


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

mleok said:


> I think you might be thinking of the factory seconds. I ordered one, and it was supposed to be the 20mm version, but it only measures 19.2mm, which left a noticeable gap, so the watch is still on the original strap at the moment.
> 
> I tried asking the seller about sending it back, but he was nonresponsive until I filed an eBay claim. In fact, he only responded after eBay decided the case in my favor and refunded me, so I'm not at all happy with the costumer service of the strap seller.
> 
> I'll probably just keep wearing the Rodina on the original strap, and if I still like it in a few months, I'll look into picking up a Nomos Tangente 38 when I'm next in Europe.


Yes, I was thinking of the B stock, I thought that's what these were too. Sorry about the trouble with the seller.


----------



## magbarn (Mar 3, 2014)

What's the true lug-lug distance? 22mm? What strap size should I look for as 20mm leaves a gap?


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

magbarn said:


> What's the true lug-lug distance? 22mm? What strap size should I look for as 20mm leaves a gap?


20mm. You need a true 20mm strap, it won't leave any gaps.


----------



## kermit66 (Apr 14, 2014)

Pureboy said:


> Bought 2 Rodinas from good-stuffs, white and black dial.


I've ordered 5 days ago from the site, and emailed the owner using the contact us facility (to include a brown strap), with no reply or update at all. The money is pending in my account so I really have no idea what's going on, is this normal for anyone else?

To be clear, I've ordered from Good-Stuffs.

Thank you.


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

I placed an order with good-stuffs.com last night. I will wait for a week for any kind of response, then I will file a Paypal dispute.


----------



## Pureboy (Jan 29, 2014)

When I ordered from them, I waited a week and then inquired, and received a tracking number within 24 hours. 

Sent from CLASSIFIED


----------



## brndon (Apr 22, 2014)

I just received my Rodina today.
Ordered on 22/04/14
Tracking received on 01/05/14
Arrived 09/05/14, but didn't pick it up till today from the Post Office because I was away. 
Located in Australia.

Can't seem to add photos because the files are too large (400KB each...) I ordered a Rodina with numbers and politely asked for a brown strap. I got what I ordered! I have a white dial and blue hands. I don't seem to have any blue screws in the movement. I've seen some people to prefer one over the other / a certain batch is more favourable, can someone clarify that for me?


----------



## MatthewM24 (May 13, 2014)

brndon, I've read in previous posts that the concentric circles on the seconds dial aren't visible unless under magnification. Are you able to confirm this (can they be viewed in normal conditions)? 

I know it may seem minor, but I quite like that little detail. I would have ordered today if not for reading that recent batches seem to have shallower circles. I've got my fingers crossed that someone will soon receive a watch with clearly visible circles and I will be able to get one from the same batch (bit of a stretch, I know).


----------



## brndon (Apr 22, 2014)

MatthewM24 said:


> brndon, I've read in previous posts that the concentric circles on the seconds dial aren't visible unless under magnification. Are you able to confirm this (can they be viewed in normal conditions)?
> 
> I know it may seem minor, but I quite like that little detail. I would have ordered today if not for reading that recent batches seem to have shallower circles. I've got my fingers crossed that someone will soon receive a watch with clearly visible circles and I will be able to get one from the same batch (bit of a stretch, I know).


Well I can see mine if I tilt it at the right angle but it's very hard to see unless you have a macro lens or an equivalent. If I gave the watch to someone else and didn't mention the concentric circles they probably wouldn't notice it. They are present though, just very very small.


----------



## barry72 (Jun 3, 2013)

kermit66 said:


> I've ordered 5 days ago from the site, and emailed the owner using the contact us facility (to include a brown strap), with no reply or update at all. The money is pending in my account so I really have no idea what's going on, is this normal for anyone else?
> 
> To be clear, I've ordered from Good-Stuffs.
> 
> Thank you.


Very normal, he is a one-man band and is probably focusing on shipping the orders out.


----------



## barry72 (Jun 3, 2013)

phoenix844884 said:


> I placed an order with good-stuffs.com last night. I will wait for a week for any kind of response, then I will file a Paypal dispute.


Probably better to buy a watch locally with that amount of patience. Also Paypal will usually rule in favour of the seller if they can prove they have posted the item...


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

phoenix844884 said:


> I placed an order with good-stuffs.com last night. I will wait for a week for any kind of response, then I will file a Paypal dispute.


Hmmm..... In my humble experience, things don't work that way on the internet.

There's generally a time zone difference.
You get a good price on the internet because the sellers do things in their own time.

I waited a week for good-stuffs to send a tracking number.

You've got 40 days to file a complaint - I'd suggest you wait. IMHO, real watch guys tend to be temperamental.


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm not sure why there's negativity around Jun & good-stuffs.com. He's always shipped within a few days of my placing an order, and notified me of a tracking number when he did. He's on the other side of the world, and there are challenges associated with that. I think he's dealt with them efficiently. When I received a defective watch, he was polite and prompt about arranging an exchange. When the replacement watch was stolen out of the box during shipment, he was apologetic and promptly posted me a new one. As far as I'm concerned, the fact that we can easily communicate with, buy from, and have goods shipped to us from, a gentleman in China is pretty close to magic.

He's operating a one man shop that provides excellent prices and has some items that aren't otherwise easily available to me. I'm happy with the customer service I've received. He always gets it done, and the waits and communication are much better than some other vendors that are commonly used here.



wildpack said:


> Hmmm..... In my humble experience, things don't work that way on the internet.
> 
> There's generally a time zone difference.
> You get a good price on the internet because the sellers do things in their own time.
> ...


----------



## kermit66 (Apr 14, 2014)

GoJoshGo said:


> I'm not sure why there's negativity around Jun & good-stuffs.com. He's always shipped within a few days of my placing an order, and notified me of a tracking number when he did. He's on the other side of the world, and there are challenges associated with that. I think he's dealt with them efficiently. When I received a defective watch, he was polite and prompt about arranging an exchange. When the replacement watch was stolen out of the box during shipment, he was apologetic and promptly posted me a new one. As far as I'm concerned, the fact that we can easily communicate with, buy from, and have goods shipped to us from, a gentleman in China is pretty close to magic.
> 
> He's operating a one man shop that provides excellent prices and has some items that aren't otherwise easily available to me. I'm happy with the customer service I've received. He always gets it done, and the waits and communication are much better than some other vendors that are commonly used here.


Was a tad skeptical about ordering from this site and you've put me at ease. Thank you.



brndon said:


> I just received my Rodina today.
> Ordered on 22/04/14
> Tracking received on 01/05/14
> Arrived 09/05/14, but didn't pick it up till today from the Post Office because I was away.
> Located in Australia.


Exactly what I wanted to know, thank you.


----------



## RubenJ (Apr 11, 2014)

Do the lugs stick out as much as they seem to do in pictures?

Don't have a big wrist, so while I can pull off a 40mm watch, it seems as though with the lugs on this they would stick out too much on a smaller wrist?


----------



## kermit66 (Apr 14, 2014)

What is your wrist size?


----------



## RubenJ (Apr 11, 2014)

Around 6,5 - 6,7

Pretty flat wrist though so it's a little wider than what you'd expect for that kind of small wrist.


----------



## kermit66 (Apr 14, 2014)

Search the thread for pics with your size wrist.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

brndon said:


> Well I can see mine if I tilt it at the right angle but it's very hard to see unless you have a macro lens or an equivalent. If I gave the watch to someone else and didn't mention the concentric circles they probably wouldn't notice it. They are present though, just very very small.


When did you got yours? I got mine end of April 2014. I am sure mine got no circular grooves. I even put it under the SmartScope, set it to 200X, use all sorts of lighting to verify. Nope, no concentric lines on the dial face underneath the second hand.

I think it is the latest batches after Jan/Feb 2014 period comes with pure white faces and no concentric lines. The whole dial face seems to be plastic molded.

Hope that I will be free to follow up with some pictures a few days later, so that you can understand how mine looks.

Have a great day!


----------



## MatthewM24 (May 13, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> When did you got yours? I got mine end of April 2014. I am sure mine got no circular grooves. I even put it under the SmartScope, set it to 200X, use all sorts of lighting to verify. Nope, no concentric lines on the dial face underneath the second hand.
> 
> I think it is the latest batches after Jan/Feb 2014 period comes with pure white faces and no concentric lines. The whole dial face seems to be plastic molded.
> 
> ...


This is the exact opposite of what I wanted to hear haha. I'm glad you could provide a bit of extra information about this, though. I quite liked the way the distinguishable concentric circles broke up the stirility of the watch face. Kinda seems like Rodina is going backwards a (tiny) bit by phasing? it out.


----------



## crafty35a (Apr 20, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> When did you got yours? I got mine end of April 2014. I am sure mine got no circular grooves. I even put it under the SmartScope, set it to 200X, use all sorts of lighting to verify. Nope, no concentric lines on the dial face underneath the second hand.
> 
> I think it is the latest batches after Jan/Feb 2014 period comes with pure white faces and no concentric lines. The whole dial face seems to be plastic molded.


Definitely not true -- I ordered mine on 4/19, and it has concentric circles on the seconds dial. Barely visible to the naked eye, at the right angle/light.




MatthewM24 said:


> This is the exact opposite of what I wanted to hear haha. I'm glad you could provide a bit of extra information about this, though. I quite liked the way the distinguishable concentric circles broke up the stirility of the watch face. Kinda seems like Rodina is going backwards a (tiny) bit by phasing? it out.


Have they ever really been easily visible, though? I recall many people throughout this thread saying they could only see the circles with a loupe.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I bought my current Rodina after Jan/Feb 2014, and it does have very subtle concentric circles on the subdial. 200x magnification is overkill, use a 7x loupe, as you're probably just looking at a single groove at that magnification.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

RubenJ said:


> Do the lugs stick out as much as they seem to do in pictures?
> 
> Don't have a big wrist, so while I can pull off a 40mm watch, it seems as though with the lugs on this they would stick out too much on a smaller wrist?


7" wrist. Pictured on a Hirsch Liberty which was a bit stiff so switched to a nicer (though much cheaper) tan/brown leather strap which is soft an supple and makes the watch extremely comfortable, I simply forget that I'm wearing. See 2nd photo.

The only other watch out of my collection of many that is more comfy than this is the Citizen Stiletto but that's 4mm thick so can't really cumpare them 

P.S. sorry for the crappy pics , taken with phone and in very poor lighting conditions, especially the second snapped just now.


















UPDATE> A slightly better pic taken this morning.


----------



## brndon (Apr 22, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> When did you got yours? I got mine end of April 2014. I am sure mine got no circular grooves. I even put it under the SmartScope, set it to 200X, use all sorts of lighting to verify. Nope, no concentric lines on the dial face underneath the second hand.
> 
> I think it is the latest batches after Jan/Feb 2014 period comes with pure white faces and no concentric lines. The whole dial face seems to be plastic molded.
> 
> ...


Can't embed my pics, but here are the links: 
You can see the concentric lines pretty clearly with this picture if you zoom in on the seconds dial. Taken with an iPhone 5 and the box was sitting on my window sill for natural lighting.
http://i.imgur.com/xNqls7P.jpg

iPhone 5 quality close ups of the rings.
http://i.imgur.com/3EcKqxo.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/6EUUWOh.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/FK0JhSx.jpg

Like I said:
_Ordered on 22/04/14_
_Tracking received on 01/05/14_
_Arrived 09/05/14
Located in Australia.

EDIT: For RubenJ, my wrist is approximately 18cm in diameter (measured just before the wrist bone) and here's what my Rodina looks like on my wrist.
_http://i.imgur.com/EooxlEr.jpg

I use the 3rd hole on the strap. When I rattle my wrist around the watch moves slightly but because I tend to sweat a little during the day the watch stop moving around when I walk or move my arm. 4th hole is too loose for me :/


----------



## taramji (Apr 6, 2014)

brndon said:


> Can't embed my pics, but here are the links:
> You can see the concentric lines pretty clearly with this picture if you zoom in on the seconds dial. Taken with an iPhone 5 and the box was sitting on my window sill for natural lighting.
> http://i.imgur.com/xNqls7P.jpg
> 
> ...


I ordered mine about a week before you and I'm certain mine does not have the rings at all. Tried to view under a cheap 10x magnifier as well.

I'll try to upload photos later.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## freeman4ever (Jun 1, 2013)

luho05 said:


> I ordered mine about a week before you and I'm certain mine does not have the rings at all. Tried to view under a cheap 10x magnifier as well.


The rings are there; I cannot see mine with the naked eye, but under 20x, they are visable, albeit barely. It is almost as if the white coating was too heavily applied, burying the rings.


----------



## RubenJ (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks for the reactions, it seems to look pretty good even on the smaller wrist.

Seen some pictures halfway this thread of someone with a 14-15cm wrist and the lugs were sticking out slightly. I guess a 17cm wrist like mine should be okay then.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

RubenJ said:


> Thanks for the reactions, it seems to look pretty good even on the smaller wrist.
> 
> Seen some pictures halfway this thread of someone with a 14-15cm wrist and the lugs were sticking out slightly. I guess a 17cm wrist like mine should be okay then.


In cm mine is just under 18 so you should be fine


----------



## 251496 (May 16, 2014)

Hi All, Big fan here; thanks for the community, thread, and awareness of such a solid looking watch. 

I have a question about the Rodina I just received today. Is it normal when I pull the crown out to adjust the time, the sweep-second-hand does not pause? It doesn't stop on my Rodina and makes it difficult to set an accurate time. In addition, it is hard to sync the sweep-second-hand with the movement of the minute-hand. What I mean is, for each full rotation of the second-hand, the minute-hand doesn't tick into its corresponding slot on the dial to represent the minute it is on. Instead it is stuck in limbo. I hope that made sense.

Is the case for a lot of owners? Should I be concerned? Request an exchange?

Thank you for your time.

Cheers.

p/s.: I have pulled the crown out with as much force as I care to exert on it and the second-hand still doesn't pause.


----------



## crafty35a (Apr 20, 2014)

zealousalien said:


> p/s.: I have pulled the crown out with as much force as I care to exert on it and the second-hand still doesn't pause.


That's normal -- the ST-17 is a non-hacking movement, which means the seconds continue even with the crown pulled. What you'll find is if you turn the crown a bit (as if adjusting the time) and hold it, the seconds will stop moving. You can then release the crown when the seconds are synced up, and it will continue ticking from there.


----------



## 251496 (May 16, 2014)

crafty35a said:


> That's normal -- the ST-17 is a non-hacking movement, which means the seconds continue even with the crown pulled. What you'll find is if you turn the crown a bit (as if adjusting the time) and hold it, the seconds will stop moving. You can then release the crown when the seconds are synced up, and it will continue ticking from there.


Ah, that allays my concerns. Thank you for the quick response and the work-around tip.

Ending note: My Rodina is pure white dial, no concentric circles on the second-hand, and no blue screws. Seems like I lucked out on all three fronts (silver dial; concentric; and blue screws). I am still happy with the watch.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mleok said:


> I bought my current Rodina after Jan/Feb 2014, and it does have very subtle concentric circles on the subdial. 200x magnification is overkill, use a 7x loupe, as you're probably just looking at a single groove at that magnification.


Sorry, it seems that my guess was not correct that the batch after Jan/Feb does not have concentric circles. Based on all recent feedback of everyone here, t seems to be a mixed.

Anyway, mine does not have the concentric circles. Below are my pictures and findings that confirms that is true.

The last picture contains the laser line scan X-Z axis n the upper right side.

Anyway, no problem for me. I still love this watch. Will post some wrist shots next week.

Have a nice day!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

crafty35a said:


> Definitely not true -- I ordered mine on 4/19, and it has concentric circles on the seconds dial. Barely visible to the naked eye, at the right angle/light.
> 
> 
> 
> Have they ever really been easily visible, though? I recall many people throughout this thread saying they could only see the circles with a loupe.


Sorry, I might have guessed wrongly about the batch after Jan/Feb do not have concentric circles.

See my pictures at #1008.

Have a great day!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

MatthewM24 said:


> This is the exact opposite of what I wanted to hear haha. I'm glad you could provide a bit of extra information about this, though. I quite liked the way the distinguishable concentric circles broke up the stirility of the watch face. Kinda seems like Rodina is going backwards a (tiny) bit by phasing? it out.


No problem. I still like this watch without the circles, very much.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mleok said:


> I bought my current Rodina after Jan/Feb 2014, and it does have very subtle concentric circles on the subdial. 200x magnification is overkill, use a 7x loupe, as you're probably just looking at a single groove at that magnification.


At 2000x then I might be looking at single groove.

See #1008 for the pictures to understand. Laser line scan (10mm length) shows the whole dial face is of about the same roughness and no rings at all.

Well, it seems that I am the "lucky" ones who got such model.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

brndon said:


> Can't embed my pics, but here are the links:
> You can see the concentric lines pretty clearly with this picture if you zoom in on the seconds dial. Taken with an iPhone 5 and the box was sitting on my window sill for natural lighting.
> http://i.imgur.com/xNqls7P.jpg
> 
> ...


Thanks for feedback. Good that yours has the circles.

Wear it in good health!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dan83bz said:


> Upload some photos of it to see what it looks like when done :-!


There you go.
My puny 6.2" wrist.
First two is the original brown strap.
The next four on Kevlar.
The last four on Nato strap.
A very versatile watch. If I am only allow to wear only one watch, this will be the one (if you like variety).
I enjoy wearing this drees/casual watch.

Accuracy:
First five days was less than -1 sec per day. Now ranges from -8 to -25 sec per day. Not too bad.

Just got my Squale 20 ATMOS Classic. Will be reviewing it next month.


----------



## gogmeister (Apr 4, 2013)

Finally some shots on wrists close to mine in size (6,3in). Thank you for these. it looks quite fine, and, as you say, it suggests versatility at this size (to wrist ratio), somewhere between a dress watch (which is supposed to wear smaller) and and a more casual(yet decent) variant. I was thinking of buying it with precisely this in mind.
Tempted yet again!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

gogmeister said:


> Finally some shots on wrists close to mine in size (6,3in). Thank you for these. it looks quite fine, and, as you say, it suggests versatility at this size (to wrist ratio), somewhere between a dress watch (which is supposed to wear smaller) and and a more casual(yet decent) variant. I was thinking of buying it with precisely this in mind.
> Tempted yet again!


You are welcome.

In fact, I like it enough to consider buying Nomos 35mm for my wife. Now thinking of saving for our 20th anniversary.

Anyway, the Rodina is the best valued watch in my collection.

Have a nice day!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

It would be closer to perfection if it is full dial face lume, 100m water resistance with screw crown, costing below US$240/-.

What do you all think?


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

SimpleWatchMan, i'm liking it on that kevlar, thinking this will be the way to go for me when i eventually pick up one of these, very cool

Chris


----------



## playtech1 (Sep 21, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> It would be closer to perfection if it is full dial face lume, 100m water resistance with screw crown, costing below US$240/-.
> 
> What do you all think?


To be honest, I'm not keen! That sounds like a very different watch indeed!


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm sorry, but i'd have to agree, as a not yet but soon to be owner, part of this watch's appeal and charm, for me at least, is the vfm factor, and it's a dress/casual watch, depending on strap, doesn't need 100m wr or a screw down crown, and esp not a full lume dial or a 200% price increase.

Chris


----------



## Lucible (Feb 14, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> In fact, I like it enough to consider buying Nomos 35mm for my wife. Now thinking of saving for our 20th anniversary.
> 
> ...


If you're going to go down the Nomos route, consider a Nomos 33mm for your wife - I find it works much better for ladies' wrists.

The shots of your Rodina are fantastic, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lucible (Feb 14, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> It would be closer to perfection if it is full dial face lume, 100m water resistance with screw crown, costing below US$240/-.
> 
> What do you all think?


Why do you need a semi-formal watch to have those features? Secondly, a full dial lume would change the entire nature of the dial. All subtlety would be ruined.

Thirdly, part of the Rodina's charm is how cheap it is. There's no point in adding unnecessary features and damaging the VFM factor.


----------



## RubenJ (Apr 11, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> There you go.
> My puny 6.2" wrist.
> First two is the original brown strap.
> The next four on Kevlar.
> ...


Thanks for these shots, they have tipped the scale for me. I'm going to order myself one as soon as I resolve the issue with my other watch in airmail limbo.


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> There you go.
> My puny 6.2" wrist.
> First two is the original brown strap.
> The next four on Kevlar.
> ...


God damn it. I've been telling myself that lug to lug distance is too far apart that it will look too big for ny wrist. Now, i dont have any excuse. Haha.


----------



## loose (May 23, 2012)

Is it easy to change the strap on this?

Do you need some kind of tool?

Also what size straps fit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crafty35a (Apr 20, 2014)

loose said:


> Is it easy to change the strap on this?
> 
> Do you need some kind of tool?
> 
> ...


Very easy. You just need a spring bar tool. But even a pushpin would probably work, since the lugs are drilled (if you don't mind risking a minor scratch). 20mm straps will fit.


----------



## Lucible (Feb 14, 2014)

crafty35a said:


> Very easy. You just need a spring bar tool. But even a pushpin would probably work, since the lugs are drilled (if you don't mind risking a minor scratch). 20mm straps will fit.


Yeah, with drilled lugs, you just need something long and thin to give the end of the spring bar a push - I wouldn't bother buying a tool for it. ;-)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Lucible said:


> If you're going to go down the Nomos route, consider a Nomos 33mm for your wife - I find it works much better for ladies' wrists.
> 
> The shots of your Rodina are fantastic, thanks for sharing!


Thank you for the advise. It seems that you have the 33mm. Any wrist shot for us to admire?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Lucible said:


> Why do you need a semi-formal watch to have those features? Secondly, a full dial lume would change the entire nature of the dial. All subtlety would be ruined.
> 
> Thirdly, part of the Rodina's charm is how cheap it is. There's no point in adding unnecessary features and damaging the VFM factor.


Yes, quite silly for a dress watch to have such features. And yes, the full lume face will change the entire of the dial.

But almost all my recent collections are dive watches. Only two that does not belong to the dive watch gene is this Rodina and Ball Fireman Victory (silver face).

The Victory which IMO belongs to the dress watch category. But it has screw-in crown with 100m water resistance and Tritium tubes. It is suitable for my lifestyle of swimming after work and frequent visit to the cinemas.

The recent visit the movie while wearing my Rodina make me realize the ability to see time in the dark is an important factor, at least to me.

Anyway, the Rodina at 1/10 price of the Victory represent great value to me. But I do not mind paying a bit more for such wish list features in a Bauhaus design watch.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

loose said:


> Is it easy to change the strap on this?
> 
> Do you need some kind of tool?
> 
> ...


Yes, extremely easy for NATO straps. No tools needed. Just google search for video clip on NATO strap installation, you will easily understand.

But first you need to remove the original "leather" belt that come with it. I usually use paper clip to push into the lug holes to release the spring bars.

Just make sure the NATO strap you might be getting is 20mm width. I just ordered a bunch of 20mm nylon NATO strap for less than $2 each over the internet.


----------



## loose (May 23, 2012)

Cheers guys.

That's helpful to know.

Think I might order the watch as I want a watch that is good for changing straps.

Would it also be easy to change the strap on a seiko sumo or would I need some sort of tool?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AyeCee (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey guys, I made an order just over a week ago on eBay from 'trusthonestman' and on the purchases page in my orders this message has come up next to the item:
"We had to remove this listing from the site and you're not required to complete the transaction. If you've already sent payment, the sale should process as normal and you don't have anything to worry about. If you have any questions about delivery, please check tracking or contact your seller. If you run into any trouble along the way eBay is here to help. Please visit the Resolution Centre to help resolve any problems you may encounter."
I did complete the transaction, and it says it has shipped. Do I have to do anything? Sorry, I'm a bit of an eBay noob haha.


----------



## taramji (Apr 6, 2014)

AyeCee said:


> Hey guys, I made an order just over a week ago on eBay from 'trusthonestman' and on the purchases page in my orders this message has come up next to the item:
> "We had to remove this listing from the site and you're not required to complete the transaction. If you've already sent payment, the sale should process as normal and you don't have anything to worry about. If you have any questions about delivery, please check tracking or contact your seller. If you run into any trouble along the way eBay is here to help. Please visit the Resolution Centre to help resolve any problems you may encounter."
> I did complete the transaction, and it says it has shipped. Do I have to do anything? Sorry, I'm a bit of an eBay noob haha.


It doesn't sound like you do if it's already shipped.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thank you for the advise. It seems that you have the 33mm. Any wrist shot for us to admire?


Lucible,

Saw your Nomos watch on the other thread.

Very, very beautiful watch indeed.

I should start saving up!

Have a great day!


----------



## Lucible (Feb 14, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Lucible,
> 
> Saw your Nomos watch on the other thread.
> 
> ...


I'll get you some better ones. ;-) You should check the nomos website, the 33 comes in a few different colour schemes, depending on your fine lady's tastes. 

Edit: See my latest 'WRUW' post for new shots.


----------



## barry72 (Jun 3, 2013)

AyeCee said:


> Hey guys, I made an order just over a week ago on eBay from 'trusthonestman' and on the purchases page in my orders this message has come up next to the item:
> "We had to remove this listing from the site and you're not required to complete the transaction. If you've already sent payment, the sale should process as normal and you don't have anything to worry about. If you have any questions about delivery, please check tracking or contact your seller. If you run into any trouble along the way eBay is here to help. Please visit the Resolution Centre to help resolve any problems you may encounter."
> I did complete the transaction, and it says it has shipped. Do I have to do anything? Sorry, I'm a bit of an eBay noob haha.


Ebay is having a massive round-up to remove possible counterfeit / replica goods of their site, one of my listings has also been pulled for having the word homage in the title, so it's probably related to that....


----------



## regprentice (May 22, 2014)

My rodina came today and i'm very pleased. Ordered 10 days ago via good stuffs. Received an email confirmation after 5 days. This contained a courier tracking number for yodel however that only showed tracking information today when it came into the uk. 

For the last 5 days it has been showing as 'awaiting collection' which was rather disconcerting however i have read the whole thread and had faith.

The watch received has a pure white dial. The second dial has visible circular grooves. I was delighted to receive one with blued screws visible through the viewing panel. The blued screws and some gold coloured parts create a rather beautiful and not at all cheap looking movement. Very pleased. Noise is minimal and not at all noticable... only audible if you hold watch to your ear and shake your wrist vigorously.

I dont feel the watch wears as large as some others do though that may be to do with my fat wrists (i dont measure them in the same way i dont stand on scales...)

The only negative so far was opening the box... i built myself up to open it and see the watch for the first time only for the watch to be double wrapped in bubble wrap inside the case... rather spoiled the moment as i had to tear the stuff apart to see it properly. Oh and its a fingerprint magnet. 

All in all its a beautiful watch and a really nice inexpensive place for a newbie (like me) to start in watches.


----------



## kermit66 (Apr 14, 2014)

Mine also arrived this morning. 
Ordered: 12th of May
Received tracking: 16th of May
Arrived: 23rd of May. 

Blue screws. Concentric circles around second hand. and a very beautiful silver-white dial.

Will post pics if desired. But the circles are pretty visible to naked eye.


----------



## tmstu (Dec 18, 2013)

I ordered and paid on Sunday (the 18th) and am still waiting for my shipping / tracking notice which is what I was expecting but the anticipation is rising.

Blue screws and visible concentric circles would be great but I'm hoping rather than expecting.



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relgozen (May 15, 2014)

Hey guys, I have a 6 inch wrist. Would this watch look too bulky/big on it?


----------



## taramji (Apr 6, 2014)

Ari Gozenput said:


> Hey guys, I have a 6 inch wrist. Would this watch look too bulky/big on it?


Justintime308 has a wristshot: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/affo...-rodina-small-seconds-pictures-752788-78.html

Here's my own:









It wears a bit large IMO but after a few weeks I've gotten accustomed to it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

I placed my order with good-stuffs on the 13th of May and still haven't received any tracking or shipping notification. I have contacted them through their website in a polite manner more than a day ago and haven't received any reply yet. What should I do?


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

I do like this watch I must say. Only thing is that I am afraid of the loud rotor. I got really annoyed with the rotot of a cheap parnis watch. Can anyone tell me just how bad it is?


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

Jelle86 said:


> Only thing is that I am afraid of the loud rotor. I got really annoyed with the rotot of a cheap parnis watch. Can anyone tell me just how bad it is?


I doubt anyone can tell you. There appears to be a lot of variation from batch to batch. If you want to know exactly what you are getting, you'll prob. need to purchase a used one.


----------



## brndon (Apr 22, 2014)

Jelle86 said:


> I do like this watch I must say. Only thing is that I am afraid of the loud rotor. I got really annoyed with the rotot of a cheap parnis watch. Can anyone tell me just how bad it is?


By rotor do you meaning just the ticking from the watch or the sound it makes when you move your hand around? (Sorry I have no knowledge in terminology.)

I can hear a very faint ticking when I put the watch face to my ear, but I can hear the large semi-circle thing on the bottom of the watch very clearly if I move my watch around (not strapped onto my hand) Sounds similar to a wind up toy. However when it's on my wrist I don't hear a thing.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

phoenix844884 said:


> I placed my order with good-stuffs on the 13th of May and still haven't received any tracking or shipping notification. I have contacted them through their website in a polite manner more than a day ago and haven't received any reply yet. What should I do?


I don't think you need to be too worried. It took me about 10 days to receive the tracking information on mine after I ordered it. And then the tracking information didn't get updated until the day the watch arrived on my doorstep.

From what I've read here, the commmunication from good-stuffs isn't always the fastest, but I don't think I've ever read about anyone not receiving their watch.


----------



## tmstu (Dec 18, 2013)

I ordered mine on the 18th and received an email yesterday (the 25th) titled "Notification of payment received". The email also has an order number and link to an freight company ( http://ec-firstclass.org/) which says the order was processed on the 25th.

Hopefully my watch will arrive sometime this week.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

Long time reader, first time poster. I have learn a lot from this website and my first step into mechanical timepieces was a Melbourne Watch Company Flinders with a white dial as an anniversary gift from my lovely wife.

Over the last few weeks the Rodina has really caught my eye after lusting over a Stowa/Nomos which at this point in time I didn't want to pay the money for, I decided to purchase the black face for something different.

As tmstu's post above I ordered mine on the 20th of May and received an email on the the 25th titled "Notification of payment received" - mine has the same tracking details and courier website however it says that my order was processed on the 21st of May. I have also purchased a stainless steel mesh strap to wear with the Rodina when I don't feel like wearing the leather.

I'm looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Jelle86 said:


> I do like this watch I must say. Only thing is that I am afraid of the loud rotor. I got really annoyed with the rotot of a cheap parnis watch. Can anyone tell me just how bad it is?


No need to worry. I have many automatics, including the Rodina, and in terms of loudness of the rotor the Rodina doesn't even come in top 3  Even the handwinding is not as loud as you might think. This whole story of the rotor being very loud started because of Good-Stuffs and their strange wording on the website where they mentioned the watch, and I quote "Hand-winding renders a pleasant noise in a way similar to Harley Davison". 

These guys obviously never heard a Harley in their life to make such a comparison


----------



## glum (Apr 23, 2014)

Good-stuffs are now offering an enhanced model of the Rodina, 40mm, Sea-Gull ST2130 movement and date window, check it out.

Enhanced Rodina automatic wrist watch by Sea-Gull ST2130


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

glum said:


> Good-stuffs are now offering an enhanced model of the Rodina, 40mm, Sea-Gull ST2130 movement and date window, check it out.
> 
> Enhanced Rodina automatic wrist watch by Sea-Gull ST2130


"Enhanced" ?!?

I beg to differ, because>

- at 38mm the original Rodina, all-dial, is already on the verge of being too big for most wrists, unless you're a rapper boy.
- movement might be better, in terms of high-beat etc. but it also means no small seconds, which was one of the main attraction of the original Rodina as well as it's quite a bit thicker. 
- that date dial does not bring anything positive into the equation IMHO for this watch, on the contrary
- the original Nomos style numerals were better than this Stowa Antea-ish design. Less is more

So , of course I am being subjective but I guess the conclusion is pretty much implicit, definitely not worth paying 60 something dollars extra for this.

Now if they'd go and make a sterile dial, 35-36mm version, that looked exactly like the original Rodina on it, I'd definitely ask them to take my money for it immediately!

P.S. I think them putting out this version was definitely a bad move as this watch was successful almost exclusively because of the comments and coverage in got in WIS circles, whereas by putting out a bigger, less elegant version out there they are clearly aiming more at the masses. Those same masses would probably rather have Armani Exchange on the dial and couldn't give a a damn about hi-beat or anything like that...in fact they might return it after finding out it has stopped and can't find the battery hatch :-d


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

brndon said:


> By rotor do you meaning just the ticking from the watch or the sound it makes when you move your hand around? (Sorry I have no knowledge in terminology.)
> 
> I can hear a very faint ticking when I put the watch face to my ear, but I can hear the large semi-circle thing on the bottom of the watch very clearly if I move my watch around (not strapped onto my hand) Sounds similar to a wind up toy. However when it's on my wrist I don't hear a thing.


The grinding of the rotor: the sound that is quite probably noticable when the semi-circle shaped rotor revolves on its axis, when winding the mechanism. Not the ticking itself. I can't stand that winding noise for some reason. I tend to flip all watches with loud rotors.

In case anyone has a rodina with a silent rotor that he is willing to sell, I'd be interested in purchasing it.


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Dan83bz said:


> No need to worry. I have many automatics, including the Rodina, and in terms of loudness of the rotor the Rodina doesn't even come in top 3  Even the handwinding is not as loud as you might think. This whole story of the rotor being very loud started because of Good-Stuffs and their strange wording on the website where they mentioned the watch, and I quote "Hand-winding renders a pleasant noise in a way similar to Harley Davison".
> 
> These guys obviously never heard a Harley in their life to make such a comparison


Might I ask about the watches that did make it to the top 3? I have owned and sold an Orient Mako and a Parnis Portuguese and am a bit annoyed with my Orient Marshall due to their noisy rotor issues. On the other hand, must say that I am attracted by the Bauhaus design of the Rodina..


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dan83bz said:


> "Enhanced" ?!?
> 
> I beg to differ, because>
> 
> ...


Same thinking here. The magic seems to be lost here for this "Enhanced" model.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

I'll respectfully disagree on the "enhanced". I purchased one with a red 12 and sterile dial and I really like it.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

ffeingol said:


> I'll respectfully disagree on the "enhanced". I purchased one with a red 12 and sterile dial and I really like it.


Red 12? They did an homage of the Nomos Doctors without Borders edition?


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

IRBilldozer said:


> Red 12? They did an homage of the Nomos Doctors without Borders edition?


No. It's a different version of this: http://www.good-stuffs.com/Enhanced-Rodina-automatic-wrist-watch-by-Sea-Gull-ST2130_p_217.html with a red 12 and a sterile dial. It's on eBay.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Jelle86 said:


> Might I ask about the watches that did make it to the top 3? I have owned and sold an Orient Mako and a Parnis Portuguese and am a bit annoyed with my Orient Marshall due to their noisy rotor issues. On the other hand, must say that I am attracted by the Bauhaus design of the Rodina..


The loudest is a watch I love and wouldn't let go! I don't care much about how loud rotors are, its the WZ0201EL thats my most noisy, probably due to the hollow-ish design case that amplifies it. Also, which other automatics do you have that are much more quiet? In general ETA is a bit more quiet but not by a huge margin, the same goes for example for Seiko's 6R15.



ffeingol said:


> No. It's a different version of this: Enhanced Rodina automatic wrist watch by Sea-Gull ST2130 with a red 12 and a sterile dial. It's on eBay.


Yes , this:
Bauhaus Automatic Mechanical Watches Self Winding by Seagull ST2130 Movement | eBay
Unfortunately it's the same HUGE size. If only they would have made a smaller size. There's also a sort of interesting new Rodina design that I see now for the first time, this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-Rodina...184876714?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item4d1c282caa

The movement is the same as in this Seagull which also looks great, albeit a bit expensive honestly at 350$. Honestly I believe Seagull's latest pushes in price will not do them much good, you can't just jump up the price much faster than your reputation. 







http://www..........s.com/store/pro...-steel-816-388-816-388l/925969_905610455.html

Absolutely would love a 35 or even 33mm version. BTW, since we're talking about the Doctors W/out borders special edition ones, aren't they a beauty? I'm strangely attracted to the square design quite a lot!  27.5mm each side and a "whopping" 6mm thick 

Tetra 27 für Ärzte ohne Grenzen Deutschland stainless steel back | Beautiful watches purchased online. Directly from NOMOS Glashutte.

And here is all the family together>
Médecins Sans Frontières


----------



## MatthewM24 (May 13, 2014)

I ordered yesterday (27/05) at 10:45 and received a 'notification of payment received' email with a tracking number at 13:15 today. The parcel has been shipped, with shipping time estimated to be "one week or shorter".


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

MatthewM24 said:


> I ordered yesterday (27/05) at 10:45 and received a 'notification of payment received' email with a tracking number at 13:15 today. The parcel has been shipped, with shipping time estimated to be "one week or shorter".


What company are you being linked to for shipping? Mine is still saying - 2014/05/21 Processed in BFE warehouse


----------



## MatthewM24 (May 13, 2014)

will_454 said:


> What company are you being linked to for shipping? Mine is still saying - 2014/05/21 Processed in BFE warehouse


The package is being sent to a depot in New Zealand (NZ Post). Bit odd that it's making a pit stop in New Zealand, rather than coming straight to Australia...


----------



## brndon (Apr 22, 2014)

For the Aussies ordering a Rodina, here's the tracking history I had. 
*Note I picked my watch up from the PO because I wasn't at home so I didn't get the watch until the 16th of May.


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

Thanks for the screenshot/info. It seems mine hasn't changed from the first tracking item.. Interesting.


----------



## tmstu (Dec 18, 2013)

Mine is being delivered to Sydney and the tracking only has the first entry dated 2014-05-21. Reading back through the thread this is common so I'm not worried but it would be nice to track where it is and know when it will be delivered.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## beobachtungsuhr (Apr 15, 2014)

This watch is beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tienboi (Mar 28, 2013)

Ladies and gents,

I present to you a...Flug Philippe???

Authentic FP461 1 Automatic Wristwatch German Stowa Nomos Style Art Deco | eBay


----------



## MatthewM24 (May 13, 2014)

Tracking info says that the package has arrive in Australia this afternoon (13:30), so hopefully I'll have it on my wrist tomorrow! I must say, I'm really impressed with the processing and shipping time so far.

Brndon, which company was you package delivered by/what site did you track it through. My tracking info is limited to (1) pick up in NZ, (2) departure from NZ and (3) arrival in Australia, but nothing about where it originated from. AusPost (but not NZ Post) reveals that mine is being handled by EMS, but EMS doesn't have any tracking information for it.


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

Interesting with a few of these watches coming into Australia the different methods and tracking (or lack of). Will be good to compare purchase dates vs delivery dates once thy arrive.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

will_454 said:


> Interesting with a few of these watches coming into Australia the different methods and tracking (or lack of). Will be good to compare purchase dates vs delivery dates once thy arrive.


Count me in to your stats as well. Ordered 29/5/14. Seems to be a flurry of us.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

tienboi said:


> Ladies and gents,
> 
> I present to you a...Flug Philippe???
> 
> ...


 That's not the Roman Numeral for 4 that I remember from school. llll is just the gatepost method of counting your days in a POW cell.


----------



## jakevance (Nov 12, 2013)

Time On My Hands said:


> That's not the Roman Numeral for 4 that I remember from school. llll is just the gatepost method of counting your days in a POW cell.


IIII is the traditional watchmaker's Roman numeral for 4. It's been this way for hundreds of years. The two most credible explanations I've heard are that it gives a better symmetrical balance to the dial, and that when they used to cast these for clocks, using IIII for 4 allowed them to get all the numerals they needed by casting IIIIVX four times with no waste.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

jakevance said:


> IIII is the traditional watchmaker's Roman numeral for 4. It's been this way for hundreds of years. The two most credible explanations I've heard are that it gives a better symmetrical balance to the dial, and that when they used to cast these for clocks, using IIII for 4 allowed them to get all the numerals they needed by casting IIIIVX four times with no waste.


I think it's also worth noting that the modern convention for Roman numerals was not as universally applied, and both IIII and IV were used interchangeably at the time. Indeed, in official Roman documents, the IIII variant was preferred.


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

Done.. so far I have:

*brndon* (as a baseline) 
Ordered: 28/04 
Delivered: 09/05 (12 days total)
*
tmstu *
Ordered: 18/05 
Delivered: 03/06
*
will_454 *
Ordered: 20/05 
Delivered:04/06
*
Mathew M24 *
Ordered: 27/05 
Delivered:30/05 (EMS express?)
*
Time On My Hands* 
Ordered: 29/05 
Delivered:10/06

Keep me posted on delivery and Ill update, the attempted delivery date would be better then the pickup date if you miss the courier.


----------



## tmstu (Dec 18, 2013)

My tracking details have updated. It had been showing "processed in BFE warehouse" since 2014-05-21 and has been updated with "order received" on 2014-05-27 and "arrived at export port" on 2014-05-28.

Hopefully I'll have it early next week.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

tmstu said:


> My tracking details have updated. It had been showing "processed in BFE warehouse" since 2014-05-21 and has been updated with "order received" on 2014-05-27 and "arrived at export port" on 2014-05-28.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have it early next week.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Funny enough I just checked and mine is showing the exact same thing, seems we might be on the same plane. I would assume with you being in Sydney that yours will arrive ahead of mine.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

OT: 
mleok and jakevance, thanks for the solid info. 


mleok said:


> I think it's also worth noting that the modern convention for Roman numerals was not as universally applied, and both IIII and IV were used interchangeably at the time. Indeed, in official Roman documents, the IIII variant was preferred.


----------



## MatthewM24 (May 13, 2014)

My Rodina arrived yesterday (30/05) at about 15:30, although someone else signed for it as I wasn't home. Packaging arrived a little crumpled, but the watch case/box and the watch itself were heavily protected (bubble wrap galore) and flawless. 

I'll post wrist shots and tracking information later tonight, along with first impressions. I took some photos last night on my phone as I didn't have access to my digital camera, but the quality was rubbish and doesn't it justice.


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

MatthewM24 said:


> My Rodina arrived yesterday (30/05) at about 15:30, although someone else signed for it as I wasn't home. Packaging arrived a little crumpled, but the watch case/box and the watch itself were heavily protected (bubble wrap galore) and flawless.


Wow, super quick! Mine says clearing customs in Australia as of yesterday arvo. Just to confirm you upgraded to an EMS express service - because that's a 3 day turn around.


----------



## tmstu (Dec 18, 2013)

will_454 said:


> Wow, super quick! Mine says clearing customs in Australia as of yesterday arvo. Just to confirm you upgraded to an EMS express service - because that's a 3 day turn around.


I think ours were both on the same plane because mine is also clearing Australian customs.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MatthewM24 (May 13, 2014)

The package was sent using EMS but I didn't pay anything extra for express shipping, maybe I'm just lucky? According to tracking, it came straight from NZ.

My watch has thin hands (happy), no blue screws (would have been nice, but don't care) and no concentric circles (was hoping for them). I spent the first minute or two tilting the watch to every conceivable angle to try and find them haha. The strap has started creasing/wrinkling and smells artificial, but is very soft and looks the part. 

The rotor does make some noise, but certainly isn't deserving of its 'Harley' classification. It's only audible if I raise the watch to my ear and rotate my wrist, so it's not an issue during normal use.

I was humming and hawing about this watch for a long time, with this thread finally convincing me to buy it. From my time with it so far, I must say that I regret not taking the plunge earlier! Now...what's the next purchase going to be?

NOTE: I've been trying to upload photos, but it's really not wanting to work...I'll try again over the next few days


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

MatthewM24 said:


> The package was sent using EMS but I didn't pay anything extra for express shipping, maybe I'm just lucky? According to tracking, it came straight from NZ.
> 
> I was humming and hawing about this watch for a long time, with this thread finally convincing me to buy it. From my time with it so far, I must say that I regret not taking the plunge earlier! Now...what's the next purchase going to be?


Maybe you are! I'm hoping mine will arrive in the first half of this week. Glad to hear you are happy! It still seems a bit strange it went via NZ

I have always been a big fan of Bauhaus style watches, and this fills the need nicely at a great price point, the Stowa Antea 390 was always the one I wanted but is 5 times the price of the Rodina. My next purchase is a PerpetuaL Power Reserve PR-01, I pulled the pin on the order last night.


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

tmstu said:


> I think ours were both on the same plane because mine is also clearing Australian customs.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Arrgh.. still in customs. Just arrive already!

Yours?


----------



## tmstu (Dec 18, 2013)

will_454 said:


> Arrgh.. still in customs. Just arrive already!
> 
> Yours?


The same. No change since Friday.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmstu (Dec 18, 2013)

The web site still shows waiting customs clearance but it arrived this morning.

Some photos





































Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

tmstu said:


> The web site still shows waiting customs clearance but it arrived this morning.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Nice one - look great. Mine still shows waiting customs clearance so it must be on its way to Adelaide, I didn't receive anything today as yet.


----------



## AltF4_ToExit (Feb 13, 2014)

I just recently ordered both the small-seconds roman numerals Rodina, as well as the new advanced roman numerals Rodina. They both just arrived, so I thought I would share a quick pic of them side-by-side so that people can compare the two. Please excuse the horrible photography.









My knee-jerk reaction to seeing them both in the flesh is that the new advanced roman numerals Rodina lacks a bit of the special appeal of the small seconds Rodina. However I think the advanced roman numerals Rodina is a great looking watch in its own right. It might just take looking past its obvious roots to see its charms on their own, rather than forever comparing it to the small-seconds.

- AltF4


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

by the way tmstu who ended up delivering yours, was it AusPost or a courier company?


----------



## UhrenSucher (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I have been lurking on these forums for some time and taking it all in. I thought I would finally register - and post my first message. Seeming as it was this very thread that really sparked my interest, I thought it is only fitting that my first posting begins here - with my brand new Rodina!

Ordered from good-stuffs on June 19. Received a message from Jun Liao that it had shipped two days later. Attempted delivery yesterday (June 02), and picked it up at the Post Office today, June 03.

I must say that after reading through this thread and viewing the many pictures, I had a good idea of what to expect; yet, I was still pleasantly surprised upon opening the package. What a beauty! I'm glad I finally bought this watch.

Lastly - and most importantly, here are a few pics:








With the stock strap








With a brown faux alligator Hadley-Roma strap








And finally, on the wrist....

What a beauty! Thanks for leading me to this wonderful timepiece, and sparking an ever growing interest in watch collecting. I'm sure I'll have plenty more to add in the various forums in the near future.

Marty


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

My black dial arrived not too long after my previous post. The watch was well packaged, and wrapped in multiple layers of bubble wrap, coincidentally the stainless steel mesh band I ordered elsewhere arrived an hour prior (which I wasn't expecting for at least another week).

The watch itself is flawless, no imperfections on the dial, hands are true and everything works as it should. The movement has the blue screws, which is a nice touch and I love the look of the watch with the mesh band. The movement is definitely a little noiser then the Miyota 9015 in my Melbourne Watch Co. Flinders, but on the wrist during normal wear its barely audible.

All in all a great addition to my small collection.

Here is a quick photo while I'm at work, taken on my iPhone.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice.

Does yours got concentric circles under the second hand?

Another interesting fact, mine came in Sea-Gull box, not the Rodina box you got.



tmstu said:


> The web site still shows waiting customs clearance but it arrived this morning.
> 
> Some photos
> 
> ...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Me too, I am in the exact situation as you. This is the thread to sparked my interest in a non-diver watch. Register and post my first photos in this thread.

Btw, does yours got concentric circles under second hand?



UhrenSucher said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been lurking on these forums for some time and taking it all in. I thought I would finally register - and post my first message. Seeming as it was this very thread that really sparked my interest, I thought it is only fitting that my first posting begins here - with my brand new Rodina!
> 
> ...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Is the dial face in silver or white? Looks a bit of silver from the photo.



AltF4_ToExit said:


> I just recently ordered both the small-seconds roman numerals Rodina, as well as the new advanced roman numerals Rodina. They both just arrived, so I thought I would share a quick pic of them side-by-side so that people can compare the two. Please excuse the horrible photography.
> 
> View attachment 1514617
> 
> ...


----------



## tmstu (Dec 18, 2013)

will_454 said:


> by the way tmstu who ended up delivering yours, was it AusPost or a courier company?


It arrived at 8.30 in the morning by courier.

Sent from my XT905 using Tapatalk


----------



## MatthewM24 (May 13, 2014)

Needing some WUS expertise...I've had the rodina for about 5 days now and it's gained approx. 2 minutes. From those of you who own this watch, is such a gain fairly normal or should I be concerned? What's the easiest way to monitor the daily change at home, so I can work out if the increase is consistent or if it is settling over time?

Cheers


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

MatthewM24 said:


> Needing some WUS expertise...I've had the rodina for about 5 days now and it's gained approx. 2 minutes. From those of you who own this watch, is such a gain fairly normal or should I be concerned? What's the easiest way to monitor the daily change at home, so I can work out if the increase is consistent or if it is settling over time?
> 
> Cheers


I check mine every few days with this website:

Atomic Clock: local current time CET

My Flinders has gained approx 55 seconds over 20 days which is more then acceptable at under 3 sec per day.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

MatthewM24 said:


> Needing some WUS expertise...I've had the rodina for about 5 days now and it's gained approx. 2 minutes. From those of you who own this watch, is such a gain fairly normal or should I be concerned? What's the easiest way to monitor the daily change at home, so I can work out if the increase is consistent or if it is settling over time?
> 
> Cheers


In the scheme of mechanical watches, this is a cheap watch. (I'm not reflecting on how affordable US$120 is for individuals). So a couple of minutes a week is nothing I would be "concerned" about. In my opinion it's not an indication of a faulty watch. I'm sure I have others that do the same.

Our non-quartz watches are subject to a lot of forces that influence how accurate they are, compared to quartz and atomic clocks.

Your watch may not be gaining time at the same rate over 5 days, so it's not easy to monitor the daily change. I think COSC Certification involves testing a watch over a period of time in each of five positions (face up/down, on its sides etc). The watch behaves differently in each of these positions. So it's probably fair to say manufacturers wanting this certification first test in each of these positions and tweak the watch as they go, before handing it over to the COSC testing authority. It gets the OK if its accuracy is within a certain range + or - so many seconds a day. I don't recall how many, and don't really care. Then you pay about $2000+ to buy it. The Rodina would have gone through none of this.

Temperature is another thing that may have influence. On your wrist is probably consistent in temperature, off your wrist is subject to the surrounding temperature. I read a thread by some crazy bastard who demonstrated some watches set in ice ran very fast, compared to average atmospheric temperature, where the watches resumed reasonable accuracy. Nobody recommends you try this!

So if I have to adjust my Rodina (when it arrives!) once or twice a week, to correct a couple of minutes, no problem. Maybe that's just me. Still, I hope some of the owners here can answer your question.

In short, I hope you can enjoy your watch without concern!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

MatthewM24 said:


> Needing some WUS expertise...I've had the rodina for about 5 days now and it's gained approx. 2 minutes. From those of you who own this watch, is such a gain fairly normal or should I be concerned? What's the easiest way to monitor the daily change at home, so I can work out if the increase is consistent or if it is settling over time?
> 
> Cheers


Imho 24 sec per day is reasonable for a mechanical watch which does not put down any accuracy statement on the seller's website. It is usually just by luck that you are able to get one within COSC spec (+6/-4), unless the manufacturer stated that it is.

Most Rolex watches are usually COSC spec.

My Rodina first 5 days was -1 sec per day. Now is about -6 to -18 sec per day. Not bad but I would prefer it faster instead of slower.


----------



## jakevance (Nov 12, 2013)

UhrenSucher said:


> Ordered from good-stuffs on June 19. Received a message from Jun Liao that it had shipped two days later. Attempted delivery yesterday (June 02), and picked it up at the Post Office today, June 03.


Wait. Yours came with a time machine?

So jealous.

What's the future like?

Do we have flying cars yet?


----------



## UhrenSucher (Jun 4, 2014)

jakevance said:


> Wait. Yours came with a time machine?
> 
> So jealous.
> 
> ...


Apologies for the typo. Correction - Ordered May 19; Received June 03. No time machine included, however. Looks like I missed out...

I can report that there are concentric circles under the seconds hand, visible with the naked eye. It's certainly a nice touch.

No blue screws visible from the back. Not really complaining about that, though.


----------



## AltF4_ToExit (Feb 13, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Is the dial face in silver or white? Looks a bit of silver from the photo.


The small-seconds Rodina's dial is definitely silver. However the advanced Rodina's dial is matte white. I wouldn't use "silver" to describe the advanced Rodina's face at all.

Probably just a combination of poor lighting, and a poor camera.

- AltF4


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

I hadn't popped into this thread for ages.... My first post-joining-WUS was my Rodina, back in September. Its been a total joy ever since. I've found the movement very reliable - currently losing about 5s/d (first week it was +0 after seven days! Then reality intruded)

No doubt the hands and dials on current output aren't exactly the same as what I got nine months back, but.... The silvery-white dial is lovely, neither too much one way or the other; the blue hands change shade according to light around - so the watch is far from being flat and plain, despite the simplicity of the design. I put a brown strap on mine and it immediately made the watch seem warmer, which is what I wanted.


----------



## briguy33 (Apr 13, 2014)

Gratuitous movement shot (since I was wearing it today and all)

FYI.. Ordered mine from Good-Stuffs on May 10th... received tracking number on May 15th ... received the package on May 19th (in California) ... Everything went smooth for me.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Der Amf said:


> I hadn't popped into this thread for ages.... My first post-joining-WUS was my Rodina, back in September. Its been a total joy ever since. I've found the movement very reliable - currently losing about 5s/d (first week it was +0 after seven days! Then reality intruded)
> 
> No doubt the hands and dials on current output aren't exactly the same as what I got nine months back, but.... The silvery-white dial is lovely, neither too much one way or the other; the blue hands change shade according to light around - so the watch is far from being flat and plain, despite the simplicity of the design. I put a brown strap on mine and it immediately made the watch seem warmer, which is what I wanted.
> 
> View attachment 1516456


Wow, that is a very interesting Seiko that paired beside the beautiful Rodina.

What model is that Seiko and around which year it was made?


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

a quick case back with the Rodina on the mesh band.. I don't think this will be going back on a leather strap, it's a nice change of pace as all of my watches are on leather and I am not a fan of chunky metal bands at all.


----------



## 251496 (May 16, 2014)

Hi Fellow Owners and Great Forum Members,

I read here in the thread that the watch should be wound 50 times once a day? Is one complete revolution, 360 degrees around, a wind that counts as 1 time?

My power reserve seems to be way off the 50 hours mark when I alternate watches for a whole 24 hours day.

Cheers,
Albert


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

zealousalien said:


> Hi Fellow Owners and Great Forum Members,
> 
> I read here in the thread that the watch should be wound 50 times once a day? Is one complete revolution, 360 degrees around, a wind that counts as 1 time?
> 
> ...


I think 50 winds might be too much, just too mine out of the box now and after 36-37 winds its fully wound.

But if you wear it regularly (e.g. at least 6-8hrs/day) then no point to wind it manually just give it a couple of winds when you put it on and you're on your way.



zealousalien said:


> My power reserve seems to be way off the 50 hours mark when I alternate watches for a whole 24 hours day.


Do you mean it had stopped after 24 hours away from the wrist? :think: Mine, after wearing it constantly a few days at a time normally, it works another 45-48 hours before stopping. |>


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

zealousalien said:


> I read here in the thread that the watch should be wound 50 times once a day? Is one complete revolution, 360 degrees around, a wind that counts as 1 time?


Albert, I think somewhere along the lines we've confused you. (Or please forgive me if you don't need this explanation. Maybe someone else might benefit).

There are two methods of winding the watch:

1. By winding the crown by hand. It doesn't matter if this is wound 360 degrees or smaller amounts. The crown will turn many times, yes, maybe 50, depends on how much of the 360 degrees you do in each motion. Eventually you feel resistance when the watch is fully wound. Do not try to wind any further.

2. Inside the glass case back you can see the rotor hanging loose. This will spin when the whole watch is moved. Just wearing the watch is the right way to do it, just as Dan83bz said. It's OK for the rotor to spin, even if you have fully hand-wound the watch. The mechanism sorts it out.

I take my watches off at night, even early evening. The next day, they are still ticking away, with enough power from wearing it the day before. I know that sounds unusual, but I wear 23 watches simultaneously, just to be sure.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Time On My Hands said:


> I take my watches off at night, even early evening. The next day, they are still ticking away, with enough power from wearing it the day before. I know that sounds unusual, but *I wear 23 watches simultaneously*, just to be sure.


Like this ? :-d


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Time for a June 2014 update, for new and prospective buyers, because things change.

Delivery:

1. Watch ordered late May from Good-Stuffs. I did not create an account, or anything like that.
2. Tracking number received about a week later. Watch actually collected by DHL courier a few days after that. So it could be a few days before any trackable event occurs. It's normal.
3. Watch delivered 12 days after ordering, including two weekends and public holiday (Daniel Ricciardo Day, June 9th).
4. The package came from Hong Kong, to Australia, using DHL courier service.
5. DHL come to your door. I don't know what happens if nobody is home. Maybe they leave a card with instructions to collect from their depot.

The Watch:

1. There are subtle variations between manufactured batches. Good-Stuffs has no control over it, you need to accept that. 
2. However, you can choose between a brown or black watch strap during the order process.
3. My watch, ordered late May 2014 has:
* a recessed sub-seconds dial, 
* no concentric rings in the sub-seconds dial, 
* no blue screws in the movement, 
* a white dial, not cream, not silvery under any light or angle, just white, nearly copy paper white.

My Impressions:

1. I'm really into it.
2. I checked under a loupe - the watch is clean- no burrs, scratches , marks or fingerprints.
3. It lost two minutes in its first few hours, but started to gain them back, at varying rates over the next 31 hours. I have not adjusted it since setting the time. As I write, it is now 6 seconds slow, and getting less erratic in its accuracy.
4. The brown strap is leather, padded, and meant to look like some type of animal skin, I guess.
5. IMO it fits a little better on my wrist than a 38mm Tangente or Tangomat, because _their_ lugs extend a tad further, and become a bit spidery.

Pictures:

We've seen pictures, we know what it looks like generally, but here's some pictures to pick up a few details.

The blue hands when catching light, and the brown strap.









The buckle on the brown strap - matches the Sea Gull packaging!









It's clean and well-built, and you can easily poke out the pins to swap the strap.









and a gratuitous wrist shot, on a 17.3cm (6 3/4inch) wrist.









Hope it helps.


----------



## barry72 (Jun 3, 2013)

will_454 said:


> a quick case back with the Rodina on the mesh band.. I don't think this will be going back on a leather strap, it's a nice change of pace as all of my watches are on leather and I am not a fan of chunky metal bands at all.


Nice one! I did the same recently and also not planning to switch back to leather anytime soon. Mesh or Shell cordovan are the only options for this one imo


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Wow, that is a very interesting Seiko that paired beside the beautiful Rodina.
> 
> What model is that Seiko and around which year it was made?


Its a 66-9990 Sportsman from 1961, about 32 or 33mm


----------



## Busyskies (May 23, 2014)

Been browsing and lurking the forum for awhile looking for a graduation gift for myself and I'm glad I found this thread. This is gonna be my first real watch purchase and owning an automatic watch to boot. 
Purchased from Good-Stuff on Jun 8, tracking received on Jun 10 and shipped and arrive at my house today, just right now on Jun 11th. 
I've read that a plenty of people had trouble with the shipping but mine came fairly quickly. I live in LA if anyone needs a place for reference. Mine came with a white dial, concentric rings on second dial, no blue screws and running 8 sec behind.

Just a couple questions since I'm pretty much a noob:

Is there anything in particular I should do to maintain this watch? (never owned an automatic before)
I like the strap, its supple and light but if I were to exchange it for another what would you guys recommend between these 2?

Chevlon - 20mm Vintage Oiled - 20mm Straps - Width - Crown and Buckle
Hadley Roma Kevlar Style Watch Band Strap

Thank you! I would appreciate any kind of feedback =D


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Busyskies said:


> Been browsing and lurking the forum for awhile looking for a graduation gift for myself and I'm glad I found this thread. This is gonna be my first real watch purchase and owning an automatic watch to boot.
> Purchased from Good-Stuff on Jun 8, tracking received on Jun 10 and shipped and arrive at my house today, just right now on Jun 11th.
> I've read that a plenty of people had trouble with the shipping but mine came fairly quickly. I live in LA if anyone needs a place for reference. Mine came with a white dial, concentric rings on second dial, no blue screws and running 8 sec behind.
> 
> ...


Kevlar. See #1013.


----------



## domw (Apr 29, 2014)

Busyskies said:


> Been browsing and lurking the forum for awhile looking for a graduation gift for myself and I'm glad I found this thread. This is gonna be my first real watch purchase and owning an automatic watch to boot.
> Purchased from Good-Stuff on Jun 8, tracking received on Jun 10 and shipped and arrive at my house today, just right now on Jun 11th.
> I've read that a plenty of people had trouble with the shipping but mine came fairly quickly. I live in LA if anyone needs a place for reference. Mine came with a white dial, concentric rings on second dial, no blue screws and running 8 sec behind.
> 
> ...


Leather, not keen on the Kevlar and this one is crying out for brown strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Busyskies said:


> Just a couple questions since I'm pretty much a noob:
> 
> Is there anything in particular I should do to maintain this watch? (never owned an automatic before)


Keep your watch clean, don't take it swimming. Nothing else required really.

Manufacturers often recommend servicing every five years, plenty of watch-people will say that's too often. A watchmaker will disassemble all the parts, clean them, then reassemble and lube it. Servicing this Rodina will most likely cost more than you paid for it. See how attached you are in 5-10 years.

Welcome, thanks for sharing your purchase experience.


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

domw said:


> Leather, not keen on the Kevlar and this one is crying out for brown strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed.


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

barry72 said:


> Nice one! I did the same recently and also not planning to switch back to leather anytime soon. Mesh or Shell cordovan are the only options for this one imo


That makes three of us with the same idea at the same time!


----------



## miles600 (Jun 16, 2014)

Would I be correct in assuming the seagull movement in the Rodina is the same as the Asia 2813 movement? As it appears to look identical.


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

miles600 said:


> Would I be correct in assuming the seagull movement in the Rodina is the same as the Asia 2813 movement? As it appears to look identical.


It does look similar, I think it would depend on the grade of each movement as to how they perform. My Rodina has been keeping time quite well, within 2 minutes over 3 weeks (worn every second or third day)


----------



## vince.cb (Jun 1, 2014)

Any updates on this watch? before I purchase it I would like to know of any down-sides or possible problems I might encounter?


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

There is 112 pages of discussion on the watch, I have read through 50% of them and can't find any major problems. Do the same and if you don't come across any major concerns then chances are its a good buy. At $120 I wouldn't second guess yourself.


----------



## vince.cb (Jun 1, 2014)

Alright, Thanks Will!


----------



## Vonnegut (Jun 19, 2014)

UhrenSucher said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been lurking on these forums for some time and taking it all in. I thought I would finally register - and post my first message. Seeming as it was this very thread that really sparked my interest, I thought it is only fitting that my first posting begins here - with my brand new Rodina!
> 
> ...


Hey Marty! That Hadley-Roma strap looks really great. Would you be willing to share which model it is exactly, if you know? Also where did youbuy it from, seeing as you're in Canada, like myself. Thanks! Watch looks amazing. Can't wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## UhrenSucher (Jun 4, 2014)

Vonnegut said:


> Hey Marty! That Hadley-Roma strap looks really great. Would you be willing to share which model it is exactly, if you know? Also where did youbuy it from, seeing as you're in Canada, like myself. Thanks! Watch looks amazing. Can't wait for mine to arrive.


Happy to share - I took a chance on the Hadley-Roma strap from amazon and it turned out to be fairly good. I haven't worn it much yet at all, so I can't speak to the durability etc., but it is genuine leather so should be OK. It is brown calfskin with an alligator grain.

The model # is: MSM898RB-200. The link below should work. Enjoy.

http://www.amazon.ca/Hadley-Roma-MS...F8&qid=1403520746&sr=8-1&keywords=MSM898RB-20


----------



## brandybuck (Jun 25, 2014)

On around the 9th of June, I sent a message through customer support at Times International asking a few questions about the Rodina. I did not receive a reply. I decided to just order the watch on the 16th of June. Since then I have not received a confirmation of payment [despite having a paypal transaction ID and a deduction from my savings] and have not received a tracking number. I sent another message through customer support on the 23rd/24th-ish [this time with a website account] requesting if the tracking details could please be forwarded and understandably have not obtained a response yet.

I know that Goodstuffs is a reputable resource and therefore am not too anxious, but have any other buyers experienced their transactions similarly to this?


----------



## freeman4ever (Jun 1, 2013)

brandybuck said:


> On around the 9th of June, I sent a message through customer support at Times International asking a few questions about the Rodina. I did not receive a reply. I decided to just order the watch on the 16th of June. Since then I have not received a confirmation of payment [despite having a paypal transaction ID and a deduction from my savings] and have not received a tracking number. I sent another message through customer support on the 23rd/24th-ish [this time with a website account] requesting if the tracking details could please be forwarded and understandably have not obtained a response yet.
> 
> I know that Goodstuffs is a reputable resource and therefore am not too anxious, but have any other buyers experienced their transactions similarly to this?


It took 5 days to get my response. Jun Liao could just be extra busy? :think:


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

brandybuck said:


> I know that Goodstuffs is a reputable resource and therefore am not too anxious, but have any other buyers experienced their transactions similarly to this?


It took me 10 days to get a tracking number after I ordered my Rodina. Once I got it, the tracking information didn't get updated until the day my watch arrived. I can't speak to how quickly Jun Liao replies to emails since I never sent him any.


----------



## ClintEastwood (Jun 25, 2014)

After being on the fence for a while, I finally pulled the trigger on this one. Looking forward to getting it on my wrist!


----------



## ktfsaw (May 20, 2014)

brandybuck said:


> On around the 9th of June, I sent a message through customer support at Times International asking a few questions about the Rodina. I did not receive a reply. I decided to just order the watch on the 16th of June. Since then I have not received a confirmation of payment [despite having a paypal transaction ID and a deduction from my savings] and have not received a tracking number. I sent another message through customer support on the 23rd/24th-ish [this time with a website account] requesting if the tracking details could please be forwarded and understandably have not obtained a response yet.
> 
> I know that Goodstuffs is a reputable resource and therefore am not too anxious, but have any other buyers experienced their transactions similarly to this?


Ordered mine on 12 June and didn't hear anything, confirmation of payment or tracking number, until 16 June, when I finally got an E-mail from Jun himself with a tracking number, the website to use, and a "thank you very much" along with the Paypal receipt of payment. Tracking has been updating slowly and steadily since, with nothing for nearly the first 10 days, then suddenly a lot of action after it departed Shanghai and arrived in Australia day before yesterday. It's apparently cleared customs now, hopefully I'll see the real deal soon!


----------



## brandybuck (Jun 25, 2014)

ktfsaw said:


> Ordered mine on 12 June and didn't hear anything, confirmation of payment or tracking number, until 16 June, when I finally got an E-mail from Jun himself with a tracking number, the website to use, and a "thank you very much" along with the Paypal receipt of payment. Tracking has been updating slowly and steadily since, with nothing for nearly the first 10 days, then suddenly a lot of action after it departed Shanghai and arrived in Australia day before yesterday. It's apparently cleared customs now, hopefully I'll see the real deal soon!


I would like to clarify that since my initial post 11 hours ago, I was recommended to contact Jun directly by his personal email address, which I will not post publicly. He responded to my email within six hours with both a tracking number and the relevant website. Therefore, I would implore any future buyers to disregard the abandoned website customer support system entirely, sending any emails to Jun himself - as common sense as this sounds.

Considering you ordered your watch on the 12th and mine was ordered on the 16th - both our watches should arrive at approximately the same time. I'm also situated in Melbourne.


----------



## ktfsaw (May 20, 2014)

brandybuck said:


> I would like to clarify that since my initial post 11 hours ago, I was recommended to contact Jun directly by his personal email address, which I will not post publicly. He responded to my email within six hours with both a tracking number and the relevant website. Therefore, I would implore any future buyers to disregard the abandoned website customer support system entirely, sending any emails to Jun himself - as common sense as this sounds.
> 
> Considering you ordered your watch on the 12th and mine was ordered on the 16th - both our watches should arrive at approximately the same time. I'm also situated in Melbourne.


Yes, contacting him directly sounds like the way to go. I haven't sent him any emails myself, through his website or otherwise, but I'll be replying to his confirmation email with hearty thanks as soon as I have the watch in hand.

Tracking update: My number is now trackable through AusPost's website. It entered the country via NSW on the 24th and has been kicking around Sunshine West and Clayton since then. Apparently it's marked "With AusPost for delivery today", but as I'm at the office, I'm hoping to see a pick-up slip in my mailbox when I get home tonight! What a coincidence that you're in Melbourne too, hopefully your delivery isn't far off either.


----------



## brandybuck (Jun 25, 2014)

ktfsaw said:


> Yes, contacting him directly sounds like the way to go. I haven't sent him any emails myself, through his website or otherwise, but I'll be replying to his confirmation email with hearty thanks as soon as I have the watch in hand.
> 
> Tracking update: My number is now trackable through AusPost's website. It entered the country via NSW on the 24th and has been kicking around Sunshine West and Clayton since then. Apparently it's marked "With AusPost for delivery today", but as I'm at the office, I'm hoping to see a pick-up slip in my mailbox when I get home tonight! What a coincidence that you're in Melbourne too, hopefully your delivery isn't far off either.











Sunshine brothers.

Watch the watches get stolen, because it's you know, Sunshine.


----------



## ktfsaw (May 20, 2014)

Well, Brandybuck, the watch survived its journey through Scumshine and made it to me in all its polished, gleaming glory!

Just wanted to add some observations on things people have noticed vary between different batches...

Delivery time
Ordered through Good-Stuffs (Times International) on Thurs June 12, confirmation of payment/tracking number received on Mon June 16. Delivered to Melbourne on Thurs June 26, picked up Fri June 27. So exactly 2 weeks all up.

Packaging
Came in square "RODINA" box, not Seagull box. Case was bubble-wrapped, with a protective sticker on caseback crystal and no blue protector on crown.
Was running (and pretty much fully wound) when I received it, time was set exactly 1 hour ahead, to the minute. Coincidence?

Dial and hands
The dial is absolutely, undoubtedly white. Like the "copy paper" white described in previous posts. To say I wasn't hoping for a "pearlescent" dial would be a lie, but the pure white dial is crisp and in keeping with the modernist aesthetic. Doesn't detract from the watch at all.
No rings on the subdial either, microscopic or otherwise, but it's still stepped down.
I'm pretty sure the hands are the thin hands, not the thick ones, but it's hard to tell without a comparison. (And what a stunning blue)

Movement
No blue screws, which is fine by me - I wasn't sure if I liked them or not.

Strap
I think they've changed the strap from the ones in the first few reviews?
Still pretty thin and flimsy, and moves around a fair bit, but it's soft and quite wearable.
Also, I'm wearing it on the first or second hole (6.5" wrist) with 5-6 holes to spare, so it's probably longer than the short straps mentioned above.
Eventually the plan is to put it on a mesh strap from GoodCheapMan, but I have no issues with wearing it on the stock strap in the meantime.

General comments
It's smaller than I thought. It looks big compared to other 38mm watches, but I wouldn't have wanted it any smaller.
Rotor is no noisier than my Seiko SNK809 - only barely audible now, in a silent room. Hand winding is a bit "crunchy" though.

Verdict
Great watch. Very happy. Big thanks to all the guys on here for their previous reviews.


----------



## brandybuck (Jun 25, 2014)

The seconds sub-dial does have concentric circles, visible by both the human eye and by magnification. However, it's so discrete that it's practically non-existent.


----------



## ktfsaw (May 20, 2014)

brandybuck said:


> The seconds sub-dial does have concentric circles, visible by both the human eye and by magnification. However, it's so discrete that it's practically non-existent.


Good to see yours arrived in good form as well mate.

As for the sub-dial, I'll take your word for it! Can't see them myself yet, but I'll keep looking. Whatever gives me an excuse to look at the watch.


----------



## Alex DK (Sep 19, 2013)

Just received mine and its as nice as I'd hoped.

For anyone ordering in the UK:

Ordered: 18th Jun (PayPal)
Confirmation & Tracking #: 21st Jun
Delivery: *25th Jun


(Courier is Yodel (pretty terrible) so you won't get tracking until the package arrives in the UK)


----------



## the_chang (Sep 15, 2013)

Am i the process of selling my Rodina but ive been using the black strap that came with it on another watch. I quite like the strap the Rodina came with even though some say its cheap.

Does anyone know where i can get the same strap from that isnt an expensive version ?
UK Seller prefered.


----------



## domw (Apr 29, 2014)

the_chang said:


> Am i the process of selling my Rodina but ive been using the black strap that came with it on another watch. I quite like the strap the Rodina came with even though some say its cheap.
> 
> Does anyone know where i can get the same strap from that isnt an expensive version ?
> UK Seller prefered.


Sell the watch to someone who doesn't want the strap?

[hint]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geoloop (Dec 12, 2012)

the_chang said:


> Am i the process of selling my Rodina but ive been using the black strap that came with it on another watch. I quite like the strap the Rodina came with even though some say its cheap.
> 
> Does anyone know where i can get the same strap from that isnt an expensive version ?
> UK Seller prefered.


Wish i saw this post before... bought a Rodina 4 days ago lol

BTW i heard the spring bars are low quality and make some noise/clicking and that some people replace them, how true is that or was the problem fixed in newer versions?


----------



## WatchLA (Jul 3, 2014)

First time posting on this forum guys so please excuse my noob ism...if there is such a word. I just ordered this amazing looking watch on good-stuffs. Just a few questions for everyone who has ordered from that site and regarding the watch...I see alot of ppl asking about the blue hands, rings in the sub dial and different color straps for the watch. Is this something we have to specify with the seller or is it just a matter of whatever the seller sends is what we get? Also any approximate wait time for ppl who ordered it from the US? Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## brandybuck (Jun 25, 2014)

geoloop said:


> Wish i saw this post before... bought a Rodina 4 days ago lol
> 
> BTW i heard the spring bars are low quality and make some noise/clicking and that some people replace them, how true is that or was the problem fixed in newer versions?


It's still a problem. One of mine click when pushed and one of mine does not. It's only as much of a problem as you make it - they're still secure and generally not noticeable in everyday wear.

@watchLA: You specify the leather band colour as black or brown. Everything else depends on the manufacturing variation. As you just ordered it, you'll receive a watch identical to the pictures posted in the last few pages; thin blue hands, a white face, grey screws, etc.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Anyone put a Rodina on a rubber strap?


----------



## WatchLA (Jul 3, 2014)

brandybuck said:


> It's still a problem. One of mine click when pushed and one of mine does not. It's only as much of a problem as you make it - they're still secure and generally not noticeable in everyday wear.
> 
> @watchLA: You specify the leather band colour as black or brown. Everything else depends on the manufacturing variation. As you just ordered it, you'll receive a watch identical to the pictures posted in the last few pages; thin blue hands, a white face, grey screws, etc.


brandybuck, thanks for the info. I just realised that i was supposed to specify the color of the band. Just emailed the seller. I was hoping to get the watch with the thicker hands but oh well. Overall its still a great watch and hell of a bargain. Was going to get the Stowa but with a $1000 difference in price I will start off with this one first.


----------



## WatchLA (Jul 3, 2014)

Is there any other sites out there other than Debeers where i can get quality straps for this watch...also any particular brands of straps that are really high quality leather? I dunno much when it comes to brands for straps or what is a good quality strap. Looking for a classy looking brown or black leather strap.


----------



## geoloop (Dec 12, 2012)

WatchLA said:


> Is there any other sites out there other than Debeers where i can get quality straps for this watch...also any particular brands of straps that are really high quality leather? I dunno much when it comes to brands for straps or what is a good quality strap. Looking for a classy looking brown or black leather strap.


crownandbuckle


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Definitely Crown and Buckle. And since I hear that the original spring bars are of cheap quality, I would get a couple of 20mm spring bars from C&B as well.

I bought a 400 pc set Chinese spring bars, and the quality is yucky at best, thin ends, squeaky barrels that don't rotate freely, and matte stainless steel finish that show the poor manufacturing process.

I fear the stainless steel will rust. I've seen Chinese stainless steel nuts and bolts rust within 6 months.



geoloop said:


> crownandbuckle


----------



## pkscube (Jul 6, 2014)

Hello, first post here. Been thinking about buying one of these Rodina watches, but I read that they are noisy. They can't be noisier than my Timex Weekender though, right?


----------



## WatchLA (Jul 3, 2014)

m0tty said:


> Definitely Crown and Buckle. And since I hear that the original spring bars are of cheap quality, I would get a couple of 20mm spring bars from C&B as well.
> 
> I bought a 400 pc set Chinese spring bars, and the quality is yucky at best, thin ends, squeaky barrels that don't rotate freely, and matte stainless steel finish that show the poor manufacturing process.
> 
> I fear the stainless steel will rust. I've seen Chinese stainless steel nuts and bolts rust within 6 months.


Thanks guys, will check it out.


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

Mine is not particularly noisy. It doesn't tick as loud as my seagull 3600 (6497/8 clone) powered California, and the rotor doesn't vibrate as much as my ETA 7751 (unidirectional winding). I think I posted a picture of the pawl in the autowinder mechanism that makes some (hissing) noise when hand winding.


----------



## WatchLA (Jul 3, 2014)

Just got confirmation and tracking number from Jun. My watch is already here and will be delivered tomorrow! Very fast service...Ordered on July 2nd and will receive tomorrow, July7th.


----------



## jrDiver (Apr 24, 2014)

OP's wrist does not like 6.75'' at all. Someone with a 6.5'' wrist posted a pic and it was huge compared to OP's. doesnt look good on OP's imo it's too large lug to lug. looks like the watch fits a 7'' wrist much better than below that. Pity cuz my wrist is 6.5''.


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

I just received my Rodina, and I'm a happy camper. 

My wrist is 6.3" and I had some concerns that the Rodina watch would be too big for my wrist. I'm happy to report that it wears just fine.

Some observations:

Ticking movement is very quiet, quieter than Miyota 8200 which ST16 based itself upon.
Swinging movement weight produces as much noise as Seiko 7s26c, although in a more bass tone.
Spring bars are absolutely cheap and unreliable. I recommend changing them as soon as you get the watch.
Lug to Lug is 47mm.

Comparison to Citizen NY2300 diver (38.5mm with bezel, 43mm Lug to Lug)


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Looks like a beut Motty. When you say there's noise produced by swinging movement, is that the rotor turning, or do you mean something else?



m0tty said:


> I just received my Rodina, and I'm a happy camper.
> 
> My wrist is 6.3" and I had some concerns that the Rodina watch would be too big for my wrist. I'm happy to report that it wears just fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

I meant rotor turning. It is very light too. Lighter than my Seiko SNK805. Amazing watch at an amazing price!


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

I don't find the spring bars on mine problematic, they don't make any noise and are quite stiff.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

m0tty said:


> I meant rotor turning. It is very light too. Lighter than my Seiko SNK805. Amazing watch at an amazing price!


Thanks for the reply. I like the way the Rodina looks, but after experiencing rotor noise from the Bambino I used to own, I don't know if I can live with it again.


----------



## vince.cb (Jun 1, 2014)

I too just received my Rodina and thought I would offer some first impressions to anyone considering or interested by this watch  For 120$ I believe it is an interesting little piece to have in one's collection which will definitely diversify your style. While reading through these reviews the only problem seemed to be the strap so I opted for a nice cognac brown strap which I felt paired nicely with the white dial. The hands are lightly blue and can be seen under certain angles of light. As for the movement, as mentioned before, it sounds a little flimsy when moving it but after all, it is a sea-gull and we can be sure it will survive for a nice period of time. Personally I would recommend this watch for anyone looking for something fun and preppy looking. Shipping was about two weeks for me here in Canada, Quebec.


----------



## mrsamsa (Aug 19, 2010)

I got a NATO from Ague Trading for a more casual summer look


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Has anyone got the courage to put the 50M WR thru its paces? :-d Maybe after removing the movement?

Technically, the screw-down back , even with the glass back, should easily afford a 50M WR. :think:

Mine says hi!:-!


----------



## fishstik (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi everyone. New to watches and the forum -- love this as my first ever watch!

*Delivery: *Phenomenal. Ordered from good-stuffs on Sunday July 6, got a tracking number two days later on the 8th and it arrived at my doorstep on the 10th. That's a 4-day turnaround from China to Chicago!

*The Watch:* Has a 'pure' white dial, no blue screws on the back, the thin hands (I think?), and concentric circles in the small-seconds complication which are _just_ visible to the naked eye. They're extremely subtle and might as well not be there.

I chose the brown strap to come with the watch. It's very soft and actually quite comfortable, though I can tell it's very cheap. Spring bars make a loud clicking sound if I squeeze the two toward the middle of the watch, will consider replacing the bars and the strap eventually, but it's not a big deal to me.

*Accuracy*: Looks like it gained 15 seconds in the past 28 hours. Is this good or bad? Again, I'm new to watches, but from what I've read I don't need to wind this manually if I wear it often, right?

Apologies for the bad quality, but this is the watch on my 6.75" wrist:


----------



## Golder (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm having trouble ordering on Good-Stuffs using Paypal. Anyone else have problems? I click to pay through Paypal, log in, click continue and it sends me back to good-stuffs. I click to finish my order and it tells me I didn't select a payment method. But when I look at the payment method section it doesn't show any options so I'm stuck. It seems good stuffs is a "reputable" tao-bao agent, but I'd still rather not send them my credit card info.

I tried Google Chrome and Internet Explorer, and got the same result. I did submit a customer service request but I figured I'd see if anyone here had the same problem. Seems people have ordered recently from good stuffs, did you use Paypal or did you give them your credit card #?


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

+15sec in more than a day is okay. Some of us got luckier than that - mine's usually about -4s/d. You might find it slows down ie improves a little after a bit. If its you're wearing it every day, no need to do any winding.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Now that the summer is heating up in UK I've decided to get myself a rubber strap. Here's a rough approximation of what it should look like.....


----------



## gogmeister (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow, that's beyond cool! never thought this could work, but somehow it does.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Orange? Who'd a thunk it.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

And it would be so much cooler if the watch was rotated 90 degrees like in the picture so it was worn a lá chronostop.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Orange? Who'd a thunk it.


Don't know if I'll ever forgive myself for chickening out of the mauve


----------



## 2mas (Apr 7, 2014)

I ordered mine 4 days ago, on the 14th. Haven't recieved any word or notice from good-stuffs.com regarding shipping/tracking. Just curious, what are you guys' experience with Jun at good-stuffs regarding shipping/tracking?


----------



## brandybuck (Jun 25, 2014)

2mas said:


> I ordered mine 4 days ago, on the 14th. Haven't recieved any word or notice from good-stuffs.com regarding shipping/tracking. Just curious, what are you guys' experience with Jun at good-stuffs regarding shipping/tracking?


It's doubtful that you'll receive any payment confirmation or tracking details without directly asking.
The Good-Stuffs website inquiry form will never net in a response.

Contacting the sellers gmail directly will result in a quick reply, within a few hours typically - ask for tracking details and the tracking number + respective tracking website will usually be provided.

Expect approximately two weeks for full delivery.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Der Amf said:


> Now that the summer is heating up in UK I've decided to get myself a rubber strap. Here's a rough approximation of what it should look like.....
> 
> View attachment 1565172


What kind of bloody contraption strap is that ? :-s

And where'd you get it ? :think: :-d



Der Amf said:


> View attachment 1567941


Yeap, it works for sure!


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

The first picture was me laying the Rodina on top of my Swatch ;-)

The second picture is of something that's making me very happy :-!


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

As a black dial owner I have always wondered what the blue hands would look like on it, what would be involved with replacing the silver hands with the blue ones from the white dial r005?


----------



## brandybuck (Jun 25, 2014)

Opinions on a black mesh band?









Sorry for the poor image quality. The upload cap at 290kb is ridiculous.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

brandybuck said:


> Opinions on a black mesh band?
> 
> Sorry for the poor image quality. The upload cap at 290kb is ridiculous.


Looks pretty nice on the wrist.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Double Post


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Der Amf said:


> View attachment 1567941


Right, I've had a chance to get used to this. The idea was good, but if I were to do it again, I would get a thicker strap and one which isn't transluscent: I think the colour could do with being a bit more bold, and the thinness of the strap doesn't go very well with the long lugs etc. Sitting in my watch drawer it does look a bit daft, but out and about in the sunshine, it looks good. Also, it really brings out the blue of the hands.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Der Amf said:


> Right, I've had a chance to get used to this. The idea was good, but if I were to do it again, I would get a thicker strap and one which isn't transluscent: I think the colour could do with being a bit more bold, and the thinness of the strap doesn't go very well with the long lugs etc. Sitting in my watch drawer it does look a bit daft, but out and about in the sunshine, it looks good. Also, it really brings out the blue of the hands.


Does that band come in a light brown or even something more "mocha"?


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks nice on a thicker mesh as well. Wearing it right now b-)

L.E. and some slighly better photos taken during daylight.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Dan83bz said:


> Looks nice on a thicker mesh as well. Wearing it right now b-)


Looks great on that mesh!


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Gazza74 said:


> Does that band come in a light brown or even something more "mocha"?


I think the options were light blue, dark blue, white, mauve.....so no ;-)

But I have seen online some brown silicone straps. I didn't like them, but ymmv


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

tatt169 said:


> Looks great on that mesh!


Indeed it does. You wouldn't believe how much the mesh cost either, well, I'm going to tell you anyway :-d > £3!


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

I love my black dial on the mesh and haven't actually worn it on leather, I picked it up for $14 on ebay...


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Dan83bz said:


> Indeed it does. You wouldn't believe how much the mesh cost either, well, I'm going to tell you anyway :-d > £3!


3 quid?!!.. Nice one pal


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

tatt169 said:


> 3 quid?!!.. Nice one pal


Indeed, bag'o chips, literally


----------



## miles600 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi, 
If I purchase the Rodina now, will the watch I receive just have a plain white dial, no concentric circles on the small seconds dial and thin hands? Or does this current batch have the original features found in the first few batches?
Thank You.


----------



## darrrrrrrrrr (Mar 30, 2014)

Ordered mine two weeks ago, and it arrived today. Strangely took a long while to come since it was shipped from Singapore to Singapore.

Anyway, mine came in a Sea-Gull box with a white dial and concentric circles (though only visible close-up under side lighting). Only complaint is that the stock leather band STINKS of a solvent smell.


----------



## mizzourah2006 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi everyone. I ordered my Rodina from Times International on July 25th. I haven't heard anything from the seller since then. I had noticed from the later replies in this thread that it appears he has stopped communicating with buyers unless they specifically reach out to him and the replies have suggested you reach out to the sellers gmail. I know when my paypal went through to him it provided an email, but now it just provides his name. Would someone in this thread mind PMing me the sellers gmail account so I can reach out to him to ask for tracking info. 

BTW this thread was a lifesaver as I was beginning to think I got scammed. Thanks for all the help and I am very excited to get this watch it looks just like the Nomos which is eventually one of my grails.


----------



## darrrrrrrrrr (Mar 30, 2014)

mizzourah2006 said:


> Hi everyone. I ordered my Rodina from Times International on July 25th. I haven't heard anything from the seller since then. I had noticed from the later replies in this thread that it appears he has stopped communicating with buyers unless they specifically reach out to him and the replies have suggested you reach out to the sellers gmail. I know when my paypal went through to him it provided an email, but now it just provides his name. Would someone in this thread mind PMing me the sellers gmail account so I can reach out to him to ask for tracking info.
> 
> BTW this thread was a lifesaver as I was beginning to think I got scammed. Thanks for all the help and I am very excited to get this watch it looks just like the Nomos which is eventually one of my grails.


PM'd


----------



## mizzourah2006 (Jul 31, 2014)

darrrrrrrrrr said:


> PM'd


Thank you! Watch looks awesome BTW. You'll have to post your thoughts after a while. But it looks like everyone who has purchased it is extremely satisfied for the price point.


----------



## mizzourah2006 (Jul 31, 2014)

Just emailed Jun to get a tracking #. He replied almost immediately with a #. I put it in and it said it was delivered to my doorstep this morning. Less than 7 days would be very impressive.


----------



## mizzourah2006 (Jul 31, 2014)

Has anybody tried the white faced Rodina on a blue strap like this?

Hirsch MODENA Alligator Embossed Leather Watch Strap in ROYAL BLUE | HirschStraps


----------



## Anaron (Jul 11, 2014)

UhrenSucher said:


> Apologies for the typo. Correction - Ordered May 19; Received June 03. No time machine included, however. Looks like I missed out...
> 
> I can report that there are concentric circles under the seconds hand, visible with the naked eye. It's certainly a nice touch.
> 
> No blue screws visible from the back. Not really complaining about that, though.


Hi. Did you have to pay any customs charges? I'm waiting on mine to be delivered to Toronto.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Anaron said:


> Hi. Did you have to pay any customs charges? I'm waiting on mine to be delivered to Toronto.


Imported goods


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

Anaron said:


> Hi. Did you have to pay any customs charges? I'm waiting on mine to be delivered to Toronto.


I wouldn't worry about it. ;-)


----------



## exactopposite (Jul 19, 2014)

I have one on the way. I ordered it Tuesday from good-stuffs. I just got the tracking info yesterday which shows it should be delivered tomorrow (Aug 4th) which would be 6 days from the order date. It was shipped UPS from China which is different from the other shipping methods I have seen listed in this thread. This will be my first real mechanical watch. I currently own a crappy mushroom skeleton "automatic" that doesn't wind itself and has a reserve time of 10 hours or so. As such I'm very much looking forward to the Rodina. I plan to post pictures of it when I get a chance.

BTW, thanks to all of you for all the shared information. I wanted to buy a Chinese watch and the information from this forum has been very helpful.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Is there any A/R on these?


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

elconquistador said:


> Is there any A/R on these?


Nope. But not much reflections from the dial either. (the white dial)


----------



## exactopposite (Jul 19, 2014)

Mine arrived Monday. It doesn't appear to have the concentric circles on the seconds sub-dial. It also came with the black strap attached and with a brown strap in the (Seagull) box.

I checked it after the 2nd day of wearing it and it was -5 seconds in 24 hours. Since it doesn't hack I used a stopwatch function on a website and left it running as a reference to measure by.


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

exactopposite said:


> Mine arrived Monday. It doesn't appear to have the concentric circles on the seconds sub-dial. It also came with the black strap attached and with a brown strap in the (Seagull) box.
> 
> I checked it after the 2nd day of wearing it and it was -5 seconds in 24 hours. Since it doesn't hack I used a stopwatch function on a website and left it running as a reference to measure by.


Congrats. Do you have any photos?


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

For those who received Rodinas recently, how are you finding the rotor noise, and do you feel it moving if you move you move your wrist side to side? Really tempted by this watch, but my experience with my Bambino where I could feel the rotor move every time I moved my wrist has me worried.


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Yes, Rodina's rotor is much like Seiko 7s26, you can hear the grinding and the noise. I don't really feel rotor movement on the wrist though. Rotor just makes noise.



Gazza74 said:


> For those who received Rodinas recently, how are you finding the rotor noise, and do you feel it moving if you move you move your wrist side to side? Really tempted by this watch, but my experience with my Bambino where I could feel the rotor move every time I moved my wrist has me worried.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

m0tty said:


> Yes, Rodina's rotor is much like Seiko 7s26, you can hear the grinding and the noise. I don't really feel rotor movement on the wrist though. Rotor just makes noise.


Thanks. I don't mind the noise as much as feeling the movement, so it looks like a Rodina is in my future.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

I tried out the roman numerals version and it has the circles in the seconds subdial and also, it has the iv at the 6 o clock, whereas the pictures online from the goodstuff site does not have it.


----------



## exactopposite (Jul 19, 2014)

JLesinski said:


> Congrats. Do you have any photos?


Not yet. I'm a photographer, so I'll definitely post some pictures when I have time. I'll probably post some this weekend.


----------



## exactopposite (Jul 19, 2014)

I can definitely hear and feel the rotor on mine. I think I would be more concerned if I didn't feel it.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Notice that there's a IV on the 6 o'clock now and it does have the concentric circles though it will probably be hard to appreciate in the pic.


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

Gazza74 said:


> For those who received Rodinas recently, how are you finding the rotor noise, and do you feel it moving if you move you move your wrist side to side? Really tempted by this watch, but my experience with my Bambino where I could feel the rotor move every time I moved my wrist has me worried.


Why worry as long it operates within designed parameters?


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

oak1971 said:


> Why worry as long it operates within designed parameters?


The feeling of the rotor moving "cheapened" the feel of the watch to me, if I'm describing it well......or made it feel like it was broken. I wore the watch less and less as a result, until I sold it. I know it's normal in a lot of watches, but it bugged me. At least with the Rodina I can always sell it for a small loss if it bothers me that much.


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

mizzourah2006 said:


> Has anybody tried the white faced Rodina on a blue strap like this?
> 
> Hirsch MODENA Alligator Embossed Leather Watch Strap in ROYAL BLUE | HirschStraps


I'm sure it's a good looking combo, but that strap is half the price of the watch and will probably outlive the watch twice over.


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

oak1971 said:


> I'm sure it's a good looking combo, but that strap is half the price of the watch and will probably outlive the watch twice over.


I think it'd look fantastic, but oak1971 raises a very good point. I'd have another watch that you can use the band with because it will likely outlive the Rodina


----------



## Scott25.stl (Jul 24, 2014)

I spent the last couple evenings browsing the entire thread (and surprisingly enjoyed it! Ha).

I'm going to order one of these Rodinas in either white or blue. I think the white looks great but the blue is appealing because it adds diversity to a collection and is less of an exact copy of the Nomos. Descriptions of the blue range from "stunning" and "beautiful" to "not much contrast" and "flat and lifeless." 

Does anyone have any intel on the blue dial in terms of looks and shade of blue? Are the hands, numbers, and markers silver?

Also, from the most recent posts, it looks like the latest batch of the white dial is flat white, has concentric rings in the sub second dial, and no blue screws. Any more recent arrivals to compare?


----------



## unwatched (Mar 11, 2008)

I would have bought one of these a long time ago, but the name "Rodina" really throws me, it is so jarring above "China Made." Whatever possessed them to name it _that_?? It is a word with significant connotations and history in Russia, not to mention the old Russian "Rodina," which actually makes sense. If they made it with just a plain dial or put another name, any other name on it... Ugh.


----------



## Extrobar (Jan 25, 2011)

Better than them putting Nomos on it though


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Extrobar said:


> Better than them putting Nomos on it though


Well there has been a lot of debate of whether Romina is the same people who made fake Tangomats... so perhaps they learned from that mistake already.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

The Rodina was a cheap watch. But the bloody thing is now raking in so many straps that I almost , so far, spent the same amount on those as I did on the watch. Same thing happened with my Alpinist (SARB017). :-s

So here it is, the newest strap for my Rodina, for little under 15$ I got this cool perlon strap that looks great, IMO, on the white Rodina. I'm more and more into these perlon straps especially since the summer is in full bloom and these are letting the wrist breath nicely.

So how you like it? :think:


----------



## thedrivingcat (Jun 29, 2014)

Absolutely love that combination. Complements the watch perfectly.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

thedrivingcat said:


> Absolutely love that combination. Compliments the watch perfectly.


Glad I'm not the only one who thinks that |>


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice looking strap. The colour goes well with the hands. I like a good alternative to leather.


----------



## Skodborg (Feb 25, 2012)

Gotta bookmark that strap for when I get a Rodina myself. Lovely!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow! I'm upset I did think of that combo myself. Well done Dan83bz, looks great!

I see some copycats posting here in the future


----------



## sienarot (Aug 21, 2012)

Dan83bz said:


> So how you like it? :think:


I'm not a fan of woven/beaded straps myself, but it definitely looks good! Perfect colour to match the hands.

I plan on ordering one of these watches too and need to find a strap with a colour like that. If anyone has ideas, I'd love to hear them!


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

sienarot said:


> I'm not a fan of woven/beaded straps myself, but it definitely looks good! Perfect colour to match the hands.
> 
> I plan on ordering one of these watches too and need to find a strap with a colour like that. If anyone has ideas, I'd love to hear them!


I like Hirsch in the leather dept. , good prices and good quality, as such these would be some suggestions:

Genuine Hirsch Rainbow Lizard Grain Leather Watch Strap 1230 26 Brand New | eBay

20mm Hirsch Camel Grain Blue Genuine Leather Flat Stitched Watch Band Regular | eBay

20mm Hirsch Osiris Genuine Leather Padded Ladies Navy Blue Watch Band Strap | eBay

This flat, un-stitched one would probably look great as well, if you're willing to spend a bit more:
Hirsch Scandic Parrallel Leather Watch Strap in Blue 20mm M Silver Buckle | eBay

Also this, if you're feeling a bit adventurous :-d:
20mm Hirsch Crocograin Crocodile Grain Water Resistant Stitched Blue Watch Band | eBay


----------



## namvulu (Jun 29, 2014)

Just wanted to give you my experience in terms of delay to receive the watch to Luxembourg (from good stuff web site)
- Order and payment (paypal) on July 27
- Receipt of tracking information on August 3
- Receipt of package today August 11
Total time: 2 weeks

The package has been received today in my office (i am off atm)
can't wait to see it!!


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Received mine the other day. Being my first mechanical I was rather impressed. Didn't expect it to be as nice of quality as it is so far. It came in a blank, pleather covered display box with a grey felt on the inside. The dial is the white without the concentric circles around the seconds hand. A little disappointed in that, but it's quite nice otherwise, and I like the size overall. Hacking is a little fickle to deal with, and it there seems to be a 5 degree deadspace when turning the crown, between advancing the hands forward and backward for changing the time. Other than that, I'm quite pleased. If this watch came in a manual-only variant that would allow it to be thinner, I'd be all over it.

Got it on an azure nato strap from cheapestnatostraps.com for the moment, but I've got a bunch more natos to swap out with it. Just felt like some eye-popping colour today.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Any EU residents ordered the Rodina from goodstuff?

http://www.good-stuffs.com/Classic-Rodina-automatic-wrist-watch-OEM-by-Sea-Gull-ST17_p_156.html

What was the choice og carrier and how was you charged for taxes?


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> Any EU residents ordered the Rodina from goodstuff?
> 
> Classic Rodina automatic wrist watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST17
> 
> What was the choice og carrier and how was you charged for taxes?


A lot of people here have. Mine was sent July 30 and received it August 4. I did not have to worry about taxes or anything, the $120 covers everything. The carrier was UPS.

Not sure for EU though...


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

colgex said:


> Not sure for EU though...


Lol, that was why I asked/what I asked about ;-)


----------



## phil.waters.146 (Aug 5, 2014)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> Any EU residents ordered the Rodina from goodstuff?
> 
> Classic Rodina automatic wrist watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST17
> 
> What was the choice of carrier and how was you charged for taxes?


Got mine though in the UK today. The dial is plain white with concentric circles visible on the seconds dial.

The courier in the UK was Yodel, who don't have the greatest reputation, but whom I've never had an issue with. It was dispatched on the 11th, ordered on 5th - which was good I think. I didn't hear a thing after getting my Paypal confirmation. Then suddenly got my tracking number through, which didn't work for a few days until it landed in the UK.
I took the advice of just not worrying about it, it'll turn up eventually. I was only going to worry 40 days after the Paypal transaction.


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

Got mine today in the UK too, ordered on the 6th and is the same as Phil's with the concentric circles. Had a similar experience with the tracking and lack of contact, but obviously arrived safely and quick enough not to be worried.

No import duty or VAT was charged. The package was marked at a low value.

First impressions were it's a bit small, but once on the wrist it looks great.

As pointed out probably hundreds of times the strap is the weak point. I'm going to try and find a seamless leather strap, something like this one from the Instrmnt Kickstarter but with a deployment clasp. Not easy to find though!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/8725678/instrmnt-01-a-minimalist-watch-with-a-swiss-moveme


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

For everyone saying the black strap is crap, or anyone curious, my Rodina came with a brown leather strap. I forgot to specify a strap when I ordered, and received the brown. I don't have a problem with it's quality. It's not falling apart, and I haven't needed to spend any extra on the watch. 
(FYI, some pics on page 111 of this thread)


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

Time On My Hands said:


> For everyone saying the black strap is crap, or anyone curious, my Rodina came with a brown leather strap. I forgot to specify a strap when I ordered, and received the brown. I don't have a problem with it's quality. It's not falling apart, and I haven't needed to spend any extra on the watch.
> (FYI, some pics on page 111 of this thread)


I did request a brown strap and got a thin, slightly cheap looking one. Certainly nothing like your papped/textured one.

It's comfortable, but doesn't do the watch justice at all.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Having given up on the british summer, yesterday I took off the rubber strap and returned the thick, matte, chocolatey leather strap onto it. Firstly, a thick strap makes a lot of difference with coping with the high lugs. Secondly, the mid-brown strap gives the dial so much warmth: the silvery-white seems much more creamy. 

Still sits terribly on my slender, bony wrist ;-)


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

Do you have a pic Der Amf? I was concerned a thick strap may be too much.

Sadly my watch face appears to be pure white.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

MarcG said:


> Do you have a pic Der Amf? I was concerned a thick strap may be too much.
> 
> Sadly my watch face appears to be pure white.


Sorry I didn't mean thick as in chunky, but typical padded strap, ie thicker than the nasty thing the watch comes with ;-)









In a moment of curiosity I once put a proper chunky black strap on it. It looked *horrible*!


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

Great. Thanks. Looks good. 

Your face is definitely a different colour to mine!


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

MarcG said:


> Great. Thanks. Looks good.
> 
> Your face is definitely a different colour to mine!


My phone's camera does like messing colours up....
....hopefully this is accurate....


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Just received the mesh band I ordered for my Rodina in the mail this morning. Figured a couple of pics were in order.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

So far my own impression of the top 3 straps to use:

#3 = Mesh strap, not the fine but the slightly thicker as pic above PICS
#2 = Blue Perlon strap, I have a pic posted earlier in the thread PICS
#1 = Brown Shell Cordovan LINK PHOTOS


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

That blue Perlon strap looks great. Might have to get one those for myself.


----------



## fishstik (Jul 11, 2014)

Just wanted to update on the watch's accuracy:
I measured it for two weeks and it was consistently getting +12.5 s/day. However I reset it about 8 days ago and it immediately improved significantly, to about +6.5 s/day. Needless to say I'm pleased with the improvement. I wonder what could cause such a sudden change...


----------



## HappyLeam (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey there ! 
Very good thing you did there guys. It's a very nice watch that I'm glad I discovered thanks to you ! 
So it turns out I decided to buy one from Times International. I did make a mistake on the shipping information but it's not possible to correct it. 
Could anyone pm me Lio Jun's email ?
Thx again for this thread and these very nice pics and information. 
Looking forward to contribute !


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

pm sent


----------



## sujith (Jul 6, 2014)

Hello guys,

I had done an order from Good-stuffs, got a paypal receipt immediately and a mail from Jun Liao saying the item will be shipped the next day. But it's been close to a week. I mailed him on his yah** id and tried to contact him through the website for the shipping info/tracking number, still no reply. Usually by what time does he provide a tracking number?. 

Apologizing for putting a non-relevant topic. Didn't wanted to open a new thread and just wanted opinion.


----------



## ryanchow (Aug 26, 2014)

Can anyone pm Jun's gmail account to me?

Thanks!


----------



## watchinator (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm seriously considering getting this watch, but I have a few concerns:

Has anyone else had any issue with the loud rotor or winding sound? I can handle loud winding, but I don't know if I can deal with hearing the rotor all the time.

Also, is the 38mm size including the crown? If not, how wide is it with the crown? What's the lug-lug length?

It's been said that this watch looks large due to the very thin bezel. Does anyone have any thoughts on that one way or the other?

From pictures it looks to me like it would look thick (though I know it's less than 10mm), I think because it doesn't taper at all on the edges like many watches do, any observations there as well?

Thanks


----------



## gogmeister (Apr 4, 2013)

I just caved and ordered one. I got the paypal receipt (damn their conversion rate, it raised the price me a lot more than I expected, grrr) and I have a feeling I'll also need Jun's email .
From what I've read on the watch, the size is 38mm without the crown, which is what makes it wear larger (it also says so in the product description). The L2L is 48mm (I saw one info saying 47mm) which, I believe is also what makes it wear larger + the height due to the lug shape. So looking forward to it!


----------



## watchinator (Jul 11, 2014)

I've also seen discussion about several aspects of the watch that seem to vary (e.g. white/silver dial, blue screws or not, concentric circles on seconds), and I was wondering if anyone knows if there's any correlation between any of them. That is, for example, do all watches with silvery dial have concentric circles? or do all those with blue screws have only a plain white dial? or any other combination of factors.


----------



## HappyLeam (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey so I Just received mine. It's been like one week and FYI I live in Europe. No blue screw and White dial for me. It's True that it's noisy compared to others but it is not that noisy at all, you won't pay any attention to it. At least I don't. So glad I found this thread, thanks again.
Edit : pic with thin mesh band.


----------



## exactopposite (Jul 19, 2014)

exactopposite said:


> Mine arrived Monday. It doesn't appear to have the concentric circles on the seconds sub-dial. It also came with the black strap attached and with a brown strap in the (Seagull) box.
> 
> I checked it after the 2nd day of wearing it and it was -5 seconds in 24 hours. Since it doesn't hack I used a stopwatch function on a website and left it running as a reference to measure by.


Mine has already developed a problem. The rotor is spinning freely in both directions and the automatic winding mechanism has stopped functioning. Manual winding works and it still keeps great time. However i bought an automatic because I want an automatic.

I emailed Jun this morning l, so I'll let you guys know how it goes. Ideally I'd like to exchange ot for something else because i don't trust the quality of the rodina.


----------



## Jollytron (Sep 27, 2013)

Ordered a week ago. It has blue hands, white face, and the concentric circles in the subdial, but it lacks blued screws.

Disregard the green residue on my wrist, I just got it in the mail and swapped my bronze watch with it.


----------



## dadge (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

After looking at the Nomos and Stowa I've gone for one of these due to the cost difference and figure if it's not that great I've not spent a fortune. I was very tempted by the Stowa Antea Back to Bauhaus which is due for release in a couple of months , but again due to the price I went for this leaving the possibility of a Mondain Helvetica when it's released.

I've ordered the Rodina from the seagull website SEAGULL WATCH - USA Canada Europe UK France Germany Russia Spain Australia Singapore Hong Kong Free Shipping for $119 including shipping. Paid by paypal and received an order confirmation from Seagull immediately.

We'll see how the delivery progresses.

UPDATE: Just received a dispatch notification from Seagull with a tracking link two hours after I placed the order - early days but pretty damn good so far.

UPDATE: Watch has arrived and took just 5 days from the day of order which is very impressive.

The box was well packaged in a jiffi bag and extra bubblewrap. The box is branded 'Rodina' and the watch was inside with another protective layer of bubble wrap and additional plastic film wrapping the watch case itself. The face is pertty much bright white, it doesn't have concentric circles or blue screws. However, it seems to be well made and looks wonderful. The strap was ok, not as poor quality as some other comments suggest, but i'd already ordered a Milanese mesh strap which totally changes the look of it and makes it a more substantial package I think.

Here are some pics.


----------



## watchcrazy89 (Sep 6, 2014)

*Germany*

Hei there I was wondering (almost expecting it) wether Times International (good-stuffs) offers Paypal?
Further how is it with importing to Germany, has anyone experience with the way you have to pay the tax?
I'm looking foreward to order one soon, maybe from the segullwatchstore, we'll see how it goes. Is it official since it offers one year warranty?
@dadge Or why did you order there.
Greetings from Germany

Update: i found out good-stuffs has paypal &#55356;&#57093;


----------



## curlz (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Germany*

Hi all. I'm slightly confused by the process at good-stuffs and hoping someone here can shed some light. I ordered the Rodina from good-stuffs after reading the glowing reviews here and lusting after a Nomos for quite some time. I placed my order over a week ago (31 Aug). I immediately received a Pay Pal receipt in my email and I can see my order in the good-stuffs login area. However, I have had no correspondence since. No email with a tracking number or the like. I live in Australia btw.

Is this common? I left a message in the login area 3 days ago but have not heard anything since. Can someone please help, or provide me alternate contact info for Jun. Thanks!


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Germany*



curlz said:


> Hi all. I'm slightly confused by the process at good-stuffs and hoping someone here can shed some light. I ordered the Rodina from good-stuffs after reading the glowing reviews here and lusting after a Nomos for quite some time. I placed my order over a week ago (31 Aug). I immediately received a Pay Pal receipt in my email and I can see my order in the good-stuffs login area. However, I have had no correspondence since. No email with a tracking number or the like. I live in Australia btw.
> 
> Is this common? I left a message in the login area 3 days ago but have not heard anything since. Can someone please help, or provide me alternate contact info for Jun. Thanks!


Don't worry. Even I didn't get ay shipping notifications until I asked about a week after placing my order. It took two more days for my tracking number to appear in an email reply. In another two days my watch arrived. In all 14 days from ordering to arrival.


----------



## watchinator (Jul 11, 2014)

Jollytron said:


> View attachment 1619811
> 
> Ordered a week ago. It has blue hands, white face, and the concentric circles in the subdial, but it lacks blued screws.
> 
> Disregard the green residue on my wrist, I just got it in the mail and swapped my bronze watch with it.


So now there are tick marks on the seconds subdial too? I don't remember seeing that before.


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

watchinator said:


> So now there are tick marks on the seconds subdial too? I don't remember seeing that before.


I think those have always been there. They look like they might be slightly more pronounced in that photo though; or at least more pronounced that I've seen in other photos


----------



## Jollytron (Sep 27, 2013)

I ordered the watch 2 weeks ago, received it a week ago, and he just sent me the tracking info... hahahahahahahaha


----------



## curlz (Dec 28, 2012)

I received the watch yesterday. 6 hoirs before I received the tracking information. Took a week and a half to be delivered to Australa.

But I have to say wow. The watch is absolutely amazing for the price. Admitedly it's my first automatic. But it's seriously the best money I've ever spent. I can't stoo staring at it. I don't even mind the strap so much...


----------



## vkumar2695 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey guys. I ordered the watch about 11 days ago and I haven't received any shipping information and he doesn't seem to reply on his email. What should I do to try and contact him? Is there any other way?


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

vkumar2695 said:


> Hey guys. I ordered the watch about 11 days ago and I haven't received any shipping information and he doesn't seem to reply on his email. What should I do to try and contact him? Is there any other way?


The key thing is to be patient. If you comb through this thread (admittedly it is rather long) you'll see people who were in similar positions to you. Give him a few more business days and maybe send another email. Keep in mind that depending on your location, 2 weeks delivery time is not out of the realm of ordinary, and in many cases 2 weeks if quick


----------



## vkumar2695 (Sep 11, 2014)

JLesinski said:


> The key thing is to be patient. If you comb through this thread (admittedly it is rather long) you'll see people who were in similar positions to you. Give him a few more business days and maybe send another email. Keep in mind that depending on your location, 2 weeks delivery time is not out of the realm of ordinary, and in many cases 2 weeks if quick


Sounds good. Most people said they received a tracking number within a week and some even with hours. That's the only reason I'm concerned.


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

vkumar2695 said:


> Sounds good. Most people said they received a tracking number within a week and some even with hours. That's the only reason I'm concerned.


It seems to vary based on how many orders they have incoming. Also the Hong Kong clock and watch convention was last week so Jun was probably at that. He's likely just a little behind. Like I said give him a few more days and then maybe send an email


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

_Selling mine in case anyone was interested._ She's gone.


----------



## Naidan (Jul 5, 2014)

I am really interested in the back version of the Rodina and have noted that they are only 38.37mm and not 40mm as was my original impression but the case has quite a thin edge. Can someone please confirm if they wear larger than their dimensions suggest?


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

Naidan said:


> I am really interested in the back version of the Rodina and have noted that they are only 38.37mm and not 40mm as was my original impression but the case has quite a thin edge. Can someone please confirm if they wear larger than their dimensions suggest?


Definitely, I have the black and to me it wears like a 40mm if not slightly larger, I generally can't tell the difference in size between this and my 40mm Melbourne Flinders (40mm)


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

My repaired Rodina just arrived via EMS, the crown developed a problem and it couldn't be pushed in completely and winding was difficult. Jun gave me the details for return via email and within 3 weeks it had been sent back and returned to me. 

I sent the watch without the strap or box (as I had it on a SS mesh) and it was returned in a new box box with a new leather strap on it. Pretty good customer service.


----------



## danslecarton (Aug 24, 2013)

Did you receive any info about the status of the watch?
I sent mine back about 2 weeks ago and didn't hear anything from trusthonestman except the instructions how to send it back before i sent it


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

I followed up with an email and he replied saying that he received it, a week later I email again and he told me that it had been repaired and sent back along with a tracking number attached.

You are probably best sending him an email, otherwise I am assuming he won't touch base and the watch will just turn up.


----------



## gogmeister (Apr 4, 2013)

will_454 said:


> My repaired Rodina just arrived via EMS, the crown developed a problem and it couldn't be pushed in completely and winding was difficult.


I think I'm having the same problem with the crown...It just won't go in completely... I don't know what to do, and if it should bother me enough to have it sent back (the customs have had a field day with this one already). Otherwise, it has lost quite a lot in a day or two. Will watch it further and decide on the crown. How was it fixed for you, will_454?
Btw., I couldn't say anything about the ease of winding...the Harley Davidson description hits the nail on the head. And yes...the rotor IS the loudest I've heard yet. 
The watch looks absolutely great...shame about these problems....


----------



## danslecarton (Aug 24, 2013)

will_454 said:


> I followed up with an email and he replied saying that he received it, a week later I email again and he told me that it had been repaired and sent back along with a tracking number attached.
> 
> You are probably best sending him an email, otherwise I am assuming he won't touch base and the watch will just turn up.


Thanks, will do!


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

gogmeister said:


> I think I'm having the same problem with the crown...It just won't go in completely... I don't know what to do, and if it should bother me enough to have it sent back (the customs have had a field day with this one already). Otherwise, it has lost quite a lot in a day or two. Will watch it further and decide on the crown. How was it fixed for you, will_454?
> Btw., I couldn't say anything about the ease of winding...the Harley Davidson description hits the nail on the head. And yes...the rotor IS the loudest I've heard yet.
> The watch looks absolutely great...shame about these problems....


To be honest I'm not sure what they did to fix it, whether it was parts or a new movement. Either way it came back working as it should.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

So when did Rodina start putting Germany in place of China Made on the dial? Someone over on reddit received this Rodina today from an order placed recently. I think this sort of crosses the line personally...


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow, is that legit?


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

colgex said:


> Wow, is that legit?


According to a reddit user he placed an order with good-stuff and received this a Rodina yesterday. Bit odd to me. I'll be interested to see if this is a dial printing error or a permanent change.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

I've heard before that the factory producing them also makes Nomos knockoffs - maybe a mishap where they printed a batch and forgot to remove the 'Germany'?

As far as I know there are no rules around being able to print 'Germany' on the dial in the same was as 'Swiss Made'


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> I've heard before that the factory producing them also makes Nomos knockoffs - maybe a mishap where they printed a batch and forgot to remove the 'Germany'?
> 
> As far as I know there are no rules around being able to print 'Germany' on the dial in the same was as 'Swiss Made'


Yeah that issue has been raised over on the reddit thread that this may be proof that the same manufacturer did in fact make both the Rodina and Nomos replicas. The other possibility mentioned is that this was done in response to some people please being put off by China Made on the dial (which some have gone so far as to remove it by hand).

Yeah I know "Germany" isn't protected and that is the issue for me. I think it's meant to be intentionally misleading if this is a permanent change to the dial.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

IRBilldozer said:


> The other possibility mentioned is that this was done in response to some people please being put off by China Made on the dial (which some have gone so far as to remove it by hand).


If this was the case, why not just leave it 'country-less'


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> If this was the case, why not just leave it 'country-less'


I agree, blank space would have been better.


----------



## phosej (Aug 12, 2014)

Can someone PM me Jun's email address? I'd like to ask if all the Rodinas being shipped from now on have the recent dial change


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah uncalled for to have Germany on there, that's just lying and not cool

"I'm just a hobo"


----------



## AltF4_ToExit (Feb 13, 2014)

Here is another data point for those concerned about possible changes to the dial. I ordered the new "gold-filled" Rodina from good-stuffs on September 21st (shipped on the 24th), and I just received it today. It has "China Made" in the normal spot on the dial.

- AltF4


----------



## daytona604 (Sep 30, 2014)

gogmeister said:


> I think I'm having the same problem with the crown...It just won't go in completely... I don't know what to do, and if it should bother me enough to have it sent back (the customs have had a field day with this one already). Otherwise, it has lost quite a lot in a day or two. Will watch it further and decide on the crown. How was it fixed for you, will_454?Btw., I couldn't say anything about the ease of winding...the Harley Davidson description hits the nail on the head. And yes...the rotor IS the loudest I've heard yet. The watch looks absolutely great...shame about these problems....


Hi all, first post on WUS! Picked up a Rodina after admiring it for months and am very happy with it. That is until I dropped it at the gym and the local watchmaker said the the balance staff is broken! Simplest fix would be to source a replacement movement ST1701 and do a swap. Tricky thing is finding one. I've tried the bay and emailed us seagull directly - no luck. Any help or leads would be appreciated. So tried the info email on goodstuffs but no reply.Would love to get it fixed as its my favourite watch. Thanks in advanceD


----------



## Bill_KS (Oct 8, 2014)

i received mine one 2 weeks ago, facing exactly the same problem. Crown cannot fully push in after adjusted time. i dropped Jun Liao a mail asking for warranty return to fix the problem. but he replied me that it is normal there is gap between crown and casing. i seriously dont think so and replied him 3 days ago that i cannot agree with this. Got no reply at all. i'm not sure whether it is because of the holiday in China. Is kind of disappointed, i went thru the whole thread before i pull the trigger and this is also my 1st automatic watch. But turn into disappointment. i assume the quality is getting worst as well as the customer service.


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

Looks like a bent stem?


----------



## imlying (Jan 13, 2014)

Got one off f/29, and I'm wondering if I dodged a bullet instead of ordering off asian sites.

Anyways, I have a lot of strap shopping to do (thanks to all of those photos)....and maybe looking into modding it a little.......


----------



## Jollytron (Sep 27, 2013)

Bill_KS said:


> i received mine one 2 weeks ago, facing exactly the same problem. Crown cannot fully push in after adjusted time. i dropped Jun Liao a mail asking for warranty return to fix the problem. but he replied me that it is normal there is gap between crown and casing. i seriously dont think so and replied him 3 days ago that i cannot agree with this. Got no reply at all. i'm not sure whether it is because of the holiday in China. Is kind of disappointed, i went thru the whole thread before i pull the trigger and this is also my 1st automatic watch. But turn into disappointment. i assume the quality is getting worst as well as the customer service.
> View attachment 1663754


That's how my crown looks.


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

Jollytron said:


> That's how my crown looks.


Wow it looks like the other one. I'm wearing mine now and it does not tilt away from the case. Mine is a couple of years old.

Does hand winding help?


----------



## gogmeister (Apr 4, 2013)

Mine doesn't go all the way in (which goes with what Jun claims), but isn't tilted either... I have no problem with handwinding, or functioning of the watch. Accuracy is far from stelar though...Still, none of this bothers me enough to have it sent back...yet.


----------



## Le Vin (Jul 5, 2011)

Hmm, pulled the trigger yesterday. I'll also chime in when my package arrives.


----------



## Bill_KS (Oct 8, 2014)

Jollytron said:


> That's how my crown looks.


So did you return for warranty repair? i wonder why Jun LIao not allow for return, till now still no further reply from him for my return.


----------



## Jollytron (Sep 27, 2013)

It works when I wind ajd set the time. I'm not too worried about it, so I haven't attempted returning it. I honestly just expected it would have quirks and a cheap build as it's a $100 Chinese knockoff.


----------



## JacobSimon (Jan 19, 2013)

My crown looks like that as well. If you turn it a half turn it lines up better. It's not perfect, but it's the only issue I have with a rather inexpensive watch. I'm ok with it.


----------



## Bill_KS (Oct 8, 2014)

JacobSimon said:


> My crown looks like that as well. If you turn it a half turn it lines up better. It's not perfect, but it's the only issue I have with a rather inexpensive watch. I'm ok with it.


ok, so the water resistance will not be an issue for this? just wondering whether the water can slip thru since there is a gap there.


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

Bill_KS said:


> ok, so the water resistance will not be an issue for this? just wondering whether the water can slip thru since there is a gap there.


I wouldn't be subjecting this watch to any significant water regardless of the crown position.


----------



## dunderogge (Jul 28, 2014)

Maithree said:


> View attachment 1105775


Where can I find this one?


----------



## JacobSimon (Jan 19, 2013)

Bill_KS said:


> ok, so the water resistance will not be an issue for this? just wondering whether the water can slip thru since there is a gap there.


Water resistance is definitely an issue for anything more than running through a drizzle. I take everything but my dive watches off when I wash the dishes/the dog/shower etc.


----------



## Bill_KS (Oct 8, 2014)

finally i received a notice from Lioa about the warranty repair, just need to bare the return post cost. going to return soon and hopefully the watch back with tip top condition.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

dunderogge said:


> Where can I find this one?


Just PM the original poster.

"I'm just a hobo"


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

The Rodina has magically turned into a Seagull:









Classic Sea-Gull automatic wrist watch ST17 Bauhaus edition

I was looking because I wanted to see how thick the $120 Rodina is: I had just read an advert for a $400 watch which said "we wanted to achieve an ultra-thin design - something that is very rare and very expensive in the world of automatic watches.... we were able to keep the case thickness at 9mm"

The Rodina is 9mm.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Not to mini-mod, but we probably shouldn't talk about that new version. Sea-Gull has no affiliation with "Rodina" and does not make a model like that according to their CS. Due to that, it probably crosses the of line of trademark infringement.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Citizen V said:


> Not to mini-mod, but we probably shouldn't talk about that new version. Sea-Gull has no affiliation with "Rodina" and does not make a model like that according to their CS. Due to that, it probably crosses the of line of trademark infringement.


Then this goes along the sames lines too:

Classic Rodina Automatic Wrist Watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST17 Movement Arabic White Dial


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

colgex said:


> Then this goes along the sames lines too:
> 
> Classic Rodina Automatic Wrist Watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST17 Movement Arabic White Dial


EDIT: May have originally misinterpreted your post, or maybe I am now with this edit.

That isn't actually a Sea-Gull website or even a Sea-Gull AD. It's a watch store in TianJin that sells Sea-Gull and Rodina. It's been talked about in the past, and it's possible they even sell fake Sea-Gull watches. It's more likely they just sell grey market ones though.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

The Rodina has always been made by Seagull.

Good stuffs has zero reputation for selling fakes.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Der Amf said:


> The Rodina has always been made by Seagull.
> 
> Good stuffs has zero reputation for selling fakes.


Where is the proof of this? Sea-Gull themselves will tell you there is no affiliation with the mushroom brand and that they don't make that model either. It's also identical to a Tangomat fake that came out several months before it.

Good stuffs may not be selling fakes per se but they'be started making bad choices with the Rodinas they're ordering or commissioning . First the dials with "Germany" and now with "Sea-Gull"?


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Citizen V said:


> Where is the proof of this? Sea-Gull themselves will tell you there is no affiliation with the mushroom brand and that they don't make that model either. It's also identical to a Tangomat fake that came out several months before it.
> 
> Good stuffs may not be selling fakes per se but they'be started making bad choices with the Rodinas they're ordering or commissioning . First the dials with "Germany" and now with "Sea-Gull"?


I agree, seems to me they are tip toeing around to see what sells best. Perhaps sales dipped after the surge of people finding out about them. Now they're asking themselves "would we sell more if it said Germany?" then they said "OK Germany pissed people off what about if it said Sea-Gull?"


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Citizen V said:


> Where is the proof of this? Sea-Gull themselves will tell you there is no affiliation with the mushroom brand and that they don't make that model either. It's also identical to a Tangomat fake that came out several months before it.
> 
> Good stuffs may not be selling fakes per se but they'be started making bad choices with the Rodinas they're ordering or commissioning . First the dials with "Germany" and now with "Sea-Gull"?


Which manufacturers say which companies they are producing watches for?


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Der Amf said:


> Which manufacturers say which companies they are producing watches for?


Sure, you could make that argument about the original Rodina watches, but that would also imply Sea-Gull produces fake watches, which they seem to be above (and I hope that they are). We're not just taking about the original Rodina branded ones though. Why would Sea-Gull not admit to making a watch with their name on it?

Back to your post before. You said they always have been made by Sea-Gull. What was the proof that Sea-Gull made these watches before we saw the 'branded' one?


----------



## Bwsyd2ton (Oct 16, 2014)

I'd also be interested in how/where to buy this one


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Rather than back and forth of second hand information, I'll write to good stuffs and ask for comment. Then people can take issue with their exact words rather than my memory of what s been said when


----------



## Ced34 (Aug 12, 2013)

hello guys
excusez-moi pour mon pauvre language , could i know the accurancy per day for this watch ?


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?sp...624.7.kP6miQ&id=41339755949&scene=taobao_shop

oh...


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Hmm not quite. Same design style but case is totally different 

"I'm just a hobo"


----------



## Le Vin (Jul 5, 2011)

Just got mine yesterday, wore it to work to see how it felt. The dial does not have any of the recent controversial markings on it. Still says Rodina, still says China Made. The crown does not have a tilt, though it does not sit completely flush against the case either.

But overall, I think I'm happy with the purchase. I'll be looking to order a replacement leather strap for the watch before the week is done however. The stock strap is serviceable for now, but I really need slightly larger strap, preferably in honey-brown leather.


----------



## geogga (Oct 5, 2014)

The seagull version doesn't have China-Made? I see.
Rather both version not have China-made and leave the bottom blank.


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 1766434
> 
> 
> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?sp...624.7.kP6miQ&id=41339755949&scene=taobao_shop
> ...


Hmm ... I like this case style. I need another watch like I need ...


----------



## dduck (Jul 10, 2012)

*OK Watches but Way Too Big!*

I have a Nomos Orion (35 mm version) but the price of the Rodina homage was too tempting to pass up so I ordered their homage of the Nomos Ludwig and Tangente. Received my order of both watches within 4 days! I am in the US BTW.

Initial impressions are of an OK watch with a somewhat unrefined movement. OK for the price, I guess. My disappointment is however with the large size and bulk. The 38 mm Rodina is way too big, thick and bulky for my 8 inch wrist. The Nomos Orion 35 mm is the right size or slightly too big for my wrist. The Rodina 38 mm are way too big. Certainly too big and too bulky to fit under a shirt cuff discreetly. Just too big overall.

I wish they had made a thin 34 mm version, possibly hand wind only to allow it to be thinner.


----------



## aegais (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: OK Watches but Way Too Big!*



dduck said:


> I have a Nomos Orion (35 mm version) but the price of the Rodina homage was too tempting to pass up so I ordered their homage of the Nomos Ludwig and Tangente. Received my order of both watches within 4 days! I am in the US BTW.
> 
> initial impresions are of an OK watch with a somewhat unrefined movement. OK for the price, I guess. My disappointment is however with the large size and bulk. The 38 mm Rodina is way too big, thick and bulky for my 8 inch wrist. The Nomos Orion 35 mm is the right size or slightly too big for my wrist. The Rodina 38 mm are way too big. Certainly too big and too bulky to fit under a shirt cuff discreetly. Just too big overall.
> 
> I wish they had made a thin 34 mm version, possibly hand wind only to allow it to be thinner.


A 38mm is too big for a 8 inch wrist? What?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: OK Watches but Way Too Big!*



dduck said:


> initial impresions are of an OK watch with a somewhat unrefined movement. OK for the price, I guess. My disappointment is however with the large size and bulk. The 38 mm Rodina is way too big, thick and bulky for my 8 inch wrist. The Nomos Orion 35 mm is the right size or slightly too big for my wrist. The Rodina 38 mm are way too big. Certainly too big and too bulky to fit under a shirt cuff discreetly. Just too big overall.


Hahaha what?!?

Please provide us with pictures so we can see its too big.

I have a 7inch wrist and 38mm watches are small on me.


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

I have a 7.25 inch wrist and can take up to 42mm case size watches. However, I prefer smaller, 36-40 mm. I don't really see how a 38mm watch can be too big for a 7 inch sized wrist. On the other hand, when you have a round wrist instead of a flat one (which i have), I can imagine that the end lugs leap over. Ehr, not sure how to put that in English. Is leap correct, or should it be extents over?


----------



## dduck (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: OK Watches but Way Too Big!*



DirtyHarrie said:


> Hahaha what?!?
> 
> Please provide us with pictures so we can see its too big.
> 
> I have a 7inch wrist and 38mm watches are small on me.


No pictures of the Rodina -yet- but here is a link to my post of pictures of the 35 mm Nomos Orion, which I regard as OK to marginally big on my wrist:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/wrist-shots-germans-only-lets-see-em-261306-34.html#post9092650


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: OK Watches but Way Too Big!*



DirtyHarrie said:


> Hahaha what?!?
> 
> Please provide us with pictures so we can see its too big.
> 
> I have a 7inch wrist and 38mm watches are small on me.


I have a 7 inch or about also and I also feel thay the Rodina would have been better in a smaller size, 35-36mm. Nevertheless, I do enjoy wearing it as a "sports" watch more than dress.

I also have a 36mm Stiletto, with short lugs, and I love the size.

See my post here also:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/what-...28914-post8810914.html?highlight=#post8810914


----------



## dduck (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: OK Watches but Way Too Big!*



aegais said:


> A 38mm is too big for a 8 inch wrist? What?


Think traditional watch sizes pre 2002. My taste in watches is pretty traditional particularly when it comes to dress watches. As far as I am concerned watch sizes in the last 10-12 years have gone completely insane. 33-36 mm in a dress watch is ideal in my mind depending on the style of the watch. 38 mm may work (barely) if it is very thin, which the Rodina is not. The Rodina is both large and bulky.


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: OK Watches but Way Too Big!*



dduck said:


> Think traditional watch sizes pre 2002. My taste in watches is pretty traditional particularly when it comes to dress watches. As far as I am concerned watch sizes in the last 10-12 years have gone completely insane. 33-36 mm in a dress watch is ideal in my mind depending on the style of the watch. 38 mm may work (barely) if it is very thin, which the Rodina is not. The Rodina is both large and bulky.


I assumed that as well and therefore decided not to buy it.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I totally believe in to each their own and wearing what makes you happy. Rodina wouldn't be big on your wrist though.


----------



## dduck (Jul 10, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Don't get me wrong, I totally believeUSPS RC824433100CH, Origin preparing shipmnt Reply HELP 4 help-STOP to cancel in to each their own and wearing what makes you happy. Rodina wouldn't be big on your wrist though.


To each his own. I do have two of them and to me they are too big.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: OK Watches but Way Too Big!*



dduck said:


> No pictures of the Rodina -yet- but here is a link to my post of pictures of the 35 mm Nomos Orion, which I regard as OK to marginally big on my wrist:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/wrist-shots-germans-only-lets-see-em-261306-34.html#post9092650


Can't see the photo/post. Can you repost the photo directly here? Curious to see...I guess the lugs are quite long on the Orion also?


----------



## dduck (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: OK Watches but Way Too Big!*



Dan83bz said:


> Can't see the photo/post. Can you repost the photo directly here? Curious to see...I guess the lugs are quite long on the Orion also?


The link was to a posting on the German Watch forum right here on WUS. Works for me. But here goes my 35 mm Nomos Orion on my 8 inch wrist:


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: OK Watches but Way Too Big!*



dduck said:


> The link was to a posting on the German Watch forum right here on WUS. Works for me. But here goes my 35 mm Nomos Orion on my 8 inch wrist:
> 
> View attachment 1899858
> 
> ...


The dial itself seems small on your wrist, but I guess the Orion has very long lugs which might contribute to you feeling that it might be marginally too large.


----------



## dduck (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: OK Watches but Way Too Big!*



mleok said:


> The dial itself seems small on your wrist, but I guess the Orion has very long lugs which might contribute to you feeling that it might be marginally too large.


Remember that my taste in watches and watch sizes is pretty traditional. As far as I am concerned the dial on the Orion is definitely NOT small. I am very happy with the watch overall.


----------



## tomead (Aug 4, 2014)

Perhaps I should have skipped going to a university and gone to clown college instead. I have a slightly larger than 7" wrist and I think anything over 36-38mm looks ridiculous on me. That 35mm Nomos looks fantastic on a 7-1/4" wrist"


----------



## dduck (Jul 10, 2012)

tomead said:


> Perhaps I should have skipped going to a university and gone to clown college instead. I have a slightly larger than 7" wrist and I think anything over 36-38mm looks ridiculous on me. That 35mm Nomos looks fantastic on a 7-1/4" wrist"


Thanks. Actually my wrist is 8 inches (that's my wrist in the photo with the 35 mm Nomos Orion), and I do agree with you regarding the watch size. I still don't understand when people keep complaining that less than 38 mm does not work for them, specially for dress watches which are usually all dial.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

dduck said:


> Thanks. Actually my wrist is 8 inches (that's my wrist in the photo with the 35 mm Nomos Orion), and I do agree with you regarding the watch size. I still don't understand when people keep complaining that less than 38 mm does not work for them, specially for dress watches which are usually all dial.


It's a matter of taste and perspective, I find my 36mm Patek Philippe Calatrava 5119J to be as small as I'm willing to go on my 6.75" wrist, and you find your 35mm Nomos Orion to be almost too big on your 8" wrist. It probably is a generational thing.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: OK Watches but Way Too Big!*



dduck said:


> The link was to a posting on the German Watch forum right here on WUS. Works for me. But here goes my 35 mm Nomos Orion on my 8 inch wrist:
> 
> View attachment 1899858
> 
> ...


Very nice. The Rodina looks so ugly by comparison. Of course, you get what you pay for.


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: OK Watches but Way Too Big!*

Watch size thing is funny (and I'm betting it's been discussed loads elsewhere on here), it's all personal preference, what you are used to and fashion. I know the Tag Kirium I have from years ago that seemed so cool at the time now feels tiny on my wrist and I just won't wear it.

So I'm definitely in the camp of wishing the Rodina was a little bigger (and if I had the cash for a Nomos I still wouldn't be in the market due to size).

Browsing good-stuffs just now and two things caught my eye, I'm slightly intrigued by the black version, but also see there is a bigger model. The Enhanced Rodiana Automatic:

Enhanced Rodina automatic wrist watch by Sea-Gull ST2130

It's 40mm with an upgraded movement (ST2130) and price ($186). It's tempting, but I'm not a big fan of having a date on the watch and I really like the small sub-dial on the original.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: OK Watches but Way Too Big!*

Did anyone ever establish if the Sea-Gul version on Good Stuffs was exactly the same as the Rodina, or not?


----------



## watchinator (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: OK Watches but Way Too Big!*



Gazza74 said:


> Did anyone ever establish if the Sea-Gul version on Good Stuffs was exactly the same as the Rodina, or not?


I'd like to know the same thing.

Also, what's the current crop like as far as white/silvery dial, blue screws in the back, and those other variations that have been mentioned?


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: OK Watches but Way Too Big!*



Gazza74 said:


> Did anyone ever establish if the Sea-Gul version on Good Stuffs was exactly the same as the Rodina, or not?


I doubt you'll find anyone who wants to buy both the Rodina and the Sea Gull just to compare them.

I've seen a picture of the rear of the Sea Gull version. It looks like the same movement, and engraved on the rear bezel is "R05" (like the Rodina), and "Sea Gull" instead of "Rodina".

Other than that, they appear to be the same. There is also another picture out there of a further Sea Gull version with slightly different font for the 2,4,8,10,12.

FWIW when I got my Rodina, it came in a Sea Gull box, with a Sea Gull strap and Sea Gull buckle attached to the watch.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: OK Watches but Way Too Big!*

Why the heck did these threads get merged? Was it an accident?

They cover different topics, and now it's confusing.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

For the record, I contacted TianJin, Tsinlien and USA Sea-Gull about the Sea-Gull branded Rodina and the latter two said it's not a Sea-Gull watch. TianJin didn't respond yet. I also asked good-stuffs for a.statement on the authenticity snd he never responded. As far as I can see, it should be considered a fake.


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

Very interesting to have the Orion picture for direct comparison to the 'Rodina'/'Sea-Gull': so the cases are not similar at all! If anything the Rodina (I think I'll keep calling it that) looks more functional, simpler, cleaner, more 'Bauhaus' to me. It is true though that the case is on the tall side, which does make the watch a bit clunky and tool-like. Not your grandfather's dress watch.

Regarding the SEA-GULL branding on the dial if the watch is not in the official sea-gull catalog: it's a bit like putting 'ETA' on the dial because there is an ETA movement inside. I don't know what the SEA-GULL branding rules are, but don't try doing that with the Swatch Group. Sea-Gull Tsienlien and SEA-GULL USA are a store and a distributor as far as I know, so I'm not sure they are authoritative sources for the official SEA-GULL factory catalog.


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

As far as I can see there appears to be two different Sea-Gull models.

The one on T-Mall is quite different. Thinner case and less Bauhaus:

http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?sp...624.7.kP6miQ&id=41339755949&scene=taobao_shop

And the one on the good-stuffs site that appears to be exactly the same as the Rodina with a name change:

Classic Sea-Gull automatic wrist watch ST17 Bauhaus edition

I prefer the latter, but prefer the watch saying Rodina rather than Sea-Gull.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

LCheapo said:


> Regarding the SEA-GULL branding on the dial if the watch is not in the official sea-gull catalog: it's a bit like putting 'ETA' on the dial because there is an ETA movement inside. I don't know what the SEA-GULL branding rules are, but don't try doing that with the Swatch Group. Sea-Gull Tsienlien and SEA-GULL USA are a store and a distributor as far as I know, so I'm not sure they are authoritative sources for the official SEA-GULL factory catalog.


I don't think that's a fair comparison since ETA is not also a watch brand. Imagine the response if someone put Seiko on a mushroom brand with a Seiko movement?

Sea-Gull USA is indeed just a store in the US. Tsinlien has more authority and is an international distributor. Either way, the Sea-Gull branded Rodina shows up no where in official Sea-Gull stores AFAIK. I've sent TianJin another email though..


----------



## dduck (Jul 10, 2012)

MarcG said:


> As far as I can see there appears to be two different Sea-Gull models.
> 
> The one on T-Mall is quite different. Thinner case and less Bauhaus:
> 
> ...


In all fairness however I would compare the Rodina to the two Nomos watches that it is trying to emulate; the Nomos Ludwig (Roman numerals) and Nomos Tangente (Arabic numerals) rather than the Orion. The Ludwig however is also an extremely thin watch, even thinner than the Orion because it's crystal is flat rather than the slight curvature on the Orion.


----------



## mrsgarkenzie (Oct 2, 2013)

leicamaster said:


> I was going to buy one of these Rodina watches, but it looked a bit too chunky for my tastes. I settled for a late 1930's vintage Kano watch until I can get a Nomos Tangente.
> 
> View attachment 829278


Wow wow wow I'm drooling and turning green with envy! Love it!


----------



## watchinator (Jul 11, 2014)

It's been said that the Rodina wears large, but there's something I haven't seen yet on this thread (or anywhere) --- can someone post a picture with the Rodina next to a 36mm, 40mm and a 42mm to get a sense of scale? It might decide whether I pull the trigger....

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

watchinator said:


> It's been said that the Rodina wears large, but there's something I haven't seen yet on this thread (or anywhere) --- can someone post a picture with the Rodina next to a 36mm, 40mm and a 42mm to get a sense of scale? It might decide whether I pull the trigger....


Hi watchinator,

Maybe this will help. I tried to find watches without large dive bezels so it would be a reasonable comparison. From left to right:

Seiko SNK809 - 37mm
Rodina - 38mm
Orient FFD0F001W - 40mm
Lew & Huey Cerberus - 42mm

The Rodina definitely wears large for its size. I rarely wear the Seiko because it just seems too small, but the Rodina definitely seems to have more wrist presence, more along the lines of the Orient and the L&H.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Citizen V said:


> For the record, I contacted TianJin, Tsinlien and USA Sea-Gull about the Sea-Gull branded Rodina and the latter two said it's not a Sea-Gull watch. TianJin didn't respond yet. I also asked good-stuffs for a.statement on the authenticity snd he never responded. As far as I can see, it should be considered a fake.


Nobody wants to mention the elephant in the room but as far as I have seen on other forums they also make the same watch with an "unspeakable illegal" brand name on the dial, the Rodina and Seagull labeling probablly came as an after thought


----------



## watchinator (Jul 11, 2014)

Jove said:


> Hi watchinator,
> 
> Maybe this will help. I tried to find watches without large dive bezels so it would be a reasonable comparison. From left to right:
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks! I think this might be a big help to myself and future prospective buyers. What's the mesh strap you've got on the rodina? I've been thinking if I pull the trigger I may want to replace the strap with mesh.

Thanks again


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

watchinator said:


> Awesome, thanks! I think this might be a big help to myself and future prospective buyers. What's the mesh strap you've got on the rodina? I've been thinking if I pull the trigger I may want to replace the strap with mesh.
> 
> Thanks again


Happy to help. I bought the mesh for $12.99 from eBay seller goodcheapman.

Here's a few wrist shots of the same watches I posted above. Might give you a better idea of how the Rodina wears on my 7.5" wrist.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

solchitlins said:


> Nobody wants to mention the elephant in the room but as far as I have seen on other forums they also make the same watch with an "unspeakable illegal" brand name on the dial, the Rodina and Seagull labeling probablly came as an after thought


Indeed. I actually mentioned it a few pages ago. I don't believe there are any direct ties between the people who made the original watch and the ones who branded it Rodina though. There were many other Rodina watches present at the time and they were random mish-mash designs. They likely just ordered the watch from the same factory, and now someone is labeling them "Made in Germany" and "Sea-Gull".


----------



## thequietvnese (Oct 27, 2014)

Jove said:


> Happy to help. I bought the mesh for $12.99 from eBay seller goodcheapman.
> 
> Here's a few wrist shots of the same watches I posted above. Might give you a better idea of how the Rodina wears on my 7.5" wrist.
> 
> View attachment 2010562


my friends told me this 38mm Rodina would do just fine on my tiny 6.5 wrist
but after viewing these pics, my hope and confidence is all gone. it looks perfect on your 7.5 wrist, i'm gonna end up looking like a clown


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

Well, i had ordered three inexpensive homage watches, in an effort to get an idea of how i'd get along with those sizes/shapes/colors before getting the real thing - these were the Parnis "NN" (if you know the one i mean), a Parnis Portuguese and the Rodina.

I have been very pleasantly surprised by the Rodina. While the Parnis Portuguese looks quite cheap, the Rodina looks really nice. In fact, it looks nice enough that it has pushed the Nomos to #3 on my "to-buy" queue, as I can see myself using the Rodina for a while till I get around to the Nomos.

Excellent value. Got it from Jun @ Good-stuff, and had a very efficient transaction with him too.


----------



## gogmeister (Apr 4, 2013)

thequietvnese said:


> my friends told me this 38mm Rodina would do just fine on my tiny 6.5 wrist
> but after viewing these pics, my hope and confidence is all gone. it looks perfect on your 7.5 wrist, i'm gonna end up looking like a clown


That is riddiculous, or to put it mildly, a matter of taste. I have a 6,5 wrist and I'm impressed how it looks on my wrist. It's not button-sized, as you perhaps expect a dress watch to be, but it is perfectly sized to have just the right wrist presence. I love how it looks on me. 
Bear in mind that photos further exaggerate the size.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Citizen V said:


> Indeed. I actually mentioned it a few pages ago. I don't believe there are any direct ties between the people who made the original watch and the ones who branded it Rodina though. There were many other Rodina watches present at the time and they were random mish-mash designs. They likely just ordered the watch from the same factory, and now someone is labeling them "Made in Germany" and "Sea-Gull".


I saw a "illegal unmentionable" "made in Germany"... wink wink ..
dial on Rodina Small seconds watch. Everything was being sold exactly the same, rodina case back, rodina crown etc.. but with the illegal counterfeit dial.
I don't know how the watch industry works in China. I guess the counterfeiters could just order the rodina watch and re-badge them, but I think it's way more likely that the same factory makes all 3 watches, the counterfeit German one, the counterfeit Seagull one and their own Rodina one and somehow the parts got mixed up on the watch I saw for sale.

All in all I think it's very shady and turns me off from buying one of these, but that's just my opinion.
I like the watch too, but the whole counterfeit connection is a turn off to me


----------



## phosej (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi all, I recently bought a Rodina after seeing all the positive reviews here. I received it about 2 weeks ago, but instantly noticed how large it felt on my wrist. I haven't worn it since. For reference, my seiko snk809 (37 mm) timex weekender (38 mm) both feel and look good to me on my 6.125" wrist (measured right behind the wrist bone). I emailed Jun at good-stuffs twice a few days apart about initiating a return/refund but received no reply. I'm disappointed by the lack of customer support. I've attached some pictures below, is it objectively too large for me? And if so, any suggestions on a smaller alternative? Thanks in advance!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

phosej said:


> Hi all, I recently bought a Rodina after seeing all the positive reviews here. I received it about 2 weeks ago, but instantly noticed how large it felt on my wrist. I haven't worn it since. For reference, my seiko snk809 (37 mm) timex weekender (38 mm) both feel and look good to me on my 6.125" wrist (measured right behind the wrist bone). I emailed Jun at good-stuffs twice a few days apart about initiating a return/refund but received no reply. I'm disappointed by the lack of customer support. I've attached some pictures below, is it objectively too large for me? And if so, any suggestions on a smaller alternative? Thanks in advance!


Yes, it does indeed look too large on you, the combination of a thin bezel, thick case, and long lugs means that it wears much larger than the case diameter would suggest.


----------



## watchinator (Jul 11, 2014)

phosej said:


> Hi all, I recently bought a Rodina after seeing all the positive reviews here. I received it about 2 weeks ago, but instantly noticed how large it felt on my wrist. I haven't worn it since. For reference, my seiko snk809 (37 mm) timex weekender (38 mm) both feel and look good to me on my 6.125" wrist (measured right behind the wrist bone). I emailed Jun at good-stuffs twice a few days apart about initiating a return/refund but received no reply. I'm disappointed by the lack of customer support. I've attached some pictures below, is it objectively too large for me? And if so, any suggestions on a smaller alternative? Thanks in advance!


I wouldn't say it's objectively large, and pictures make it look larger than in person, but I would say it looks too large for my own taste. One reason why I haven't pulled the trigger yet, I'm concerned it'll be too big.

How's the strap though? -- I saw a review that it's shorter than most so should be good for those with narrow wrists.


----------



## Medialprefrontin (Nov 16, 2014)

Phosej, If you're thinking of returning it, I may be interested in taking it off your hands. I would love to have a Rodina to wear to an interview coming up, but if shipped from China, will come here too late. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## nationalbar (Aug 24, 2008)

Just an FYI on my most recent experience on ordering a Rodina R005:
(This is the second Rodina I've ordered from Times International/good-stuff and I have ordered other watches from
Mr. Liao as well. I've never had a problem.)
Placed order online Thursday 13 Nov. at 2:32pm EST. Immediate PayPal notification. Printed out invoice with order number.
Watch delivered in NYC Tuesday 18 Nov. at 9:00am EST. Well packaged, arrived safe and sound. Was shipped via EMS/China Post. Delivered by USPS, Murray Hill Station, NYC. China postmark stamped 15 Nov.
Received email from Mr. Liao with tracking information 15 minutes _after watch arrived..
_4 1/2 days total from Shanghai to New York City, over a weekend too, not too shabby (!), faster that most of my Amazon purchases..
Watch is in flawless condition (examined with loupe). Bright white dial (not silver, not cream) with subtle concentric rings in seconds hand sub-dial. Thin, blued hands.
No blue screws on movement. Came with brown leather strap that is too short for my 8.25" wrist so replaced it with a longer gen. Nomos Horween Shell Cordovan strap in black. 
Watch was running when it arrived. Re-set time. After 25 hours it is running +2/day. My other Rodina is consistent at +6/day. (My Nomos Tangente runs +10-14 /day)
Never had a problem with Mr. Liao, just don't act like an idiot and piss him off or he'll send you a Mr.P lamp instead.......


----------



## thequietvnese (Oct 27, 2014)

has any of you ever come across this one?

Tisell

miyota 9015 movement, $190


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

I was checking this thread and I saw you mentioned this site, I would like to know how do guys buy in this site since it's in chinese:

I was looking at this watch:
http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?sp...6191354872ec65df&abbucket=1&scene=taobao_shop


----------



## sup0man (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks for all the quality posts guys. I see that many of you guys have ordered your watches via the goodstuffs/times international website. Is there a difference between that website and the seagullwatchstore.com website? Is one more dependable than the other? Is seagull claiming this design for their own now? Thanks for any elucidation you can provide.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

The version of this watch that reads "sea-gull" on the dial is most likely counterfeit because sea-gull has said they don't make this watch


----------



## yaibakt (Oct 17, 2014)

my very first post in WUS, and also my first watch that i really bought (ever since the watch my parents gave me 15 years ago) 

As i see, black dial rodina aint so popular here...

So, many thanks to WUS for this awesome thread that leads me to this tough road o| j/k ^^


----------



## Maartendw (Oct 17, 2014)

Very interesting topic. I'm tempted to buy a Rodina but I am not sure I can pull the trigger yet. For those who have ordered it? Are you happy with the purchase? Which site do people use most to buy the Rodina? There are two sites that I found, I don't know which one is the most reliable?

http://www.seagullwatchstore.com/Classic-Rodina-Automatic-Wrist-Watch-Sea-Gull-p/arabic-white-dial.htm
http://www.good-stuffs.com/Classic-Rodina-automatic-wrist-watch-OEM-by-Sea-Gull-ST17_p_156.html

Also, are there different versions of this watch? I see some watches with blue hands and some with black hands. 
I also can't decide whether to buy one with a white dial or a black one. 
Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

Maartendw said:


> Very interesting topic. I'm tempted to buy a Rodina but I am not sure I can pull the trigger yet. For those who have ordered it? Are you happy with the purchase? Which site do people use most to buy the Rodina?


I really like the Rodina I got from good-stuff.com. For the price, really well made and looks a lot more expensive than it is.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Maartendw said:


> Very interesting topic. I'm tempted to buy a Rodina but I am not sure I can pull the trigger yet. For those who have ordered it? Are you happy with the purchase? Which site do people use most to buy the Rodina? There are two sites that I found, I don't know which one is the most reliable?
> 
> http://www.seagullwatchstore.com/Classic-Rodina-Automatic-Wrist-Watch-Sea-Gull-p/arabic-white-dial.htm
> http://www.good-stuffs.com/Classic-Rodina-automatic-wrist-watch-OEM-by-Sea-Gull-ST17_p_156.html
> ...


The hands are blue, but depending on the angle you are viewing it from, they can appear black. White dial vs black is purely your choice.....no-one can make it for you. Good Stuffs is where most but there's from. Dependable sale and service, even if the owner takes time to communicate back. To me it seems most like the Rodina, but over time I see quite a few being sold. I think it's a decent watch, but if you're looking for a very good watch in this style, you're likely going to sell it and get one of the more expensive options.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Welcome aboard Yaibakt, sup0man, and Maartendw.

Maartendw and sup0man, your questions are all answered in this thread, many times, and fairly recently, too. (including the post above this one).

I encourage you to actually read it, and you will find the same type of questions answered so many times that they will cover your precise fears and curiosities. Vague questions like "Are X and Y different?" just get you vague unsatisfying answers. A quick read of the thread, and you will be able to pinpoint your answers, and get a bit knowledgable along the way.

See Yaibakt's post on this page? Yaibakt obviously read enough of the thread, and was sufficiently satisfied to make a purchase of his/her choice. Those pictures are Yaibakt's first post on the forum.

I found that using this forum as a helpful source of info, rather than an information desk - just asking the same questions and expecting an individual service - you can learn a lot, and pick up tips, draw your own reasoned conclusions, and become a wealth of knowledge yourself.

There's a Search function, and if that doesn't work, go right out to Google and search there. It will find the posts for you.



Maartendw said:


> Very interesting topic. I'm tempted to buy a Rodina but I am not sure I can pull the trigger yet. For those who have ordered it? Are you happy with the purchase? Which site do people use most to buy the Rodina? There are two sites that I found, I don't know which one is the most reliable?
> 
> http://www.seagullwatchstore.com/Classic-Rodina-Automatic-Wrist-Watch-Sea-Gull-p/arabic-white-dial.htm
> http://www.good-stuffs.com/Classic-Rodina-automatic-wrist-watch-OEM-by-Sea-Gull-ST17_p_156.html
> ...





sup0man said:


> Thanks for all the quality posts guys. I see that many of you guys have ordered your watches via the goodstuffs/times international website. Is there a difference between that website and the seagullwatchstore.com website? Is one more dependable than the other? Is seagull claiming this design for their own now? Thanks for any elucidation you can provide.


----------



## Maartendw (Oct 17, 2014)

I actually read the last half of the thread, and felt that some of the questions I asked were not yet fully answered. I tend to be cautious buying things online, certainly when it is 120$ (which is a lot for me personally). But nevertheless, I made the decision and ordered one just now via good-stuffs! Now all that's left to do is wait... I will give an update when it arrives. Thanks for the input everyone!


----------



## thequietvnese (Oct 27, 2014)

yaibakt said:


> my very first post in WUS, and also my first watch that i really bought (ever since the watch my parents gave me 15 years ago)
> 
> As i see, black dial rodina aint so popular here...
> 
> So, many thanks to WUS for this awesome thread that leads me to this tough road o| j/k ^^


welcome to WUS


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Maartendw said:


> I actually read the last half of the thread, and felt that some of the questions I asked were not yet fully answered. I tend to be cautious buying things online, certainly when it is 120$ (which is a lot for me personally). But nevertheless, I made the decision and ordered one just now via good-stuffs! Now all that's left to do is wait... I will give an update when it arrives. Thanks for the input everyone!


Good on you! Now the difficult part is waiting. 
If you're lucky, you'll receive shipping info one day. But don't worry, good-stuffs will definitely send the watch to you. He is reliable, but not always fast with info. Congratulations.


----------



## Maartendw (Oct 17, 2014)

Time On My Hands said:


> Good on you! Now the difficult part is waiting.
> If you're lucky, you'll receive shipping info one day. But don't worry, good-stuffs will definitely send the watch to you. He is reliable, but not always fast with info. Congratulations.


Thanks! I have read that shipping info does not always gets sent. But as long as the watch arrives at my doorstep, I'm happy! Now I have to look for leather straps that go with the watch though...


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Does the Goodstuff seller ever responds to questions asked or emails or just calls people smellygarlicmouth or whatever that was on ebay? 

I can't get answer from him.


----------



## Shazbot (Nov 6, 2011)

solchitlins said:


> The version of this watch that reads "sea-gull" on the dial is most likely counterfeit because sea-gull has said they don't make this watch


Has anyone found a definitive answer to this? I'm looking into picking one of these up and would rather it say Seagull than Rodina if Seagull does in fact produce the watch OEM.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Shazbot said:


> Has anyone found a definitive answer to this? I'm looking into picking one of these up and would rather it say Seagull than Rodina if Seagull does in fact produce the watch OEM.


Both Sea-Gull Tsinlien and USA have said they've never heard of Rodina nor do they make this model. Sea-Gull TianJin never responded to my 2 emails, but I'm fairly confident that they do not make it, especially given their new Bauhaus model.


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

Just wanted throw down a photo of mine, wore it the other day during a presentation I gave.


----------



## Shazbot (Nov 6, 2011)

Citizen V said:


> Both Sea-Gull Tsinlien and USA have said they've never heard of Rodina nor do they make this model. Sea-Gull TianJin never responded to my 2 emails, but I'm fairly confident that they do not make it, especially given their new Bauhaus model.


So this begs the question if all these cheap "gray" market Seagull watches people have been purchasing from goodstuffs and his ebay account trusthonestman over the years are fakes also?


----------



## Maartendw (Oct 17, 2014)

I got my Rodina delivered on the 17th (and I ordered it on the 8th of December). I put a brown Hirsch strap on it, don't know if I prefer it over the black one that came with the watch.









Question for the other owners: how much do you wind the watch and how many turns? It's my first mechanical watch so I'm not really sure what the proper way is. Thanks!

PS:It says "Germany" at the bottom of the dial. I think that's too bad, would've prefered nothing or "made in China" even.


----------



## turtl631 (Jun 4, 2014)

Previously they read "China Made" there. The change makes me less interested in getting one of these.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Maartendw said:


> I got my Rodina delivered on the 17th (and I ordered it on the 8th of December). I put a brown Hirsch strap on it, don't know if I prefer it over the black one that came with the watch.
> 
> View attachment 2376361
> 
> ...


For me I just wind it 4-5 times, enough to get it started and then let the rotor do the rest of the work while I wear it.

Germany is a little unnecessary, wish the dial maker didn't do that. Its not fooling anyone.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Interesting.
I wonder if the Germany on the dial is a mistake left over from from one of their counterfit Nomos batches. I have seen Nomos dials on cases with Rodina case backs and crowns from such



I rather it say nothing


----------



## MITVPHD (Feb 24, 2014)

Your post brings out my cross post from the Chinese watch forum. I prefer the sweep second and a date window, which I believe is a homage to a Dr w/o borders (MSF). It arrived with a naked face, but is a Rodina with Seagull movement and Seagull branded butterfly clasp. I was confused at first by the lack of branding/county on the dial but IMHO now that I have worn it a month it is quite sharp and dressy. Ebay $190 unknown vendor.


----------



## jiminiay (Dec 25, 2012)

has anyone ever purchased from this ebay seller?

EDIT:Nevermind I'm just going to go with Good-Stuffs since eveyrone seems to buy from him. I really hope mine doesn't say Germany.


----------



## Maartendw (Oct 17, 2014)

jiminiay said:


> has anyone ever purchased from this ebay seller?
> 
> EDIT:Nevermind I'm just going to go with Good-Stuffs since eveyrone seems to buy from him. I really hope mine doesn't say Germany.


It probably will, I just bought one and it says "Germany". I'm assuming yours would be the same batch if you order in the near future...


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

I have black dial incoming, shipping says it should arrive tommorow... also ordered on 8th. We'll see if mine is also germany.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

My Rodina arrived today, very nice!
I am wondering about the strap, if it is embossed cow leather? It looks like buffalo but has a fish oil sort of smell if I put my nose to it. It is beautifully soft and flexible.

Edit: I haven't read all through this gigantic thread so I don't know how important it is but mine says "CHINA MADE" at the bottom.


----------



## jiminiay (Dec 25, 2012)

did you receive a shipping notice or anything from good-stuffs?

placed my order a few days ago but havne't heard anything



Stephen2020 said:


> My Rodina arrived today, very nice!
> I am wondering about the strap, if it is embossed cow leather? It looks like buffalo but has a fish oil sort of smell if I put my nose to it. It is beautifully soft and flexible.
> 
> Edit: I haven't read all through this gigantic thread so I don't know how important it is but mine says "CHINA MADE" at the bottom.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Mine was from yangtse_river, had a notification in my email.


----------



## benjjcan (Oct 19, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> Mine was from yangtse_river, had a notification in my email.


Are you in the UK? If you are, how long did it take to arrive? I ordered one from the same seller a couple of days ago, but being christmas think it might take a while.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes, UK. It was one of the quicker arrivals out of my purchases. This near Christmas your order may take a bit longer?


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Stephen2020 said:


> Mine was from yangtse_river, had a notification in my email.


I'm pretty sure that's the equivalent of saying my watch came from the Mississippi river or the Nile river.


----------



## kunjunk (Apr 23, 2014)

Do the watches being shipped from Good-Stuffs read _China Made_ or _Germany_? Alternatively, can anyone clear up what vendors are one or the other?


----------



## nationalbar (Aug 24, 2008)

kunjunk said:


> Do the watches being shipped from Good-Stuffs read _China Made_ or _Germany_? Alternatively, can anyone clear up what vendors are one or the other?


1. Some are marked "China Made", some are marked "Germany". Depends on whatever their current stock is. Luck of the draw...
2. Nobody really knows...
But it's a very good watch either way. Besides, at $119, what's there to complain about?


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

It would be funny if the dial was honest and read "made in China by unknown counterfeiters"


----------



## hoxuantu (Apr 25, 2012)

I say no to fake watch. Rodina couldn't be called homage because it offers copy watches of Nomos and print whatever name if you want,from Nomos to Rodina, I think even if you want, you can have them put your name on the dial .


Sent from my iPad Air 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

I just received my Rodina 2 days ago and have only 1 minor complain and 1 minor annoyance. The rotor on this thing is loud, like sometimes when it spins it makes concentrating difficult, granted it lasts a mere half second or so.

The annoyance comes in with the spring bars. They seem to be loose and are noisy as well. Whenever I move my wrist a certain way, they seem to be strained to hold the band to the watch. Also, if you touch them they squeeze into the middle and let out a stress noise as well. Through my research I haven't heard or them failing so I am not so nervous about that.

Overall, 7.5/10 rating. Jun Liao provided a speedy delivery. under a week from China to Michigan, though it took nearly 2 weeks from ordering for it to ship.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

thomasp said:


> View attachment 2450314


^ dial reads SWISS MADE?


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

Huh? The bottom says "CHINA MADE"


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

oh, sorry. I better get my eyes checked. Looked like Swiss to me.


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

It's OK, I am sure you're reeling over last nights biased loss to the Packers, like I am.


----------



## danslecarton (Aug 24, 2013)

Pretty neat on a Nato


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Mine arrived today. I have to say I am very surprised, pleased and excited for this watch. Took advantage of the Xmas sale for $99 shipped to NYC. For the money, not bad at all.

Mine says China Made on the dial, but I don't mind. After all is a China Made watch. So far is keeping good time and my rotor isn't loud at all.

Now, buy a few straps for it.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

EL_GEEk said:


> Mine arrived today. I have to say I am very surprised, pleased and excited for this watch. Took advantage of the Xmas sale for $99 shipped to NYC. For the money, not bad at all.


I like this model, sorry that I missed the sale.

Can you post a link to that model?


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

You got the date model for $99?! Bargain!

Scratch that, I didn't even know there was a date version of the small seconds? The only version I've seen with a date is the enhanced version. That is larger, has a date at 6pm, an upgraded movement and a normal second hand.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> Mine days China Made on the dial, but I don't mind. After all is a China Made watch.


Exactly. I would mind if it said 'Swiss Made' or 'Germany'.


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> Exactly. I would mind if it said 'Swiss Made' or 'Germany'.


True. (although would prefer nothing at all). And saying Rodina is fine, it's not then a fake. It's just a similar looking watch and there are loads of those throughout all watches. It's only a fake if it says Sea-gull or Nomos.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

It is what it is, and that's fine (I used to own one). When it says it's something it's not, then I'm no longer cool with it.


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

El_GEEk, do you have a small wrist, or is that also the 40mm model? It looks quite large on your wrist.

(The standard small seconds is 38mm, the enhanced is 40mm).



EL_GEEk said:


>


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

elconquistador said:


> I like this model, sorry that I missed the sale.
> 
> Can you post a link to that model?


Here's the link. They had a limited time sale, now is back at $119.

http://www.seagullwatchstore.com/mo...-R005GB-Automatic-Bauhaus-Watch-p/r005gb.htm=

They also have the no date at $104

http://www.seagullwatchstore.com/mobile/Product.aspx?ProductCode=R005-Arabic-White-Dial


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

MarcG said:


> El_GEEk, do you have a small wrist, or is that also the 40mm model? It looks quite large on your wrist.
> 
> (The standard small seconds is 38mm, the enhanced is 40mm).


I have a 6.75" wrist. This is the 38mm version. According to the website is 38.4mm

I normally don't go below 40mm, but this watch feels right at 38.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> It is what it is, and that's fine (I used to own one). When it says it's something it's not, then I'm no longer cool with it.


I'm with you Brad.


MarcG said:


> True. (although would prefer nothing at all). And saying Rodina is fine, it's not then a fake. It's just a similar looking watch and there are loads of those throughout all watches. It's only a fake if it says Sea-gull or Nomos.


I mean, we know it's a carbon copy of the original.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Meanwhile, back in the 1930s:


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

MarcG said:


> True. (although would prefer nothing at all). And saying Rodina is fine, it's not then a fake. It's just a similar looking watch and there are loads of those throughout all watches. It's only a fake if it says Sea-gull or Nomos.


Yeah maybe but it bugs me that the same company makes counterfeit versions too, or has no problem slapping Swiss or German on the dial I don't know, I would like to try one on sometime but the fake connection bums me out


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

Bought my own from Ali Express...$100.32 including shipping. Arrived after about 4 weeks in the black cube "Rodina" box with a pure white dial, concentric circles on the sub-dial, and "China Made" on the face. I'm pleased, and for this money, even if I weren't I could likely resell it for a profit. If you can be patient, it's an easy decision


----------



## jaesonko (Jan 9, 2015)

Do ya'll have any opinions on the Sea-Gull version of this watch? It seems to come with a much nicer strap, a cool pen and a bit nicer type-face for the model name. I'm concerned that it might not be as reliable/established though. Thanks!


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

jaesonko said:


> Do ya'll have any opinions on the Sea-Gull version of this watch? It seems to come with a much nicer strap, a cool pen and a bit nicer type-face for the model name. I'm concerned that it might not be as reliable/established though. Thanks!


It's the same watch with a different strap/name on it.

However it's more a fake as it's not really a Sea-Gull.

I wouldn't bet on the strap being much better.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

MarcG said:


> It's the same watch with a different strap/name on it.
> 
> However it's more a fake as it's not really a Sea-Gull.
> 
> I wouldn't bet on the strap being much better.


This


----------



## effers (Sep 19, 2012)

Is the ST1701 movement more accurate than the ST1731 (small seconds + date model) or should they be identical? Have any owners with both compared?


I am torn between the date model or the original which has a much cleaner watch face. The movement may be the swing factor...


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

effers said:


> Is the ST1701 movement more accurate than the ST1731 (small seconds + date model) or should they be identical? Have any owners with both compared?
> 
> I am torn between the date model or the original which has a much cleaner watch face. The movement may be the swing factor...


There should be no difference in accuracy, the first two numbers indicate the base movement, and the last two numbers indicate the complications added to it. A date complication should not negatively compromise accuracy.


----------



## effers (Sep 19, 2012)

mleok said:


> There should be no difference in accuracy, the first two numbers indicate the base movement, and the last two numbers indicate the complications added to it. A date complication should not negatively compromise accuracy.


Thank you!

So the dilemma still remains - to date or not to date.


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

effers said:


> So the dilemma still remains - to date or not to date.


A very personal thing. But for me it's easy. Rotating a few watches means that a date on an automatic always has to be set every time you wear it, it's not a big thing, but it does annoy me!

I want a small seconds, no date in the larger case.


----------



## effers (Sep 19, 2012)

MarcG said:


> A very personal thing. But for me it's easy. Rotating a few watches means that a date on an automatic always has to be set every time you wear it, it's not a big thing, but it does annoy me!
> 
> I want a small seconds, no date in the larger case.


Good point. I have to do this right now with my Tissot Le Locle automatic and the added step may be cumbersome over time.

For Rodina owners with other more expensive watches, how is the 'watch feel' when worn compared to others in your collection? For $100 I don't expect the world but will it feel like a toy coming from a more 'premium' watch? I don't own a Rolex or anything over $1000 for that matter but I do enjoy the detail/quailty of wear of my Tissot which is a Swiss Made watchpiece.


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

effers said:


> Good point. I have to do this right now with my Tissot Le Locle automatic and the added step may be cumbersome over time.
> 
> For Rodina owners with other more expensive watches, how is the 'watch feel' when worn compared to others in your collection? For $100 I don't expect the world but will it feel like a toy coming from a more 'premium' watch? I don't own a Rolex or anything over $1000 for that matter but I do enjoy the detail/quailty of wear of my Tissot which is a Swiss Made watchpiece.


I don't have massively expensive watches, but most of my current rotation cost considerably more than this and I have a TAG I don't wear.

In my opinion, this is a lovely watch. You'll probably want to put a nice strap on it, but then it seems much more expensive. In fact it was the watch I picked today and I was going smart to give an important business presentation.

I may get the Stowa version one day, as they do one slightly larger (but a lot more expensive). But I'm in no hurry.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

effers said:


> Good point. I have to do this right now with my Tissot Le Locle automatic and the added step may be cumbersome over time.
> 
> For Rodina owners with other more expensive watches, how is the 'watch feel' when worn compared to others in your collection? For $100 I don't expect the world but will it feel like a toy coming from a more 'premium' watch? I don't own a Rolex or anything over $1000 for that matter but I do enjoy the detail/quailty of wear of my Tissot which is a Swiss Made watchpiece.


I have a Patek Calatrava, and I've owned a Le Locle in the past. I think the Rodina is a excellent and well made watch for the price, and it's not going to feel like a toy compared to your Le Locle. If you wish to upgrade your experience with the Rodina, consider getting a genuine Shell Cordovan strap for it, but the watch itself is solidly made.


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

I just got this mesh bracelet last night and rightly chose the Rodina to put it on. I really like this look compared to the leather band it came with.


----------



## mrsamsa (Aug 19, 2010)

Sorry if this has been asked, but does anyone have any wisdom on how best to keep the rodina overnight? Mine used to gain about 5 seconds per day, but now it's more, and I'm wondering the best way to store it at night.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

mrsamsa said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but does anyone have any wisdom on how best to keep the rodina overnight? Mine used to gain about 5 seconds per day, but now it's more, and I'm wondering the best way to store it at night.


Time it over six nights in each of the six positions, then store it thereafter in whichever keeps the best time. If you are lucky and one or more positions lose time and one or more gain time, then you can alternate positions to keep the watch fairly close. Unfortunately, few of my watches do this, they mostly either gain or lose, in all positions.


----------



## yaibakt (Oct 17, 2014)

mrsamsa said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but does anyone have any wisdom on how best to keep the rodina overnight? Mine used to gain about 5 seconds per day, but now it's more, and I'm wondering the best way to store it at night.


i often simply keep it face up at night or whenever i dont wear it.
my rodina does gain some seconds per day, but i dont really care about it. i'd re set the time after a few days, rather than think of how many seconds it gains, as long as it still works properly


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

The package with my Rodina inside got lost by UPS...

Last time I heard from Jun Liao was on December 31st when he told me he notified the shipper to find the package. But now he didn't reply back to 2 emails I send him in the mean time.

Hopefully I will hear from him...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Here's mine in a Hirsch Liberty strap. I'm loving this combo.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Seagullwatchstore.com is having another sale on the date version with the ST1731

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=11762202


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> Seagullwatchstore.com is having another sale on the date version with the ST1731
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=11762202


Just as a warning, this website is not affiliated with Sea-Gull. They're not an AD either. I wouldn't recommend buying any of their other watches.


----------



## brandybuck (Jun 25, 2014)

I got myself a Rodina June 2014. Last night the watch stopped working. I simply cannot get it to tick, either from manual or automatic winding. It was a rare occasion where I had to take the watch off and put it on the bedside table instead of wearing it while I sleep; because some girl I had over was obsessed with the aesthetics of the watch and couldn't keep her hands off it. 

I'm thinking that a small knock may have damaged some internal component of the watch. Any insight on possible damage or how to fix it? 

It appears that my only options are to buy a quartz casio and a cheap watch kit off eBay to try and get inside this thing and check if all the components are functional.

EDIT: A few hard knocks and it's ticking like a baby again, so for future reference; violence is sometimes the answer.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Interestingly, I got an email from Seagull Singapore (a Seagull AD which was responsible for the limited run of Seagull Aqua Terra homages), offering the Seagull version of the Rodina petite seconds Nomos homage. This raises again the question of whether the Seagull Nomos homage is an authentic offering from Seagull.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

brandybuck said:


> I got myself a Rodina June 2014. Last night the watch stopped working. I simply cannot get it to tick, either from manual or automatic winding. It was a rare occasion where I had to take the watch off and put it on the bedside table instead of wearing it while I sleep; because some girl I had over was obsessed with the aesthetics of the watch and couldn't keep her hands off it.
> 
> I'm thinking that a small knock may have damaged some internal component of the watch. Any insight on possible damage or how to fix it?
> 
> ...


It's called percussive maintenance.

Next time try manually winding it 20+ times.


----------



## brandybuck (Jun 25, 2014)

elconquistador said:


> Next time try manually winding it 20+ times.


The first thing I had tried, m8tie.


----------



## daytona604 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi all,

For anyone looking to fix a damaged seagull ST17 movement in your Rodina, (after considerable googling effort, I might add) I was able to source an identical replacement movement from allwatchparts.com. The ST1701 movement has been relabelled by Seagull as the TY2706.

Cheers,
Daytona604



elconquistador said:


> It's called percussive maintenance.
> 
> Next time try manually winding it 20+ times.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

daytona604 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> For anyone looking to fix a damaged seagull ST17 movement in your Rodina, (after considerable googling effort, I might add) I was able to source an identical replacement movement from allwatchparts.com. The ST1701 movement has been relabelled by Seagull as the TY2706.
> 
> ...


Why don't you just contact Rodina customer service and send it to their repair center?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

kenvin999 said:


> ​Really dude? You can't post that here.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

His post is gone now


----------



## epps (Dec 11, 2014)

Is the Rodina dial suppose to be white or crem / bej / yellowish in color ?
My new Rodina has an 'S' on the crown - is that normal ?
And does this strap work ?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Mine is white with an R on the crown. I wouldn't choose that strap myself because of the stitching - unneeded decoration is not a Bauhaus thing.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

epps said:


> Is the Rodina dial suppose to be white or crem / bej / yellowish in color ?
> My new Rodina has an 'S' on the crown - is that normal ?


You got one of their fake sea-gull crowns, they must have run out of the right ones that day


----------



## epps (Dec 11, 2014)

solchitlins said:


> You got one of their fake sea-gull crowns, they must have run out of the right ones that day


I got it from good-stuffs. How good are they with replacements and returns ?

Edit: It also has "Sea-Gull" written on the caseback.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

solchitlins said:


> You got one of their fake sea-gull crowns, they must have run out of the right ones that day


As I mentioned earlier, Seagull Singapore which is an authorized dealer was offering the Seagull branded Nomos homage. I suspect this is just Seagull trying to have their cake and eat it too.

On the one hand, they are trying to establish themselves as a legitimate brand in Western eyes, on the other hand, they produce homage watches like the Aqua Terra and Nomos to cater to the demand for such watches, perhaps in one of their secondary factories that focuses on OEM manufacturing.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

mleok said:


> As I mentioned earlier, Seagull Singapore which is an authorized dealer was offering the Seagull branded Nomos homage. I suspect this is just Seagull trying to have their cake and eat it too.
> 
> On the one hand, they are trying to establish themselves as a legitimate brand in Western eyes, on the other hand, they produce homage watches like the Aqua Terra and Nomos to cater to the demand for such watches, perhaps in one of their secondary factories that focuses on OEM manufacturing.


Unfortunately, it could also mean they produce fakes. Some people who bought the Tangomat replica got a crown with an R like the Rodinas.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

epps said:


> Edit: It also has "Sea-Gull" written on the caseback.


Post some pics for later reference, I'll try to find the pics I saw of the watch this dude got that read "Nomos" on the dial, "R" on crown, and "sea-gull" on the back.

I'm telling ya the same mystery men make all 3


----------



## epps (Dec 11, 2014)

solchitlins said:


> Post some pics for later reference, I'll try to find the pics I saw of the watch this dude got that read "Nomos" on the dial, "R" on crown, and "sea-gull" on the back.
> 
> I'm telling ya the same mystery men make all 3


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

solchitlins said:


> I'm telling ya the same mystery men make all 3


That was always my belief as well. I just didn't think it would be Sea-Gull themselves or that they would actually be connected at all (besides supplying movements).


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

It's my understanding that Sea-Gull doesn't have anything to do with this, besides selling the movements, atleast that's my educated guess. I bet the mystery men that were making the fake Nomos decided to make the homage Rodina lable to attract a new market, then decided fake Sea-gull would sell maybe beter. 

I wouldn't trust anything some Chinese retailer claims, even if they have Sea-gull in their name.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

solchitlins said:


> It's my understanding that Sea-Gull doesn't have anything to do with this, besides selling the movements, atleast that's my educated guess. I bet the mystery men that were making the fake Nomos decided to make the homage Rodina lable to attract a new market, then decided fake Sea-gull would sell maybe beter.
> 
> I wouldn't trust anything some Chinese retailer claims, even if they have Sea-gull in their name.


Seagull Singapore is an authorized dealer for Seagull. By that same measure, one should take the protestations of Seagull USA with a grain of salt. I recall that the reason why Seagull USA increased their prices dramatically a while ago was that Seagull Singapore complained that they were being undercut.


----------



## danslecarton (Aug 24, 2013)

epps said:


> Is the Rodina dial suppose to be white or crem / bej / yellowish in color ?


The new ones come with a white dial and the circular rings on the small seconds are less visible. The old version is far more beautiful since the dial is ivorish/creamy


----------



## jaesonko (Jan 9, 2015)

danslecarton said:


> The new ones come with a white dial and the circular rings on the small seconds are less visible. The old version is far more beautiful since the dial is ivorish/creamy


Yeah, I just received my new Rodina after losing my old one, and I can confirm that it's a lot less nice. The face is almost a silverish color and the hands are a lot darker shade of blue. Also, as far as I can tell, there aren't actually any concentric circles on the seconds. Pretty bummed out. :-(


----------



## yaibakt (Oct 17, 2014)

im planning to get another watch for casual clothes, but rodina is always my 1st love...


timepieces... by Yaibakt, on Flickr


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

yaibakt said:


> im planning to get another watch for casual clothes, but rodina is always my 1st love...


Great pairing and great shot!


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Just received my black dial and decided to post few photos, since there are only a few black dials in this big thread. Thanks to everyone who posted in this thread, made my waiting a bit easier 

Watch is smaller in person, my camera has semi-macro lens and it makes everything bigger in macro shots.



















My strap seems a bit diffrent, a bit diffrent shade of brown and it has a bit of texture on the surface.










It says S. Cordovan on the bottom, but I don't know what to think about it. It's not bad, it's not real leather.










It has Seagull written on the caseback and S on crown... no R on crown or Rodina 005 on caseback. On dial it says China made, so thats good. It wouldn't bother me that much it there was Swiss made or Made in Germany, its too small to see anyways.



















Few comparison shots with SKX and Monster... no comparison shots in this thread





































And just love the lume on this one :-d


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm surprised the strap is not genuine leather....could have fooled me. I think it looks great, actually, and makes me rethink my decision to go for the smooth black. Where did you order yours? Goodstuffs or some other outlet?

Thanks for the photos and description


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

mroatman said:


> I'm surprised the strap is not genuine leather....could have fooled me. I think it looks great, actually, and makes me rethink my decision to go for the smooth black. Where did you order yours? Goodstuffs or some other outlet?
> 
> Thanks for the photos and description


Glad you like them  Yes, I ordered from Goodstuffs website. Very quick shipping and Jun Liao owner was very responsive to emails |> Great guy

Black Rodina automatic wrist watch OEM by Sea-Gull


----------



## yaibakt (Oct 17, 2014)

Crater said:


> Glad you like them  Yes, I ordered from Goodstuffs website. Very quick shipping and Jun Liao owner was very responsive to emails |> Great guy
> 
> Black Rodina automatic wrist watch OEM by Sea-Gull


hehe, one more black dial in this big thread |>


----------



## brandybuck (Jun 25, 2014)

@crater: Your pictures almost make me consider purchasing a second, black Rodina. While the blue-on-white Rodina is absolutely gorgeous, there's something about the colour choice on the black Rodina's hands that make it really stand out.


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

brandybuck said:


> @crater: Your pictures almost make me consider purchasing a second, black Rodina. While the blue-on-white Rodina is absolutely gorgeous, there's something about the colour choice on the black Rodina's hands that make it really stand out.


If it makes you feel any better, I'm thiking of getting also a white dial :-d

Yes, silver hands on black dial are so easily visible and look really good. Diffrent style then white dial and blue hands.


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Another photo from today |>


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Been toying with getting a white one for ages, unfortunately all these pics of the black has me even more undecided

Chris


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

The black does look gorgeous, but there is something about the blue dial version as well that is just a bit different.


----------



## imlying (Jan 13, 2014)

Get a white one. How many watches are in our collection and are black/blue?


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

I couldn't decide and eventually went with the white. I will I choose correctly however a black may be in the future for me.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Hmmm...

I wonder will these take the position as the "NEW BEST" NOMOS Homage? With a little twist though...

SCEV001~007


----------



## brandybuck (Jun 25, 2014)

Ed.YANG said:


> I wonder will these take the position as the "NEW BEST" NOMOS Homage? With a little twist though...


> New Best

I don't logically see how. They're gimmicky with the various colour schemes and as a result cannot be worn formally, they have a cluttered face and don't look simple or elegant like a Rodina and they hardly even represent what NOMOS are best known for.

A less risky and outgoing version of that Seiko would be a good piece for a collection if the design was more versatile and conventional.


----------



## Armchair (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't recall where we got to with trying to determine who is manufacturing the Rodinas, but I stumbled across something that might shed some light (or cast even more shadows) on the situation. From this blog ManuFaktUhr - Uhren Made in Germany | Tempus fugit et nunquam revertitur, it sounds like Sea-Gull were succesfully sued by Junghans for copying their Meister design. Whether that means Sea-Gull are also producing Rodinas isn't clear, but it helps paint a picture.


----------



## on-sawmen (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi everyone.

I ordered this watch on the 20th of February from Jun Liao/Good-Stuffs and I haven't heard anything from him since. All I have is a Paypal receipt confirming that I've sent him the payment; no tracking number, no email from him confirming the order, nothing. I've sent two emails to him but he hasn't responded to either of them. It seems that most people in this thread, or anyone who has ordered from Jun really, got their watches in the end, but is 2 weeks of nothing normal?


----------



## on-sawmen (Mar 5, 2015)

on-sawmen said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I ordered this watch on the 20th of February from Jun Liao/Good-Stuffs and I haven't heard anything from him since. All I have is a Paypal receipt confirming that I've sent him the payment; no tracking number, no email from him confirming the order, nothing. I've sent two emails to him but he hasn't responded to either of them. It seems that most people in this thread, or anyone who has ordered from Jun really, got their watches in the end, but is 2 weeks of nothing normal?


Oh wow, the moment I post this, Jun has replied telling me that it's been shipped via EMS. Should come within a week.

Never mind!


----------



## FPSPearce (Apr 16, 2013)

on-sawmen said:


> Oh wow, the moment I post this, Jun has replied telling me that it's been shipped via EMS. Should come within a week.
> 
> Never mind!


Funny how stuff works out like that. Enjoy the new watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paco Loco (Jan 29, 2015)

jaesonko said:


> Yeah, I just received my new Rodina after losing my old one, and I can confirm that it's a lot less nice. The face is almost a silverish color and the hands are a lot darker shade of blue. Also, as far as I can tell, there aren't actually any concentric circles on the seconds. Pretty bummed out. :-(


I just got mine (from a seller on Ali Express) and I am pretty disappointed with the dial. It's a very plain white with no colour/depth/sheen to it at all - in fact it just looks like white printer paper to me. Very cheap looking. Also the step in the sub dial is very small (almost unnoticeable) and the subdial has no concentric circles on it.
Gonna send it back for a refund (if I can).


----------



## mirth (Mar 1, 2015)

I wanted to get an affordable Nomos homage watch. So I was browsing the goodstuffs website, looking at the Rodina white dial version when I saw the pictures of the blue dial version. The blue colour looked really attractive in the pictures so I decided to spring for one. It arrived a few weeks ago after waiting for about a couple of weeks.

I must say that I was not really wowed by the watch as much as I hoped. The blue of the dial is less purplish blue as seen in the website pictures and more blue in person (though in the photos I took, it looks purplish blue as well). The blue colour is still quite pleasing however although it is quite flat. The printed Arabic numerals and indices are nice enough but do not stand out against the blue very much unlike the silvery hands which look good as they reflect the light. The seconds subdial does have concentric circles but that is only visible under magnification and not to the naked eye at all.

Overall, I did like the dial colour and design but I wish that the numerals and indices were applied in silver instead of being printed (I would be willing to pay more). However, for the price point, it is a nice watch and I do not regret my purchase.


----------



## makimoo (Mar 12, 2015)

Received my Rodina today. 10 days from order date to receiving. I ordered it from a seller on eBay based in China.

It came in a nice box, however the front of the box showed the roman numerals version which got me worrying the wrong watch had been sent.

I'm very happy with it. The dial is a silvery white colour, the hands are dark blue. It says China Made and has the 'R' logo on the crown. I can also (just) see the concentric circles in the small seconds dial.

Some pictures below:


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

makimoo said:


> Received my Rodina today. 10 days from order date to receiving. I ordered it from a seller on eBay based in China.
> 
> It came in a nice box, however the front of the box showed the roman numerals version which got me worrying the wrong watch had been sent.
> 
> ...


Wow nicer box than mine came in. Congrats


----------



## TheBogeyMan (Aug 25, 2013)

makimoo said:


> Received my Rodina today. 10 days from order date to receiving. I ordered it from a seller on eBay based in China.
> 
> It came in a nice box, however the front of the box showed the roman numerals version which got me worrying the wrong watch had been sent.
> 
> ...


HI Makimoo,

Can you please post or pm me the link you bought this from?

Thanks!


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

tienboi said:


> Ladies and gents,
> 
> I present to you a...Flug Philippe???


I purchased a vintage Zhufeng watch recently and when the package arrived from China, included with the watch was a "Flug Philippe Original" business card! I suppose these watches must be originating somewhere in Beijing. And the hotmail address on the business card indicated the name of Philip. So I suppose that is where that part of the name comes from.

If anyone ends up needing to contact them for some reason, PM me and I can send the details.


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

Hello, I am planing to get a white Rodina. I have read the whole thread an I am confused about the colour of the dial. What colour do I expect to receive?. Pure white, silvered, creamy, champagne? What does it depend on?. 

Regards.


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

Shaunie_007 said:


> Wow nicer box than mine came in. Congrats


Same as me! Jealous. Enjoy the watch!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Mine has the brown strap with buffalo texture and grey inner. Who makes the straps, i'd like to buy one for another of my watches?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I put mine on a textured leather brown strap..I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## ahuynh15 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Thinking about picking this watch up. I like the model with the date but budget is tight so I might opt for the one without. Anyone think it's worth the extra bump in price?


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

ahuynh15 said:


> Thinking about picking this watch up. I like the model with the date but budget is tight so I might opt for the one without. Anyone think it's worth the extra bump in price?


Personally no. I dislike dates on automatics as you are forever having to set them (if you rotate watches).

Still tempted by a date version though as you can get it in a bigger size.


----------



## saywhatnow (Jan 31, 2015)

Speaking of the concentric circles, mine looks absolutely white and plain, but under a microscope there are very faint concentric circles.









(watch bought at seagullwatchstore.com)


----------



## flipside927 (Feb 24, 2015)

Been following this thread for quite some time and i think i'm ready to pull the trigger. 
I think I'm ordering it from good-stuffs since that's where most people are buying them. I just hope to get the "old" quality instead of the newer ones that people are saying less impressive.


----------



## TurboTalon (Nov 24, 2012)

Put it on a Hirsh modena.


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

Considering to buy one. Can any body who purchased it recently tell me how accurate is it? i'd like to hear some comments about the movement. Does anybody have trouble with it? Thank you for your help!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Forever8895 said:


> Considering to buy one. Can any body who purchased it recently tell me how accurate is it? i'd like to hear some comments about the movement. Does anybody have trouble with it? Thank you for your help!


I've had mine since December. I don't wear it as regular as others in my collection, but it does make my rotation several times a month.

So far mine runs at a constant +10 which I'm totally fine with it. I'm sure if I wear it more, it will regulate better. I haven't had any problems with the movement what so ever. Overall, I'm extremely satisfied with it.

And just because threads are fun without pics: Mine on a Hirsch Liberty.


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

> EL_GEEk said:
> 
> 
> > I've had mine since December. I don't wear it as regular as others in my collection, but it does make my rotation several times a month.
> ...


Wow thank you so much! Yours is exactly what i'm about to buy. Did you get it on segullwatchstore.com?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Forever8895 said:


> Wow thank you so much! Yours is exactly what i'm about to buy. Did you get it on segullwatchstore.com?


Yes. I took advantage of their Xmas sale. Got mine for $99. Shipping was fast too.

Keep in mind that Chinese movements are temperamental. Some people (like myself) have had good luck, others not so much. But there's always the warranty.


----------



## screedle (Mar 20, 2015)

For those familiar with the offerings from good-stuffs / seagullwatchstore, is there any difference in the versions of the Rodina small seconds from these two vendors? Is one superior to the other on any significant factors (quality, aesthetics, reputability, etc.)?

Thanks


----------



## Anssi (Mar 24, 2015)

I'd just like to share my positive experience with Jun Liao/Good Stuffs so far.

I placed my order on the 24th. Got no confirmation of order, nothing. But being a Finn I don't mind silence so I didn't try to contact him -d). On the 30th I received a short mail containing a "Thank you" and an UPS tracking number showing that the package is already in the Netherlands. Of course the watch isn't yet in my hands but, I'd say that's quite impressive for this kind of no-name shop 7,5k kilometers away.


Will post pictures later if you're interested in how these new ones look and feel like.


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

screedle said:


> For those familiar with the offerings from good-stuffs / seagullwatchstore, is there any difference in the versions of the Rodina small seconds from these two vendors? Is one superior to the other on any significant factors (quality, aesthetics, reputability, etc.)?
> 
> Thanks


Same here. Love to buy one but afraid of the bad quality. Can someone give us some advices for a good purchase? Thank you!


----------



## ultrasuperninja1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Forever8895 said:


> Same here. Love to buy one but afraid of the bad quality. Can someone give us some advices for a good purchase? Thank you!


I bought two from Seagullwatchshop. They arrived in different Rodina boxes and on different straps (one plain black, the other reddish brown buffalo). One is very plain white, the other has a very slight tinge of cream. Neither have noticeable concentric circles. China made, Rodina R005 case back, R crown on both.


----------



## acneuens (Mar 28, 2015)

Thus far, my experience with Jun Liao (good-stuffs.com) has been positive. To be honest, his communication is pretty poor, but he ships fairly promptly. My watch reached the States about two weeks after ordering. I can't speak to the quality of the product because it's still in customs, but in terms of efficiency, I can definitely recommend good-stuffs.


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

ultrasuperninja said:


> I bought two from Seagullwatchshop. They arrived in different Rodina boxes and on different straps (one plain black, the other reddish brown buffalo). One is very plain white, the other has a very slight tinge of cream. Neither have noticeable concentric circles. China made, Rodina R005 case back, R crown on both.


What about the accuracy of the movement? And also have you got any problems with your watches when using (sth broken, not working) apart from the cheap strap?


----------



## ultrasuperninja1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Forever8895 said:


> What about the accuracy of the movement? And also have you got any problems with your watches when using (sth broken, not working) apart from the cheap strap?


Both ran between 5 and 10 fast per day out of the box (timed using the Watch Accuracy android app.)

I actually quite liked the brown strap. Thin, comfortable and perfect length for me. I've not had any problems with them at all, but it's not in heavy rotation at the moment. The only annoyance is the very loud rotor, which I have now removed altogether.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

I love a good value find, but I just couldn't pull the trigger on a watch where I have no idea whether or not I'd be getting a creme, silver, or paper-white dial; dark blue or light blue hands, blue or silver screws, an R or an S on the crown, decent box and packaging or not... I decided to spend the dough on a Stowa instead. That said, the Rodina here seems to be a good watch and a good deal if you can accept that uncertainty.


----------



## ultrasuperninja1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Zinzan said:


> I love a good value find, but I just couldn't pull the trigger on a watch where I have no idea whether or not I'd be getting a creme, silver, or paper-white dial; dark blue or light blue hands, blue or silver screws, an R or an S on the crown, decent box and packaging or not... I decided to spend the dough on a Stowa instead. That said, the Rodina here seems to be a good watch and a good deal if you can accept that uncertainty.


The Stowa is probably what's next for me before the inevitable Nomos Tangente arrives.

For what it's worth, both of mine were well packaged and the watch boxes were good. The one with the "slight tinge of cream" dial I have is only noticeably not paper white when looking at both watches side-by-side. The hands appeared black when looked head on, but from an angle and in sunlight they look steel blue.

To me it was worth a punt. It is comfortable, just the right size, well machined and $100.


----------



## Kareem Elzarka (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi, just joined WUS to get some more info on this Rodina. I read maybe half the thread and most people got it from good-stuffs but I was interested in the one with the date at the 3 o'clock position thats available on seagullwatchstore: Classic Rodina R005GB Automatic Wrist Watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST1731 Movement Bauhaus Style Watch Date + Independent Second Hand Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## alpha001 (Mar 30, 2015)

hi i'm looking to buy this watch but i have a relatively small wrist. its about 2 inch if viewed from top, 6 inch circumference. is there anyone with 6 inch wrist here? any picture will be appreciated.:think:


----------



## yaibakt (Oct 17, 2014)

alpha001 said:


> hi i'm looking to buy this watch but i have a relatively small wrist. its about 2 inch if viewed from top, 6 inch circumference. is there anyone with 6 inch wrist here? any picture will be appreciated.:think:


2inches ~ 5.08cm from top would be fine with this rodina.
lug to lug is about 4.4 - 4.6cm, so it would fit your wrist from top.

6inches wrist ~ 15.24cm, my wrist is around 15.5 - 16 and i love this watch. so you would be fine too


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Zinzan said:


> I love a good value find, but I just couldn't pull the trigger on a watch where I have no idea whether or not I'd be getting a creme, silver, or paper-white dial; dark blue or light blue hands, blue or silver screws, an R or an S on the crown, decent box and packaging or not... I decided to spend the dough on a Stowa instead. That said, the Rodina here seems to be a good watch and a good deal if you can accept that uncertainty.


Exactly, my Rodina has S on the crown and Seagull written on the caseback, but I don't mind. For those that this would bother them, there are other options. It defenetly is a great watch, very good build quality, good accuracy and surpisingly very comfortable strap.


----------



## jackattack (Jul 6, 2009)

Just for reference, I got mine two days ago from good-stuffs. Fast shipping to NY. Paper white dial, concentric circles (very faint) in the small seconds, blue screws on the movement, R on the crown and Rodina on the caseback. Also, the strap is thin but very comfortable.


----------



## feizor (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi guys, long time lurker and first time poster here. I just have just bought the Rodina, after seeing all the recommendations here! I tried to email good-stuffs but didn't receive any reply so I ended up buying from ebay, the seller was rainbowriver2013. I think it's the same guy. Looking forward to receiving my first mechancial!


----------



## Golder (Apr 24, 2013)

alpha001 said:


> hi i'm looking to buy this watch but i have a relatively small wrist. its about 2 inch if viewed from top, 6 inch circumference. is there anyone with 6 inch wrist here? any picture will be appreciated.:think:


Fellow twig wrist here, I'm 6.25. I LOVE my Rodina, it is my only white dial and I use it as my unconventional bauhaus dress watch. It does wear big for 38mm because its all dial, but it'll work. Some pics:


----------



## flipside927 (Feb 24, 2015)

Finally got it! This is this beautiful.
Took about 10 days from the day I ordered from good-stuffs to delivery to NYC. Came in a sea-gull box, which i wasn't so excited about. Paper white dial. R on crown. China Made.


----------



## Anssi (Mar 24, 2015)

Received mine today. Sea-Gull box, paper white dial, visible concentric circles, R on the crown and china made. The strap is thin and uncomfortable but otherwise I'm yet happy to have spent 120$ on this watch.


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

Just arrived but quite disappointed. I was expecting to get the one with creamy and slightly silvered dial, but finally arived the one with white paper dial. There are no noticeable concentric circles in the subdial. I think, I am not going to get used to it. Does anyone know where I can get the one with silvered dial?

Regards


----------



## Golder (Apr 24, 2013)

RAMONDEMORON said:


> Just arrived but quite disappointed. I was expecting to get the one with creamy and slightly silvered dial, but finally arived the one with white paper dial. There are no noticeable concentric circles in the subdial. I think, I am not going to get used to it. Does anyone know where I can get the one with silvered dial?
> 
> Regards


I think what you got is the standard product now. When the watch and thread first hit I was seeing folks post and talk about the silvered dial and circles on the sub. At that time Good-Stuffs was sold out and I think there might have been once or twice where they got a small quantity and immediately sold out and were completely swamped with demand. My guess is that the maker decided they could step down the materials a little and still sell plenty of them at the same or even slightly higher price, or maybe they had a sourcing issue with getting enough of the "original" dials, but could get a bigger quantity of the paper white. When it came back in stock with a big supply (enough that it seems its stayed consistently in stock, this was about a year ago), everyone posting recent arrivals was showing the paper white dials and there was plenty of lament about the change. At that time it seemed everyone was getting paper white dials and some were getting blue screws in their movements and some were not. I bought at this time and mine is paper white with no blue screws, so pretty much the least desirable version. Personally I'm still very happy with it I think there is still a very high value in this watch for $120.

The only reason I think one could be justifiably upset is that Good-Stuffs never updated the pictures, the pics on their site are very clearly the "original" version not the paper white. I'm just guessing but I don't think you'll find the "original" version anywhere from a web seller. I think your only shot would be if someone who bought during that first phase decides to sell theirs, and I think the chances of that are pretty low. Given the $120 price originally paid I think most people who have those like them, and even if they don't wear them much it's barely worth the effort to sell it to get ~$100.

Interesting I just noticed that you can now get a Sea-Gull Branded version, and this one shows pictures of the paper white dial.

Classic Sea-Gull automatic wrist watch ST17 Bauhaus edition


----------



## Golder (Apr 24, 2013)

Golder said:


> I think what you got is the standard product now. When the watch and thread first hit I was seeing folks post and talk about the silvered dial and circles on the sub. At that time Good-Stuffs was sold out and I think there might have been once or twice where they got a small quantity and immediately sold out and were completely swamped with demand. My guess is that the maker decided they could step down the materials a little and still sell plenty of them at the same or even slightly higher price, or maybe they had a sourcing issue with getting enough of the "original" dials, but could get a bigger quantity of the paper white. When it came back in stock with a big supply (enough that it seems its stayed consistently in stock, this was about a year ago), everyone posting recent arrivals was showing the paper white dials and there was plenty of lament about the change. At that time it seemed everyone was getting paper white dials and some were getting blue screws in their movements and some were not. I bought at this time and mine is paper white with no blue screws, so pretty much the least desirable version. Personally I'm still very happy with it I think there is still a very high value in this watch for $120.
> 
> The only reason I think one could be justifiably upset is that Good-Stuffs never updated the pictures, the pics on their site are very clearly the "original" version not the paper white. I'm just guessing but I don't think you'll find the "original" version anywhere from a web seller. I think your only shot would be if someone who bought during that first phase decides to sell theirs, and I think the chances of that are pretty low. Given the $120 price originally paid I think most people who have those like them, and even if they don't wear them much it's barely worth the effort to sell it to get ~$100.
> 
> ...


Oh, I hadn't read much of the thread before I posted this. Plenty people posting in the last few weeks about different versions coming in. Seems its a total grab bag these days just luck of the draw I guess. Maybe when you put in an order you can send an email requesting a specific type? Who knows if they'll honor it or not. At this price point its tough to be picky.


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

My Rodina with Darlena 20mm mottled brown leather strap. Also put the original Rodina engraved buckle on this strap.


----------



## rpss (Mar 25, 2015)

Anssi said:


> Received mine today. Sea-Gull box, paper white dial, visible concentric circles, R on the crown and china made. The strap is thin and uncomfortable but otherwise I'm yet happy to have spent 120$ on this watch.
> View attachment 3574866
> View attachment 3574874


Mine arrived on Friday. I got the black strap, which is horrible. That's not a problem though as I planned on replacing it anyway. Otherwise I got the same as this (Sea-Gull box, paper white dial, visible concentric circles, R on the crown). Very happy with it so far.


----------



## saywhatnow (Jan 31, 2015)

Oh god, what has dealextreme done?!









weird looking nomos homage. Interested to see what movement they put in!

Genuine Bergmann 1932 Classic Unisex Leather Strap Watch - Black + White - Free Shipping - DealExtreme


----------



## crumbsnatcher (Apr 10, 2015)

New comer to WUS. Ordered mine on April 8th from Good-Stuffs, watched shipped out on 12th and arrived this morning. Watch was packed in a blue Sea-Gull box with no manual. Watch has the paper white dial with very faint concentric circles in the seconds sub dial. The watch was paired with a dark brown croc embossed leather band that is Sea-Gull branded on the back side and also has a Sea-Gull engraved buckle. The movement is loud, but for $100 I can't complain too much. It's a nice looking watch in person.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yaibakt (Oct 17, 2014)

crumbsnatcher said:


> New comer to WUS. Ordered mine on April 8th from Good-Stuffs, watched shipped out on 12th and arrived this morning. Watch was packed in a blue Sea-Gull box with no manual. Watch has the paper white dial with very faint concentric circles in the seconds sub dial. The watch was paired with a dark brown croc embossed leather band that is Sea-Gull branded on the back side and also has a Sea-Gull engraved buckle. The movement is loud, but for $100 I can't complain too much. It's a nice looking watch in person.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you have such a way better strap than mine and maybe so many others', i guess


----------



## crumbsnatcher (Apr 10, 2015)

yaibakt said:


> you have such a way better strap than mine and maybe so many others', i guess


I was pleasantly surprised myself upon opening the box. The croc embossed leather band is rather thick and comfy to wear as well. I'm enjoying the watch so far.


----------



## volga (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi!

Recently ordered a Rodina from Jun Liao. Got a tracking number, and bellow is what it shows. China > US > China ?!? Someone had a similar experience or know what this means?


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

volga said:


> Hi!
> 
> Recently ordered a Rodina from Jun Liao. Got a tracking number, and bellow is what it shows. China > US > China ?!? Someone had a similar experience or know what this means?


I had an issue like that with a package to Canada. The problem was that the label got wet and they could not see the address. Maybe something happened with the package. Or if maybe customers rejected it here if it was not labeled properly. I shipped something once to china and the usps guy at the store gave me a hard time for not properly labeling something in the customs form.


----------



## volga (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks! I only hope it doesn't take forever to correct this and resend the package.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

So I placed my order with GoodStuffs on the 17th, its now the 22nd here and still no order confirmation email, and my order is sitting in my GoodStuffs account screen with a status of 'New'.

Usual? Should I just be patient?


----------



## volga (Nov 24, 2012)

I got no confirmation either. I had to email Jun Liao and then he confirmed, also had to ask for tracking number. Just send him an email and wait.


----------



## TheBogeyMan (Aug 25, 2013)

Seagullwatchstore has the off-white dial with concentric circles in the sub-dial.


----------



## rpss (Mar 25, 2015)

TheBogeyMan said:


> Seagullwatchstore has the off-white dial with concentric circles in the sub-dial.


Are they reputable?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triplezoom (Apr 22, 2015)

I also placed an order from good-stuffs on April 9th but I haven't received confirmation or tracking info yet. I've emailed Jun Liao on the 14th and I've yet to receive a response. Any thoughts?


----------



## volga (Nov 24, 2012)

triplezoom said:


> I also placed an order from good-stuffs on April 9th but I haven't received confirmation or tracking info yet. I've emailed Jun Liao on the 14th and I've yet to receive a response. Any thoughts?


From my experience he always replies back. Maybe you can email him again, make sure you include order number or something like that.

Apparently my order went back to China for some reason (maybe label was damaged and they couldn't read the address). Now I have to wait for it to be delivered back and then wait again for it to come. :/


----------



## crumbsnatcher (Apr 10, 2015)

triplezoom said:


> I also placed an order from good-stuffs on April 9th but I haven't received confirmation or tracking info yet. I've emailed Jun Liao on the 14th and I've yet to receive a response. Any thoughts?


I placed my order from good-stuffs at 9:37pm CST on April 8th.
No confirmation email from Jun so I emailed him on April 13th.
Received email from Jun with tracking # on April 13th.
Package arrived safely in Wisconsin, USA on April 18th.

Watch I received was a paper white with very faint concentric circles in the sub-dial. I did receive a thick dark brown croc embossed leather strap with Sea-Gull engraved on the buckle. Pictures of the watch is a few posts back. Watch has been pretty accurate so far.


----------



## TheBogeyMan (Aug 25, 2013)

I haven't read anything bad about them. Communication was prompt. Payment is through paypal, shipping from Singapore. You can read the reviews on the site as well.



rpss said:


> Are they reputable?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triplezoom (Apr 22, 2015)

triplezoom said:


> I also placed an order from good-stuffs on April 9th but I haven't received confirmation or tracking info yet. I've emailed Jun Liao on the 14th and I've yet to receive a response. Any thoughts?


Quick update:

April 9: Order placed.
April 14: Email sent to Jun, no reply.
April 22: Second email sent to Jun, got a response immediately.

Package status:
April 16: Item shipped out of Singapore.
April 23: Item arrived in Richmond, BC.
April 24: Item cleared customs and in transit to Toronto, ON.


----------



## marcar625 (Mar 17, 2015)

So I got my Rodina a couple of weeks ago. I did not like the strap that came with it at all (although from recent pictures, it seems like the quality of strap varies greatly). So, I purchased a dark brown Hirsch Modena that I saw someone else in the thread with. I liked it a lot! But then I saw a BLUE Hirsch Modena and thought it would look killer. I think it came out great! Here are some pictures below.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

So... package left China on 23rd April. It's now 4th May, 11 days later, and the last update on the track-and-trace for the tracking number is "Left country of origin - 18:19 on 23/04/15".

Should I be getting worried yet?


----------



## nereus (Apr 22, 2015)

It takes between 20 - 30 days usually for things to arrive from China for me. I'm in Australia, I'd imagine it would be similar time frames?


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Took a little longer this time from Jun Liao.. the anticipation of something great din help in patience building either..










A beauty when it did finally arrive in the mailbox.. absolute stunner for its price point..

If u dun stare at the country of origin in fine print.. this paper white watch looks like its much more expensive alter ego from another continent!


----------



## volga (Nov 24, 2012)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> So... package left China on 23rd April. It's now 4th May, 11 days later, and the last update on the track-and-trace for the tracking number is "Left country of origin - 18:19 on 23/04/15".
> 
> Should I be getting worried yet?


That's nothing.

Purchased: April 10th
Packaged sent: April 15th
Got tracking number: April 18th
Package refused for insufficient address - sent back: April 18th (maybe the address came out of the package or got unreadable)
Arrived back in China: April 23d

Been waiting for almost a month - disappointing.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Finally arrived 

And yeh, the strap is rubbish as everyone says - no worries, will get a nice replacement on its way.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Trying something different on mine. I really like it.


----------



## David Black (May 6, 2015)

This site also sells them Classic Rodina automatic wrist watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST17
dont know if its already been posted but if not here it is


----------



## volga (Nov 24, 2012)

This is where most of us get it! It's maintained by Jun Liao.

Welcome to WUS!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Thinking about throwing up my Rodina. Its a silver-white dial that DOES have concentric circles and also has the blued screws in the movement. Seems like that a rare bird nowadays haha so maybe I will, maybe I wont


----------



## wghall (Jan 6, 2011)

Am pretty much convinced of buying one. Just trying to chose between seagullwatchstore.com and good-stuffs. Any differences / opinions ? - seagullwatchstore is currently $10 cheaper for the non date model.

thanks


----------



## Lesterfield (May 15, 2015)

wghall said:


> Am pretty much convinced of buying one. Just trying to chose between seagullwatchstore.com and good-stuffs. Any differences / opinions ? - seagullwatchstore is currently $10 cheaper for the non date model.
> 
> thanks


I'd also appreciate a comparison to the one available on ebay through the seller rainbowriver2013


----------



## Lesterfield (May 15, 2015)

I have another question for you fine folk. What's the most formal looking watch strap to attach to the Rodina? I'm interested in hearing your recommendations that _aren't black leather straps (_I already have this category covered in my collection). Thanks


----------



## huster411 (Jan 15, 2014)

Just so everyone knows, Jun Liao over at Good-stuffs has a new Rodina in stock that's smaller than the one we're normally used to (34.5mm compared to 38mm)

Small Rodina hand-winding mechanical wrist watch Sea-Gull ST17

It's handwind only (they removed the rotor from the ST17) and doesn't include a display caseback. Its only 7.5mm thin!

Here's a picture from reddit user /u/Cyanuric showing how it compares in size to ever-popular Seiko 5 SNK80x watch









Only things I dislike about this watch is the fact that it still says "Rodina Automatic" when its a handwind only and the indices are kinda too close to the numbers.


----------



## bdluong (May 30, 2015)

Should I buy from seagullwatchstore or goodstuffs? The former is $10 cheaper.

I also noticed that on the goodstuffs pictures, the crown of the watch has some kind of blue accent to it. Is this picture true to the actual watch?


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

I've gone back and forth on the Rodina ever since I first saw this thread. Initially I really, really wanted one but it just wasn't the right time to buy another watch (I was in the process of quitting my job, going backpacking and moving country). By the time I was buying watches again I had gone off the idea; after buying a Sea-Gull Seamaster and not bonding with it (it's the only time I've ever bought a watch and sold it within a few months) I decided that I didn't want another watch that was so close of an homage that it bordered on something undesireable. Another year or so on and I found myself wanting a light faced watch that would look good on a brown strap for wearing to work. Suddenly the Rodina again seemed to be such an obvious choice, so I finally got one.

I know that most people have purchased theirs from Good-Stuffs (or from the same chap via Ebay) but I was swayed to buy from Seagullwatchstore by their claim that they were selling the original 2012 version and specified how the version they are selling is superior to those sold elsewhere, including the silver-white dial vs. plain white dial. It also helped that it was $10 cheaper so I thought I'd try my luck.

The purchase process was straightforward and I received an order confirmation straight away. It took 6 days to ship from Hong Kong to Dallas, Texas - pretty impressive (and less time than it has taken for some people to receive order confirmation). It arrived well packaged in a cardboard Rodina box (the same as a Sea-Gull box, but with altered branding). I'm not sure I have much to say on this watch that hasn't already been said in this thread, but I thought it might be helpful to others to know what features they can expect if they were to buy from seagullwatchstore: 

I'm not really certain whether I got a 2012 version; the dial looks like a flat off-white, rather than the silvery version that some people have posted photos of. The small second dial has extremely fine concentric circles which can't really be seen but do have the effect of giving it a slight pearly sunburst appearance which is very pleasing, and the slight difference between the flat dial and ever-so-slightly textured subdial gives the dial some depth. The hands are a nice dark blue that look almost black in some lighting conditions, but look great when they catch the sun. It has Rodina branding on the dial, crown, strap and buckle (one of the things that had made me hesitant was the prospect of receiving a watch with inconsistent branding which really would have made it feel like some sort of frankenstein watch made from left-over parts). The movement is on the loud side, but that doesn't bother me too much (in fact I quite enjoy occassionally hearing my authomatic watches if I happen to flick my wrist. It was initially quite tricky to hand-wind - the crown was stiff to turn, and I found it difficult to get purchase on it with my bare fingers (it was easier if I wound it through some cloth such as my shirt. Thankfully this has loosened a bit, so I now have no problem winding it. Too early to say how accurately it's keeping time, but it's certainly accurate enough for my purposes.

I'm not sure exactly what to think about the strap; it looks good, and it's extremely soft (much better than the super stiff straps that usually come with cheap watches) but it definitely feels thin and flimsy, and in the short period I used the stock strap it creased up very quickly. It's certainly not as bad as others have made it out to be, but I would say don't plan to wear it on the stock strap for a long period of time. I had a replacement strap already on order, and so swapped it out as soon as that arrived and I'm very pleased with the result. After quite some deliberation I opted to spend $27 on the Di-Modell Elegance brown strap which appealed to me due to its very flat and consistent finish without visible stitching which I thought would suit the styling of the watch. I'm very pleased with my choice, and think the combination looks great (I will post photos sometime soon). My only word of warning to anyone considering this strap as an option is that I had hoped to swap out the buckles to retain the Rodina branded buckle, but neglected to take into account the fact that the stock strap narrows by 2mm to the buckle, whereas the Di-Modell strap is 20mm all the way along so is too wide for the buckle. Not a big issue for me.

While I'm at it I'll throw my thoughts into the ring regarding sizing. I agree with those who have said that this wears slightly larger than its actual size due to the thin bezel. A white dial always has a little more wrist-presence to me than a black dial. I would say that this wears like a 40mm watch, which is great for me as that's right in my slot for a work watch. The lugs do protrude quite far, so for those with very small wrists it's worth bearing this in mind, but for most of us this isn't an issue at this size.

Overall I'm very happy I finally took the plunge and got one. A very nicely (if unoriginally) styled automatic watch with decent fit and finish for $110 is great value in my book. For me personally it has introduced some nice variety into my rotation of work watches, and I suspect I may also wear it in more casual circumstances on occassion. Any downsides? It might cost me $2300 in the long-run if I like it so much I might have to get the real deal!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

jon_huskisson said:


> I've gone back and forth on the Rodina ever since I first saw this thread. Initially I really, really wanted one but it just wasn't the right time to buy another watch (I was in the process of quitting my job, going backpacking and moving country). By the time I was buying watches again I had gone off the idea; after buying a Sea-Gull Seamaster and not bonding with it (it's the only time I've ever bought a watch and sold it within a few months) I decided that I didn't want another watch that was so close of an homage that it bordered on something undesireable. Another year or so on and I found myself wanting a light faced watch that would look good on a brown strap for wearing to work. Suddenly the Rodina again seemed to be such an obvious choice, so I finally got one.
> 
> I know that most people have purchased theirs from Good-Stuffs (or from the same chap via Ebay) but I was swayed to buy from Seagullwatchstore by their claim that they were selling the original 2012 version and specified how the version they are selling is superior to those sold elsewhere, including the silver-white dial vs. plain white dial. It also helped that it was $10 cheaper so I thought I'd try my luck.
> 
> ...


Dude, a post that long and no pictures? Shame on you.


----------



## TheOriginalBIG (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm about to pull the trigger on buying this watch after contemplating it for weeks. Now I just have to decide on which version to get, and which website to get it off from.

I'm planning on buying the one with the date function over at Seagull Watch Store. Does anyone have experience buying this version from over there? They're having a pretty big sale on it so I figured I might as well get the date version. The only thing that I'm afraid of is it not being a 2012 model like the classic Rodina that they're selling.

This is what I'm planning to get: Classic Rodina R005GB Automatic Wrist Watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST1731 Movement Bauhaus Style Watch Date + Independent Second Hand


----------



## Erik the poor student (Jun 7, 2015)

TheOriginalBIG said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on buying this watch after contemplating it for weeks. Now I just have to decide on which version to get, and which website to get it off from.
> 
> I'm planning on buying the one with the date function over at Seagull Watch Store. Does anyone have experience buying this version from over there? They're having a pretty big sale on it so I figured I might as well get the date version. The only thing that I'm afraid of is it not being a 2012 model like the classic Rodina that they're selling.
> 
> This is what I'm planning to get: Classic Rodina R005GB Automatic Wrist Watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST1731 Movement Bauhaus Style Watch Date + Independent Second Hand


I just bought 1 from the same store(and the same watch) like 4h ago.
So I guess we are in the same boat together now 

Almost bought a Seiko 5 olive aswell but really cant afford to buy 2 watches this mothn(so cancelled it) as I guess I would need to splash out for a new leather strap and springbars(?) for this Rodina.
Gonna buy a Seiko 5 next to use as comparison before I maybe move up into more expensive watches.(was looking at some Orient star semi skeletons next). 
Damn you all for getting hooked on automatic watches.(been reading up forum and browsing watches for 3-4hours every day the last weeks).

edit: I just recived the tracking number. Pretty fast.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I just received a rodina from seagullwatchstore with date model. It took about 12 days after payment. It has a little yellowish dial not pale white and the glass look real sapphire and it looks extremely accurate. I paid 139$ and now they are selling for 109$ this is the only thing that I am sorry


----------



## Erik the poor student (Jun 7, 2015)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> I just received a rodina from seagullwatchstore with date model. It took about 12 days after payment. It has a little yellowish dial not pale white and the glass look real sapphire and it looks extremely accurate. I paid 139$ and now they are selling for 109$ this is the only thing that I am sorry


I hope I get whiteish background (or silverish). Tho I guess the chance for that is slim. I will keep the thread updated tho.

On a side note my tracking number says my package have arrived in Norway, pretty fast I would say.(less than 48hours) Now the question becomes how long the customs will look at it


----------



## TheOriginalBIG (Jun 7, 2015)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> I just received a rodina from seagullwatchstore with date model. It took about 12 days after payment. It has a little yellowish dial not pale white and the glass look real sapphire and it looks extremely accurate. I paid 139$ and now they are selling for 109$ this is the only thing that I am sorry


Cool, but what do you mean by yellowish? I thought it either came in plain white or silverish white.


----------



## noerror (Jun 11, 2015)

Love my Custom watch (Brandless :>) !!
I think the font of seagull / rodina logo just doesn't match the numbers on the dial. So I asked the seller help me to customize this Brandless one (also without china made). However, you will still find the 'R' on the crown and 'Rodina' at the back. The finishing is much better than I expect. May upgrade the leather strap with a better one after months.


----------



## danslecarton (Aug 24, 2013)

Is there anyone with a broken case of the watch and willing to sell the movement for not much moneys?
Mine seems to be broken.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I guess it is kinda silver. Sorry for confusion here is the photo.


----------



## Erik the poor student (Jun 7, 2015)

danslecarton said:


> Is there anyone with a broken case of the watch and willing to sell the movement for not much moneys?
> Mine seems to be broken.


While I cant help you, out of curiosity, do you know what broke?


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> I guess it is kinda silver. Sorry for confusion here is the photo.
> 
> View attachment 4297874


You got lucky with the nice looking movement! Mine has no blue screws and is not as nicely decorated.


----------



## Lesterfield (May 15, 2015)

Mine looks beautiful with the date function but man, the rotor is loud


----------



## Erik the poor student (Jun 7, 2015)

Lesterfield said:


> Mine looks beautiful with the date function but man, the rotor is loud


I belive I heard someone said they had take it off(tho I presume you would need a watch guy to do it). Tho Im not sure if its recommended.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Has anyone tried the water resistance, how good is it, is it really 5ATM ?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Another "has", has anyone bought one of the smaller handwound versions?


----------



## catch-22 (Apr 9, 2015)

I haven't read much of the recent posts but I still can't find anyone mention that they got theirs from amazon. Maybe it's just me but i'd prefer to order there instead of from a dealer.
European Style Classical Rodina Men's Automatic Wrist Watch OEM By Sea-gull St17 | Amazon.com


----------



## Erik the poor student (Jun 7, 2015)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Has anyone tried the water resistance, how good is it, is it really 5ATM ?


Thing is that most chinise watch brands (according to people that knows) got little to non existant QC. I would guess especially in mushroom/OEM brands such as Rodina. While there is a seagull movement in it, I dont think anyone actually knows where its chasing is produced and the watch is assembled. Meaning that some watches might have 5ATM while others isnt. So I dont think its recommended to test it in actual water. If you really wanna test it my best bet would be to do a pressure test at a watch maker/repair guy. Tho someone with knowledge feel to correct me if Im wrong, Im a watch noob/nobody.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Ok no water then. I got braided perlon strap from hellonatostrap.com and make it two pieces myself. I think it turned out really good, watch looks a lot better with this strap.


----------



## noerror (Jun 11, 2015)

AWESOME!!!

Could you take a photo from the back to show how to stitch it?
Thank you



skylinegtr_34 said:


> Ok no water then. I got braided perlon strap from hellonatostrap.com and make it two pieces myself. I think it turned out really good, watch looks a lot better with this strap.
> 
> View attachment 4354353
> View attachment 4354361


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

noerror said:


> AWESOME!!!
> 
> Could you take a photo from the back to show how to stitch it?
> Thank you


I basically used the gaps instead of going through the material. I left some excess and burned it to melt and stick to the strap. Finally I cut the excess strap and melted to seal the end.


----------



## bbtfastback (Jun 17, 2015)

Removed post as I read rules after I posted... sorry for temporarily breaking a rule. 

Cheers and great to be here!


----------



## danslecarton (Aug 24, 2013)

Erik the poor student said:


> While I cant help you, out of curiosity, do you know what broke?


Hey,

I don't know what it's called in English but the pin holding the balance wheel broke I suppose.
But I found a source for the movement only, so everything is cool now 
https://www.cousinsuk.com/search?SearchTerm=TY2706M


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Moved my Rodina onto a De Beer Teju Lizard strap, plus a deployant clasp.

Quite pleased with the result, the strap is more vibrant than the late night photo shows.


----------



## noerror (Jun 11, 2015)

Replace the dull sea-gull strap with this dark down leather with white line($14 with a nice deployment clasp) . Also order another blue strap for replacement.


----------



## Erik the poor student (Jun 7, 2015)

----------------


----------



## Pyliip (Jun 25, 2015)

I'd love to get the 34mm Rodina but the "Automatic" is bothering me too much. I sent an email to ask for a blank version but no answer so far. I'll probably go with the blank 38mm one but I would have loved the smaller and thinner one.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Rodina Paper-white


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

I ordered one from Amazon (seagull watch store). Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Pyliip (Jun 25, 2015)

I got an answer to my email concerning the small Rodinas :

"With regard to "automatic" words. This small-sized Rodina was initially intended to be made exactly the same cosmetically with the standard Rodina so as to be sold as a pair watch. So far quite a few of the small sized have been produced. Modification will not happen in the near future. "

I'll probably get the blank 38mm one then.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

*Off Track a little... just on what i found from the European side...*

Just wondering had anyone mentioned this before,
as it seems like another homage from another German maker... uhem...
with the smallest handwind movement from ETA?










Certainly priced much higher than the RODINAs here, 
but also much budget friendly than NOMOS.​


----------



## saywhatnow (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Off Track a little... just on what i found from the European side...*

Sharp looking watch!


----------



## saywhatnow (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Off Track a little... just on what i found from the European side...*

Decided to mix things up with a burgundy leather strap. I prefer it to the black strap it came with.






































Mine is the "non-cool" version with a fairly faint seconds subdial and no colored screws. It does keep excellent time though.
Bought at seagullwatchstore.com last year.


----------



## saywhatnow (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Off Track a little... just on what i found from the European side...*

Some macro shots. Impressed with the movement finishing!


----------



## guiyoforward (Jul 4, 2015)

Pyliip said:


> I'd love to get the 34mm Rodina but the "Automatic" is bothering me too much. I sent an email to ask for a blank version but no answer so far. I'll probably go with the blank 38mm one but I would have loved the smaller and thinner one.


There's a thinner (8mm) seagull handwinding only that does not say automatic...


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Just arrived today. Pretty decent little watch!


----------



## Pyliip (Jun 25, 2015)

guiyoforward said:


> There's a thinner (8mm) seagull handwinding only that does not say automatic...


I liked that it's a bit different from the Nomos and Stowa designs, is there an easy way to order it? Last time I checked you had to go through a TaoBao agent I think.


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Pyliip said:


> I liked that it's a bit different from the Nomos and Stowa designs, is there an easy way to order it? Last time I checked you had to go through a TaoBao agent I think.


I got mine from Amazon. Very easy. It took about 2 and a half weeks from China to the USA (New York).


----------



## thequietvnese (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Off Track a little... just on what i found from the European side...*



saywhatnow said:


> Decided to mix things up with a burgundy leather strap. I prefer it to the black strap it came with.
> 
> View attachment 4487698
> 
> ...


It does appear that the case is not so much scratch-resistant right? Any comparison is biased but, my SKX007 over a year worn has some scratches on the crystal but absolutely nothing on the case:


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: Off Track a little... just on what i found from the European side...*

I haven't scratched the case on mine but it has been rarely worn. It is a great watch for the money but I'm going to sell mine because I just didn't warm up to the style.


----------



## saywhatnow (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Off Track a little... just on what i found from the European side...*



thequietvnese said:


> It does appear that the case is not so much scratch-resistant right? Any comparison is biased but, my SKX007 over a year worn has some scratches on the crystal but absolutely nothing on the case:


In the photos, I think it's mostly dust being seen. But if you inspect it closely, there are some scratches. Here are some macro shots, but they make it look much worse. You wouldn't see this unless you inspected it closely with some strong light, but I can't deny it's a scratch magnet.
























I do actually have a fairly beat up snk805 to compare, and it does seem to have way better finish. I can't actually find any scratches at all haha.
















I was in the store the other day and looked at real Tangente - case/lugs/size exactly the same. Display caseback obviously nicer on the Nomos. Also, the sub sconds dial is not an indentation in the regular dial, but rather a hole into a secondary, metallic subdial with very clear ridges that look awesome under light. Gonna need to get one at some point..


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

The SNK805 has a bead blasted case, which work hardens the stainless steel. The uneven finish almost means that scratches are less noticeable.


----------



## saywhatnow (Jan 31, 2015)

mleok said:


> The SNK805 has a bead blasted case, which work hardens the stainless steel. The uneven finish almost means that scratches are less noticeable.


Absolutely mleok. All of my blank polished watches have microscratches. I would be surprised if that could be eliminated at any price level.


----------



## kuang89 (Jun 17, 2008)

My couple's watch...came very quickly from China to Singapore, about 5 days


----------



## Lesterfield (May 15, 2015)

This is the Rodina that I picked up from Seagullwatchstore.com. I love how it looks on the dark blue shell cordovan strap that forum-goer gregspitz made for me:


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I like the dark blue shell cordovan strap, it coordinates well with the blued hands.


----------



## noerror (Jun 11, 2015)

Ordered some Eulit Perlon Straps from Germany. These straps are perfect for summer days. The Clasp is made so well and comfortable to wear


----------



## mpreston (May 4, 2015)

If anyone is interested I have my Rodina Classic that I bought recently from the Seagullwatchstore.com up for sale here on WUS marketplace.

Its the classic version with the white background, concentric circles around the second hand, blue hands, display back and a Sapphire crystal. It is a really nice watch with the desired features and, for what I think, a good price. Hopefully it will find a good home...


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Just put the Rodina on a Stowa strap. Great look, and a decent strap for less than $30 (US)!


----------



## Kaitho (Jul 16, 2015)

Hello everyone, i ordered my Rodina with date from the 3rd anniversary sale for 99$ on seagullwatchstore.com. 
The package arrived in Belgium after 8 days, and I didn't need to pay any taxes!
It is my first automatic watch and I already fell in love with the design.
Everything looks fine and the leather strap is nicer then I originally expected and wears comfortable. 
At the moment the dial looks creamy white, you can see the concentric circles with the naked eye.
The hands are dark blue (without any sunlight).
Here are some pictures of the packaging/details of the watch. (sorry for the smartphone quality)
I have +-6.9 inch wrists. (17.5cm)


----------



## saywhatnow (Jan 31, 2015)

Kaitho said:


> Hello everyone, i ordered my Rodina with date from the 3rd anniversary sale for 99$ on seagullwatchstore.com. ...


Wow great purchase, it looks virtually indistinguishable from the Tangente with that "metallic" subdial.


----------



## the.growler (Nov 7, 2012)

Very happy with the blue dial version with a polished stainless mesh strap.










I initially purchased one of the white dial versions but it appeared too large on my 6.5 inch/16.5 cm wrist (it was comfortable to wear and there was no lug overhang, but visually it was just too big for my tastes). I figured a darker dial would appear smaller, so I tried the blue dial version and couldn't be happier. I assume the black dial version would have even less visual bulk, but I didn't _need_ ;-) another black dial watch.

The watch is triple-signed Rodina and the dial is marked "China Made". There are no blued screws on the movement, but the rotor and plates have Cotes de Geneve striping. The color of the dial is a light blue-gray, which darkens to medium blue when viewed at an angle. The dial appears to have a very fine matte texture - not metallic or pearlescent - some reviews of the white dial versions have referred to a "paper" texture, which I think is a good way to describe it. The concentric circles in the sub-seconds dial are not strongly visible, but the "spinning propeller" effect caused by the guilloche pattern is. Accuracy has been within a few seconds a day. The rotor makes a pleasing, fine-toothed ratcheting sound as it spins; it does not grind or scrape. Hand-winding is smooth and sounds slightly louder than most of my (very affordable) vintage watches. For the money, the quality is excellent.

The watch was purchased from Times International (good-stuffs.com) for $119 USD which included shipping. I did not receive any tracking information, but the watch arrived in California only 7 days from the order date. I am happy with the purchase from Times International and would buy from them again.

Now if only Rodina would make a sterile version of the 34mm hand-winder . . .


----------



## feralslash (May 11, 2013)

kuang89 said:


> My couple's watch...came very quickly from China to Singapore, about 5 days


hey bro, whats your wrist size? The lugs overhang a lot?


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

Love the look of my Rodina, but always wanted something just a little bigger. (If I recall correctly, as I can't find it now, there was a larger version for a while, but it had a date and didn't have the small seconds).

So when I found a Stowa Antea KS 41 for sale on the here I couldn't resist.

The upshot is a Rodina will be for sale soon (UK/EU) on the forums when I get a chance to take some pics and do a post (but feel free to contact me if you are interested)

Anyway, below is the Stowa I'm talking about. In case you can't guess from the name it's 41mm diameter as opposed to the 39mm of the Rodina. 1230 Euros new, so a slightly different ballpark....!


----------



## Cgull (Mar 28, 2014)

I have my rodina on today. took it off for this photo.


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

Exceptionally happy with the Stowa. It's exactly the right size for me at 41mm.

The only 'but' with it, which I guess means the hunt for the perfect watch will still nag a little on my mind, is that I wish it removed the odd numbers like the Rodina and the Nomos. The 5 and 7 are a little close to the sub dial...


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

It's the Stowa that is correct, still correct since the 30s, the Nomos and Rodina are the incorrect homages (but still great)


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> It's the Stowa that is correct, still correct since the 30s, the Nomos and Rodina are the incorrect homages (but still great)


Cool, so the right brand to have then!  Still think I prefer the numbering on the others. But it's a very minor niggle.


----------



## tuixo (Aug 18, 2015)

hello i have a question: how do i set the time correctly?
i pull out the crown and can then set the hour and minute hands. but the small seconds hands keeps running automatically, so that it's not possible to adjust the exact seconds

btw here a pic, arrived just today


----------



## Le Vin (Jul 5, 2011)

tuixo said:


> hello i have a question: how do i set the time correctly?
> i pull out the crown and can then set the hour and minute hands. but the small seconds hands keeps running automatically, so that it's not possible to adjust the exact seconds
> 
> btw here a pic, arrived just today


Unfortunately the second hand does not stop when the crown is pulled.

Now, you can cheat the lack of hacking function by putting little bit of backward pressure on the crown (ei, turn the crown in the other direction) to stop the second hand to set the time. I'm personally not so sure what that does to the movement, so I don't do it personally.


----------



## tuixo (Aug 18, 2015)

thank you


----------



## tuixo (Aug 18, 2015)

and what about winding the watch by hand? is it possible? i feel a resistance winding it clockwise, is that good or bad (it's my fiest mechanical i dont have any experience)


----------



## saywhatnow (Jan 31, 2015)

tuixo said:


> and what about winding the watch by hand? is it possible? i feel a resistance winding it clockwise, is that good or bad (it's my fiest mechanical i dont have any experience)


Yes, you can wind it by hand. Feeling resistance is good!


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Serious lack of black dials in this thread 

And also seems like some are ''rarer'' then others, mine has Seagull written on the caseback instead of Rodina and also S on the crown... I think it will be highly sought after in a few years


----------



## amirko (Aug 28, 2015)

has anyone bought the debranded version? If so, what's the verdict?


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

What about this bit of weirdness on good-stuffs?

41mm handwind Rodina, with a fancy-pants decorated movement. 
Rodina ST3600 hand-winding mechanical wrist watch

But look at the image of the rear. The caseback actually says Antea KS (that's the Stowa model's name!), and something about "Germany". WTF?









http://good-stuffs.com/assets/images/wsgrodinanomos/rodina3600/img_4729.jpg


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

Hmmm.

So they've introduced a 41mm small seconds without a date! Just what I wanted (until I bought a Stowa) although I'd still prefer it if it didn't have the odd numbers like the smaller versions.

In regards to the back, they could just be using a picture of a similar watch as they don't have a stock shot yet? The movement is the Anthea KS 41 is a handwound one (Unitas 6498) too. I don't have it to hand to check if it looks the same. I don't remember it having flowery patterns. I'll check and report back.


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

Ahh, but I do have pictures to hand of the back of my Stowa. Nothing like the Rodina...


----------



## lostguy (Sep 20, 2011)

the.growler said:


> Very happy with the blue dial version with a polished stainless mesh strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. I have same size wrists and would actually like both versions of this, but i'm leaning toward white because all of my watches are black. Also because white looks a little smarter. So you felt it was too large? hmm..

Does the blank / unbranded Rodina feature the silver sub-seconds and concentric circles? I couldn't see these features in the photos on Blank Rodina automatic wrist watch 5th anniversary OEM by Sea-Gull


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

So I went looking at the GoodStuffs website to see what the latest Rodina models look like, having been absent from it for some months.

Instead, it tried to entice me a table lamp in the shape of a small tubby man, which you switch on by pressing on his... er... 'wedding vegetables'.

Very Mildly NSFW


----------



## amirko (Aug 28, 2015)

amirko said:


> has anyone bought the debranded version? If so, what's the verdict?


received it last week. Looks like regular "Rodina", just without "Rodina" 
Hope it'll last -- its going to be a gift to a friend in Russia, where "Rodina" meand "Motherland".


----------



## lostguy (Sep 20, 2011)

amirko said:


> received it last week. Looks like regular "Rodina", just without "Rodina"
> Hope it'll last -- its going to be a gift to a friend in Russia, where "Rodina" meand "Motherland".


Does it have a silver subdial with concentric circles? Are the hands dark blue?

I went with Seagull store because they promise the above.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## amirko (Aug 28, 2015)

lostguy said:


> Does it have a silver subdial with concentric circles? Are the hands dark blue?
> 
> I went with Seagull store because they promise the above.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


the hands are dark blue, if you click the last image in my post you'll see the circles.
I bought it from Times International AKA good-stuffs.com.


----------



## lostguy (Sep 20, 2011)

amirko said:


> the hands are dark blue, if you click the last image in my post you'll see the circles.
> I bought it from Times International AKA good-stuffs.com.


I can see the blue hands but the subdial is white so the circles are slight and barely visible. Still, it looks nice. I would just prefer the silver looking dial


----------



## tuixo (Aug 18, 2015)

recently i have a problem with my rodina.
after wearing it over the day and taking it of and putting it on the table in the evening, the watch stops moving.

its definitly not because of empty power reserve.
i then give it a knock and it starts moving again. but if unnoticed and i take it on the next day the time is of course wrong, it stood still over the evening.

has someone experienced this too?
it's sad after just 2 weeks........................................annoying to adjust the time everyday on an automatic watch .............


----------



## Jayho (Sep 18, 2015)

Absolutely love mine. Rodina back, clasp and Crown. No blue screws in movement. Blue tint in the hands and concentric circles can be seen if looked for. Very white face. Love it so far. Spending a lot more time on my wrist than I was expecting. Love it.


----------



## daytona604 (Sep 30, 2014)

tuixo said:


> recently i have a problem with my rodina.
> after wearing it over the day and taking it of and putting it on the table in the evening, the watch stops moving.
> 
> its definitly not because of empty power reserve.
> ...


After 3 weeks I dropped it and broke the balance staff. Same symptoms.

After a long Google search I found a replacement movement and had it replaced by a watchmaker.

Good luck,
D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danslecarton (Aug 24, 2013)

Where did you get the movement?
I ordered mine at cousinsuk.com but the package got lost. Then I ordered it again but this one too seems to be lost again. Maybe I have to wait a little longer since only 12 days have passed


----------



## daytona604 (Sep 30, 2014)

PM'd you. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

I see there's a new version with Date at 3 o clock. Anybody got that? Opinions?
Classic Rodina R005GB Automatic Wrist Watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST1731 Movement Bauhaus Style Watch Date + Independent Second Hand


----------



## Jarmo (Sep 22, 2015)

Has anyone ordered from seagullwatchstore recently? I am having problems with my tracking. It does not seem to work. The tracking number is weird though, it's just numbers, no letters at all. I ordered from the Germany warehouse. I also cannot get through to their email as it their inbox is full (seriously?).


----------



## Jarmo (Sep 22, 2015)

Dan83bz said:


> I see there's a new version with Date at 3 o clock. Anybody got that? Opinions?
> Classic Rodina R005GB Automatic Wrist Watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST1731 Movement Bauhaus Style Watch Date + Independent Second Hand


I ordered it last week. Should be arriving soon if everythings in order. I can get back to you with the opinion as soon as I get it!

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Dix (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi everyone, i'm new to these forums. I haven't find a topic to introduce myself. I'm a french young woman (nearly 30, let's say I'm young, isn't it ?).
I really love nice watches, and would like to have a bunch of bauhaus style watches in the future. For the moment, I'm kind of a newbie, so I've bought my first watch, the Rodina.
I've bought it on Good Stuffs (Time International) on the 14th of September. The seller sent me the electronic UPS signature (on the 21th of september), but it still haven't been sent by UPS.
I wanted to know (as far as I've been searching informations on the forums), for people who bought at Times International, how many times the delivery took.
I can't wait to get my first beautiful watch 

Thanks in advance


----------



## amirko (Aug 28, 2015)

Dix said:


> <...>I wanted to know (as far as I've been searching informations on the forums), for people who bought at Times International, how many times the delivery took.


 mine took about 2 weeks to arrive; the communication was minimal, just one email about the order, that's it.


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

I bought it a week ago from seagullwatchstore (German warehouse) and the damn tracking number still does not work...


----------



## Jarmo (Sep 22, 2015)

dimkasta said:


> I bought it a week ago from seagullwatchstore (German warehouse) and the damn tracking number still does not work...


Same problem. What site are you using to try to track the package? Also is the tracking number in form of only numbers and no letters? Mine is and that's not usually how tracking numbers are.


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)

First post!

I ordered my Rodina anniversary small seconds last Monday. I received a shipping notification on Friday and the watch arrived in Maryland on Tuesday. That exceeded my expectations in terms of delivery time.

Nice clean watch. Pictures speak for themselves. The band seems serviceable. Not the prettiest thing in the world but we'll see how it goes.

For your reference I have a seven inch wrist.

































Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

Jarmo said:


> Same problem. What site are you using to try to track the package? Also is the tracking number in form of only numbers and no letters? Mine is and that's not usually how tracking numbers are.


Using Deutshe post site. The number starts and ens with letters DE etc


----------



## Dix (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks for the answer, I guess I'll have to wait a bit more since I live in FR.
Can't wait for it to be on my wrist.
I have a little tiny tiny tiniest wrist ever, but I love the way big watches look on me.


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

If your tracking number is numbers-only try DHL


----------



## Jarmo (Sep 22, 2015)

dimkasta said:


> If your tracking number is numbers-only try DHL


Still not working. Quite a bummer. I have no idea where my package is and I can't get in contact with the seller/company.


----------



## Jarmo (Sep 22, 2015)

So the watch arrived today and it's looking good! For reference my wrist is 6.7 inches and I think it fits wears very well. The strap is laughably bad and definitely not real leather though. But that is quite alright as I have a mesh strap in delivery also. The hands are very dark blue, the screws are not blued and the circles in the seconds dial are clearly visible even in the picture


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

Jarmo said:


> So the watch arrived today and it's looking good! For reference my wrist is 6.7 inches and I think it fits wears very well. The strap is laughably bad and definitely not real leather though. But that is quite alright as I have a mesh strap in delivery also. The hands are very dark blue, the screws are not blued and the circles in the seconds dial are clearly visible even in the picture


Thanks for the pic. It looks great on your wrist.

I have one of these coming in the mail, but I was feeling a little bit apprehensive that it would wear too big on my 6.5 inch wrist. The OP's watch looks _massive_ on his 6.75 inch wrist. But your pic has calmed my worries. (And yes, I know wrist shots can be deceptive - but hey, watch collecting is as much an emotional activity as it is rational, if you ask me).

The date window looks great. I really liked the original Rodina design, but I prefer my watches to have a date window, so I held back until I discovered the new version. I did worry the date window would detract from the original watch's symmetry, which was a big part of its design ethic. But the date window is quite cleverly designed to look the part, so I think I made the right call.

Will post pics too when mine arrives. Which is not soon enough!


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

So my Rodina finally arrived today. Photos really don't do it justice - it looks much, much better in the flesh. Mine is perfectly finished and looks like it cost _a lot_ more than it did. Glad I went with the date window version, too - it's classily done. I love the small seconds dial, but the hands aren't _quite _as blue as I was expecting.

Wears much better than I expected on my 6.5 inch wrist:









I do have a few complaints, though. The first is the rubbish strap. I was expecting it to be bad, but it really does feel flimsy, and smells awful. It's making my arm a bit itchy, too. Doesn't look too bad, though, and for the price, who cares. I tried the watch on a couple of Natos but it just didn't look as nice - not as dressy. I think I'll have to find a couple of better leather straps for it. Maybe a brown and a black.

My second complaint is the weird blue stuff on the crown. Did anyone else's arrive like that? Took a while to scrape it off but now it looks good.

And probably my biggest complaint is that my partner loves it and immediately claimed it as her own. I told her it'd be too big for her, but damn, it did look good on her. I might have to wear it constantly or I'll never get it back... Then again, she usually doesn't care about watches so it's nice she's taken an interest.


----------



## saywhatnow (Jan 31, 2015)

no-fi said:


> View attachment 5549002


This one looked great. Are the movement screws blue? Where did you buy it? (Link!  )


----------



## adrian_nwb (Sep 10, 2015)

saywhatnow said:


> This one looked great. Are the movement screws blue? Where did you buy it? (Link!  )


Agreed lol...also, a back photo will be handy. It fits perfectly in a 6.5 inch wrist...nice watch!


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice 

I have received the new BOB dark blue strap, but still waiting for the watch.

How does its thickness feel? Does it wear high on the wrist? Any side photos? Meaning like how you see it with your hand hanging down.


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

The movement doesn't appear to have blue screws. Here's a pic, as requested. Sorry it's not great.









I bought it here, same price as the small seconds without the date function. Pretty happy with the speed of the free shipping. It came in its box, well-packed.

It wears higher than other watches I'm used to, but not obnoxiously so. And the height does show off the beautiful lug design. As you can see here, the strap isn't anything to write home about, but it's perfectly usable until you get a replacement. With that dial, whose looking at the strap anyway?!


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice
Reminds of how tall the Cocktail Time sits...

I hope I ll have mine tomorrow


----------



## Jarmo (Sep 22, 2015)

no-fi said:


> My second complaint is the weird blue stuff on the crown. Did anyone else's arrive like that? Took a while to scrape it off but now it looks good.


Mine came with a blue plastic protector. It came of easily in one go. There was no need to scrape.


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

Still no watch here after almost a month. I sent a new email to seagullwatchstore but communication is awful (read non existent) ... I paid with paypal so I do not worry that much, but still, I wanted that watch.


----------



## littlemountain (Oct 9, 2015)

I just received my Rodina, and I have to say it looks gorgeous.
It fits well on the wrist, without being too big or too small. Though it is a bit taller than I expected.

I also agree about the crappy straps. It looks ok but is pretty flimsy.

Apologies for the crappy photo.


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

Damn I hate you guys


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

My Rodina R005 with the dark brown strap from my Melbourne Watch Company Portsea Heritage. Looks great against the white face of the Rodina!


----------



## Jarmo (Sep 22, 2015)

Shot some macro footage of the Rodina.


----------



## danslecarton (Aug 24, 2013)

littlemountain said:


> I just received my Rodina, and I have to say it looks gorgeous.
> It fits well on the wrist, without being too big or too small. Though it is a bit taller than I expected.
> 
> I also agree about the crappy straps. It looks ok but is pretty flimsy.
> ...


Where did you order your watch? Didn't see the old watchface on the recently ordered ones very often


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

35 days later, people from Rodina decided to admit that the package is lost ( if they ever sent it in the first place, since the tracking number never showed any progress at all)

I am expecting a new tracking number now. I was really tempted to request a refund and go for the Tisell. The seconds subdial looks awesome though so...


----------



## littlemountain (Oct 9, 2015)

danslecarton said:


> Where did you order your watch? Didn't see the old watchface on the recently ordered ones very often


I bought it off a member of WUS, who could not not feel any connection to it.
I was glad to take it off of his hands.


----------



## T1ck (Oct 24, 2013)

I got mine from someone I met through WUS as well.

It is one of the older models. The face is more cream than white, which works really well with the aftermarket brown leather strap.

Wearing it today as a special treat. My wife has commandeered it since day 1.


----------



## 4fit (Oct 20, 2015)

Been thinking about ordering one from there and making it my first watch purchase since a Fossil watch 15+ years ago. Hope I don't run into the same issue, but mine "should" be coming from the US warehouse.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

4fit said:


> Been thinking about ordering one from there and making it my first watch purchase since a Fossil watch 15+ years ago. Hope I don't run into the same issue, but mine "should" be coming from the US warehouse.


If you're worried about the QC, and if you did not order yet, I'd add a bit more $$ and go for THIS instead. Owned both a black (very shortly|) and a white faced (year or so) Rodina , an honest watch for its price but if you are a bit picky, like me, the Tisell might just tickle your fancy 

Size-wise its almost the same, just sligthly thicker and 38.5mm in diameter. Definitely more hefty though in feel and weight, this probably coz of the nicer/heavier movement inside.


----------



## Caleb515 (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm looking to pick up a Rodina soon and noticed some differences between them. The most noticeable being that some have bright blue hands while others have what looks to be black hands. Is this all in the photo differences or have they changed hand colors? Also, if there is different variations is there a way to choose or do you just get what is being made at the time.


----------



## saywhatnow (Jan 31, 2015)

Caleb515 said:


> I'm looking to pick up a Rodina soon and noticed some differences between them. The most noticeable being that some have bright blue hands while others have what looks to be black hands. Is this all in the photo differences or have they changed hand colors? Also, if there is different variations is there a way to choose or do you just get what is being made at the time.


I belive it's the lighting. I've seen a couple and they all have black hands that glimmer blue when light hits them. The original Nomos also exhibits this behaviour (although it looks much richer and nicer, hard to explain).


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)

saywhatnow said:


> I belive it's the lighting. I've seen a couple and they all have black hands that glimmer blue when light hits them. The original Nomos also exhibits this behaviour (although it looks much richer and nicer, hard to explain).


I can confirm this. Depending on lighting the hands on mine can appear black, shiny blue, or a dull blue.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Hodari D. said:


> I can confirm this. Depending on lighting the hands on mine can appear black, shiny blue, or a dull blue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Ditto. Experienced the same when I had my Rodina.


----------



## littlemountain (Oct 9, 2015)

I will add to the chorus by stating that the colour of the hands depends on the lighting.
People who are not familiar with the watch have called the colour of the hands everything from black to navy blue to electric blue.


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

I just received mine after 42 loooooooooong days

First impression is that it is small. At least smaller than what the photos suggest. And certainly dressier. Photos soon


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

And here she is on her brand new blue croco shoes









Flash review:
It is dressier than it looks on pictures. The winder has a weird feel to it. The rotor is very noisy. The strap is garbage. Looks good 
I am not 100% sold on it. It could be the silvery dial. I am tempted to try the Tisell too.


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

Just received mine as well. Quite happy with the build and overall quality (sans the strap). My dial looks plain straight white in certain lighting. Other times there seems to be a very slight champagne shimmer to it. No blue screws on mine which is fine and the buckle on the strap is a "Seagull" branded one. 
Just installed a Sinn strap on it:


----------



## SeventySeven (Apr 10, 2008)

Ordered mine from seagullwatchstore.com on monday evening. Received it today! Can't complain about that shipping time!









Crappy mobile pic. I like the watch though. Looks really nice, strap not as bad as expected. Does not wear too big on my small wrist.

One thing that I'm curious about: When you handwind this watch, how do you know that it's fully wound? On my other automatic you feel (and hear) a distinct change when the 'over-winding-protection-thingy' sets in. Does the Rodina have a similar function? I turned it about 20 times then I was afraid I was going to break the thing...


----------



## amirko (Aug 28, 2015)

SeventySeven said:


> One thing that I'm curious about: When you handwind this watch, how do you know that it's fully wound? On my other automatic you feel (and hear) a distinct change when the 'over-winding-protection-thingy' sets in. Does the Rodina have a similar function? I turned it about 20 times then I was afraid I was going to break the thing...


40-50 times should be enough (been there, done that), and no, ST-17 can't be overwound.


----------



## SeventySeven (Apr 10, 2008)

After a week with the Rodina almost permanently on my wrist I have to say that it's a nice watch and I´m really pleased with it. The cheapo original strap has been replaced with a Hirsch Liberty dark brown I had lying around. Much better! It keeps good time (I haven't done any scientific study, just everyday use) and is a minute or so faster now.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Rodina Paperwhite on "Spectre" NATO..


----------



## WatchRoundup (May 7, 2015)

I reviewed the Good-Stuffs Rodina recently and didn't love it at all.

A few days after I put up the review I got an email from the people at Seagull Watch Store who said that they are the only AD of the Rodina and theirs is the original build quality unlike the one I ordered from Good-Stuffs, which they describe as a "fake". They've sent me one and asked me to look at it and to consider reviewing their version if I prefer it.

There is no doubt that the Seagull Watch Store version has a slightly nicer dial - it doesn't just look like a sheet of cheap paper cut in to a circle, but otherwise it seems basically identical at first look. Does anyone have any thoughts on their claim that the Good-Stuffs one is a "fake" though? I don't know enough about Seagull to know how they operate or why anyone would bother faking such a cheap watch.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

WatchRoundup said:


> I reviewed the Good-Stuffs Rodina recently and didn't love it at all.
> 
> A few days after I put up the review I got an email from the people at Seagull Watch Store who said that they are the only AD of the Rodina and theirs is the original build quality unlike the one I ordered from Good-Stuffs, which they describe as a "fake". They've sent me one and asked me to look at it and to consider reviewing their version if I prefer it.
> 
> There is no doubt that the Seagull Watch Store version has a slightly nicer dial - it doesn't just look like a sheet of cheap paper cut in to a circle, but otherwise it seems basically identical at first look. Does anyone have any thoughts on their claim that the Good-Stuffs one is a "fake" though? I don't know enough about Seagull to know how they operate or why anyone would bother faking such a cheap watch.


Sorry, as the title of this thread said it all. Both Good-Stuffs Rodina and Seagull Watch Store Rodina are homages/copies of the expensive Nomos. I think it does not make any common sense that Seagull Watch Store describing Good-Stuffs as "fake".

By the way, maybe you could post a few pics of both side by side for comparison.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

WatchRoundup said:


> I reviewed the Good-Stuffs Rodina recently and didn't love it at all.
> 
> A few days after I put up the review I got an email from the people at Seagull Watch Store who said that they are the only AD of the Rodina and theirs is the original build quality unlike the one I ordered from Good-Stuffs, which they describe as a "fake". They've sent me one and asked me to look at it and to consider reviewing their version if I prefer it.


I just read your review and have to wonder how/if the packaging differed. This may lend a clue as to the "authenticity" of the Seagull Store version. Also, would love to see pictures of the two for comparison.



WatchRoundup said:


> There is no doubt that the Seagull Watch Store version has a slightly nicer dial - it doesn't just look like a sheet of cheap paper cut in to a circle, but otherwise it seems basically identical at first look. Does anyone have any thoughts on their claim that the Good-Stuffs one is a "fake" though? I don't know enough about Seagull to know how they operate or why anyone would bother faking such a cheap watch.


We know that the Good-Stuffs version has been advertised on their site and delivered to customers with a counterfeit back so in my book the odds of it being a "fake" are quite high.

As to the economies of the counterfeit market remember that there are very low cost reproductions (fakes) sold of relatively inexpensive brands - DW fakes are sold for ~$30 commonly. For sure there is money to be made by counterfeiters at price points that are shockingly low.

As for the argument that since they are both "homages" one can't be a fake of the other, that doesn't logically make sense. It's actually kind of shrewd, rather than trying to pass your "fake" watch off as a Nomos or Stowa it's easier to pass it off as another low cost homage.


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

Legally the distinction between Counterfeit and Homage is pretty straightforward 

Companies cannot own rights to designs (especially third party 100 year old ones), but they do own the rights to their brand names.

And while anyone can make an homage of the original German design, it is illegal to mark them with someone else's brand name.

So yes if the Good Stuffs watch does not come from Seagull, it does not have the right to be called a Rodina. Which might not be Nomos quality, but it still is quite respected and desirable in affordable WIS cycles


----------



## WatchRoundup (May 7, 2015)

devilsbite said:


> As for the argument that since they are both "homages" one can't be a fake of the other, that doesn't logically make sense. It's actually kind of shrewd, rather than trying to pass your "fake" watch off as a Nomos or Stowa it's easier to pass it off as another low cost homage.


Quite. I have a Steinhart that is a Rolex rip-off/homage/whatever, but it's not a fake. However if I were to copy it and call my new watch a Steinhart it would very much be a fake.

I'll take pics of the two Rodinas side-by-side this week and post them here. The box, while a similar design, is Rodina branded while my Good-Stuffs one came in a Sea-Gull branded box. The dial is off-white and has slight pearl-like shine to it rather than the white paper finish of my previous Rodina, and the small seconds sub-dial is far more defined so you notice it when you look at the watch, rather than just when you catch it in the right light.


----------



## Halex (Sep 25, 2015)

dimkasta said:


> Legally the distinction between Counterfeit and Homage is pretty straightforward
> 
> *Companies cannot own rights to designs* (especially third party 100 year old ones), but they do own the rights to their brand names.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure the World Intellectual Property Organization, responsible for registering and protecting international design patents, wouldn't agree with that statement


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Out of my curiosity, can anybody confirm that Seagull owned the rights to the brand name Rodina?


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

Halex said:


> I'm pretty sure the World Intellectual Property Organization, responsible for registering and protecting international design patents, wouldn't agree with that statement


If you consider it in a broader abstract sense, then yes.

In the context of the watch industry that is mostly revisiting 30-100 year old designs (that on top of that involve direclty utilitarian aspects of the product), then they probably would not... 
If they did, then 90% if not more of the watches produced today would not be allowed to continue...

The red line that still remains is elements that touch branding and customer deception.


----------



## SirDesmondGlazebrook (Feb 5, 2015)

Halex said:


> I'm pretty sure the World Intellectual Property Organization, responsible for registering and protecting international design patents, wouldn't agree with that statement


Who knows, they might claim you can because it's good business for them after all. I'm sure the WIPO would make all sorts of claims that would never hold in most courts. But in reality, you don't see watch companies patenting designs and suing manufactures who make similar watch designs. They patent movements, or movement improvements. They might patent a fancy crown guard mechanism like on the Luminor. But they're most definitely not patenting the case and dial design.

I think that if they could, at least some of them would, and you'd see for example Rolex go after everyone who makes something that looks like a Sub. And yet you don't, and it's probably not out kindness or fundamental belief in the importance of sharing and reuse in the creative process. So I think it's pretty safe to assume you can't actually do that in practice.

Of course what you can do is copyright the brand, the logo, and go after everyone who infriges, which is what you actually see happen a lot.

It would be most annoying if you could in fact patent watch designs and if companies did, because someone might have patented bauhaus designs and prevented Nomos from coming up, decades after the fact, with very nice watches indeed.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Guys, this has been discussed much earlier in the thread already. 

Even the Nomos and Stowas are homages of the watches which used this design before it. 

We could sit here and argue all day, or we can post pictures of our awesome watches


----------



## Halex (Sep 25, 2015)

dimkasta said:


> If you consider it in a broader abstract sense, then yes.
> 
> In the context of the watch industry that is mostly revisiting 30-100 year old designs (that on top of that involve direclty utilitarian aspects of the product), then they probably would not...
> If they did, then 90% if not more of the watches produced today would not be allowed to continue...
> ...





SirDesmondGlazebrook said:


> Who knows, they might claim you can because it's good business for them after all. I'm sure the WIPO would make all sorts of claims that would never hold in most courts. But in reality, you don't see watch companies patenting designs and suing manufactures who make similar watch designs. They patent movements, or movement improvements. They might patent a fancy crown guard mechanism like on the Luminor. But they're most definitely not patenting the case and dial design.
> 
> I think that if they could, at least some of them would, and you'd see for example Rolex go after everyone who makes something that looks like a Sub. And yet you don't, and it's probably not out kindness or fundamental belief in the importance of sharing and reuse in the creative process. So I think it's pretty safe to assume you can't actually do that in practice.
> 
> ...


The statement made was that companies cannot own the rights to a design. It is incorrect. A company can, and many do, own the rights to designs. Apple for instance has several design patents for its Apple Watch.

Why most watch companies do not even seem to apply for design patents is unknown to me. It could be that it is very expensive, or that it is easy to circumvent by changing fairly small details in order to not violate the patent (making such rights fairly useless), maybe watchmakers think it's worth more to have their designs copied because it gives them free PR. Or it could even be that watchmakers see it as a good thing that they can borrow designs from each other. I don't know. But the claim is incorrect.

WIPO's granted design patents not holding up in court seems rather unlikely though.

Regarding Rolex, it would be interesting if they went after all sub-homages, considering the 50 Fathoms


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

Halex said:


> The statement made was that companies cannot own the rights to a design. It is incorrect. A company can, and many do, own the rights to designs. Apple for instance has several design patents for its Apple Watch.


Well yes if you take it word for word and out of context then yes the statement was incorrect.

The fact remains that if watch companies tried to patent such designs, many of which have their roots back in early 1900s, it would be a real legal nightmare for everyone. Especially if cease and desist orders started flying around based on loose resemblances or company/brand acquisitions ... The fact remains that patent designs have a finite duration, and most of those claims probably would just be dropped because those designs were effectively public domain for many decades


----------



## SirDesmondGlazebrook (Feb 5, 2015)

A patent is a piece of paper you get in return for payment, and the granting organisations are generally keen to the extreme to issue them, because they get paid every time they print one. Them holding up in court (i.e. Having any value, validity at all) is a different thing altogether. Apple does have design patents, and if you look at the details of their case against Samsung for example, a whole lot of them have been invalidated. And that's only out of the ones they bothered bringing into the case because they felt they were the strongest.

In order for a design patent to be valid, it needs to be quite specific, as you correctly guessed, have no prior art etc, you can't just patent a general look and feel. Since you're citing Apple as an example, I suggest you look up their famous "look and feel" case against Microsoft and see how that went.

Practically, it's possible to patent specific elements of a watch's design, which must be non obvious and have no prior art (like a new escapement system). It's impossible to just patent the design of a whole watch, and indeed it doesn't happen.


----------



## meisterfoo (Oct 23, 2015)

so i bought a 2nd hand rodina auto off a classified ad here in Australia and it turned out to be the one with the paperwhite dials...and it really isn't what i hoped for as I wanted something dressier.

can someone confirm the nodate version on here is indeed what it claims to be with the silver dial + fine concentric lines?

Classic Rodina Automatic Wrist Watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST1701 Movement Arabic White Dial Bauhaus Watch

based on my research, you're guaranteed the silver dial with the date, ST1731 movement, but i'm really gunning for the nodate as I already own a le locle.

can anyone confirm?

Thanks


----------



## WatchRoundup (May 7, 2015)

avex87 said:


> can someone confirm the nodate version on here is indeed what it claims to be with the silver dial + fine concentric lines?


They just sent me one and it is indeed the silver dial + fine concentric circles, although they are so fine they are basically invisible in most light! I didn't actually order through the website though (I dealt with them via email) so can not promise anything, but for sure they have them available as you describe.


----------



## Halex (Sep 25, 2015)

SirDesmondGlazebrook said:


> A patent is a piece of paper you get in return for payment, and the granting organisations are generally keen to the extreme to issue them, because they get paid every time they print one. Them holding up in court (i.e. Having any value, validity at all) is a different thing altogether. Apple does have design patents, and if you look at the details of their case against Samsung for example, a whole lot of them have been invalidated. And that's only out of the ones they bothered bringing into the case because they felt they were the strongest.
> 
> In order for a design patent to be valid, it needs to be quite specific, as you correctly guessed, have no prior art etc, you can't just patent a general look and feel. Since you're citing Apple as an example, I suggest you look up their famous "look and feel" case against Microsoft and see how that went.
> 
> Practically, it's possible to patent specific elements of a watch's design, which must be non obvious and have no prior art (like a new escapement system). It's impossible to just patent the design of a whole watch, and indeed it doesn't happen.


A patent not holding up in court is not the same as a court deciding no infringement has taken place.


----------



## SirDesmondGlazebrook (Feb 5, 2015)

Halex said:


> A patent not holding up in court is not the same as a court deciding no infringement has taken place.


Well no, you obviously can't infringe in general, there has to be one or more valid patents for you to


----------



## SeventySeven (Apr 10, 2008)

avex87 said:


> can someone confirm the nodate version on here is indeed what it claims to be with the silver dial + fine concentric lines?
> 
> Classic Rodina Automatic Wrist Watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST1701 Movement Arabic White Dial Bauhaus Watch
> 
> ...


Yes, I bought that particular watch from the German warehouse and it has a silver-white-cream dial and very fine circles. Can be seen in post #1667 and #1669.


----------



## Halex (Sep 25, 2015)

SirDesmondGlazebrook said:


> Well no, you obviously can't infringe in general, there has to be one or more valid patents for you to


My daughter "unfringed" with a pair of scissors yesterday, luckily it doesn't look too bad and it'll grow out soon enough


----------



## jho (Jul 8, 2010)

here is a picture of my watch.


----------



## meisterfoo (Oct 23, 2015)

WatchRoundup said:


> They just sent me one and it is indeed the silver dial + fine concentric circles, although they are so fine they are basically invisible in most light! I didn't actually order through the website though (I dealt with them via email) so can not promise anything, but for sure they have them available as you describe.


I saw your previous response on this thread. If you could post pictures of both the silvery vs white dial, that would be fantastic and incredibly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## WatchRoundup (May 7, 2015)

avex87 said:


> I saw your previous response on this thread. If you could post pictures of both the silvery vs white dial, that would be fantastic and incredibly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


I only have an iPhone camera on me, but have had a go. SeagullWatchStore Rodina on left, Good-Stuffs Rodina on right:









SeagullWatchStore Rodina near camera, Good-Stuffs Rodina further away:









Hope that helps!


----------



## screedle (Mar 20, 2015)

WatchRoundup said:


> I only have an iPhone camera on me, but have had a go. SeagullWatchStore Rodina on left, Good-Stuffs Rodina on right:
> 
> View attachment 6044042
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pictures. What strap do you have on the one on the right in the top picture? Looks great.


----------



## WatchRoundup (May 7, 2015)

screedle said:


> Thanks for the pictures. What strap do you have on the one on the right in the top picture? Looks great.


No problem. It's the Bulang & Sons Piombo Grey Vintage. I can't link to it because I've not made 10 posts yet, but if you search for it exactly like that it's the top result. It's really nice but it was pretty expensive.


----------



## meisterfoo (Oct 23, 2015)

thanks for making the effort to post comparison pics. 
have to say the off white definitely suits my purposes more if worn with shirt and tie. the paperwhite is starting to grow on me, i've been putting it on with casual summer wear - shirt and shorts and it looks great.

what do you think about build quality between the 2 though? is one better than the other?


----------



## WatchRoundup (May 7, 2015)

avex87 said:


> what do you think about build quality between the 2 though? is one better than the other?


No, the only way I can tell them apart is the dial. Otherwise they seem completely identical.


----------



## meisterfoo (Oct 23, 2015)

here are some quick snaps on my 6.25" wrist with the hands catching light and one under dimmer lighting conditions. I bought this watch for $100aud ($71USD) and can't be happier with the quality and versatility. I'm even considering buying one with the silvery dial just to scratch that itch!


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

May i ask where you can get these for 100aud /$71? Or did you buy used?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## meisterfoo (Oct 23, 2015)

chirs1211 said:


> May i ask where you can get these for 100aud /$71? Or did you buy used?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chris


Yup got it used from a classified website here in Australia.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## ylnahnwatch (Oct 1, 2015)

On the good stuffs website there seems to be a new 2015 Rodina model for $138. Thoughts?


----------



## mrsl (Nov 24, 2015)

Hey guys!

Because of all of you and your mouthwatering pictures I ordered the Rodina and recieved it today. Thanks for the indirect help.

But I have one question: I ordered and recieved the R005 from seagullwatchstore and recieved a R005 (so without date window) BUT on the back of the watch R005GB is engraved. What's wrong here?

Kind regards

Marc


----------



## SeventySeven (Apr 10, 2008)

I also ordered one without date and it also has 'R005GB' on the caseback. As long as it doesn't say 'Nomos' on a Rodina and it fits it doesn't matter to me (and it apparently doesn't matter to them either).


----------



## mrsl (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank you for your answer. I was a little bit concerned about my watch because on thr back there wars no sticker on the glass. Only thin a plastic foil fixed with tape round the case. Together with the GB-case back I thought it was a used watch or something.


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

mrsl said:


> Thank you for your answer. I was a little bit concerned about my watch because on thr back there wars no sticker on the glass. Only thin a plastic foil fixed with tape round the case. Together with the GB-case back I thought it was a used watch or something.


They probably ran out of R005 case backs so just shoved on an R005GB one instead. Not at all unheard of in the Chinese watchmaking industry. It's one of the quirks.


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

Also, seagullwatchstore are an official agent for whoever makes Rodina watches, so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## the.growler (Nov 7, 2012)

ylnahnwatch said:


> On the good stuffs website there seems to be a new 2015 Rodina model for $138. Thoughts?


I ordered one (the black dial version) and will post a report when it arrives.


----------



## Blake Townsend (Jan 13, 2014)

ylnahnwatch said:


> On the good stuffs website there seems to be a new 2015 Rodina model for $138. Thoughts?


Do you mean these?

New 2015 edition Rodina hand-winding mechanical wristwatch retro-styled $138.00


----------



## mrsl (Nov 24, 2015)

Ok, thanks.

Nevertheless, here's my "unique" copy on my 7,5" wrist


----------



## notanothercamera (Apr 26, 2011)

MITVPHD said:


> Your post brings out my cross post from the Chinese watch forum. I prefer the sweep second and a date window, which I believe is a homage to a Dr w/o borders (MSF). It arrived with a naked face, but is a Rodina with Seagull movement and Seagull branded butterfly clasp. I was confused at first by the lack of branding/county on the dial but IMHO now that I have worn it a month it is quite sharp and dressy. Ebay $190 unknown vendor.


Man, I love that version! Unfortunately, it seems to have been discontinued. There is a seller on ebay that offers a "Rider" branded version, but I don't like the way the crown sticks out from the case. I ended up buying the Rodina small seconds, no date version as my entry to the Bauhaus style watch. Hopefully it will arrive soon.


----------



## Wiggleplum (Feb 9, 2012)

Just came across this thread, and love the way these look. From what I gather, the best place to browse/purchase is SeagullWatchStore?


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Wiggleplum said:


> Just came across this thread, and love the way these look. From what I gather, the best place to browse/purchase is SeagullWatchStore?


I ordered mine through Amazon.


----------



## WatchRoundup (May 7, 2015)

I have no idea if it's acceptable to say this here, so I won't link, but Seagull Watch Store said I could give away the Rodina they sent me. It's on the website if anyone's interested. In all of the pics below, the Seagull Watch Store watch is on the left, Good-Stuffs on the right. If I was buying one now I'd go for Seagull Watch Store for sure, but I'm not a great fan of either!

































Seagull Watch Store Rodina:








Good-Stuffs Rodina:


----------



## screedle (Mar 20, 2015)

WatchRoundup said:


> I have no idea if it's acceptable to say this here, so I won't link, but Seagull Watch Store said I could give away the Rodina they sent me. It's on the website if anyone's interested. In all of the pics below, the Seagull Watch Store watch is on the left, Good-Stuffs on the right. If I was buying one now I'd go for Seagull Watch Store for sure, but I'm not a great fan of either!


PM sent!


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)

Just to speak to the durability of the crystal, I dropped my good stuffs Rodina face down on my hard tile kitchen floor this morning. I thought for sure I would pick it up and find it shattered. I've killed cell phones this way. To my surprise, not even a scratch. So it seems the crystal is pretty durable.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)

By the way, anyone want to buy my watch? I love it but I want to pick one up with date window because I find myself looking for a date all the time. I bought it new off good stuffs for $120. I'll take $90 delivered to a US address. Thanks.


----------



## s4ngreal (Dec 18, 2015)

Ordered one last week from good-stuffs. haven't received any kind of status update since then. the order appears as new. no answer in any of my 3 emails. it's been 7 full days already. What is going on?


----------



## littlemountain (Oct 9, 2015)

s4ngreal said:


> Ordered one last week from good-stuffs. haven't received any kind of status update since then. the order appears as new. no answer in any of my 3 emails. it's been 7 full days already. What is going on?


Since its Christmas time, all deliveries are slowed down. So I would not worry too much about it.


----------



## s4ngreal (Dec 18, 2015)

littlemountain said:


> Since its Christmas time, all deliveries are slowed down. So I would not worry too much about it.


Actually Jun replied just this morning. Apparently it's already sent to me. I'm expecting it any day now!



But big thanks for your reply, sir. I appreciate it.


----------



## AgentMV (Dec 1, 2015)

Just got mine today in Toronto.

Looks great so far! It's smaller than I thought as I'm used to wearing my 44mm Tissot - but it's not too bad as I don't notice it after awhile.


----------



## baliansa (Dec 11, 2009)

Just arrived from seagullwatchstore. Rider version with 6H date.

Quick impressions:
- silver dial + subdial with fine concentric lines
- movement with blued screws
- seems large, diameter without crown 38,5 mm, feels like a 40 mm diameter watch
- the crown operation somehow hard
- date at 6H
- the movement and the handwinding is very loud and noisy


----------



## AgentMV (Dec 1, 2015)

Been wearing it all week this watch - it's so light and looks fantastic. I haven't even had to wind it up ever since purchase. The power reserve on this thing is amazing so far!

Can someone please recommend a nice leather strap to go with it?


----------



## baliansa (Dec 11, 2009)

Rubber?

Hirsch Pure:


----------



## AgentMV (Dec 1, 2015)

baliansa said:


> Rubber?
> 
> Hirsch Pure:


Interesting. Never seen a "Rider" branded one before. Clearly not a Rodina.

Where's it from and what movement does it use?


----------



## MajorMantra (Jan 7, 2016)

Rider is from GT&FQ, which is Seagullwatchstore's own 'brand'. I've just ordered their M002 which according to them is the same as the Rodina apart from the different branding and the lack of "China made" on the dial. For $20 less than the equivalent Rodina ($99.99 right now), it seems like a good deal...


----------



## baliansa (Dec 11, 2009)

The movement same as in the Rodina, with blued screws. I prefer the 6H date rather than the 3H date.

New observations:
- Perfect hand aligment
- No visible plastic part (ring) in the movement


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

MajorMantra said:


> Rider is from GT&FQ, which is Seagullwatchstore's own 'brand'. I've just ordered their M002 which according to them is the same as the Rodina apart from the different branding and the lack of "China made" on the dial. For $20 less than the equivalent Rodina ($99.99 right now), it seems like a good deal...


The Rodina founder (a former Seagull executive) has since joined GT&FQ as technical director, so you can expect similar quality from Rider watches.

I have the GT&FQ Rider M005 with a Miyota 9015 movement - it's an excellent watch for the money. I posted a review here on the forums last week: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/affo...gt-fq-rider-m005-automatic-watch-2738042.html


----------



## baliansa (Dec 11, 2009)

RIDER accuracy update: +2.8 s/day.


----------



## preslove (Sep 5, 2014)

Has anyone bought one from seagull watch through Amazon prime? This may be my next watch... 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Affordable Rodina watch looks pretty well even in the high end German limo. ;-)

























And... in the green grass of home...


----------



## baliansa (Dec 11, 2009)

anabuki said:


> Affordable Rodina watch looks pretty well even in the high end German limo. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 6771442
> 
> ...


Great. What strap is the black one?


----------



## 604Yarks (Nov 14, 2013)

I enjoy my Rodina so much as my "dress watch". One of my friends who's a big Rolex & IWC (read: has a better budget than I do) guy couldn't take his eyes off it and eventually had to ask me where to find one!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## the.growler (Nov 7, 2012)

MajorMantra said:


> Rider is from GT&FQ, which is Seagullwatchstore's own 'brand'. I've just ordered their M002 which according to them is the same as the Rodina apart from the different branding and the lack of "China made" on the dial. For $20 less than the equivalent Rodina ($99.99 right now), it seems like a good deal...


I just received a Rider M002 (Atlantic Blue dial with applied indices) and it appears identical to my two Rodina R005s, other than the branding. Quality appears to be the same. For $99, this is a very nice watch.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Does anyone know if these come in 42-44mm? Love the style, I just can't do 38mm.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

baliansa said:


> Great. What strap is the black one?



















Rgds


----------



## baliansa (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

the.growler said:


> I just received a Rider M002 (Atlantic Blue dial with applied indices) and it appears identical to my two Rodina R005s, other than the branding. Quality appears to be the same. For $99, this is a very nice watch.


Very nice. Could you post some pics and thoughts on the color and shade of blue? I am interested but am wondering how the blue looks. Is it the same shade of blue as the older batch or Rodina's or is it a different, darker tone?

The website pics seems to be a dark blue


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Oh god, what did I do looking into this topic






Anyone who have this watch for a quite some time experienced any problems with it? Except for two guys who had their watches stopping and bought the movement? (red only 50 pages so far)

Also, at first I thought I definitely want clean no "Rodina automatic" on the dial, the more I look at the clean face the more I see that the brand name is missing, there is waaay too much white space, if there would be no seconds dial on the bottom it would be fine but like this it looks kinda unbalanced without brand name. Anyone bought clean face and later wished they have done otherwise and somebody the other way around?

Thanx in advance.

PS: nevermind, after reading quite a bit abount Rodina, Seagull & Co I am not buying anything from them, I'll better wear a cheapo Casio, Seiko or lowend Orient than this.


----------



## MajorMantra (Jan 7, 2016)

the.growler said:


> I just received a Rider M002 (Atlantic Blue dial with applied indices) and it appears identical to my two Rodina R005s, other than the branding. Quality appears to be the same. For $99, this is a very nice watch.


I've had my silver dial Rider M002 for a couple of weeks and I agree. I paid the extra $10 for shipping from Germany and there were no problems. Did you get the free NATO strap too?

The only thing I don't like is the cheap feeling leather strap, so I'm on the lookout for a cheap (but nicer) dark brown one.


----------



## preslove (Sep 5, 2014)

So, I'm thinking about getting the rodina r005gb with date at 3 o'clock and ST17 mvmt from seagull watch store. 

When you guys say that the movement is loud, how loud are you talking about? Is it louder than most orients? I have a few autos from them and they aren't too loud. Probably my loudest watch is a victorinox with an etc 2824. Is it all that noticeable? 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

In a much different price range, the NOMOS inspired *DOM M31/G31* only *$13.20* on Ali Express.com 
38mm, quartz, sapphire, 7mm thin


----------



## MajorMantra (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm really liking my Rider M002 (/Rodina) so far, but the stock strap is pretty poor. It's actually showing visible wear after just a couple of weeks, and it just looks kind of cheap. I'm a bit stuck as to what sort of thing will work best. Tempted by something suedey, I've found a decent looking one on Sectime (can't link as I don't have enough posts), but I'm not sure...

Any brilliant suggestions? Needs to be reasonably cheap - I'm not putting a £50 strap on a £70 watch.


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

MajorMantra said:


> I'm really liking my Rider M002 (/Rodina) so far, but the stock strap is pretty poor. It's actually showing visible wear after just a couple of weeks, and it just looks kind of cheap. I'm a bit stuck as to what sort of thing will work best. Tempted by something suedey, I've found a decent looking one on Sectime (can't link as I don't have enough posts), but I'm not sure...
> 
> Any brilliant suggestions? Needs to be reasonably cheap - I'm not putting a £50 strap on a £70 watch.


Black perlon would look very nice - suits the vintage vibe. I don't know who sells the best value perlon straps as I've never bought one myself, but there are plenty of threads elsewhere on the forums.








(Googled pic)


----------



## MajorMantra (Jan 7, 2016)

I hadn't considered Perlon, might give it a go, although not sure if it would play nice with my skin.

I'm also quite taken with the very simple suede straps you see on Nomos and Stowa watches. I'd post links but I'm not allowed to yet...


----------



## MajorMantra (Jan 7, 2016)

Or can I? This, for example, looks ok: Suede Genuine Leather Watch Strap Teacher Coyote Brown 22mm 01TH22BA08


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

MajorMantra said:


> Or can I? This, for example, looks ok: Suede Genuine Leather Watch Strap Teacher Coyote Brown 22mm 01TH22BA08


Looks good. Although I'd try to find one without visible stitching to complete the minimalist vibe.


----------



## MajorMantra (Jan 7, 2016)

Yes, you might be right. There are surprisingly few cheaper straps that meet those criteria. I shall ponder...


----------



## Soundster (Feb 21, 2014)

Rodina with black tapered lizard strap.


----------



## insomniac2 (Oct 31, 2013)

Is there any Rodina model without "china made" printed on the dial ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MajorMantra (Jan 7, 2016)

insomniac2 said:


> Is there any Rodina model without "china made" printed on the dial ?


The Rider versions don't have it. The logo font is more Bauhaus too, IMO.


----------



## insomniac2 (Oct 31, 2013)

MajorMantra said:


> The Rider versions don't have it. The logo font is more Bauhaus too, IMO.


Thanks for sharing !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm trying to decide between the 35mm hand wind and the 38mm date version. Does anyone have an argument to sway me to one side? I like the size of the smaller one but I've heard that it has a less-finished dial.


----------



## MajorMantra (Jan 7, 2016)

That's correct, at least according to the most recent posts by people who've bought the smaller version. It has the 'paperwhite' dial, while some (not all!) of the regular size Rodina/Riders have the silvery white dial. 

I really wanted the small version, but the dial put me right off. Also, it doesn't have a display back, and I *think* (correct me if I'm wrong), the movement is just the standard ST17 with the rotor removed, so not a dedicated hand-winder, if that matters to you. In the pictures on good-stuffs, it also still says "automatic" on the case back, which would annoy me.


----------



## Gregorinho (Aug 23, 2015)

Can anyone please post a picture of the Rodina next to a Seiko Cocktail time?? it would be greatly appreciated, i am planning on buying one and i need to know the comparison , thanks a lot


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

Is there any chance someone can measure the dial size of their 38mm? I'm trying to visualize the size on my wrist.


----------



## Gianclaudio Palazzolo (Oct 5, 2012)

DocJohnnyZ said:


> Is there any chance someone can measure the dial size of their 38mm? I'm trying to visualize the size on my wrist.


I'll take measures tomorrow using a caliper.
Meanwhile, on my 6 - 6,25" wrist. I didn't like the way it look, so I gave it to my father. In real life, I was aghast at how boring and boxy it wears.


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

Gianclaudio Palazzolo said:


> I'll take measures tomorrow using a caliper.
> Meanwhile, on my 6 - 6,25" wrist. I didn't like the way it look, so I gave it to my father. In real life, I was aghast at how boring and boxy it wears.
> 
> View attachment 6986074


Looks pretty good sizewise. I guess it can't make everyone happy!

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

DocJohnnyZ said:


> I'm trying to decide between the 35mm hand wind and the 38mm date version. Does anyone have an argument to sway me to one side? I like the size of the smaller one but I've heard that it has a less-finished dial.


I've got the 34.5mm version. It's too bad that the dial is white--would've loved the same silvery dial on the 38mm. But the size wins out, 38mm would look really out of place for this dressy watch on my 6.5" wrists (I own the 39mm Christopher Ward C5 and it's too big IMO).


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

The watches forum of Reddit is considering banning Rodina - what do you guys think?


----------



## Gianclaudio Palazzolo (Oct 5, 2012)

Johnny, I almost forgot to tell you. The watch measures 38,35 x47,15 x 9,75 mm with a crystal diameter of 36mm. Being all dial and so flat, without even a slope in the bezel is why it wears so large for its given size.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

Gianclaudio Palazzolo said:


> Johnny, I almost forgot to tell you. The watch measures 38,35 x47,15 x 9,75 mm with a crystal diameter of 36mm. Being all dial and so flat, without even a slope in the bezel is why it wears so large for its given size.
> 
> Have a great weekend!


Thanks!


----------



## the.growler (Nov 7, 2012)

DocJohnnyZ said:


> Is there any chance someone can measure the dial size of their 38mm? I'm trying to visualize the size on my wrist.


 Comparison shot of both the 34mm and 38mm on my 6 1/4" (16cm) wrist.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Mine arrived recently, loving this watch.......


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

I kind of lost track of this one after initially really liking it. But seeing as there is a lot of hate going on for this watch in other places, even proposing to ban on even discussion of it, I'm inclined to order one. 

Is there any reason to pick the Sea-Gull branded one over the Rodina version? I'm not a fan of the Times font used in the Rodina branding..


----------



## MajorMantra (Jan 7, 2016)

If you don't like the Rodina font, check out the Rider version, it seems more appropriate.


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

hantms said:


> I kind of lost track of this one after initially really liking it. But seeing as there is a lot of hate going on for this watch in other places, even proposing to ban on even discussion of it, I'm inclined to order one.
> 
> Is there any reason to pick the Sea-Gull branded one over the Rodina version? I'm not a fan of the Times font used in the Rodina branding..


I've actually heard the "Sea-gull" sold by goodstuffs is actually a fake. If you look back enough, Seagull has their own line of Bauahus watches that don't look especially similar.


----------



## Thiago Colpo (Jan 29, 2016)

Is the watch too formal?
Im 17 and will wear the watch mostly on college and casual outdoor activites with perlon/mesh/leather strap

Also the blank edition without rodina printing on goodstuffs got my attention is it the same quality etc..? Thanks


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Thiago Colpo said:


> Is the watch too formal?
> Im 17 and will wear the watch mostly on college and casual outdoor activites with perlon/mesh/leather strap
> 
> Also the blank edition without rodina printing on goodstuffs got my attention is it the same quality etc..? Thanks


I'd not worry about whether it looks too formal, I'd just wear exactly what you what when you want. I've worn mine to work and I've worn it at the weekend with t-shirts, felt completely comfortable all the time!


----------



## seoulbrova (Sep 19, 2009)

Finally got mine after delays due to Chinese New Years. I did an unboxing of it and size comparison w/ Omega Speedy Reduced HERE. So far like the size but I think I'm going to flip it for at cost. I have a vintage Seiko dress watch that is also coming in can prefer the 35mm size on that one.


----------



## Thiago Colpo (Jan 29, 2016)

Apart of the sapphire crystal, what about the durability of the movement? Will it last 1 year or 5 years?


----------



## MajorMantra (Jan 7, 2016)

I've been struggling to bond with my Rider M002 as I just hated the original strap, and the Hirsch Wild Calf I had on it briefly was all wrong too, despite being much better quality. I've found the solution! Not only does this Fluco "Velor" (velour) strap have exactly the look I was after, it's also available (if you dig around) in an XS version that's perfect for my small wrists. Allegedly, these are the same straps that Nomos sells at a mark-up for its Bauhaus designs.

What do you think?

GT&FQ Rider M002, Fluco strap. on Flickr


----------



## enyn90 (Jul 22, 2014)

Rider brand is from seagullwatchstore ya? what is the shipping like? thanks!


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

enyn90 said:


> Rider brand is from seagullwatchstore ya? what is the shipping like? thanks!


Yep. Shipping is excellent. I've had five watches from them, and they always arrive pretty quickly, with free tracked shipping. If you live in Europe or North America, they have warehouses in Germany and the US for some watches.


----------



## MajorMantra (Jan 7, 2016)

Yep. I'm in the UK and I paid the extra 10 dollars for shipping from Germany, which means no risk of paying extra duty or fees.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsl (Nov 24, 2015)

Wow, the Fluco Velour looks stunning! I've been watching for a "cheap" velour strap since I got my Rodina.

Is your's the sand or beige one? I saw pictures where the sand one looked like grey and on other pictures it looked like a light brown.

Greets!


----------



## MajorMantra (Jan 7, 2016)

mrsl said:


> Wow, the Fluco Velour looks stunning! I've been watching for a "cheap" velour strap since I got my Rodina.
> 
> Is your's the sand or beige one? I saw pictures where the sand one looked like grey and on other pictures it looked like a light brown.
> 
> Greets!


Thanks. It's the sand one. To be fair my photo probably makes it look a little more brown than it really is, I blame glorious morning light.

I was tempted to try the dark brown one as well, but I think I made the right call.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

MajorMantra said:


> I've been struggling to bond with my Rider M002 as I just hated the original strap, and the Hirsch Wild Calf I had on it briefly was all wrong too, despite being much better quality. I've found the solution! Not only does this Fluco "Velor" (velour) strap have exactly the look I was after, it's also available (if you dig around) in an XS version that's perfect for my small wrists. Allegedly, these are the same straps that Nomos sells at a mark-up for its Bauhaus designs.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> GT&FQ Rider M002, Fluco strap. on Flickr


Looks great! Any wrist shots?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MajorMantra (Jan 7, 2016)

zetaplus93 said:


> Looks great! Any wrist shots?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'll post one when I have a good one, I'm vain about these things. 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## OgreDave (Apr 20, 2011)

I just got the Rider version from SeaGull. It looks more silver than white  And as expected, the strap is junk. Haven't tried it on the nato yet.


----------



## MajorMantra (Jan 7, 2016)

Rider explicitly states that the dial is silver, and judging from photos I've seen, it's greatly preferable to the 'paper white' version.

BTW, wrist shot as promised...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

DocJohnnyZ said:


> The watches forum of Reddit is considering banning Rodina - what do you guys think?


My Maybach dont care... ;-)


----------



## AaronFG (Oct 25, 2015)

Blake Townsend said:


> Do you mean these?
> 
> New 2015 edition Rodina hand-winding mechanical wristwatch retro-styled $138.00
> 
> ...


Has anyone purchased one of these new styles? Wanted to know if the quality is the same as the classic one all over this thread.


----------



## Obik (Sep 27, 2015)

I have new vintage Rodina, quality is good, nice vintage vibe


----------



## watchmans (Apr 17, 2016)

I would advice against getting the Rider GT&FQ M002 watch. I got the watch after 2 weeks of waiting, wore it for ONE week and....the dial hand fell off. It's literally loose inside the watch. SeaGullWatchstore isn't really helpfull, and want me to send it to China for repair (and I have to cover the shipping cost of 30 euro). All in all, I would stay away from both the watch and the Seagullwatchstore.


----------



## MajorMantra (Jan 7, 2016)

That sucks. But I imagine a local watch repairer would be able to sort you out, possibly for less than the cost of shipping. Could you perhaps suggest that Seagullwatchstore cover the repair cost locally? 

It's too bad they aren't being more helpful, but I figure it's the risk we take for getting things so cheap. When I spend £70 on a watch from Asia I do so on the assumption that I'll be SOL if something goes wrong. 

(Having said that my Rider will now spontaneously self-destruct no doubt.)


----------



## Amanosg (Feb 11, 2016)

Beautiful photos. Salute to you. U have a Maybach and still wear these simple watches. Great!


----------



## watchmans (Apr 17, 2016)

MajorMantra said:


> That sucks. But I imagine a local watch repairer would be able to sort you out, possibly for less than the cost of shipping. Could you perhaps suggest that Seagullwatchstore cover the repair cost locally?
> 
> It's too bad they aren't being more helpful, but I figure it's the risk we take for getting things so cheap. When I spend £70 on a watch from Asia I do so on the assumption that I'll be SOL if something goes wrong.
> 
> (Having said that my Rider will now spontaneously self-destruct no doubt.)


I guess you are right - I think I had a bit high expectations. Unfortunately the watch no longer works at all, so I guess I am in the market for a new dress watch. Do you have any suggestions for best value for money?


----------



## MajorMantra (Jan 7, 2016)

watchmans said:


> I guess you are right - I think I had a bit high expectations. Unfortunately the watch no longer works at all, so I guess I am in the market for a new dress watch. Do you have any suggestions for best value for money?


I didn't realise it stopped completely, that sucks even more. For reliability you can't go wrong with Seiko - plenty of dressy options from cheap 5s to more expensive things.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

watchmans said:


> I guess you are right - I think I had a bit high expectations. Unfortunately the watch no longer works at all, so I guess I am in the market for a new dress watch. Do you have any suggestions for best value for money?


May I suggest?







Vratislavia Conceptum


----------



## icouch (Jul 9, 2015)

Is there any consistency as to whether "China made" is printed on the dial of the Rodina branded version? I've seen them with and without.


----------



## pyronite (Apr 17, 2016)

The discussion regarding SeagullWatchStore vs. Good-Stuffs has died down a bit, but a coworker and I both ordered Rodina R005 variants – SeagullWatchStore's (with the logo) and Good-Stuffs' (without the logo/with a red 12). There are significant differences between the two.

SeagullWatchStore:
• Silver dial
• Dark blue hands
• Less visible concentric circles

Good-Stuffs' (without the logo/with a red 12):
• Paper white dial
• Blue hands (strong blue even out of the light)
• More visible concentric circles

Due to the unusual variations offered only by Good-Stuffs (no logo, red 12, hand wind), a listing on Good-Stuffs showing a Stowa-branded caseback, the significant differences between the two watches we received, and SeagullWatchStore's claims of authenticity (and statement regarding Good-Stuffs being "fakes"), I'm not sure I'd feel comfortable ordering from Good-Stuffs. (I'd link to the relevant listing on Good-Stuffs and a forum member's communication regarding Good-Stuffs being "fakes," but I only have one post and can't include links. PM me if you'd like those links.) Does this add up to something suspicious or am I way off base?

I'll get some comparison shots in the next few days.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

pyronite said:


> The discussion regarding SeagullWatchStore vs. Good-Stuffs has died down a bit, but a coworker and I both ordered Rodina R005 variants - SeagullWatchStore's (with the logo) and Good-Stuffs' (without the logo/with a red 12). There are significant differences between the two.
> 
> SeagullWatchStore:
> • Silver dial
> ...


Is it possible that I've got my "SeagullWatchStoreRodina" from the Good-Stuffs? :-D

































It has everything except this "Stowa" branded caseback... so I don't care. ;-)


----------



## pyronite (Apr 17, 2016)

pyronite said:


> There are significant differences between the two.
> 
> SeagullWatchStore:
> • Silver dial
> ...


Apologies on the quality of the photos, but the differences can be seen on them. The Good-Stuffs watch is unbranded while SeagullWatchStore is branded. In person, the differences in the blue hands and the color of the dial are more pronounced with shifting light.

































And before anyone comments... I totally have a Nomos Cordovan strap on the Rodina. I'm trying to decide whether to pull the trigger on a Tangente or Tangomat.


----------



## abadacus (Mar 11, 2016)

Hello! Does anyone know the lug to lug width of the small 34.5mm version?
Thanks!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeroenk (Apr 3, 2014)

abadacus said:


> Hello! Does anyone know the lug to lug width of the small 34.5mm version?
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


The lug to lug width on mine is about 43mm.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

just bought one. confused by the seagullwatch and goodstuff difference. how would anyone produce fake over homage?


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I would guess that there are simply different variations of the same basic design probably made in the same factory.


----------



## suwell (Jul 8, 2016)

Hey guys, first post! A few days ago my Rodina stopped working and I couldn't work out why, sometimes it would not charge at all, sometimes it would charge then stop after a few seconds and it also went about half a day where it worked just fine. Last night I was looking inside the caseback and saw a something moving around, I heard stories of people finding metal shavings in theirs so I assumed that was what it was but I managed to shake it to the front and it turned out to be a screw.

Here are some photos of the screw and a close up where you can see where it came from, has anyone else experienced this?





















Also has anyone experience seagullwatchstore's customer service?


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

can someone post a picture with a rodina on a nato or perlon? 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Emrejagger said:


> can someone post a picture with a rodina on a nato or perlon?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


Sure. Refer to my post #1013.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/affo...rodina-small-seconds-pictures-752788-102.html


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

suwell said:


> Hey guys, first post! A few days ago my Rodina stopped working and I couldn't work out why, sometimes it would not charge at all, sometimes it would charge then stop after a few seconds and it also went about half a day where it worked just fine. Last night I was looking inside the caseback and saw a something moving around, I heard stories of people finding metal shavings in theirs so I assumed that was what it was but I managed to shake it to the front and it turned out to be a screw.
> 
> Here are some photos of the screw and a close up where you can see where it came from, has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> ...


Did you screw it back in?


----------



## suwell (Jul 8, 2016)

Alden said:


> Did you screw it back in?


Not yet, I'm hesitant because even with the screw out of the way of any moving parts you cannot handwind it and I don't want to void the warranty (if it's even worth anything) by opening it. I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I understand. Do some research first and find out about the warranty and having it serviced. You might want to get it done locally and just screw the warranty. 

I would just pop the hood and screw it back in and see what happens. But that's me.


----------



## suwell (Jul 8, 2016)

Alden said:


> I understand. Do some research first and find out about the warranty and having it serviced. You might want to get it done locally and just screw the warranty.
> 
> I would just pop the hood and screw it back in and see what happens. But that's me.


I figured they're cheap enough to not be too precious about and opened it up (with two biros instead of the proper tools). When I put it back together it seemed to make the right noises when handwinding and moving the flywheel but the tourbillon never moved at all. I figure that whilst the screw was loose in there originally I probably shook it or wound it and the the screw broke something but I don't know the screw's purpose so it's just a guess.

After it didn't work I undid the screw again and have left it loose in the case again to send it back. There's a little scratch on the caseback from opening it so I'm hoping they don't look at it closely or they'll know it's been opened. If they do say the warranty is void then there are still a few months to open a paypal dispute so that's an option.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

suwell said:


> I figured they're cheap enough to not be too precious about and opened it up (with two biros instead of the proper tools). When I put it back together it seemed to make the right noises when handwinding and moving the flywheel but the tourbillon never moved at all. I figure that whilst the screw was loose in there originally I probably shook it or wound it and the the screw broke something but I don't know the screw's purpose so it's just a guess.
> 
> After it didn't work I undid the screw again and have left it loose in the case again to send it back. There's a little scratch on the caseback from opening it so I'm hoping they don't look at it closely or they'll know it's been opened. If they do say the warranty is void then there are still a few months to open a paypal dispute so that's an option.


It's possible that the loose screw somehow damaged the hair spring, I don't know. From your pictures it looks undamaged. Just send it back and see what they say.


----------



## Gregorinho (Aug 23, 2015)

_Does somebody have a cocktail time and a Rodina willing to share pics of both of them together for comparison? I have been looking for a comparison for a long time, thanks!!_


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Gregorinho said:


> _Does somebody have a cocktail time and a Rodina willing to share pics of both of them together for comparison? I have been looking for a comparison for a long time, thanks!!_





















I don't find them similar in any way, not even the color of the dial.


----------



## Germanox (Jan 17, 2016)

Really beautiful, always wanted a bauhaus design, does this one comes with sapphire ? saw some on ebay but listed with mineral (beurk)


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I thought they had sapphire crystals, but it is possible I'm mistaken.



Germanox said:


> Really beautiful, always wanted a bauhaus design, does this one comes with sapphire ? saw some on ebay but listed with mineral (beurk)


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Mike_1 said:


> I thought they had sapphire crystals, but it is possible I'm mistaken.


I just ordered one myself from Classic Rodina Automatic Wrist Watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST1701 Movement Arabic White Dial Bauhaus Watch,
free shipping and one year factory warranty.

The crystal doesn't have AR coating but is sapphire, the display back is mineral.

Be careful because for some strange reason there are copy's of this watch on the bay and other sites. The dial quality is also poor on the "fakes".


----------



## Germanox (Jan 17, 2016)

MattFeeder said:


> I just ordered one myself from Classic Rodina Automatic Wrist Watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST1701 Movement Arabic White Dial Bauhaus Watch,
> free shipping and one year factory warranty.
> 
> The crystal doesn't have AR coating but is sapphire, the display back is mineral.
> ...


Thank you for the link ! much appreciated !


----------



## Germanox (Jan 17, 2016)

MattFeeder said:


> I just ordered one myself from Classic Rodina Automatic Wrist Watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST1701 Movement Arabic White Dial Bauhaus Watch,
> free shipping and one year factory warranty.
> 
> The crystal doesn't have AR coating but is sapphire, the display back is mineral.
> ...


Thank you for the link, much appreciated !


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Germanox said:


> Thank you for the link, much appreciated !


Your welcome! I learned of this seller from this thread so I can't take credit for it.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Received my Rodina today from seagullwatchstore.com, no "china made" at bottom of the dial.. I was pleasantly surprised. The case back has less detail in the etching as some of the pics i've seen posted, but has the same info.
Overall I'm very happy! I'll post pics when I get my camera up and running.


----------



## knugenthedude (Nov 26, 2016)

@MattFeeder, what did the dial look like on the watch you got from seagullwatchstore? I saw an article on watchroundup where they looked at differences between a R005 from seagullwatchstore and good-stuffs. 

From what I can tell the two are not exactly friendly with each other - Especially the former accuses good-stuffs of selling fakes of lesser quality.


----------



## Tlgod (Dec 16, 2013)

A homage of Nomos Tetra


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Tlgod said:


> A homage of Nomos Tetra
> 
> View attachment 10115794
> 
> ...


Where did you find this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Quite nice, but with a rather unfortunate-sounding name, particularly for a Chinese watch 



Tlgod said:


> A homage of Nomos Tetra
> 
> View attachment 10115794
> 
> ...


----------



## Tlgod (Dec 16, 2013)

Tetra homage


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Tlgod said:


> Tetra homage


Please share where can I get this?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

That name






I'd buy Tetra homage in a heartbeat, but not with such a stupid name


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

I sold my original Rodina as the size was a little too small for me and splashed out on a lovely Stowa Antea KS41 that I found for sale on here. This is a 41mm, hand wound version.

It was lovely and I was very happy with it. But I had two issues, the tick was loud and annoyed my wife and it was a lot of money sitting in my watch box for the limited amount of times I wear a dressier watch.

So having seen Good-stuffs Rodina ST3600, which was practically the same (looking) watch I knew one day I'd flip the Stowa and get the Rodina to free up some cash to fund the watch habit.

Well that time has come.

The watch, and all Rodinas, have gone from the Good-stuffs website, but I dropped them a line and said they could source me the watch for $170 (approx £140) delivered.

I eBayed the Stowa and pulled the trigger.

The Rodina just arrived and here are my initial thoughts...

-Very relieved to see that the word 'Automatic' has gone from the dial of the early pics. (As it's hand wound and not an auto).

-It looks pretty much identical. Apart from the Stowa/Rodina name and the Stowa dial appears slightly creamier in different lights, the Rodina is pure white. Hands are blued on both which shows in some lights/angles.

-The case back does have Stowa Antea KS41 stamped on it. Sadly I can't side by side the watches but I'm pretty convinced the dimensions are identical and it's likely produced by the same factory that Stowa uses.

-The movement is clearly different, but that was always obvious from the pictures and it may be more noisey. I believe the ST3600 is a very reliable pocket watch movement.

-The crystal is sapphire.

-The strap is much better than the straps I saw on the smaller Rodinas. This is a croc effect leather strap with a deployment clasp. Both clasp and strap are branded Sea-Gull.

For the £500 difference in my pocket (And the £1000 difference in buying both new) I can very easily live with a watch that says Rodina rather than Stowa.

Some comparison pics...

Rodina:







Stowa:







Rodina movement:







Stowa movement:







Rodina strap/buckle:


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

About the Rodina (Seagull): How are you finding the movement working out? accurate? durable? Do you think it'll last?


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

fearlessleader said:


> About the Rodina (Seagull): How are you finding the movement working out? accurate? durable? Do you think it'll last?


I've had mine for a few months. I was surprised by what I received for the money.
I wear mine on random weekends... loose roughly 10-15 seconds a day. 
I wouldn't expect any better from this movement (but possible)...
I'm actually surprised. My only complaint is that you can hear the rotor.
I think if it last a few years, I'll be happy.


----------



## supernoah123 (Apr 21, 2017)

I love my rodina- I wrote a review too

http://www.thewristwatchreviewer.com/rodina-r005-review/

If u guys happen to check it out, let me know if you guys think there's any improvements I can make


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

The display back glass is mineral, not crystal.



supernoah123 said:


> I love my rodina- I wrote a review too
> 
> Rodina R005 Watch Review - The Wrist Watch Reviewer
> 
> If u guys happen to check it out, let me know if you guys think there's any improvements I can make


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

"I have found the watch to be fairly accurate, only skipping ahead some seconds each day, which I found outstanding"

Probably depends how many seconds/day it is out by!



supernoah123 said:


> I love my rodina- I wrote a review too
> 
> Rodina R005 Watch Review - The Wrist Watch Reviewer
> 
> If u guys happen to check it out, let me know if you guys think there's any improvements I can make


----------



## OmniAtlas (May 11, 2017)

Hello -- interesting thread, I couldn't read all 183 pages of it  

I am interested in the Nomos so I checked it out a few days ago at my local watch shop -- very nice, classy, but expensive. 

I would like to 'try out' the Rodina first to see if this is the style I would like to follow and the watch I would like to invest in. 

I've checked out the Sea-Gull website (seems to be the only genuine place to buy the watch from), and they have the watch for sale seagullwatchstore /Classic-Rodina-Automatic-Wrist-Bauhaus-Watch-p/r005-arabic-white-dial.htm (sorry can't post links, first post here)

However it seems the dial is white? Can anyone confirm if this version is indeed white, or silver-white like in the Nomos or the other Rodina pictures I have seen. 

I've also read a 35 mm version of the watch is available? I have searched but I cannot seem to find it available. 

Thank you.


----------



## NickSW (May 17, 2017)

OmniAtlas said:


> Hello -- interesting thread, I couldn't read all 183 pages of it
> 
> I am interested in the Nomos so I checked it out a few days ago at my local watch shop -- very nice, classy, but expensive.
> 
> ...


The Rodina could be used to 'test the waters' for the real deal. For many, €1500-ish is a lot of money to spend on a watch, heck even €50 is a lot for most people. Get it, try it out and see it on your wrist, it's a great design. I wouldn't get the Rodina for the sake of keeping and using it 'as a Rodina'. To me the Rodina is like Suzuki would completely copy the design of a Mercedes C Class, put in a cheap 1,0 litre engine and then badge it Suzuki.

I just purchased the Rodina solely to do a review on it, which you can see here: theskinnywrist.com/2017/05/17/on-the-wrist-rodina-r005/

The dial is "white" with tiny silver-flakes. It's not something you notice as much as on other watches, but it can sometimes be seen. So no, not a bright white dial. I have not heard of a 35mm size. The "original" Nomos Tangente is available in more sizes though.

It's a great looking watch if you're "OK" with the obvious copying from Nomos.


----------



## NickSW (May 17, 2017)

OmniAtlas said:


> Hello -- interesting thread, I couldn't read all 183 pages of it
> 
> I am interested in the Nomos so I checked it out a few days ago at my local watch shop -- very nice, classy, but expensive.
> 
> ...


The Rodina could be used to 'test the waters' for the real deal. For many, €1500-ish is a lot of money to spend on a watch, heck even €50 is a lot for most people. Get it, try it out and see it on your wrist, it's a great design. I wouldn't get the Rodina for the sake of keeping and using it 'as a Rodina'. To me the Rodina is like Suzuki would completely copy the design of a Mercedes C Class, put in a cheap 1,0 litre engine and then badge it Suzuki.

I just purchased the Rodina solely to do a review on it, which you can see here: theskinnywrist.com/2017/05/17/on-the-wrist-rodina-r005/

The dial is "white" with tiny silver-flakes. It's not something you notice as much as on other watches, but it can sometimes be seen. So no, not a bright white dial. I have not heard of a 35mm size. The "original" Nomos Tangente is available in more sizes though.

It's a great looking watch if you're "OK" with the obvious copying from Nomos.


----------



## the.growler (Nov 7, 2012)

OmniAtlas said:


> I've also read a 35 mm version of the watch is available? I have searched but I cannot seem to find it available.


Smaller 35mm Bauhaus hand-winding mechanical watch Sea-Gull ST17 modified


----------



## jeroenk (Apr 3, 2014)

OmniAtlas said:


> However it seems the dial is white? Can anyone confirm if this version is indeed white, or silver-white like in the Nomos or the other Rodina pictures I have seen.
> 
> I've also read a 35 mm version of the watch is available? I have searched but I cannot seem to find it available.
> 
> Thank you.


I have both a 35mm Rodina and a Nomos Orion, and I would say that the Rodina is paper white, whereas the Nomos is more silvery, like you say. I too bought the Rodina first before taking the plunge.

Hope this helps


----------



## bigb6973 (May 17, 2017)

Such a good looking watch. It would definitely be fun to own one of these just to get an idea for the style and feel of this design. What's the word on the longevity of these Rodina's/Rider's anyways? Are the movements dependable?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

The movement seems to have a good reputation, but if you are buying to get an idea of the style and feel, I'd recommend one of these, which costs about the price of a drink and keeps great time:

SKMEI 9120. If you buy one, don't accidentally order the small size version.











bigb6973 said:


> Such a good looking watch. It would definitely be fun to own one of these just to get an idea for the style and feel of this design. What's the word on the longevity of these Rodina's/Rider's anyways? Are the movements dependable?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ansang (May 11, 2013)

Pretty good! Need new straps..


----------



## American_Seiko (Dec 21, 2017)

I've had a 34.5mm Rodina bauhaus since the beginning of the year. Hard to find fault in it for the price you pay. A very enjoyable timepiece.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

This gets noticed more than my Omega. I really enjoy this, and for the price it will hold me off until i snag an NOMOS









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## Obik (Sep 27, 2015)

Two Bauhauses


----------



## Kosmo5 (Sep 24, 2007)

Apparently Rodinas and their variants are no longer produced anymore.

Anyone know other places to get Rodina? Has anyone compiled a list of other brands that are bauhaus homage alternatives?


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

CO5 said:


> Apparently Rodinas and their variants are no longer produced anymore.
> 
> Anyone know other places to get Rodina? Has anyone compiled a list of other brands that are bauhaus homage alternatives?


Don't know where you heard that. You can still get them at seagullwatchstore.com - there's a range of Rodina and Rider watches available.


----------



## Kosmo5 (Sep 24, 2007)

Only the one basic Rodina is available everything else is sold out with no plans for production.



no-fi said:


> Don't know where you heard that. You can still get them at seagullwatchstore.com - there's a range of Rodina and Rider watches available.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

CO5 said:


> Apparently Rodinas and their variants are no longer produced anymore.
> 
> Anyone know other places to get Rodina? Has anyone compiled a list of other brands that are bauhaus homage alternatives?


If you'd like something in this general style, then here are a few options:

Sea-Gull D819.612 hand-winding wrist watch thin design
Sea-Gull 819.12.6047H automatic wristwatch Bauhaus design
Classic Sea-Gull D819.612 hand-winding wrist watch thin design, D219.612 (black)
Classic Sea-Gull automatic wrist watch ST17 Bauhaus edition
The 5th anniversary of Times International automatic wrist watch OEM by Sea-Gull
Rosa Rugosa classic 2010 automatic wristwatch OEM by BWAF
Black Sea-Gull automatic wrist watch ST17 Bauhaus edition
Sea-Gull automatic wrist watch ST17 Bauhaus edition 2016
Smaller 35mm Bauhaus hand-winding mechanical watch Sea-Gull ST17 modified

Some of these have alternate versions that can be selected off the same page (case material, branded or unbranded, etc)


----------



## Obik (Sep 27, 2015)

Sekaro has version with white dial and arabic numbers


----------



## pofigu (May 23, 2018)

no-fi said:


> Don't know where you heard that. You can still get them at seagullwatchstore.com - there's a range of Rodina and Rider watches available.


Does seagullwatchstore even work for you? I can add watches to the cart but after that clicking Proceed to Checkout simply does nothing for me.


----------



## ops272 (Nov 13, 2018)

Try looking at Good-stuff.com. I still see a lot of Nomos homage models there. Variant model, not basic ones and not from Rodina but from Sea-gull
good-stuffs. com/search.asp?keyword=bauhaus&search=GO (remove the 'space', I can't post links yet)


----------



## ops272 (Nov 13, 2018)

Try looking at Good-stuff.com. I still see a lot of Nomos homage models there. Variant model, not basic ones and not from Rodina but from Sea-gull
good-stuffs. com/search.asp?keyword=bauhaus&search=GO (remove the 'space', I can't post links yet)


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi guys need some help. I just purchased this rodina watch from seagullwatchstore last month. After few days of receiving i noticed the rotor was loose so i opened it with the ball and tightened the screw holding the rotor very carefully. But now today i am facing the same issue. Any permanent fix?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Karan Kohli said:


> Hi guys need some help. I just purchased this rodina watch from seagullwatchstore last month. After few days of receiving i noticed the rotor was loose so i opened it with the ball and tightened the screw holding the rotor very carefully. But now today i am facing the same issue. Any permanent fix?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I personally wouldn't know how to fix this, but there is a very informative thread here: https://www.watchrepairtalk.com/topic/8012-automatic-movement-rotor-repair-fell-off/


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> Hi guys need some help. I just purchased this rodina watch from seagullwatchstore last month. After few days of receiving i noticed the rotor was loose so i opened it with the ball and tightened the screw holding the rotor very carefully. But now today i am facing the same issue. Any permanent fix?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How about Loctite? Model 222 or 243 probably will solve your problem.

The Difference Between Red, Blue, Green and Purple Threadlockers - Henkel Adhesive Technologies Blog


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> How about Loctite? Model 222 or 243 probably will solve your problem.
> 
> The Difference Between Red, Blue, Green and Purple Threadlockers - Henkel Adhesive Technologies Blog


Yeah i was just reading on other forum about this. Will definitely try this method first. Thanks for the link. 
Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

